# علم الحريق و هندسة الإطفاء ...موسوعه علمية متخصصة



## قلب شجاع من الأردن (22 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

أسعى هنا لكي أوفر موسوعة علمية شاملة في مجال علم الحريق و هندسة الإطفاء لذا أرجو من إدارة المنتدى التثبيت لكي يتسنى لي توفير كافة المعلومات لإخوتي المهندسين المهتمين بالموضوع

المحاظرات القيمة حول الحريق و علم الحريق و كيمءا الحريق و طرق المكافحة, ثم نتطرق الى علم الوقاية و الحماية الذاتية و من ثم الى أنظمة الإطفاء و الإنذار 

جاهز لكل استفسار او سؤال في هذا المجال و الله من وراء القصد
The Fire.zip​أخوكم
المهندس
تامر القباعي


بداية هذه الوثيقه المرفقه هي عبارة عن تعريف للحريق و ماهيته و طرق مكافحة الحريق


----------



## قلب شجاع من الأردن (22 أبريل 2006)

*الثيقة الثانية : علم الحريق و طرق الوقاية من الحريق أثناء الإنشاء*

هنا سوف تجد الملفات التاليه المرفقة : 

- علم الحريق 

- الوقاية من الحريق اثناء الإنشاء

Fire Science.zip

Fire Safety During Constructions.zip​


----------



## قلب شجاع من الأردن (22 أبريل 2006)

*الوثية الثالثة : الوقاية من الحريق*

الملفات المرفقة هي : 

- وثيقة عن طرق الوقاية من الحريق 

- وثيقة عن المواد المقاومة للهلب و الحريق 

- وثيقة عن أنظمة التحكم في الدخان في المباني
Smoke_Control_&_Management_Systems.zip

Fire_Retardants.zip

Fire Prevention.zip​


----------



## قلب شجاع من الأردن (22 أبريل 2006)

*الوثيقة الرابعة : مقدمة في هندسة الإطفاء*

تحتوي هذه المقدمة على محاظرات كنت قد القيتها من قبل في دورات الوقايه المنعقدة في المديرية العامة للدفاع المدني الأردني .

المحاظرات هي :

- محطات التحكم المركزية في المباني العالية.

- مقدمة في أنواع الحرائق و أنواع مواد الإطفاء و معدات الإطفاء اليدوية كالطفايات اليدوية و أنظمة الإطفاء التلقائية كالمرشات المائية.

Central_Control_Station_in High_Rise_Buildings.zip
Fire Protection_sprinklers&fire estinguishers.zip​


----------



## قلب شجاع من الأردن (22 أبريل 2006)

*الوثيقة الخامسة : مقدمة في أنظمة الإطفاء*

هذه الوثيقة هي مقدمة لأنطمة الإطفاء اليدوية و التلقائية و هي تحتوي على :

- كتاب مقدمة في أنظمة الإطفاء اليدوية و التلقائية , و هو كتاب كنت قد قمت بإعداده من قبل لكي أجعل كل ما في حوزتي من علم و خبرة في هذا المجال بين يدي كل طالب علم مهتم بالموضوع, و هو يقدم عرض تفصيلي لكل أنواع أنظمة الإطفاء اليدوية و التلقائية و مباديء العمل لها و أجزائها متطرقا للمواصفات العالمية المتخصصة في هذا المجال.

- محاضرة في مصادر التزود بالمياه لأنظمة الإطفاء , كنت قد القيتها من قبل في دورات الوقاية من الحريق المنعقدة في المديرية العامة للدفاع المدني الأردني .
​- محاضرة في الحسابات الهيدروليكية الخاصة بأنظمة الإطفاء , كنت قد القيتها من قبل في دورات الوقاية من الحريق المنعقدة في المديرية العامة للدفاع المدني الأردني .
Hydraulic_Calculations_for_Fire_Fighting_Systems.zip
Introduction_To_Fire_Fighting_Systems.zip
Water_Supply_for_Fire_Fighting_Systems.zip​


----------



## قلب شجاع من الأردن (22 أبريل 2006)

*الوثيقة السادسة : محاضرات قيمة*

هذه الوثيقة هي عبارة عن مجموعة من المحاضرات القيمة في مجال هندسة الإطفاء و كنت قد القيتها من قبل في دورات الوقاية من الحريق المنعقدة في المديرية العامة للدفاع المدني الأردني .
Other Topics.zip​


----------



## قلب شجاع من الأردن (22 أبريل 2006)

*الوثيقة السابعة : وثائق مساعدة*

هذه الوثيقة تحتوي على بعض الملفات التي تساعدكم في استخدام برامج Fireacad في تصميم شبكات الصواعد و المرشات المائية و كذلك ورقة اجتماع كانون الثاني لمهندسي الإطفاء في الولايات المتحدة و التي فيها معلومات قيمة و هي :

- وثيقة إجتماع شهر يناير لجمعية NFPA .

- وثيقة مواصفات خد الصاعد لأنظمة المرشات المائية.

- تصميم المرشات المائية.
January.pdf

sprinkler01.pdf
riserdetail01.pdf​


----------



## قلب شجاع من الأردن (22 أبريل 2006)

*الوثيقة الثامنة : بعض البرامج التي يحتاج لها مهندسو الإطفاء*

هنا أقدم بعض البرامج التي تلزم مهندسي الإطفاء , و هي :


- برنامج تحويل الوحدات و المقاييس


- برنامج حساب خسارة الإحتكاك , و هو برنامج من تصميمي المتواضع و هي نسخة تجريبية على أمل ان أقدم النسخة المعدلة بعد الأنتهاء منها بعون الله.

convert.zip​


----------



## قلب شجاع من الأردن (22 أبريل 2006)

*الوثيقة التاسعة : روابط مفيدة*

هنا بعض الروابط التي قد تفيدك في مجال علم هندسة الحريق و هندسة الإطفاء : 

Tamer.Net.... The Online Fire Science,Fire Prevention, Fire Protection & Fire Fighting Encyclopedia

www.geocities.com/tamer_cd


1 - Jordanian Civil Defence Directorate CDD​ 
www.cdd.gov.jo​ 
2- Jordanian Engineers Association JEA​ 
www.jea.org.jo​ 
3- National Fire Protection Association NFPA​ 
www.nfpa.org​ 
4- American Society of Mechanical Engineers ASME​ 
www.asme.org​ 
5- American Society of Heating, Refrigerating & Air conditioning Engineers ASHRAE​ 
www.ashrae.org​


----------



## قلب شجاع من الأردن (22 أبريل 2006)

*الوثيقة العاشرة : أسئلة و ردود*

هنا أقوم بالرد على جميع التساؤلات و الإستفسارات التي قد تدور بذهنك حول المواضيع أعلاه .... و قد جائني *****ات فيها هذه الأسئلة : 

ال***** الأول:

ولي سؤال أرجو أن أجد اجابته عندك
هل يوجد تقسيم معين للأماكن تبعا لأهميتها و خطورتها؟
فمثلا إذا كنا في محطة توليد للكهرباء ويوجد مناطقبها مهمات كهربية ومناطق أخرى بها غاز و أخرى بها سولارفهل يوجد تقسيم لهذه المناطق (تبعا لكود معين) تبعا لأهميتها و أسلوب الإطفاء المستخدم؟
وهل الأشخاص القائمين على الإطفاء لهم ترتيب؟
أسمع عن كود عالمي لتقسيم المناطق تبعا لخطورتها بحيث يكتب كود من مجموعة حروف و أرقام(tag number) فإذا قرأها أي شخص يعرف طبيعة المنطقة و خطورتها و نظام الإطفاء المستخدم
فهل تساعدني في هذه المعلومات؟

----------------------

و كان الرد التالي على تساؤل الزميل مشكورا في سؤاله لكي تعم الفائدة على الجميع إنشاءالله تعالى :

سيدي الكريم شكرا لسؤالك 

بالتأكيد يوجد هناك تقسيم لكل الأماكن حسب خطورتها , فتصميم نظام الإطفاء من حيث الحسابات الهيدروليكية لتوفير الضغط و التدفق اللازم لسائل الإطفاء , و نوعية مادة الإطفاء و ما هية المواد المصنع منها أنابيب شبكة الإطفاء تعتمد بشكل أساسي على خطورة المكان و خطورة محتوياته :
خطورة الإشغال حسب كودة الـ NFPA تصنف الخطورة الى ( خطورة منخفضة , خطورة عادية , خطورة عالية, خطوره خاصة ) يمكنك الإستزادة من ذلك في كتاب مقدمة في أنظمة الإطفاء المرفق كملف , في فصل المرشات المائية.

هناك عدة كودات تفصل خطورة الإشغال وتحدده حسب معايير خاصة :

فمثلا الكودة الأمريكية : NFPA 
تعمد على تحديد الخطورة من خلال طبيعة المواد و طبيعة إشغال المكان 

الكودة البريطانية : LPC

تعمل على تخصيص أماكن التخزين و معاملتها على اساس يختلف عن أماكن التجمع أو الأماكن الصناعية, و مثلاً إشغال التخزين يعتمد على طبيعة المواد المخزنة و طريقة تخزينها و إرتفاع تخزينها و ان كان يوجد تخزين على رفوف أم لا ....إلخ.

إن تحديد طبيعة الإشغال و تحديد خطورة الإشغال بدقة هو ما يلجأ إليه أي مصمم لأنظمة الإطفاء قبل الشروع في تصميم النظام , حيث يعتمد التصميم بالكامل على خطورة الإشغال , فمثلاً إشغالات الخطورة العادية بحاجة الى تدفق ماء من رأس المرش لا يقل عن 0.15 جالون للدقيقة لكل قدم مربع و هي الكثافة التصميمية للنظام , بينما يحتاج نفس الإشغال و لكن بخطورة عالية الى 0.35 جالون للدقيقة لكل قدم مربع على الأقل, لاحظ هنا الفرق الذي يؤدي بالتالي الى إختيار الأقطار و ما هي قدرة المضخة التي يجب توفيرها , حيث يسعى المصصم الى تحديد سعة مخزون الماء الكافي لعمل النظام لمدة لا تقل عن نصف ساعة للخطورة العادية و تصل الى ساعة و نصف لخطورة الخاصة. 

لاحظ أن كل التصميم يعتمد بالتالي على تحديد الخطورة بشكل أساسي و هي نقطة البداية لتصميم أي نظام إطفاء.

تلعب الخطورة مع المساحة و طبيعة الإشغال في تحديد متطلبات الحماية للإشغال:

فمثلا : سوق تجاري : مول بمساحة تزيد عن 2500 متر مربع او تزيد كثافة حمل الإشغال فيه عن 1000 شخص بجب توفير نظام إطفاء مكون من مرشات مائية و نقاط هيدرنت و خراطيم مطاطية و محابس بسطة فس بيوت الأدراج و غير ذلك من أنظمة الإذار و الإخلاء الصوتي و الطفايات اليدوية و الإشارات الدالة على المخارج.

بينما لو قلت المساحة الى 500 متر مربع فبالتالي ليس هناك حاجة الى نظام مرشات مائية و يكتفي فقط بنظام الخراطيم اليدوية .

بالنسبة لسؤالك حول محطات توليد الكهرباء و أماكن تخزين السولار و المحروقات و الغازات و المواد الكيماوية:

بالطبع هناك تقسيم للأماكن المذكورة , الخوض فيها هنا سيطول شرحه , سوف أقوم بتوفيرها لك في المرة القادمة إنشاءالله , و لكن للعلم :

فإن محطات توليد الكهرباء و غرف التحكم يتم فيها إستخدام أظمة الإطفاء بالغازات بدائل الهالون مثل FM200 , NAF, INERGIN,CO2 و غيرها من الغازات المعتمدة للإطفاء

و لكل منها طريقة تصميم تختلف عن الآخر تعتمد على كتالوج الشركة المصنعة للنظام , و سوف أتحدث عن هذا الموضوع فيما بعد.

يتم إستخدام عدة مواد للإطفاء : مثلا يستخدم الفوم عالي التمدد لمكافحة حرائق المواد البترولية و المواد الكيماوية السائلة الملتهبة و المشتعلة, يستخدم المسحوق الكيماوي الجاف لإطفاء حرائق المواد السيليلوزية , يستخدم غاز ثاني اكسيد الكربون في إطفاء حرائق اللوحات الكهربائية و هو فعال جدا في هذا المجال.

هناك أنظمة العوامل الكيماوية الرطبة و الجافة لحرائق المطابخ و حماية أوجقة المطابخ أيضاً.


هذه المتطلبات حسب الكودة الأردنية للوقاية من الحرائق و الكودة الأردنية لأنظمة مكافحة الحريق.

أرجو أن اكون قد أجبت عن تساؤلاتك و أرحب بأس سؤال آخر.


----------



## قلب شجاع من الأردن (22 أبريل 2006)

*الوثيقة العاشرة : أسئلة و ردود*

هنا أقوم بالرد على جميع التساؤلات و الإستفسارات التي قد تدور بذهنك حول المواضيع أعلاه .... و قد جائني رسائل فيها هذه الأسئلة : 

الرسالة الأولى:

ولي سؤال أرجو أن أجد اجابته عندك
هل يوجد تقسيم معين للأماكن تبعا لأهميتها و خطورتها؟
فمثلا إذا كنا في محطة توليد للكهرباء ويوجد مناطقبها مهمات كهربية ومناطق أخرى بها غاز و أخرى بها سولارفهل يوجد تقسيم لهذه المناطق (تبعا لكود معين) تبعا لأهميتها و أسلوب الإطفاء المستخدم؟
وهل الأشخاص القائمين على الإطفاء لهم ترتيب؟
أسمع عن كود عالمي لتقسيم المناطق تبعا لخطورتها بحيث يكتب كود من مجموعة حروف و أرقام(tag number) فإذا قرأها أي شخص يعرف طبيعة المنطقة و خطورتها و نظام الإطفاء المستخدم
فهل تساعدني في هذه المعلومات؟

----------------------

و كان الرد التالي على تساؤل الزميل مشكورا في سؤاله لكي تعم الفائدة على الجميع إنشاءالله تعالى :

سيدي الكريم شكرا لسؤالك 

بالتأكيد يوجد هناك تقسيم لكل الأماكن حسب خطورتها , فتصميم نظام الإطفاء من حيث الحسابات الهيدروليكية لتوفير الضغط و التدفق اللازم لسائل الإطفاء , و نوعية مادة الإطفاء و ما هية المواد المصنع منها أنابيب شبكة الإطفاء تعتمد بشكل أساسي على خطورة المكان و خطورة محتوياته :
خطورة الإشغال حسب كودة الـ NFPA تصنف الخطورة الى ( خطورة منخفضة , خطورة عادية , خطورة عالية, خطوره خاصة ) يمكنك الإستزادة من ذلك في كتاب مقدمة في أنظمة الإطفاء المرفق كملف , في فصل المرشات المائية.

هناك عدة كودات تفصل خطورة الإشغال وتحدده حسب معايير خاصة :

فمثلا الكودة الأمريكية : NFPA 
تعمد على تحديد الخطورة من خلال طبيعة المواد و طبيعة إشغال المكان 

الكودة البريطانية : LPC

تعمل على تخصيص أماكن التخزين و معاملتها على اساس يختلف عن أماكن التجمع أو الأماكن الصناعية, و مثلاً إشغال التخزين يعتمد على طبيعة المواد المخزنة و طريقة تخزينها و إرتفاع تخزينها و ان كان يوجد تخزين على رفوف أم لا ....إلخ.

إن تحديد طبيعة الإشغال و تحديد خطورة الإشغال بدقة هو ما يلجأ إليه أي مصمم لأنظمة الإطفاء قبل الشروع في تصميم النظام , حيث يعتمد التصميم بالكامل على خطورة الإشغال , فمثلاً إشغالات الخطورة العادية بحاجة الى تدفق ماء من رأس المرش لا يقل عن 0.15 جالون للدقيقة لكل قدم مربع و هي الكثافة التصميمية للنظام , بينما يحتاج نفس الإشغال و لكن بخطورة عالية الى 0.35 جالون للدقيقة لكل قدم مربع على الأقل, لاحظ هنا الفرق الذي يؤدي بالتالي الى إختيار الأقطار و ما هي قدرة المضخة التي يجب توفيرها , حيث يسعى المصصم الى تحديد سعة مخزون الماء الكافي لعمل النظام لمدة لا تقل عن نصف ساعة للخطورة العادية و تصل الى ساعة و نصف لخطورة الخاصة. 

لاحظ أن كل التصميم يعتمد بالتالي على تحديد الخطورة بشكل أساسي و هي نقطة البداية لتصميم أي نظام إطفاء.

تلعب الخطورة مع المساحة و طبيعة الإشغال في تحديد متطلبات الحماية للإشغال:

فمثلا : سوق تجاري : مول بمساحة تزيد عن 2500 متر مربع او تزيد كثافة حمل الإشغال فيه عن 1000 شخص بجب توفير نظام إطفاء مكون من مرشات مائية و نقاط هيدرنت و خراطيم مطاطية و محابس بسطة فس بيوت الأدراج و غير ذلك من أنظمة الإذار و الإخلاء الصوتي و الطفايات اليدوية و الإشارات الدالة على المخارج.

بينما لو قلت المساحة الى 500 متر مربع فبالتالي ليس هناك حاجة الى نظام مرشات مائية و يكتفي فقط بنظام الخراطيم اليدوية .

بالنسبة لسؤالك حول محطات توليد الكهرباء و أماكن تخزين السولار و المحروقات و الغازات و المواد الكيماوية:

بالطبع هناك تقسيم للأماكن المذكورة , الخوض فيها هنا سيطول شرحه , سوف أقوم بتوفيرها لك في المرة القادمة إنشاءالله , و لكن للعلم :

فإن محطات توليد الكهرباء و غرف التحكم يتم فيها إستخدام أظمة الإطفاء بالغازات بدائل الهالون مثل FM200 , NAF, INERGIN,CO2 و غيرها من الغازات المعتمدة للإطفاء

و لكل منها طريقة تصميم تختلف عن الآخر تعتمد على كتالوج الشركة المصنعة للنظام , و سوف أتحدث عن هذا الموضوع فيما بعد.

يتم إستخدام عدة مواد للإطفاء : مثلا يستخدم الفوم عالي التمدد لمكافحة حرائق المواد البترولية و المواد الكيماوية السائلة الملتهبة و المشتعلة, يستخدم المسحوق الكيماوي الجاف لإطفاء حرائق المواد السيليلوزية , يستخدم غاز ثاني اكسيد الكربون في إطفاء حرائق اللوحات الكهربائية و هو فعال جدا في هذا المجال.

هناك أنظمة العوامل الكيماوية الرطبة و الجافة لحرائق المطابخ و حماية أوجقة المطابخ أيضاً.


هذه المتطلبات حسب الكودة الأردنية للوقاية من الحرائق و الكودة الأردنية لأنظمة مكافحة الحريق.

أرجو أن اكون قد أجبت عن تساؤلاتك و أرحب بأي سؤال آخر.


----------



## قلب شجاع من الأردن (22 أبريل 2006)

*الوثيقة العاشرة : أسئلة و ردود*

هنا أقوم بالرد على جميع التساؤلات و الإستفسارات التي قد تدور بذهنك حول المواضيع أعلاه .... و قد جائني رسائل فيها هذه الأسئلة : 

الرسالة الأولى :

ولي سؤال أرجو أن أجد اجابته عندك
هل يوجد تقسيم معين للأماكن تبعا لأهميتها و خطورتها؟
فمثلا إذا كنا في محطة توليد للكهرباء ويوجد مناطقبها مهمات كهربية ومناطق أخرى بها غاز و أخرى بها سولارفهل يوجد تقسيم لهذه المناطق (تبعا لكود معين) تبعا لأهميتها و أسلوب الإطفاء المستخدم؟
وهل الأشخاص القائمين على الإطفاء لهم ترتيب؟
أسمع عن كود عالمي لتقسيم المناطق تبعا لخطورتها بحيث يكتب كود من مجموعة حروف و أرقام(tag number) فإذا قرأها أي شخص يعرف طبيعة المنطقة و خطورتها و نظام الإطفاء المستخدم
فهل تساعدني في هذه المعلومات؟

----------------------

و كان الرد التالي على تساؤل الزميل مشكورا في سؤاله لكي تعم الفائدة على الجميع إنشاءالله تعالى :

سيدي الكريم شكرا لسؤالك 

بالتأكيد يوجد هناك تقسيم لكل الأماكن حسب خطورتها , فتصميم نظام الإطفاء من حيث الحسابات الهيدروليكية لتوفير الضغط و التدفق اللازم لسائل الإطفاء , و نوعية مادة الإطفاء و ما هية المواد المصنع منها أنابيب شبكة الإطفاء تعتمد بشكل أساسي على خطورة المكان و خطورة محتوياته :
خطورة الإشغال حسب كودة الـ NFPA تصنف الخطورة الى ( خطورة منخفضة , خطورة عادية , خطورة عالية, خطوره خاصة ) يمكنك الإستزادة من ذلك في كتاب مقدمة في أنظمة الإطفاء المرفق كملف , في فصل المرشات المائية.

هناك عدة كودات تفصل خطورة الإشغال وتحدده حسب معايير خاصة :

فمثلا الكودة الأمريكية : NFPA 
تعمد على تحديد الخطورة من خلال طبيعة المواد و طبيعة إشغال المكان 

الكودة البريطانية : LPC

تعمل على تخصيص أماكن التخزين و معاملتها على اساس يختلف عن أماكن التجمع أو الأماكن الصناعية, و مثلاً إشغال التخزين يعتمد على طبيعة المواد المخزنة و طريقة تخزينها و إرتفاع تخزينها و ان كان يوجد تخزين على رفوف أم لا ....إلخ.

إن تحديد طبيعة الإشغال و تحديد خطورة الإشغال بدقة هو ما يلجأ إليه أي مصمم لأنظمة الإطفاء قبل الشروع في تصميم النظام , حيث يعتمد التصميم بالكامل على خطورة الإشغال , فمثلاً إشغالات الخطورة العادية بحاجة الى تدفق ماء من رأس المرش لا يقل عن 0.15 جالون للدقيقة لكل قدم مربع و هي الكثافة التصميمية للنظام , بينما يحتاج نفس الإشغال و لكن بخطورة عالية الى 0.35 جالون للدقيقة لكل قدم مربع على الأقل, لاحظ هنا الفرق الذي يؤدي بالتالي الى إختيار الأقطار و ما هي قدرة المضخة التي يجب توفيرها , حيث يسعى المصصم الى تحديد سعة مخزون الماء الكافي لعمل النظام لمدة لا تقل عن نصف ساعة للخطورة العادية و تصل الى ساعة و نصف لخطورة الخاصة. 

لاحظ أن كل التصميم يعتمد بالتالي على تحديد الخطورة بشكل أساسي و هي نقطة البداية لتصميم أي نظام إطفاء.

تلعب الخطورة مع المساحة و طبيعة الإشغال في تحديد متطلبات الحماية للإشغال:

فمثلا : سوق تجاري : مول بمساحة تزيد عن 2500 متر مربع او تزيد كثافة حمل الإشغال فيه عن 1000 شخص بجب توفير نظام إطفاء مكون من مرشات مائية و نقاط هيدرنت و خراطيم مطاطية و محابس بسطة فس بيوت الأدراج و غير ذلك من أنظمة الإذار و الإخلاء الصوتي و الطفايات اليدوية و الإشارات الدالة على المخارج.

بينما لو قلت المساحة الى 500 متر مربع فبالتالي ليس هناك حاجة الى نظام مرشات مائية و يكتفي فقط بنظام الخراطيم اليدوية .

بالنسبة لسؤالك حول محطات توليد الكهرباء و أماكن تخزين السولار و المحروقات و الغازات و المواد الكيماوية:

بالطبع هناك تقسيم للأماكن المذكورة , الخوض فيها هنا سيطول شرحه , سوف أقوم بتوفيرها لك في المرة القادمة إنشاءالله , و لكن للعلم :

فإن محطات توليد الكهرباء و غرف التحكم يتم فيها إستخدام أظمة الإطفاء بالغازات بدائل الهالون مثل FM200 , NAF, INERGIN,CO2 و غيرها من الغازات المعتمدة للإطفاء

و لكل منها طريقة تصميم تختلف عن الآخر تعتمد على كتالوج الشركة المصنعة للنظام , و سوف أتحدث عن هذا الموضوع فيما بعد.

يتم إستخدام عدة مواد للإطفاء : مثلا يستخدم الفوم عالي التمدد لمكافحة حرائق المواد البترولية و المواد الكيماوية السائلة الملتهبة و المشتعلة, يستخدم المسحوق الكيماوي الجاف لإطفاء حرائق المواد السيليلوزية , يستخدم غاز ثاني اكسيد الكربون في إطفاء حرائق اللوحات الكهربائية و هو فعال جدا في هذا المجال.

هناك أنظمة العوامل الكيماوية الرطبة و الجافة لحرائق المطابخ و حماية أوجقة المطابخ أيضاً.


هذه المتطلبات حسب الكودة الأردنية للوقاية من الحرائق و الكودة الأردنية لأنظمة مكافحة الحريق.

أرجو أن اكون قد أجبت عن تساؤلاتك و أرحب بأي سؤال آخر.


----------



## قلب شجاع من الأردن (22 أبريل 2006)

*أسئلة و ردود*

الإيميل الثاني:

اشكركم علي المعلومات القيمة التى ترسلها ونرجو المزيد إن شاء الله تعالى

لى اضافة بسيطة على ما ذكرته بخصوص تقسيمات المخاطر فى المنشآت حسب المعايير الدولية وهو كيف نقيم هذه المخاطر ( عالية او متوسطة او منخفضة ) بحيث لا يخضع هذا التقييم لتقديرات جزافية بعيدة عن الدقة.

هناك الحمولة الحرارية للمنشأ Fire Load وهى تقاس بعدد الوحدات الحرارية التى تنطلق من المادة المشتعلة على القدم المربع الواحد من أرضية المبنى عند احتراق كل المحتويات القابلة للاحتراق بما فى ذلك مكونات المبنى نفسه ( كالنوافذ - الابواب ...الخ ).

والحمولة الحرارية يمكن حسابها بالمعادلة: 
= (وزن المادة القابلة للاشتعال * القيمة الحرارية) مقسوما على مساحة الارضية

وهناك جداول للقيمة الحرارية Calorific Value لمختلف المواد بوحدات الكالورى او (BTU) حسب نظام الوحدات المستخدم.

ولذلك فان درجة خطورة المبنى تحدد ما ان كان هذا المبنى يحوى مواد ذات حمولة حرارية عالية او متوسطة او منخفضة.

استكمالا لموضوعنا السابق فيما يختص بالحمولة الحرارية للمبانى Fire Load فان معرفة درجة الخطورة من ناحية الحريق بالاضافة الى فائدتها فى تحديد نظم الاطفاء المناسبة فان الحمولة الحرارية ستمكن مهندسى التصميم من تحديد المواصفات الانشائية من ناحية المقاومة للحريق Fire Resistance وعلى الاخص الحوائط والابواب المقاومة للحريق Fire Walls & Fire Resistant Doors وكذا الحوائط الحاملة والاعمدة للحماية من خطر امتداد الحريق.

وحسب المواصفات البريطانية هناك ثلاثة اقسام لل Fire Load :

منخفضة: وهى اقل من 100000 بوحدات BTU لكل واحد قدم مربع ونحتاج فيها الى مقاومة للحريق ساعة واحدة على الاقل. مثل المبانى السكنية والفنادق والمكاتب والمستشفيات ..الخ.

متوسطة: من 100000 الى 200000 BTU لكل قدم مربع وتحتاج مبانيها الى مقاومة للحريق لا تقل عن 2 ساعة. مثل المبانى التجارية كالمولات والمبانى الصناعية.

عالية: اكثر من 200000 BTU لكل قدم مربع وتحتاج مبانيها الى مقاومة للحريق 4 ساعة على الاقل. مثل المخازن والمستودعات.

----------------------
و كان الرد :

شكرا لك على هذه المعلومات يا مهندس فوزي

فهي معلومات قيمة و أشكر لك إهتمامك في هذا المجال

لم يكن بمقدوري الخوض بهذا المجال كوني لا اكون متواجد بشكل كثير هنا , و لكن دعني انوه لك بأن الحمولة الحرارية يتم اخذها بعين الإعتبار بشكل أدق في حالة تخزين المواد الكيماوية .

هنا في الأردن نعتمد المواصفة الأمريكية NFPA لتحديد الخطورة و التي تعتمد على كثافة حمل الإشغال و طبيعة إشغال المبنى في حالة الإشغالات المتعددة ( مثل التجارية و الصناعية و السكنية و غيرها) و يتم الأخذ بعين الإعتبار نوعية المواد الداخلة في التشطيبات الداخلية للمبنى و الدهان و فتحات التهوية و الأبواب و النوافذ و غيرها.

حيث انك تتحدث عن معيار مقاومة المواد للحريق و ليس عن متطلبات الوقاية و الحاية الذاتية فإن المعلومات التي اوردتها مهمة و مشكور عليها يا مهندس

أما من ناحية متطلبات الوقاية من الحريق ( أنظمة الإطفاء و الإنذار و عدد المخارج و الإشارات الدالة على المخارج و غيرها من متطلبات الوقاية ) يتم تحديدها تبعا لخطورة المبنى من ناحية طبيعة الإشغال و حمل الإشغال ( عدد الأشخاص المتوقع تواجدهم بالحد الأقصى في أي لحظة) و هي تختلف من مبنى لآخر حسب طبيعة الإشغال و المساحة و طبيعة المواد الداخلة في الإنشاء التي قمت بالتحدث عنها مشكوراً و التى تخص معيار مقاومة المبنى للحريق و الحرارة .
-----------


----------



## قلب شجاع من الأردن (22 أبريل 2006)

*أسئلة و ردود*

الإيميل الثالث : 

لكم جزيل الشكر على إهتمامكم وردكم على الاستفسار الخاص بنظام الاطفاء الامثل لحظائر الدواجن. 
بالفعل هناك نظام الاطفاء الخارجى Traditional System سواء بكر الخراطيم Hose Reals او حنفيات الحريق المتصلة بمواسير مياه قطر 4 بوصة. وأعتبر هذا النظام لحماية الحظائر كمنشآت ومن الخطر التعرضى وامتداد الحريق للمنشآت الاخرى المجاورة.

وكنت استفسر بالذات عن الحماية من الحريق بزاسطة نظام آلى للمحتوى الداخلى للحظائر من دواجن
واجهزة وخلافه خاصة وان النظام الآلى بالمادة المناسبة يخمد الحريق فى ثوان قليلة وبدون اعطاء الفرصة للطيور للهروب مشتعلة خارج الحظيرة مما قد يكون له عواقب وخيمة. 

جزاكم الله خيراً على ما ارسلتموه من معلومات فى الوقاية من الحريق وكان القصد اعطاء نظرة شمولية فى مخاطر الحريق والتحكم فيه سواء للمنشأ الحالى او ما قبل مرحلة الانشاء لذا فان حساب الحمولة الحرارية يفيد فى الحالتين: Fire Prevention and Fire Protection 

ومنع الحريق كما تعلمون يدخل فيه معيار مقاومة المبنى للحريق
والوقاية من الحريق يدخل فيها المتطلبات التى تحدثتم عنها مشكوراً

وشكراٍ جزيلا مرة أخرى
-------------

و كان الرد :

شكراً لمداخلاتك القيمة فإن ما أوردته بخصوص الوقاية من الحريق صحيح حيث هناك لبس احيانا بين الوقاية من الحريق و الحماية الذاتية

حيث يتم تعريف الوقاية من الحريق على انها كافة الإجراءات المتخذة منذ بداية التصميم و التنفيذ و الإنشاء للمبنى و الصيانة الدورية المستمرة بحيث تمنع أو تقلل من خطر حدوث الحريق قدر الإمكان , و من بين تلك الإجراءات هي المواصفات الفنية للمبنى و المواد الداخلة في التشطيب و الإنشاء و معيار مقاومته للحريق و مواصفات المبنى من بيوت أدراج و فتحات تهوية و نوافذ و ما الى غير ذلك من صيانة للمبنى و مرافقة و أنظمة الخدمات من تكييف و تهوية و غيرها.

و يتم تعريف الحماية الذاتية من الحريق على أنها كافة الأنظمة التي يتم تركيبها في المبنى للحد من إنتشار الحريق و مكافحته حال حدوثه لا قدّر الله و الحد من الخسائر في الأرواح و الممتلكات, و منها أنظمة الإنذار المبكر من الحريق و أنظمة مكافحة الحريق و الطفايات اليدوية و الإشارات الدالة على المخارج و إنارة الطواريء.

و كلي سعادة غامرة في مناقشة الموضوع معك بشكل جوهري سواء هنا لتعم الفائدة على الجميع أو على الإيميل الخاص و طرحه هنا أيضاً .

بخصوص الحماية من الحريق لحظائر الدواجن :

لا يوجد أي نظام إطفاء تلقائي يمكن إستخدامه لحمايتها و ذلك للأسباب التالية:

1 - لا يمكن إستخدام أي نوع غاز للإطفاء كون الحيز يكون كبير جدا و بالتالي كلفة عالية و بحاجة الى كميات كبيرة من الغاز مما يكون ذو كلفة عالية تفوق 10 أضعاف الكلفة الإجمالية للهنجر و الدواجن و ربما أكثر , حيث يتم احتساب الحجم و التركيز اللازم لأنظمة الإطفاء من هذا النوع.

2 - حظائر الدواجن لا تصنف على انها Field Places و يالتالي لا يمكن حمايتها بأنظمة الغازات.

3 - بعض الغازات سامة و لا يمكن استخدامها في ضل وجود دواجن , حيث أن من مباديء استخدام هذه الغازات أن يتم إخلاء الحيز من أي تواجد للأشخاص.

4 - إستخدام المرشات المائية يؤدي الى إتلاف كافة الهنجر خاصة و أنه يحتوي على دواجن و أعلاف و نفوق الدواجن بالكامل, و كذلك فإن الخطوره متدنية حيث لا يوجد أي مواد سريعة الإشتعال ( الهنجر معدني , و ردة فعل الدواجن سريعه للهروب للخارج في حال حدوث حريق ز كذلك الأعلاف تقدم بأواني معدنية و لا يتم تقديمها الا عند موعد الجرعه) بعسك اسطبلات الخيول التي يتم طلب توفير مرشات مائية كونها تكون عادة من الخشب و الأعلاف العالية التركيز حيث تعتبر اسطبلات الخيول من الاماكن العالية الخطورة و يتم طلب توفير مرشات مائية لها.

ملاحظة: ينظر دائماً الى كلفة نظام الإطفاء الإطفاء المنوي إستخدامه و يتم مراعاة ذلك في التصميم و الإختيار لنظام الإطفاء.

و بناءاً على ذلك لا يتم إستخدام أي نظام إطفاء تلقائي أو آلي لحظائر و هناجر الدواجن.

رجاءاً راجع كودة الـ NFPA حول هذا الموضوع و ستجد المزيد انشاءالله


----------



## قلب شجاع من الأردن (22 أبريل 2006)

*أسئلة و ردود*

الإيميل الثالث : 

لكم جزيل الشكر على إهتمامكم وردكم على الاستفسار الخاص بنظام الاطفاء الامثل لحظائر الدواجن. 
بالفعل هناك نظام الاطفاء الخارجى Traditional System سواء بكر الخراطيم Hose Reals او حنفيات الحريق المتصلة بمواسير مياه قطر 4 بوصة. وأعتبر هذا النظام لحماية الحظائر كمنشآت ومن الخطر التعرضى وامتداد الحريق للمنشآت الاخرى المجاورة.

وكنت استفسر بالذات عن الحماية من الحريق بزاسطة نظام آلى للمحتوى الداخلى للحظائر من دواجن
واجهزة وخلافه خاصة وان النظام الآلى بالمادة المناسبة يخمد الحريق فى ثوان قليلة وبدون اعطاء الفرصة للطيور للهروب مشتعلة خارج الحظيرة مما قد يكون له عواقب وخيمة. 

جزاكم الله خيراً على ما ارسلتموه من معلومات فى الوقاية من الحريق وكان القصد اعطاء نظرة شمولية فى مخاطر الحريق والتحكم فيه سواء للمنشأ الحالى او ما قبل مرحلة الانشاء لذا فان حساب الحمولة الحرارية يفيد فى الحالتين: Fire Prevention and Fire Protection 

ومنع الحريق كما تعلمون يدخل فيه معيار مقاومة المبنى للحريق
والوقاية من الحريق يدخل فيها المتطلبات التى تحدثتم عنها مشكوراً

وشكراٍ جزيلا مرة أخرى
-------------

و كان الرد :

شكراً لمداخلاتك القيمة فإن ما أوردته بخصوص الوقاية من الحريق صحيح حيث هناك لبس احيانا بين الوقاية من الحريق و الحماية الذاتية

حيث يتم تعريف الوقاية من الحريق على انها كافة الإجراءات المتخذة منذ بداية التصميم و التنفيذ و الإنشاء للمبنى و الصيانة الدورية المستمرة بحيث تمنع أو تقلل من خطر حدوث الحريق قدر الإمكان , و من بين تلك الإجراءات هي المواصفات الفنية للمبنى و المواد الداخلة في التشطيب و الإنشاء و معيار مقاومته للحريق و مواصفات المبنى من بيوت أدراج و فتحات تهوية و نوافذ و ما الى غير ذلك من صيانة للمبنى و مرافقة و أنظمة الخدمات من تكييف و تهوية و غيرها.

و يتم تعريف الحماية الذاتية من الحريق على أنها كافة الأنظمة التي يتم تركيبها في المبنى للحد من إنتشار الحريق و مكافحته حال حدوثه لا قدّر الله و الحد من الخسائر في الأرواح و الممتلكات, و منها أنظمة الإنذار المبكر من الحريق و أنظمة مكافحة الحريق و الطفايات اليدوية و الإشارات الدالة على المخارج و إنارة الطواريء.

و كلي سعادة غامرة في مناقشة الموضوع معك بشكل جوهري سواء هنا لتعم الفائدة على الجميع أو على الإيميل الخاص و طرحه هنا أيضاً .

بخصوص الحماية من الحريق لحظائر الدواجن :

لا يوجد أي نظام إطفاء تلقائي يمكن إستخدامه لحمايتها و ذلك للأسباب التالية:

1 - لا يمكن إستخدام أي نوع غاز للإطفاء كون الحيز يكون كبير جدا و بالتالي كلفة عالية و بحاجة الى كميات كبيرة من الغاز مما يكون ذو كلفة عالية تفوق 10 أضعاف الكلفة الإجمالية للهنجر و الدواجن و ربما أكثر , حيث يتم احتساب الحجم و التركيز اللازم لأنظمة الإطفاء من هذا النوع.

2 - حظائر الدواجن لا تصنف على انها Field Places و يالتالي لا يمكن حمايتها بأنظمة الغازات.

3 - بعض الغازات سامة و لا يمكن استخدامها في ضل وجود دواجن , حيث أن من مباديء استخدام هذه الغازات أن يتم إخلاء الحيز من أي تواجد للأشخاص.

4 - إستخدام المرشات المائية يؤدي الى إتلاف كافة الهنجر خاصة و أنه يحتوي على دواجن و أعلاف و نفوق الدواجن بالكامل, و كذلك فإن الخطوره متدنية حيث لا يوجد أي مواد سريعة الإشتعال ( الهنجر معدني , و ردة فعل الدواجن سريعه للهروب للخارج في حال حدوث حريق ز كذلك الأعلاف تقدم بأواني معدنية و لا يتم تقديمها الا عند موعد الجرعه) بعسك اسطبلات الخيول التي يتم طلب توفير مرشات مائية كونها تكون عادة من الخشب و الأعلاف العالية التركيز حيث تعتبر اسطبلات الخيول من الاماكن العالية الخطورة و يتم طلب توفير مرشات مائية لها.

ملاحظة: ينظر دائماً الى كلفة نظام الإطفاء الإطفاء المنوي إستخدامه و يتم مراعاة ذلك في التصميم و الإختيار لنظام الإطفاء.

و بناءاً على ذلك لا يتم إستخدام أي نظام إطفاء تلقائي أو آلي لحظائر و هناجر الدواجن.

رجاءاً راجع كودة الـ NFPA حول هذا الموضوع و ستجد المزيد انشاءالله


----------



## احمدمجيد (22 أبريل 2006)

الإيميل الثالث : 

لكم جزيل الشكر على إهتمامكم وردكم على الاستفسار الخاص بنظام الاطفاء الامثل لحظائر الدواجن. 
بالفعل هناك نظام الاطفاء الخارجى Traditional System سواء بكر الخراطيم Hose Reals او حنفيات الحريق المتصلة بمواسير مياه قطر 4 بوصة. وأعتبر هذا النظام لحماية الحظائر كمنشآت ومن الخطر التعرضى وامتداد الحريق للمنشآت الاخرى المجاورة.

وكنت استفسر بالذات عن الحماية من الحريق بزاسطة نظام آلى للمحتوى الداخلى للحظائر من دواجن
واجهزة وخلافه خاصة وان النظام الآلى بالمادة المناسبة يخمد الحريق فى ثوان قليلة وبدون اعطاء الفرصة للطيور للهروب مشتعلة خارج الحظيرة مما قد يكون له عواقب وخيمة. 

جزاكم الله خيراً على ما ارسلتموه من معلومات فى الوقاية من الحريق وكان القصد اعطاء نظرة شمولية فى مخاطر الحريق والتحكم فيه سواء للمنشأ الحالى او ما قبل مرحلة الانشاء لذا فان حساب الحمولة الحرارية يفيد فى الحالتين: Fire Prevention and Fire Protection 

ومنع الحريق كما تعلمون يدخل فيه معيار مقاومة المبنى للحريق
والوقاية من الحريق يدخل فيها المتطلبات التى تحدثتم عنها مشكوراً

وشكراٍ جزيلا مرة أخرى
-------------

و كان الرد :

شكراً لمداخلاتك القيمة فإن ما أوردته بخصوص الوقاية من الحريق صحيح حيث هناك لبس احيانا بين الوقاية من الحريق و الحماية الذاتية

حيث يتم تعريف الوقاية من الحريق على انها كافة الإجراءات المتخذة منذ بداية التصميم و التنفيذ و الإنشاء للمبنى و الصيانة الدورية المستمرة بحيث تمنع أو تقلل من خطر حدوث الحريق قدر الإمكان , و من بين تلك الإجراءات هي المواصفات الفنية للمبنى و المواد الداخلة في التشطيب و الإنشاء و معيار مقاومته للحريق و مواصفات المبنى من بيوت أدراج و فتحات تهوية و نوافذ و ما الى غير ذلك من صيانة للمبنى و مرافقة و أنظمة الخدمات من تكييف و تهوية و غيرها.

و يتم تعريف الحماية الذاتية من الحريق على أنها كافة الأنظمة التي يتم تركيبها في المبنى للحد من إنتشار الحريق و مكافحته حال حدوثه لا قدّر الله و الحد من الخسائر في الأرواح و الممتلكات, و منها أنظمة الإنذار المبكر من الحريق و أنظمة مكافحة الحريق و الطفايات اليدوية و الإشارات الدالة على المخارج و إنارة الطواريء.

و كلي سعادة غامرة في مناقشة الموضوع معك بشكل جوهري سواء هنا لتعم الفائدة على الجميع أو على الإيميل الخاص و طرحه هنا أيضاً .

بخصوص الحماية من الحريق لحظائر الدواجن :

لا يوجد أي نظام إطفاء تلقائي يمكن إستخدامه لحمايتها و ذلك للأسباب التالية:

1 - لا يمكن إستخدام أي نوع غاز للإطفاء كون الحيز يكون كبير جدا و بالتالي كلفة عالية و بحاجة الى كميات كبيرة من الغاز مما يكون ذو كلفة عالية تفوق 10 أضعاف الكلفة الإجمالية للهنجر و الدواجن و ربما أكثر , حيث يتم احتساب الحجم و التركيز اللازم لأنظمة الإطفاء من هذا النوع.

2 - حظائر الدواجن لا تصنف على انها Field Places و يالتالي لا يمكن حمايتها بأنظمة الغازات.

3 - بعض الغازات سامة و لا يمكن استخدامها في ضل وجود دواجن , حيث أن من مباديء استخدام هذه الغازات أن يتم إخلاء الحيز من أي تواجد للأشخاص.

4 - إستخدام المرشات المائية يؤدي الى إتلاف كافة الهنجر خاصة و أنه يحتوي على دواجن و أعلاف و نفوق الدواجن بالكامل, و كذلك فإن الخطوره متدنية حيث لا يوجد أي مواد سريعة الإشتعال ( الهنجر معدني , و ردة فعل الدواجن سريعه للهروب للخارج في حال حدوث حريق ز كذلك الأعلاف تقدم بأواني معدنية و لا يتم تقديمها الا عند موعد الجرعه) بعسك اسطبلات الخيول التي يتم طلب توفير مرشات مائية كونها تكون عادة من الخشب و الأعلاف العالية التركيز حيث تعتبر اسطبلات الخيول من الاماكن العالية الخطورة و يتم طلب توفير مرشات مائية لها.

ملاحظة: ينظر دائماً الى كلفة نظام الإطفاء الإطفاء المنوي إستخدامه و يتم مراعاة ذلك في التصميم و الإختيار لنظام الإطفاء.

و بناءاً على ذلك لا يتم إستخدام أي نظام إطفاء تلقائي أو آلي لحظائر و هناجر الدواجن.

رجاءاً راجع كودة الـ NFPA حول هذا الموضوع و ستجد المزيد انشاءالله


----------



## قلب شجاع من الأردن (23 أبريل 2006)

الأيميل الرابع : 

فى انتظار كتابكم الخاص بالحسابات الهيدروليكية للرشاشات المائية وقد قرأت بإمعان ملفكم الخاص بهذه الحسابات وهو مجهود تشكر عليه كثيراً وزادكم الله علما.

اوضحتم فى ملفكم اساسيات الحسابات الهيدروليكية فى علم ال Fluid Mechanic وعلى الاخص حسابات الفواقد بالاحتكاك Friction Losses بالرجوع خطوة خطوة Working Back بدءا من آخر رشاش فى الشبكة للوصول الى ما هو المطلوب من متطلبات ووسائل تكفى النظام من تنكات مياه ومضخات حريق بالقدرة والكفاءة المناسبة. واتساءل ان كان هناك برامج سريعة تقوم بهذه الحسابات على غرار الملف الذى ارسلته والخاص بحسابات الفواقد فى شبكات اطفاء الحريق الارضية ذات المواسير بقطر كبير.

ارى فى كتابكم القادم ان يتضمن مشروعات توضيحية وعملية فى تصميم نظم الرشاشات المائية ولو على scale صغير تسهيلا للحسابات وبحيث تعطى هذه المشروعات صورة كاملة للتصميمات واحتياجاتها.

فليكن مثلا مستودع او مخزن موضح له قطاع رأسى وافقى مبين عليه الابعاد وانواع المخزونات المزمع تخزينها وطبيعتها ومكان ال Pump House واتصالها بخزان المياه وارتفاع الصاعد الموصل للشبكة وهكذا.

يبين كيفية اختيار وحساب الProtection Area وال Spacing بين الرشاشات والمساحة التصميمية لاستنتاج عدد الرشاشات كما اوضحتم ..الخ.

يبين ايضا حسابات التدفقات وافتراضاتها والضغوط وانواعها سواء ال Net Pressures او Velocity Pressures بدءا من آخر رشاش ثم الذى يليه وهكذا.
ويمكن توضيح الرشاشات وفروعها على رسم توضيحى وترقيمها كما يوضح كافة ال Fittings الخاصة بالوصلات المختلفة من كيعان وتيهات وصمامات بانواع مختلفة لحسابات الفواقد بالاحتكاك والاطوال المكافئة.

ويكتمل المشروع باقتراح النظام الامثل للكشف والانذار عن الحريق وكيفية اختيار كواشف الحريق Fire Detectors المناسبة حسب طبيعة الاشغالات وتوزيعها لكى تغطى المساحات المطلوبة.

الموضوع اخى الفاضل شيق وسيروى عطش الكثير من المهندسين المتخصصين او من يريد التخصص فى هذا المجال الحيوى والهام.

و كان الرد :

شكراً لإهتمامك بالموضوع و صراحة فأنت تحكي لبنات أفكاري, فكل ما طلبته و أوضحته فيما تريد ما هو إلا ما أفكر فيه , فالكتاب سوف يكون شاملاً بعون الله تعالى , و غني بأكثر من مثال و بكل التفاصيل و الحسابات بدءاً من تحديد الخطورة للمكان و كيفة البدء بتوزيع المرات المائية حسب المواصفات و كيفية البدء بالحسابات, و يوجد برامج متخصصة لعمل تلك الحسابات بزمن قليل و دقة اكبر من الطريقة اليدوية التي تتطلب جهداً كبيراً, يتوفر لدي برنامج الإيلايت 1000 نقطة و لكن لا يمكن لأحد آخر استخدامه دون أن يكون معه المفتاح (USB Key ) الذي يلزم وضعة في جهاز الحاسوب ليتمكن المهندس من إستخدامه.

يوجد برامج عديدة في هذا المجال, راجع الأخ أبو ياسر و سوف يفيدك في هذا المجال كوني غير مهتم بشكل كبير بهذه البرامج بقدر ما انا مهتم بنشر المعلومة القيمة في هذا المجال.

سوف أعمل جاهداً على توفير برامج للحسابات في هذا المجال و لكن بحاجة لفترة كوني الآن على مقاعد الدراسة للماجستير و لا أجد الوقت الكافي لذلك.

أخوك 

المهندس تامر


----------



## قلب شجاع من الأردن (23 أبريل 2006)

الإيميل الخامس : 

ولكن عندي سؤال بسيط اتمنى الاجابة عليه: هل هناك علاقة بين تخطيط المدن والاحياء بهذا العلم؟؟
يعني هل من الممكن ان يوجد ما ينظم عملية التخطيط من ناحية السلامة من مخاطر الحريق؟؟


و كان الرد :

حول سؤال ان كان هناك علاقة بين تخطيط المدن والأحياء و علم هندسة الإطفاء ......

بالتأكيد هناك علاقة , فحاليا توجد أنظمة الخرائط الرقمية او ما يسمى بـ Memmet Map معمول بهافي أكثر من دوله اوروبيهو في الولايات المتحدة, فهي خريطة رقمية عليها مواقع الأحياء السكنية و الصناعية و هي مربوطه مع تلك المواقع سلكيا او لاسلكيا , بحيث يظهر الموقع الذي تعرض للحريق باللون الأحمر و يتم التوجه اليه مباشرة من دائرة مكافحة الحريق, كون هذة الخريطة تكون موجودة في ما يسمى بغرفة العمليات في دائرة الحريق.

بالنسبه لتخطيط المدن و الأحياء , يجب ان يكون هناك نوع من الترميز و نظام ترقيم و عنونه لكل المناطق ليتم التحرك اليها بالسرعه الممكنه.

يتم اعتماد المواصفات العالمية في تحديد الأماكن لكل نوع اشغال, فمثلا هناك مواصفات و معايير لأنشاء محطات المحروقات داخل المدن و خارجها ... و كذلك اماكن انشاء المصانع ذات الخطورة العاليه و ما الى غير ذلك من مواصفات تجدها في كودة الـ NFPA أو LPCB .

أتمنى ان اكون قد اجبت على تساؤلك


----------



## قلب شجاع من الأردن (27 أبريل 2006)

*بعض الكودات المهمه*

نزولاُ عند طلب الإخوة فإني أقدم هنا بعض الكودات من الـ NFPA آملاُ ان تؤدي الغرض و الفائدة المرجوه ...


( الجزء الأول )
الكودات هي : 

- NFPA13 Standard for the Installation of Sprinkler Systems

- NFPA 30 Flammable and Combustible Liquids Code

- NFPA 37 Standard for the Installation and Use of Stationary Combustion Engines and Gas Turbines

أخوكم :


----------



## قلب شجاع من الأردن (27 أبريل 2006)

نزولاُ عند طلب الإخوة فإني أقدم هنا بعض الكودات من الـ NFPA آملاُ ان تؤدي الغرض و الفائدة المرجوه ...


( الجزء الثاني )
الكودات هي : 

- NFPA 850 Recommended Practice for Fire Protection for Electric Generating Plants and High Voltage Direct Current Converter Stations

- NFPA 1670 Standard on Operations and Training for Technical Rescue Incidents

- Standard for Fire Protection for Advanced Light Water Reactor Electric Generating Plants

أخوكم:


----------



## قلب شجاع من الأردن (27 أبريل 2006)

*وسائل الخروج و مخارج الطواريء*

هذه الوثيقه تحتوي على مواصفات وسائل الخروج و مواصفات مخارج الطواريء حسب كودة الـ NFPA كما و يمكنك متابعته على موقع الدفاع المدني الأردني عن طريق هذا الرابط : 


www.cdd.gov.jo

http://www.cdd.gov.jo/prevent_19.asp

http://www.cdd.gov.jo/english/eweqaua.htm

أخوكم :


----------



## hte1994 (10 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:
fire Alarm System هو نظام الانذار المبكر للحريق او الانذار ضد الحريق 
اما FIRE FIGHTING SYSTEM فهو نظام مكافحه الحريق او اطفاء الحريق 

الاول يتكون من كواشف دخان + كواشف للحراره + اللوحه الرئيسيه وملحقاتها 
الثانى يتكون من مرشات ماء او غاز او بودره وصواعق ملحقه بها 

انا عضو جديد بامكانى افادتك بهذا الموضع بشكل كبير برجاء توضيح اى من النظامين تريد

مع التوفيق


----------



## hte1994 (13 مايو 2006)

حسناً 
فلنتحدث فى البدايه عن :
1- انظمه الانذار المبكر ضد الحريق 
الوظيفه الرئيسيه لمثل هذه الاجهزه هو الانذار بان هناك حريق فى مكان ما فى مراحله الاولى قبل ان يتفاقم ويصبح من المستحيل و اخماده وهى تعمل على :
1- قرع الاجراس لاعلام الحاضرين والمتواجدين فى المبنى باخلائه فوراً
2- ابلاغ رجال الدفاع المدنى عن وجود حريق ويتم بطريقه اوتماتيكيه عن طريق الاتصال بواسطه جهاز ال autodialer
3- ابلاغ المتواجدين من الحرس وامن المبنى عن مكان الحريق ليحاولوا اخماده بطريقه يدويه 
4- يقوم بفصل التيار الكهربائى عن المبنى عن طريق conatactors
5-يقوم باعطاء الاشاره لنظام مكافحه الحريق عن طريق الرشاشات sprinklers والمثبته فى السقف 
6-يقوم ببعض الاشياء ومنها فتح بعض الابواب واغلاق اخرى لتحديد مسار الخروج للمتواجدين ومنع انتشار النيران الى اماكن اخرى 
وتعتمد فى ذلك على المكونات التاليه 
= اللوحه الرئيسيه للنظام وهناك نوعان رئيسيان الاول النظام العادى analog ويتكون من مناطق حيث يتم تقسيم المبنى او المصنع الى عده اماكن حتى يتثنى معرفه مكان الحريق فى حال حدوثه ويتم السيطره عليه مبكراً مثلا الطابق الاخير او ... الخ و الثانى نظام ال addressable وفيه يتم اعطاء كل كاشف دخان او حراره كود مبرمج مسبقاً بحيث يتم التعرف على مكان الحريق بدقه اكبر مثلاً الطابق الاخير غرفه المصعد او المطبخ ... الخ 
2--- الكواشف او المجسات وتنقسم الى عده انواع ومنها 
كاشف الحراره نوعان كاشف يعمل على درجة حراره ثابته fixed temp. heat detector و كاشف يعمل على درجه حراره متغيره مثلاً اذا ارتفعت درجه الحراره بمقدار 5 او 7 درجات خلال اقل من 30 ثانيه فهى تعمل RATE OF RISE HEAT DETECTOR 
3--- كاشف الدخان نوعان كاشف يقوم بتحليل الدخان ومن ثم يعمل SMOKE DETECTOR وا خر يرى الدخان وهو ذو حساسيه اكبر OPTICAL DETECTOR 
4--- مفتاح تشغيل ويتم استعماله فى حال مشاهدة حريق فى مراحله الاولى وقبل ان تشعر به الكواشف يقوم الشخص بالضغط عليه فيتم اطلاق صافره الانذار BREAK GLASS PUSH BUTTON
5--- صافره الانذار وتقوم بابلاغ الحاضرين فى الداخل والخارج عن وجود حريق كما يمكن ان تكون هناك رساله مسجله ززز مثلا يوجد حريق يرجى اخلاء المبنى000 الخ ويكون هناك ايضا لمبات اشاره حتى يتثنى معرفه مكان الحريق و لايقوم الاشخاص فى حاله وجود دخان بالذهاب الى منطقه الحريق وكذلك لارشاد رجال الاطفاء الى مكان الحريق بسهول وكما توجد لمبات فى الخارج لابلاغ الناس من مسافه بعيده حيث لايستطيعون سماع الصافره ولكنهم يرون الاشاره الضوئيه .
هل من وظيفه فى دول الخليج ؟؟؟ 

هناك ملحق


----------



## hte1994 (27 مايو 2006)

عزيزى andaziar-iq
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
الكاشف يغطى فى الغالب وذلك حسب المواصفات والشركات المصنعه مايقارب 16 متر مربع 
بالنسبه للمجمعات السكنيه الصغيره يمكن تقسيم كل طابق بحيث يكون منطقه zone اما المجمعات الكبيره فينصح بتركيب نظام ال DIGITAL بحيث يمكن اعطاء كل كاشف address ويتم معرفه مكان الحريق بدقه فى حال حدوثه بحيث يتولى النظام ذلك .


----------



## قلب شجاع من الأردن (12 يونيو 2006)

*بعض البرامج الهندسية المهمة لمهندسي الميكانيك*

أقدم هنا بعض البرامج الخاصة بالمهندسين و خصوصا مهندسي الميكانيك

و يمكنكم زيارة هذا الرابط للتحميل المباشر للبرامج

http://www.download.com/3120-20_4-0.html?tg=dl-20&qt=hydraulic


----------



## قلب شجاع من الأردن (14 يونيو 2006)

عزيزي مهندس الغفله

شكرا لك على كلماتك الرائعة و ما انا الا في سبيل الله و في سبيل نشر المعلومة لمن يبحث عنها

بخصوص أنظمة الإطفاء للمباني الأدارية ( المكاتب ) و مواقف السيارات

يعتمد النظام و طريقة تصميمه و توزيعه على كثافة حمل الإشغال ... حيث :

أولا : المكاتب الإدارية :

تعفى مباني المكاتب الإدارية من أي أنظمة إطفاء إذا كان عدد الطوابق للبمنى لا يتجاوز الطابق الواحد أو إذا قلت المساحة الإجمالية للطوابق عن 800 مترمربع

المبنى الإداري ذو 3 طوابق او اكثر فوق طابق المنفذ و بمساحة لا تزيد عن 350 متر مربع للطابق الواحد يتم توفير نظام إطفاء يدوي (خراطيم مطاطية ) بحيث يتم توفير خرطومان على الأقل لكل طابق و يغطي الخرطوم مساحة لا تزيد عن :

- 400 متر مربع للخطورة العاليه
-600 متر مربع للخطورة المتوسطه
- 800 متر مربع للخطورة المنخفظة

--- المباني الإدارية التي تصنف على أنها مباني مرتفعه حسب المواصفات (التي يزيد ارتفاع عقدة اخر طابق فيها عن أدنى منسوب يمكن لآليات الدفاع المدني الوصول اليه عن 22 متر )
يتم توفير خراطيم مطاطية و مرشات مائية حسب المواصفات.

ثانيا : مواقف السيارات :

مواقف السيارات في التساوي يتم توفير خراطيم مطاطية اذا قلت المساحة عن 1000 متر مربع

يتم توفير مرشات مائية في المواقف للمباني المرتفعه ( كمافي البند السابق ) و للكراجات التي تزيد مساحتها عن 500 متر مربع في الأقبية 

- التسوية هو الطابق الذي يقع تحت منسوب طابق المنفذ و له مخارج الى المنفذ و الى الخارج مباشرة

- القبو هو الطابق الذي يقع تحت طابق المنفذ و له مخارج تؤدي الى المنفذ فقط دون وجود أية منافذ الى خارج المبنى مباشرة 


* ملاحظة : هذه المواصفات حسب الكودة الأردنية للوقاية من الحرائق و لا تعارض المواصفات العالمية بل هي منبثقة منها

أرجو اني قداجبت على سؤالك و بخصوص التصميم فسوف ارسل لك مثال في المرة القادمه

أخوك

المهندس تامر القباعي


----------



## قلب شجاع من الأردن (25 يوليو 2006)

الى المهندس فحماوي :

بخصوص سؤالك حول منطقة التصميم أو Design Area للمرشات المائية يتم تحديدها حسب الكود NFPA 13 و هي مساحة مستطيلة نوعا ما يكون عرضها بعدد أدنى للمرشات التي يجب أن تكون على الخط الفرعي branch line و طولها يساوي l= 1.2 sqrroot(Area) أي يتم ايجاد الطول من المساحة التي تعتمد على تحديد الخطورة و الذي يجب تحديدها من الكود حسب طبيعة الإشغال.

بخصوص شبكات المرشات اللووب Loop فيتم تحديد المساحة طبعا للخطورة و من ثم يتم تحديد أخطر مرش يجب أن يعمل ( عادة يكون أعلى مرش في الشبكة ) و يتم المفاضلة بين موقعين أو أكثر .

للمزيد حول ذلك سوف أضع في المرة القادمة رسم توضيحي لما شرحته و يمكنك مراسلتي على بريدي الألكتروني للمزيد من الاستفسار

أخوك 

المهندس تامر القباعي


----------



## قلب شجاع من الأردن (25 يوليو 2006)

الأخ العزيز Fomari

بالنسبة لسؤالك عن أنظمة الإطفاء المستخدمة في المستشفيات و غرف العمليات و العناية المركزة 

المستشفيات بشكل عام يتم توفير خراطيم مطاطية في الطوابق و محابس بسطة و مرشات مائية في حال كون المبنى مرتفع ( راجع الـ NFPA 101 بخصوص تعريف المباني المرتفعة ) و مرشات مائية في الأقبية و مرائب السيارات فيها.

بخصوص غرف العمليات و العناية المركزة لا يتم توفير أي نوع من أنظمة الإطفاء التلقائية و يكتفى بالطفايات اليدوية بغاز Co2 حيث أنها تكون مشغولة بالمرضى تحت المراقبة و / أو تحت العملية وبالتالي لا يتم توفير اي نظام إطفاء تلقائي حتى أن غرف المرضى لا يتم شمولها بالمرشات المائية و يكتفى بتوزيعها في الممرات فقط.


----------



## samiabawi (1 ديسمبر 2006)

*NFPA###----------Codes*

اليكم كتاب NFPA13 الخاص بنظام المرشات المائية . ولقد رفعته الى الاخ الذي طلبه . وانني ارفعه هتا لتعم الفائدة على الجميع نظرأ الاهمية هذا الكتاب .
الملف على الرابط التالي:
http://rapidshare.com/files/5367228/NFPA13.rar.html

وكذلك كتاب NFPA20 الخاص بمضخات الحريق .
الملف على الرابط التالي:
http://rapidshare.com/files/5369816/NFPA20.rar.html


----------



## samiabawi (1 ديسمبر 2006)

*كتاب NFPA101----------Life Safety Code*

اليكم كتاب NFPA101----------Life Safety Code على الرابط التالي :
http://rapidshare.com/files/5643507/NFPA101.rar.html


----------



## samiabawi (2 ديسمبر 2006)

الاخوة الاعزاء
يوجد في المنتدى الكودات التالية التي رفعتها وهي كما يلي:
1- NFPA13 الخاص بالمرشات على الرابط: 
http://rapidshare.com/files/5367228/NFPA13.rar.html
2- NFPA20 الخاص بالمضخات على الرابط: 
http://rapidshare.com/files/5369816/NFPA20.rar.html
3- NFPA101 الخاص بالوقاية والسلامة العامة على الرابط: 
http://rapidshare.com/files/5643507/NFPA101.rar.html


----------



## samiabawi (2 ديسمبر 2006)

الى الاخ احمد مجيد
اليك كتاب NFPA 850 الذي طلبته وهو على الرابط التالي :
http://rapidshare.com/files/5765290/NFPA850.rar.html


----------



## samiabawi (3 ديسمبر 2006)

الاخ احمد مجيد 
اليك الكتاب NFPA850 على الرابط التالي:
http://z15.zupload.com/download.php?file=getfile&filepath=34542


----------



## samiabawi (31 يناير 2007)

اليك NFPA54+NFPA58 على الرابط التالي:
http://rapidshare.com/files/14322804/NFPA54_58.rar.html


----------



## ابو البراء2007 (6 مايو 2007)

*بعون الله وفضله اتقدم الى كل من يهمه امر تصميم انظمة الحريق بمجهود قليل وهوعبارة عن برنامج صغير الحجم ولكنه يقوم بكل حسابات التصميم الخاصة بنظام رشاشات المياه التلقائية وليس ذلك فحسب بل يقوم بعمل مواصفة كاملة وتقرير عن المشروع وكافة البيانات الخاصة بالنظام وعمل المذيد الذى سوف تقومو باكتشافه عند استخدم هذا البرنامج وهو على هذا الرابط*
*http://z21.zupload.com/download.php?file=getfile&filepath=33007*
*ارجو منكم الدعاء وانا مستعد لاى دعم ومسنادة متعلقة بهذا الفرع المهم الذى احبه واعمل به*

إعادة تحميل:

الاخ العزيز احمد هذا رابط للبرنامج على موقع mihd وبحمد الله ايضا سوف تجد الكراك الخاص بالبرنامج فى المرفقات

الرابط
http://mihd.net/az28vi


----------



## ابو البراء2007 (16 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اولا اود ان اشكر كل القائمين على هذا الملتقى 
ثانيا ارجو فتح موضوع بالغ الاهمية فى الهندسة الميكانيكية وارى انه من اكثر الموضوعات المطلوبة على الساحة الان:31: كما انه من اقل الموضوعات وجودا فى الملتقى حتى اننى وجدت ان بعض الاعضاء لا يرون انه يخص الهندسة الميكانيكة اصلا وهو موضوع علوم مكافحة الحرائق والوقاية منها واقترح وارجو من الساده الاعضاء الموافقه على تخصيصه كموضوع منفرد وذلك لنفع اعضاء الملتقى وهذا اقتراح منى وارجو الدعاء بظهر الغيب 

وسوف ابدء بتقديم المواضيع تبعا وسوف ابدء من البديه الاولى لعلوم مكافحة الحريق لمن يريد ان يتابع معى سوف نتعلم معا 
اولا مفهوم الوقايه من الحريق
ثانيا مفهوم الحمايه من الحريق 
ثالثا مفهوم مكافحة الحريق وما الفرق بين الحمايه والمكافحة
رابعا انظمة الوقاية من اخطار الحريق
خامسا انظمة المكافحة والانذار ضد اخطار الحريق

الحمد لله كما ينبغى لجلال وجهه وعظيم سلطانه والصلاة والسلام على اشرف الخلق سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم واشهد ان لا اله الا الله وان محمد رسول الله ثم اما بعد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخوانى فى الله اعلم ان ما سوف اقدمه نقطه من محيط ولكن الله اسال الاستفادة منه والبركة فيه ولولا علمى بقول الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم ( بلغو عنى ......) الى اخر الحديث وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( من كتم علما .......) او كما قال صلى الله عليه وسلم لما تجرأت وتكلمت فى شىْ فما كان من خطاء فمن نفسى المقصرة ومن الشيطان وما كان من صواب فمن الله صاحب المنه ووهب الفضل


----------



## designer_eng (8 يونيو 2007)

*Fire Alarm system*

الى اخواني الاحباء 
انه لمن دواعي الفخر المساهمة في هكذا مواضيع مع هذالشباب المتفتح, وبحكم خبرتي العملية في في هذا المجال ارسل لكم هذه المخططات لاحد الابنية المزودة بهذا النظام الحديث مع صورللنظام عسى ان تغطي جانب من هذا الموضوع 
وشكراللمهندسين المبدعين


----------



## designer_eng (8 يونيو 2007)

*fire Alarm system*

اخواني المهندسين الاعزاء 
ارسل لكم هذه الصور والمخطط الخاص باحد البنايات التي تستخدم هذا النظام عسى ان تغطي احد جوانب هذا الموضوع 
وشكرا للمبدعين 

(الجزء الاول)


----------



## designer_eng (8 يونيو 2007)

*fire Alarm system*

اعزائي ارسل لكم الجزء الثاني من الملفات


----------



## النجم الساطع 2007 (8 يونيو 2007)

شكرا بارك الله وفيك 
ولكن هناك أحب اضيف شئ بسيط وهو انه يوجد نوعين من المنظومات 
اولا المنظومة التقليدية conventional
ثانيا المنظومة المعنونة adressable
الفرق ان المنظومة العادية التقليدية تقسم الي مناطق zones كل منطقة تحتوي علي عدد من من الحساسات والكواسر الزجاجية والسرينات وعند حدوث حريق مثلا او اي انذار يتم تحديد المنطقة فقط ولا يتم من خلاله تحديد الكاشف نفسه او المنطقة بعينيها التي يوجد بها الحريق 
والمنظومة المعنونة يكون لكل جاهز سواء كاشف او كاسر او سرينة لكل منهم له عنوان IP وعند حدوث اي انذار او حريق يظهر رقم الكاشف واسمه ومكان حدوثه وفي هذه الحالة نحتاج إلي برمجة نكتب فيها اسم الجهاز (الكاشف او الكاسر او السرينة ) واسم المكان الذي فيه 

ولكن من ناحية الشكل فغالبا نفس الشكل السابق


----------



## ابو البراء2007 (24 يوليو 2007)

*قبل البدء فى الحديث عن المفاهيم*

قبل البدء فى الحديث عن المفاهيم لابد وان نتعرف على هذا المخلوق البشع المسمى بالنار والذى جعله الله لنا تخويفا فى الدنيا والاخرة قال تعالى ( وما نرسل الايات الا تخويفا ) والله اقسم بها فى موضع كثيرة والله لا يقسم الا بعظيم 

1- ما هى طبيعة النار وكيف يحدث الحريق 
كل ما يتعلق بطبيعة النار الكميائية والفزيائية على هذا الربط

 اضغط هنا للتحميل


----------



## ابو البراء2007 (24 يوليو 2007)

*دنياميكية النار*

2- ما هى دنياميكية النار وكيف ينتشر اللهب
كل ما يتعلق بدنياميكية النار وكيف ينتشر الحريق 
 على هذا الرابط 

اضغط للتحميل


----------



## ابو البراء2007 (24 يوليو 2007)

*ملفات فيديو*

وهذه بعض ملفات الفيديو التى توضح كيف ينتشر الحريق فى المبانى والمفروشات وبعض الامثلة الاخرى 
 على هذا الرابط 

اضغط لتحميل الملفات


----------



## ابو البراء2007 (26 يوليو 2007)

*اولا مفهوم الوقاية من الحريق*

 ما هو المقصود بمفهموم الوقايه من الحريق
وهذا المفهوم اوالعلم يعبر عنه بمجموعة من النقاط
1- تصميم و انشاء مجموعة من تعليمات وارشادات الوقاية من الحريق وهذا التعليمات تقدم عن طريق المتخصصين فى علوم انظمة الاخلاء والهروب فى حالات الكواراث والازمات وتشمل تنظيم حركه السير اثناء عملية الاخلاء بتدريب مجموعة ممن يسمو بمراقبين الاخلاء وقبل هذا تصميم المخارج والطرق الدخلية والخارجية للطوارئ ووضع العلامات الارشادية التى توضح وتفرق بين المخارج العادية ومخارج الطوارئ وهذا وغيره والمهتمين بذلك التخصص يمكنهم الحصول على كل المعلومات المطلوبة من كود الحريق NFPA101
 وهو موجود للتحميل وهوعبارة عن ملف ورد وقد فصلته من الكود الكامل بشكل بسيط وارجو المعذرة لان الكود كبير ولا استطيع رفعه لكبر حجمه

الرابط 
اضغط هنا


----------



## ابو البراء2007 (30 يوليو 2007)

الاخ العزيز القصروى السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ثم ام بعد فلاختيار المضخات المناسبة لمد شبكة مرشات المياه التلقائية عدة خطوات
1- حساب كل من جالون لكل دقيقة Q وضغط الشبكة Pوذلك بعدة طرق سوف تجدها فى NFPA13 فصل رقم 8 وهى طرق كثيرة جدا ومعقدة لذا سوف اوفر عليك هذا الجهد بهذا الكتاب الذى يتكلم على كل حسابات المرشات وقد تم رفعه قبل ذلك بمعرفة الملتقى
فى هذا الرابط
http://mihd.net/5ih6po
واذا تعذر ذلك فتابع الخطوات الاتية
2- حساب سعة الخزان وسوف تجد كل المعلومات الخاصة بذلك فى NFPA 22 ولتسهيل هذة الخطوة سوف ارفق اكسل شيت يقوم لك بعملية تحديد السعة المطلوبه بالجالون لتغطى المساحة التى تريد إطفائها بنظام المرشات
http://mihd.net/oquv3d
3- بعد حساب سعة الخزان بالجالون يتم حساب ضغط التشغيل وسوف تجد طريقة حسابه فى الكتاب اعلاه بند رقم واحد
4 - عن طريق اى كتالوج للمضخات يحتوى على ما يسمىcharacteristic pump curve تستطيع اختيار المضخة المناسبة

ام اذا كنت تريد عمل حسابات المضخات كحساب HEAD فسوف ارفق لك عرض تقدمى يشرح الحسابات فى هذا الرابط
http://mihd.net/w1li60


----------



## ابو البراء2007 (31 يوليو 2007)

الاخ العزيز هذا رابط اخر مضمون للبرنامج
http://mihd.net/edpa1u


----------



## eidsamy (14 أغسطس 2007)

*هل تريد أن تعرف المزيد عن Fire alarm systems ؟*

:55: *أرجو أن تساعد هذه الملفات في المرفقات كل من يبحث عن معلومات عن إنذار الحريق*

*دي ملفات pdf فيها شرح كامل بالصور لكل أنظمة إنذار الحريق*
*أي خدمة*
*مستني منكم الردود الجامدة وقلولي رأيكم*​:55: :55:


----------



## ابو البراء2007 (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*اسف على التاخير ولكم ما طلبتم*

اسف على تاخيرى على احبائى وارجو منهم العفو والبرنامج موجود على هذا الرابط
*http://www.megaupload.com/?d=9V85PZ96
ولكل من يهمه امر مكافحة الحريق فلقد قمت بوضع كود الحريق NFPA اصدار 2002 كاملا على الملتقى سوف تجدونه على هذا الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=69490

*​


----------



## SUPER CRISTAL (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*الحــــرائق وكيفيــــــة مكــــــــــا فحتــــــــها*

 تبدأ الحرائق عادة على نطاق ضيق لأن معظمها ينشأ من مستصغر الشرر بسبب إهمال في إتباع طرق الوقاية من الحرائق ولكنها سرعان ما تنتشر إذا لم يبادر بإطفائها مخلفة خسائر ومخاطر فادحة في الأرواح والمتاع والأموال والمنشآت ، ونظراً لتواجد كميات كبيرة من المواد القابلة للاشتعال في كل ما يحيط بنا من أشياء وفي مختلف مواقع تواجدنا والبيئة المحيطة بنا في البيت والشارع والمدرسة ومكان العمل وفي أماكن النزهة والاستجمام وغيرها من المواقع، والتي لو توفرت لها بقية عناصر الحريق لألحقت بنا وبممتلكاتنا الخسائر الباهظة التكاليف. لذلك يجب علينا اتخاذ التدابير الوقائية من أخطار نشوب الحرائق لمنع حدوثها والقضاء على مسبباتها، وتحقيق إمكانية السيطرة عليها في حالة نشوبها وإخمادها في أسرع وقت ممكن بأقل الخسائر، ويمكن تلخيص المخاطر التي قد تنتج عن الحريق في الثلاث أنواع التالية :-

1- الخطر الشخصي : ( الخطر على الأفراد ) وهي المخاطر التي تعرض حياة الأفراد للإصابات مما يستوجب توفير تدابير للنجاة من الأخطار عند حدوث الحريق .

2- الخطر التدميري : المقصود بالخطر التدميري هو ما يحدث من دمار في المباني والمنشآت نتيجة للحريق وتختلف شدة هذا التدمير باختلاف ما يحويه المبنى نفسه من مواد قابلة للانتشار ، فالخطر الناتج في المبنى المخصص للتخزين يكون غير المنتظر في حالة المباني المستخدمة كمكاتب أو للسكن ، هذا بالإضافة إلى أن المباني المخصصة لغرض معين يختلف درجة تأثير الحريق فيها نتيجة عوامل كثيرة منها نوع المواد الموجودة بها ومدى قابليتها للاحتراق وطريقة توزيعها في داخل المبنى إلى جانب قيمتها الاقتصادية . هذا كله يعني أن كمية وطبيعة مكونات المبنى هي التي تتحكم في مدى خطورة الحريق واستمراره والأثر التدميري الذي ينتج عنه .

3- الخطر التعرضي : ( الخطر على المجاورات ) وهي المخاطر التي تهدد المواقع القريبة لمكان الحريق ولذلك يطلق عليه الخطر الخارجي ، ولا يشترط أن يكون هناك اتصال مباشر بين الحريق والمبنى المعرض للخطر . هذا وتنشأ هذه الخطورة عادة نتيجة لتعرض المواد القابلة للاحتراق التي يتكون منها أو التي يحويها المبنى لحرارة ولهب الحريق الخارجي . لذلك فعند التخطيط لإنشاء محطة للتزود بالوقود فمن المراعي عند إنشائها أن تكون في منطقة غير سكنية أو يراعى أن تكون المباني السكنية على بعد مسافة معينة حيث يفترض تعرض هذه المباني لخطر كبير في حالة ما إذا ما وقع حريق ما بهذه المحطة وهذا هو ما يطلق عليه الخطر التعرضي .
أسباب الحرائق
من أهم الأسباب التي تؤدي إلى حدوث الحرائق وخاصة في المواقع الصناعية ما يلي:-
 1- الجهل والإهمال واللامبالاة والتخريب.
 2- التخزين السيئ والخطر للمواد القابلة للاشتعال أو الانفجار. 

 3- تشبع مكان العمل بالأبخرة والغازات والأتربة القابلة للاشتعال في وجود سوء التهوية.
 4- حدوث شرر أو ارتفاع غير عادي في درجة الحرارة نتيجة الاحتكاك في الأجزاء الميكانيكية.
 5- الاعطال الكهربائية أو وجود مواد سهلة الاشتعال بالقرب من أجهزة كهربائية تستخدم لأغراض التسخين. 

 6- العبث وإشعال النار بالقرب من الأماكن الخطرة أو بحسن النية أو رمي بقايا السجائر.
 7- ترك المهملات والفضلات القابلة للاشتعال بمنطقة التصنيع والتي تشتعل ذاتياً بوجود الحرارة. 

 8- وجود النفايات السائلة والزيوت القابلة للاشتعال على أرضيات منطقة التصنيع
 عملية الاحتراق ( نظرية الاشتعال ) 







هي تلك الظاهرة الكيميائية التي تحدث نتيجة اتحاد المادة المشتعلة بأكسجين الهواء بعامل تأثير درجة حرارة معينة لكل مادة من المواد وتختلف درجـة هذه الحرارة بالنسبة لكل مادة وتسمى ( نقطة الاشتعال ) ، ويتضح من ذلك أنه لكي يحدث حريق يجب أن تتوافـر ثلاثة عناصر هيالوقود والحرارة والأكسجين وهو ما يطلق عليه مثلث الاشتعال:-


3- الأكسجين : يتوافــر الأكسجين في الهواء الجوى بنسبة (19-21%) .

ومع ذلك فقد أوضحت الدراسات الحديثة أنه يوجد أربعة عوامل متداخلة لحدوث الحريق وليست ثلاثة ، وهذه العوامل هي ( الوقود - الحرارة - الاكسجين - النفاعل المتسلسل غي المعاق ) ويمكن تمثيلها بشكل رباعي . 1- الوقود: ويوجد في صورة صلبة مثل ( الخشب.الورق.القماش....الخ )والحالة السائلة وشبه سائل ( مثل الشحوم بجميع أنواعها والزيوت.البنزين.الكحول...الخ) والحالة الغازية مثل ( غاز البوتان.الاستلين.الميثان..الخ ) 2-الحرارة : أي بلوغ درجة الحرارة إلى الدرجـة اللازمة للاشتعال ومصدرها الشرر، اللهب،الاحتكاك ، أشعة الشمس ، التفاعلات الكيميائية … الخ.​  كيفية انتقال الحرارة
الأجسام تتبادل الحرارة مع ما حولها ، أي أن درجة حرارتها في الظروف المعتادة غير ثابتة أي أن الحرارة تنتقل من الجسم الساخن إلى الجسم الذي تقل عنه في درجة الحرارة ويحدث ذلك بإحدى الوسائل التالية :-
طرق إطفاء الحرائق ( نظرية الإطفاء )
تعتمد نظرية إطفاء الحريق على الحد من تعاصـر عامل أو أكثر من العــــوامل الثلاثة السابق ذكرها المحدثة للحريق ، آي أن نظرية الإطفاء تعتمد على كسر مثلث الاشتعال بإزالة أحد أضلاعه أو كل أضلاعه و لذلك تخضع عمليات الإطفاء لثلاث وسائل هي :-
أولاً : تبريد الحريق
ويقصد به تخفيض درجة حرارة المادة المشتعلة وذلك باستخدام المياه والتي يتم قذفها على الحريق وتعتمد هذه الوسيلة أساساً على قـدرة امتصاص الماء لحرارة المادة المشتعلة فيها النار ، ويلاقى الماء عند استخدامه لأغراض التبريد نوعين من التغيرات فأنه ترتفع درجة حرارته إلى أن تصل إلى درجة غليانه وتحوله إلى بخار يعلو سطح الحريق ، ويفيد ذلك في عمليات كتم النيران بإنقاص نسبة أكسجين الهـواء . 
ثانياً : خنق الحريق
يتم خنق الحريق بتغطيته بحاجز يمنع وصول أكسجين الهواء إليه وذلك بالوسائل التالية :-
- غلق منافذ وفتحات التهوية بمكان الحريق للتقليل من نسبة الأكسجين في الهواء إلي النسبة التي لا تسمح باستمرار الاشتعال .
- تغطية المادة المشتعلة بالرغاوى الكيماوية .
- إحلال الأكسجين ببخار الماء أو ثاني أكسيد الكربون أو المساحيق الكيماوية الجافة أو أبخرة الهالوجينات .
- يمكن إطفاء الحريق بفصل اللهب عن المادة المشتعلة فيها النيران وذلك عن طريق نسف مكان الحريق باستخدام مواد ناسفة كالديناميت ، وهذه الطريقة المتبعة عادة لإطفاء حرائق آبار البترول .
ثالثاً : تجويع الحريق 
يتم تجويع الحريق بالحد من كمية المواد القابلة للاشتعال بالوسائل التالية :-
- نقل البضائع والمواد المتوفرة بمكان الحريق بعيداً عن تأثير الحرارة واللهب مثل سحب السوائل القابلة للاشتعال من الصهاريج الموجود بها الحريق ، أو نقل البضائع من داخل المخـازن المعرضة لخطر وحرارة الحريق ، أو أزاله النباتات والأشجار بالأراضي الزراعية لوقف سريان وانتشار الحريق .
- إزاحة وإزالة المواد المشتعلة فيها النيران بعيداً عن المجاورات القابلة للاشتعال لخطر الحرارة واللهب كسحب بالات الأقطان المشتعلة فيها الحريق من داخل مكان التخزين إلى مكان آخر لا يعرض المجاورات للأخطار .
- غلق محابس الغازات القابلة للاشتعال .
- تقسيم المواد المحترقة إلى أجزاء صغيرة لتصبح مجموعة حرائق صغيرة يمكن السيطرة عليها مثل الطرق على الأخشاب المشتعلة لتفتيتها إلى أجزاء صغيرة أو مزج جزئيات الماء بسطح السوائل القابلة للالتهاب . 1- الملامسة ـ التوصيل : انتقال الحرارة بالتوصيل يتم بالملامسة المباشرة أو من خلال موصل مثلما يحدث في حالة ملامس اليد لوعاء ساخن اذ تنتقل الحرارة من الوعاء إلي اليد خلال الموصل وتختلف المعادن في درجة قابليتها للتوصيل فبعضها موصل جيد للحرارة والبعض الأخر غير موصل للحرارة كما أن الحرارة تنتقل في السوائل والغازات لتغير الكثافة وتبعاً لتغير درجة الحرارة . 2- تيارات الحمل : تنتقل الحرارة في السوائل والغازات نظراً لتغير الكثافة تبعاً لتغير درجة الحرارة وهي تنتقل بواسطة تيارات الحمل ويتم الانتقال من أسفل إلى أعلى ويمكن ملاحظة انتقال الحرارة بالحمل كما في شبكة أنابيب المياه الساخنة بالمباني ومداخن الأفران والدفايات وانتشار النار في حرائق المباني من الطوابق السفلية إلى العلوية . 3- الإشعاع : الأشعة الحرارية تمتصها بعض الأجسام ويعكسها البعض الآخر فالأجسام السوداء أو المعتمة تمتص حرارة اكبر من الأجسام اللامعة أو ذات السطح المصقول البراق ويكون انتقال الحرارة في الهواء علي شكل موجات بالإشعاع الحراري كالأشعة الضوئية والهواء لا يمتص الحرارة بل ينقلها من مصدرها إلى أن تصطدم بجسم ما فإذا كان معتماً يمتصها فترتفع درجة الحرارة أما اذا كان لامعاً أو سطح مصقول فأنه يعكس الحرارة إلى الهواء . 
 تصنيف الحــرائق CLASSIFICATION OF FIRE
التصنيف الحديث الذي اتفقت عليه الدول الأوربية هو تقسيم الحرائق إلى أربع أنواع هي :- 
1- حرائق النوع الأول CLASS (A) FIRES 
وهى التي تنشأ في المواد الصلبة التي تكون غالباً ذات طبيعة عضوية ( مركبات الكربون ) كالورق والخشب والأقمشة وغيرها من الألياف النباتية وهى عادة تحترق على هيئة جمرات متوهجة ، وتتميز بأن هذه غالبية هذه المواد مسامية ويسهل عليها أن تتشرب الماء بما يؤثر على تبريدها من الداخل لذلك يعتبر الماء أكثر الوسائل ملائمة لإطفاء هذا النوع من الحرائق .

2- حرائق النوع الثاني CLASS (B) FIRES 
وهى الحرائق التي تحدث بالسوائل أو المواد المنصهرة القابلة للاشتعال ولأجل تحديد أنسب مواد لإطفاء هذه الحرائق يمكن تقسيم السوائل القابلة للالتهاب أي نوعين :-
- سوائل قابلة للذوبان أو الامتزاج في الماء .
- سوائل غير قابلة للذوبان مع الماء .
وعلى ضوء ذلك يمكن تحديد نوعية الوسيط الإطفائي المناسب ويتضمن ذلك رشاشات المياه أو الرغاوى أو أبخرة الهالوجينات أو ثاني أكسيد الكربون أو المساحيق الكيماوية الجافة .

3- حرائق النوع الثالث CLASS (C)FIRES 
وهى حرائق الغازات القابلة للاشتعال وتشمل الغازات البترولية المسالة كالبر وبان والبيوتات وتستخدم الرغاوى والمساحيق الكيماوية الجافة لمواجهة حرائق الغازات في حالة السيولة عند تسربها على الأرض وتستخدم أيضا رشاشات المياه لأغراض تبريد عبوات الغاز .

4- حرائق النوع الرابع CLASS (D) FIRES 
وهى الحرائق التي تحدث بالمعادن ، ولا تستخـدم المياه لعدم فاعليتها كما وأن استخدامها له مخاطرة ، كذلك الحال عند استخدام غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون أو المساحيق الكيماوية الجافة على البيكربونات ويستخدم عادة مسحوق الجرافيت أو بودرة التلك أو الرمل الجاف أو أنواع أخرى من المساحيق الكيماوية الجافة لإطفاء هذا النوع من الحرائق .

* حرائق التجهيزات الكهربائية
طبقاً للتصنيف الحديث لأنواع الحرائق لم يخصص نوع مستقل لحرائق الكهرباء ويعزى ذلك إلى أن الحرائق التي تبدأ بسبب التجهيزات الكهربائية فأنها في الواقع تنشأ بمواد تعتبر حرائقها من النوع الأول أو الثاني . ويجب لمواجهة حرائق التجهيزات الكهربائية أتباع ما يلي :
- فصل التيار الكهربائي قبل إجراء عملية الإطفاء .
- استخدام وسائل الإطفاء التي تتناسب مع نوعية المواد المشتعلة فيها النار .
- في حالة تعذر فصــل التيار الكهربائي أو عــدم التيقن من ذلك فتستخدم مواد الإطفـاء التي ليست لها خاصية التوصيل الكهربائي وأيضاً عـدم التأثير الضـار على التجهيزات وهذه لمواد تتضمن أبخرة الهالوجينات والمساحيق الكيماوية الجافة وثاني أكسيد الكربون .


يتبــــــــــــــــــــع


 ​


----------



## SUPER CRISTAL (25 أكتوبر 2007)

معدات إطفاء الحريق اليدوية المتنقلة
هي المعدات اليدوية المتنقلة " المكافحة الأولية " والتي تسـتعمل لمكافحة الحريق في أول مراحله من قبل الأشـخاص العاديين المتواجدين في المبنى ، ويجب أن تكون المطفأة اليدوية مطابقة للمواصفات القياسية والمعتمدة من الجهات المختصة ، وتعد مطفأة البودرة الجافة أفضل المطفآت المستخدمة لإطفاء حرائق المركبات على الإطلاق لكونها لا تسبب أضرارا مادية ومعنوية من جراء استخدامها ، وتنقسم أنواع المطفأت اليدوية إلى :-

1- مطفأة الماء المضغوط ( A )
عبارة عن أسطوانة معباة بالماء تحت ضغط غاز خامل ، وتستخدم لإطفاء حرائق الأخشاب والأوراق والنسيج والبلاستيك .. انتبه .. لا يمكن استخدام هذا النوع لإطفاء حرائق الأجهزة والمعدات الكهربائية المتصلة بالتيار الكهربائي الحي أو حرائق الزيوت والشحوم أو المعادن. ومطفأة الماء تعمل على تخفيض درجة حرارة المواد المشتعلة.

2- مطفأة ثاني أكسيد الكربون ( BC )
أسطوانة من الصلب تحتوي على غاز ثاني اكسيد الكربون الذي تم ضغطه لدرجة الإسالة ويستخدم لإطفاء حرائق الزيوت والشحوم والأصباغ وحرائق الكهرباء والسوائل سريعة الاشتعال . يعمل غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون على خنق اللهب وتبريد درجة الحرارة ، ينطلق بدرجة حرارة (76 تحت الصفر) ، المطفأة ضعيفة التأثير في الهواء الطلق، تتبدد بفعل الريح ،تصدر صوتاً قوياً عند الاستخدام. 

3- مطفأة الرغوة ( B &nbsp
اسطوانة معبأة بالماء ومواد عضوية تنتج الرغوة ( الفوم ) وتستخدم المطفأة لإطفاء حرائق الزيوت والبترول والشحم والأصباغ .. أنتبه .. لا يمكن استخدام المطفأة مع حرائق التجهيزات الكهربائية المتصلة بالتيار الكهربائي الحي .تعمل على عزل سطح المادة عن الأكسجين والتبريد لاحتوائه الماء.  4- مطفأة البودرة الكيماوية الجافة ( D )
أسطوانة معبأة بالبودرة الكيماوية الجافة وتستخدم لإطفاء حرائق الكحول والبترول والأصباغ والمواد سريعة الاشتعال والمعادن ( ماغنسيوم - صوديوم - بوتاسيوم ) ، تعمل على عزل سطح المادة المشتعلة. 

5- مطفأة الهالون ( أبخرة السوائل المخمدة )
لا يفضل استخدام هذا النوع لأن الأبخرة الناتجة عنه سامة وتؤثر على مستخدميها وخاصة في الأماكن المغلقة .لأنه على قاعدة من الكلور والفلور والبروم وكلها غازات سامة وتؤثر على طبقة الأوزون . وهو مطفأ جيد لجميع أنواع الحرائق . 
6- بطانية الحريق
يستخدم غطاء الحريق ( بطانية الحريق ) في المطابخ يتم سحب البطانية من داخل العلبة وفتحها بالكامل وتغطية الحريق بها لمنع الأكسجين .




معدات إطفاء الحريق الثابتة ( التلقائية )
هي أنظمة الإطفـاء المنتجة للماء أو لوسائط الإطفاء الأخــرى التي تتناسب مع نوع المـواد المعرّضة للاحتراق ( ثاني أكسيد  الكربون CO2 على سبيل المثال)، تعمل آلياً على إطفاء الحرائق فور اندلاعها ولها التأثير الفاعل في حماية الموقع من تفاعل الحرائق وتطورها وانتشارها . وتعمل أنظمة الإطفاء المنتجة للماء على إطلاق كميات من رذاذ الماء لتنتشر على المادة المشتعلة فتعمل على تخفيض درجة حرارتها إلى ما دون درجة الاشتعال ، وتعمل أنظمة الإطفاء الأخرى على قواعد الخنق والتبريد وإفساد جو الاشتعال. بالإمكان تركيب أنظمة الإطفاء المنتجة للماء في كافة المواقع التي لا تتأثر بالماء ، فهي تتحكم بالحرائق بسرعة وفاعلية، ولها تأثيرها الفاعل في تخفيف درجةتركيز دخان الحريق والغازات السامة المنبعثة منه بتأثير من بخر الماء المنبعث ، ورذاذ مياه الإطفاء. 
بكرات الإطفاء: 
هي وسائل إطفاء تستخدم لمكافحة حرائق النوع الأول وتعمل على قاعدة تخفيض درجة حرارة المادة المشتعلة. مواد الإطفاء المستخدمة فيها هي الماء ويمنع استخدامها لمكافحة حرائق الأجهزة الكهربائية.توجد في معظم الأبنية والمنشآت ، وهي أحد تجهيزات الوقاية الرئيسية والهامة في المواقع المختلفة.




استخدام أجهزة الإطفاء اليدوية
يعتبر أهم من توفير أجهزة الإطفاء في مواقـع العمل هو عملية تدريب الأشخاص كيفية قيامهم باستعمالها وعلى كيفية التشغيل والاستخدام أمراً ضرورياً ونوجز فيما يلي بعض المعلومات المتعلقة بعملية تشغيل المطفأت : -
- عند استخدام أجهزة الإطفاء يجب اختيار الموقع القريب من الحريق بحيث يكون هذا الموقع مأموناً بحيث يسهل منه التراجع عند اللزوم دون عناء أو مشقة، ويفضـل أن يكون قريباً ما أمكن من الأبواب أو المخارج الاخرى0 وإذا كان الحريق خارج المبنى فيجب أن يكون موقع أجهزة الإطفاء أعلى مستوى الريح 0

كيفية استخدام مطفأت الماء
يصوب الماء المندفع من المطفأة أسفل مواقع اللهب ويجرى تغيير الاتجاه في جميـع المساحة المشتعل فيها النار ، ويراعى غمر الأجزاء الساخنة بالماء بعد القيام بإطفاء لهب الحريق وفى حالة الحرائق التي تنتشر فى اتجاه عمودي فيجب مكافحة الأجزاء السفلي ثم الاتجاه إلى أعلى 0

كيفية استخدام المطفأت الرغوية
في حالة وجود سائل مشتعل داخل إناء يراعى توجيه الرغاوى إلى الجدار الداخلي للوعاء فوق مستوى السائل حتى يمكن للرغاوى أن تتكون وتنتشر فـوق سطح السائل وعندما يكون ذلك متعذراً فانه في الإمكان أن تلقى الرغاوى أعلى موقع النيران بحيث يمكنها السقوط فوق سطح السائل حيث تستقر وتكون طبقة متماسكة ، ويراعى عدم توجيه الرغاوى مباشرة على سطح السائل لان ذلك يجعل الرغاوى تندفع اسفل سطح السائل المشتعل حيث تفقد الكثير من خواصها المؤثرة هذا بالإضافة إلى احتمال تناثر السائل المشتعل خارج الإناء .

كيفية استخدام مطفأت المسحوق الجاف وثاني أكسيد الكربون وأبخرة السوائل المخمدة
في حالة حدوث حرائق بعبوات تحوى سوائل قابلة للالتهاب أو عندما تنسكب هذه السوائل فوق الأرضيات يراعى توجيه المطفأة ( المسحوق الجاف- ثاني أكسيد الكربون- أبخرة السوائل المخمدة ) تجاه اقرب طرف للنيران ثم تجرى عملية كسح سريعة في اتجاه أبعد طرف وتعاد هذه الحركة حتى يتم إطفاء الحـريق ، أما إذا كان الحريق فى سائل يتساقط من مستوى مرتفع فيجب توجيه المطفأة إلى اسفل نقطة ثم تحريكها بسرعة إلى أعلى 0 وعند حدوث حريق بأجهزة وتركيبات كهربائية توجه المطفأة في اتجاه مستقيم ناحية الحريق ، وعندما تكون التجهيزات الكهربائية مغلقة داخل جهاز فتصوب المطفأة في اتجاه الفتحات الموجودة بجسم الغلاف حتى يمكن نفاذها إلى الداخل 0 

كيفية استخدام بطانية الحريق 
إمساك بطانية الحريق يكون من الطرف الأعلى بالقرب من سطح المادة المشتعلة ويتم تحريك البطانية من الجهة العليا وبحذر لتغطية الجسم المشتعل أو الوعاء .

دليل الوقاية من الحريق
وأسلوب التصرف في حالة حدوث حريق
يجب أن يلم العاملين بالتصرفات الواجب اتخاذها للوقاية من حدوث حريق وكذلك كيفية التصرف عند حدوث حريق ويتضمن ذلك إجراءات الإعلان  والأخطار عن حدوث الحريق وقواعد الإخلاء وتدابير المكافحة الأولية للحريق لحين وصول رجال الإطفاء المختصين وتدريب جميع العاملين على هذه التصرفات أمر واجب للتأكد من قيامهم بواجباتهم عند حدوث حريق 0

(1) التفتيش والفحص الدوري على أماكن العمل
يعتبر التفتيش الدوري على كافة مواقع العمل حتى لو كانت جميع المباني مصممة تصميماً صحيحاً ومزودة بمستلزمات الوقاية من الحريق من أهم أعمال لجنة السلامة والصحة المهنية ويجب ان يشمل التفتيش الحالات الآتية :- 
- عمليات التخزين وخاصة المواد سريعة الاشتعال أو المواد التي تساعد على الاشتعال أو المواد التي تشتعل ذاتياً 0
- مصادر الشرر وغيرها من المصادر الحرارية .
- التأكد من توافر وسلامة أجهزة أطفاء الحريق وصلاحيتها للتشغيل 0
- التأكد من تنفيذ تعليمات النظافة العامة وتجميع وتصريف العوادم وغيرها 0 

(2) النظافة ومنع التدخين وحمل أعواد الثقاب والولاعات والتخزين السليم 
- يجب منع التدخين نهائياً في أماكن العمل التي تتوافر بها مواد قابلة للاشتعال.
- وضع لافتات ( ممنوع التدخيـــن ) في المناطق المحظور فيها التدخين وتنفيذ هذه التعليمات بدقة من المشرفين والزوار والعاملين 0
- يحظر حمل الكبريت والولاعات في الأماكن المحظور فيها التدخين 0
- لا تخزن المواد القابلة للاشتعال في أوعية مكشوفة أو زجاجية ( جفف ما ينسكب من هذه المواد بسرعة ولا تخزنها بجوار مصادر الحرارة كالمواقد والمدافئ ).
- حافظ دائماً على ضرورة عدم وجود أي أوراق أو مخلفات فـوق الأسطح أو في الحدائق أو حول المباني لسهولة استعمالها بآي شرارة تلمسها .
- تأكد من إطفاء أعواد الثقاب أو بقايا السجاير قبل إلقائها في الأوعية المخصصة لذلك .
- يجب أن تحرق الفضـلات في محارق خاصة ولا يتم ذلك في الهـواء الطلق وخاصـة في الأيام العاصفة أو على بعـد يقل عن 50 قدماً من المباني . 




العناية بمطفأة الحريق 
يجب أن نتعرف على مكونات مطفأة الحريق وهي :-

(قد لا يوجد). 
ة الضغط الخطأ على ذراع التشغيل. 
. 

( يلاحظ وجود مؤشر الضغط في جميع المطفآت القياسية عدا مطفأة ثاني أكسيد الكربون التي تختبر صلاحيتها عن طريق الوزن أو الصيانة ).
انتبه .. 
1- يجب التأكد من صلاحية مطفأة الحريق لأنها هي الرفيق الوفي لحمايتك من الحريق لحظة حدوثه .
2- راقب المؤشر الموجود بالمطفأة – وكذلك وزن المطفأة ثاني أكسيد الكربون .
3- راقب تاريخ الصيانة المدون على المطفأة .
4- اتصل بالشركة المتخصصة كل 6 شهور لإجراء الصيانة الوقائية للمطفأة .
5- أتصل بالشركة المتخصصة فوراً لإعادة تعبئة مطفأة الحريق عن استخدامها وإفراغ عبوتها .
6- حدد موقع أجهزة الإطفاء الموجودة لديك وضع نظام ترقيم لها.




يجب على أي شخص يكتشف حريقاً أن يفعل ما يأتي :-
1- أن يكسر زجاج إنذار الحريق لتشغيله . 
2- أن يتصل فوراً برقم هاتف الطوارئ لاستدعاء فرق الإطفاء. 
3- أن يكافح الحريق إذا أمكن باستخدام أقرب مطفأة مناسبة لنوع الحريق كما يأتي :-
- إمساك المطفأة جيداً بواسطة مقبض الحمل. 
- اسحب مسمار الأمـــان بالمطفـأة . 
- وجه فوهة المطفأة إلى قاعدة اللهب. 
- اضغط على المقبض لتشغيل المطفـأة. 
- تحريك مواد الإطفاء على قاعدة النار يميناً ويساراً 

5- عند استخدام مطفأة الحريق اليدوية في الهواء الطلق يراعى الوقوف مع اتجاه الريح على مسافة مترين إلى ثلاثة أمتار من النار . و 2- يعتبر خفض قامة الشخص عند قيامه بمكافحة الحريق من الوسائل المفيدة لتفادى خطر دخان وحرارة الحريق كما تيسر له الاقتراب من موقع الحريق 0 3- يجب التأكد تماماً من إخماد الحريق قبل مغادرة الموقع بحيث لا يتوقع عودة اشتعاله مرة أخرى 0 خرطوم في المطفآت ذات الأحجام الصغيرة o مقبض الحمل : هو الجزء المعدني الثابت الذي يستخدم لحمل المطفأة o ذراع التشغيل : هو الجزء المعدني المتحرك الذي يعلو مقبض الحمل، وهو أداة تشغيل المطفأة وإطلاق مواد لإطفاء.
1 o جسم المطفأة: هو الجسم المعدني الذي يحتوي مواد الإطفاء. o الخرطوم : هو الجزء الذي تمر عبره مواد الإطفاء من جسم المطفأة إلى فوهة القذف. o مسمار الأمان : هو الحلقة المعدنية الخاصة بتثبيت ذراع التشغيل، والمخصصة لمنع انطلاق مواد الإطفاء نتيج o مؤشر الضغط : هو الجزء الذي يظهر صلاحية المطفأة 4-أن يتأكد أن المكان الذي يقف فيه لا يشكل خطورة عليه وأنه باستطاعته الهروب إذا انتشر الحريق . 




كيف تتصرف إذا شب الحريق؟
لا تحاول إطفاء الحريق إلا إذا كان صغيراً وكنت واثقاً أنك قادر على إخماده .
2- إذا كان الحريق كبير . غادر غرفتك وأغلق الباب خلفك وشغل جهاز الإنذار .
3- في حالة وجود دخان كثيف يكون التدحرج على الأرض أفضل وسيلة لوجود الهواء النقي .
4- تحسس الباب والمقبض بظاهر يدك فإذا لم يكن ساخناً افتح بحذر وأخرج .
5- إذا وجدت الباب ساخناً عند ملامسته فلا تفتحه .
6- انزع الستائر وافتح الغرفة لتهويتها وطرد الدخان .

اشتراطات السلامة الواجب توافرها عند إعداد مشروع الوقاية من الحريق 
بالمنشآت الصناعية والتجارية والإدارية والمدارس والمنازل

عند البدء في التفكير في إنشاء أى مبنى يجب الوضع في الاعتبار في المقام الاول قواعد السلامة بهذا المبنى الامر الذي يتطلب دراسة جيدة لطبيعة المبنى والتعرف على مدى تعرضه لخطر الحريق ، وذلك يستوجب دراسة النشاط المزاول بداخله ومراحله وخواص المواد المستخدمة من حيث خطورتها ومدى قابليتها للاحتراق وأيضاً عدد العاملين بالمكان ا, قاطنى المبنى وأماكن تواجدهم ومدى تعرضهم للخطر عند حدوث حريق . وعلى ضوء هذه الدراسة يتم أقرار التوصيات الواجب تنفيذها للوقاية من مخاطر الحريق متبعاً الاسس التالية :-

 أولاً التوصيات المتعلقة بعناصر تكوين المبنى

- تركيب أبواب مقاومة للنيران .
- استبدال أبواب ليست مقاومة للنيران بأخرى مقاومة للنيران
- غلق الابواب تلقائياً عند حدوث حريق .
- تركيب زجاج مقاوم للنيران بالشابيك أو ستائر معدنية في بعض الحالات .

ثانياً التوصيات المتعلقة بمسالك الهروب :
تعتبر مسالك الهروب من الموضوعات الحيوية لاتصالها بسلامة وأمن الارواح داخل المباني ، لذالك ينبغى اعطائها العناية الكافية ويلزم تحديد عدد العاملين في كل جزء من اجزاء المبنى وعل ضوء ذلك تقرر مسالك النجاة التى تتناسب مع الخطورة بحيث يضمن خروج العاملين عند حدوث حريق الى مكان يجدوا فيه الامن والسلامة وتتضمن التوصيات التالية :-
التوصيات المتعلقة بالاضاءة والتجهيزات الكهربائية
 1- 1- تدرس ا لعناصر التي يتكون منها المبنى ومدى مقاومتها للنيران لكى تتناسب مع النشاط المزاول . 1-أن تفتح الابواب للخارج وتكون سهلة الفتح ولا يسمح بتثبيتها بحيث يتعذر فتحا وقد يشترط أن تترك الابواب مفتوحة طوال فترة العمل اذا استدعى الامر ذلك ( اذا كان النشاط المزاول شديد الخطورة ) 6- السلالم ومدى كفايتها وما يتطلب بها من توصيات . 1- تقرر حالة التركيبات والتجهيزات الكهربائية ومدى مطابقتها للاصول الفنية . 2- تحدد الفتحات الموجودة بالحزائط والاسقف والارضيات والتي يسهل نفاذ لهب وحرارة الحريق من خلالها ثم تقرر التوصيات اللازمة لمنع انتشار الحريق بالمكان ويتضمن ذلك ما يلي :- 3-جعل الاسقف أو الارضيات من مواد مقاومة للنيران . 4-الاحتياطات اللازمة لمنع انتشار الحريق بالمناور ومواقع السلالم والمصاعد ( تبطين الحوائط بعناصر غير قابلة للاشتعال وتركيب أبواب مقاومة للحريق ) 5- مواد الانشاء الخاصة بأماكن التخزين أو استخدام السوائل البترولية أو المواد والسوائل الخطرة القابلة للالتهاب ( مواقع تخزين هذه المواد – المواد التي تصنع منها العبوات – إقامة مباني التخزين من مواد مقاومة للنيران – وسائل التهوية داخل المخزن ) . 6- تقسيم الحيز الكبير بإقامة فواصل للاقلال من حجمه حتى لا ينتشر الحريق . 2-ملائمة العتبات والردهات الموصلة للسلالم أو الابواب . 3-إزالة العوائق التى تعترض المخارج . 4-توضيح مواقع المخارج المستعملة كمسالك هروب مع توضيح طريق فتح الابواب . 5-تركيب فواصل وأبواب مانعة للدخان بالطرق الموصلة لمسالك الهروب ( من مواد مقاومة للنيران لمدة نصف ساعة على الاقل وتظل مغلقة بصفة دائمة وتعمل على سد الفتحات باحكام ـ تركيب زجاج مقاوم للنيران للابواب أو الفتحات ) . 2- تعطى أهمية للتوصيلات المؤقتة الاضطرارية . 3- تفحص لوحات المصهرات لتقدير مدى مطابقتها للاصول الفنية . 4- التوصية بتجهيز المبنى بالتركيبات الكهربائية المأمونة المانعة من حدوث اشعاعات حرارية من المصابيح أو صدور مؤثرات حرارية اخرى بالاماكن التى تحوى ابخرة أو غازات أو أتربة قابلة للاشتعال أو الانفجار . 5- التوصية بتوفير الاضاءة الاحتياطية ان لزم الامر ذلك خاصة بمواقع مسالك الهروب . 6- الاضاءة بواسطة البطاريات المتنقلة ( اليدوية ) 7- توفر وسيلة سهلة لقطع التيار الكهربائي لامكان استخدامها بسهولة عند اللزوم . 8- التأكد من القيام بأعمال الصيانة الدورية للتركيبات والتجهيزات الكهربائية بصفة منتظمة . 9- التوصية بإضاءة اللوحات التوضيحية لمسالك الهروب .
 
يتبــــــــــــــــع​


----------



## SUPER CRISTAL (25 أكتوبر 2007)

إنقاذ الأرواح هو الاعتبار الأول عند وقوع الحريق داخل المباني ، ولذا يتطلب الأمر إعلام وإنذار الأشخاص الموجودين داخل المبنى بمجرد وقوع الحريق حتى يستطيعون مغادرته قبل أن تمتد النيران وتنتشر ويتعذر عليهم الهروب، وذلك يتعين وجود وسيلة إعلان وإخطار عن الحريق داخل المباني تكفل إنذار الموجودين بوقوع الحريق ، والمهمة الأساسية لأى نظام إنذار هو تسجيل واكتشاف الحريق وتحويل ذلك إلى إشارة كهربائية تشغل جهاز الإنذار، فعند حدوث الحريق يقوم جهاز الإنذار بإرسال نبضات عبر التوجيهات الكهربائية إلى لوحة المراقبة حيث تعمل على الفور على تشغيل إشارة ضوئية وصوتية، وتدل الإشارة الضوئية على موقع صدور الإنذار في حين تدل الإشارة الصوتية لإنذار الشخص المسئول عن لوحة المراقبة الرئيسية بوجود الحريق. ويجب أن يتم تجهيز المبانـي والمنشـآت بأنظمة الإنـذار بغرض حماية المباني وشاغليها من أخطار الحريق ، وذلك بتوفير إنذار مبكر حتى يمكن إخلاء المبنى ، ومكافحة الحريق بصورة أولية من قبل الأفراد المدربيـن أو بواسطة المعدات التلقائية ، ثم استدعاء فرق الدفاع المدني للمكافحة الفعلية والإنقاذ إذا لزم الأمر . 

وتقسم أنظمة ومعدات إنذار الحريق إلى الأنواع الرئيسية التالية :
أولاً :أنظمة الإنذار من الحريق اليدوية.
ثانياً :أنظمة الإنذار من الحريق التلقائية .

أولاً : نظام الإنذار اليدوي
عمل هذا النظام يرتكز بشكل أساسي بقيام الشخص بالضغط على زر الإنذار، وغالباً يتم توزيع الضواغط الزجاجية في كافة مكونات المبنى ويتم تشغيل جهاز الإنذار بكسر الغطاء الزجاجي ويتم إرسال الإشارة إلى لوحة التحكم. وينبغي أن يتم تغذية تركيبات أجهزة الإنذار بتيار كهربائي ثانوي خلاف التيار الكهربائي الرئيسي حتى يتمكن استعمال هذه الأجهزة في حالة انقطاع التيار الأصلي .
ويجب أن تكون اللوحة التوضيحية أو الخريطة الموضح عليها مواقع أجهزة الإنذار الموزعة داخل المبنى موجودة بجوار المدخل الرئيسي حتى يسهل تحديد مكان الحريق ويستحسن وجود لوحة أخرى بحجرة الهاتف الرئيسية أو غرفة الأمن والحراسة . ومن الأجهزة اليدوية الأخرى للإنذار ( أجهزة الإنذار الهاتفية - مكبرات الصوت - الإشارات الضوئية ).

ثانياً : نظام الإنذار الاتوماتيكي ( التلقائي )
تستخدم أنظمة الإنذار الاتوماتيكية في الأماكن والقاعات التي تتزايد احتمالات حدوث الحرائق بها وما قد تنجم عنه من خسائر كبيرة في فترة زمنية قصيرة ، وتعمل هذه الأنظمة بالتأثر بظواهر الحريق فمنها ما يتأثر باللهب أو الحرارة . وتتميز أجهزة الإنذار الاتوماتيكية عن الأجهزة اليدوية بكونها لا تعتمد على الإنسان في تشغيلها وكذلك اختصار الفترة الزمنية الواقعة بين لحظة وقوع الحريق ولحظة اكتشافه، مما يفسح المجال أمام سرعة التدخل وفعالية عمليات المكافحة والسيطرة على الحريق وبالتالي تقليل حجم الخسائر الناجمة عنه. والأجزاء التي يتكون منها نظام الإنذار التلقائي هي:

1- رؤس مكشفة حساسة Detectors وهي على نوعين
- رؤس حساسة تتأثر بارتفاع درجة الحرارة Heat Detectors ، ويجب أن تكون حساسة بالدرجة التي تستجيب وتتأثر بسرعة بارتفاع درجة الحرارة ، ولكن يجب إلا تكون شديدة الحساسية بحيث تتأثر بمجرد التغير الطبيعي في درجة حرارة الطقس الذي يتغير بتغير الفصول والتي تؤدي إلى إنذارات كاذبة ، كما يجب عند تركيب أجهزة الإنذار مراعاة طبيعة المكان ، فقد يحدث ارتفاع غير عادي في درجة الحرارة نتيجة وجود مصادر للتدفئة أو استعمال الحرارة في أغراض التصنيع أو لأن المكان معرض بطبيعته لحرارة الشمس .
- الرؤس المكشفة للدخان Smoke Detectors وهي نوعان، الأول منها يتأثر عند تصاعد الدخان أو الأبخرة أو الغازات الناتجة من الحريق ومروها بداخل غرفة تأين، والنوع الثاني يتأثر بمجرد اعتراض الدخان أو الأبخرة أو الغازات الناتجة من الحريق لأشعة مسلطة من خلية كهربائية.
وتعتبر مكشفات الدخان أكثر حساسية من المكشفات الحرارية، إلا أن هناك بعض الاعتبارات في اختيار الأنسب من أجهزة الإنذار التلقائية ، فقد لا يتناسب في بعض الأماكن تركيب مكشفات دخان ويفضل عليها المكشفات الحرارية أو العكس . 

2- لوحة توضيحية Visual Indicating Panels
عادة يتم تركيبها في مكان مناسب توافق عليه سلطة الاطفاء المختصة ، وكل رأس مكشفة حرارية أو للدخان لها دائرة مستقلة متصلة بمبين خاص على جزء من اللوحة، بحيث يسهل الاستدلال على مكان الحريق. وهذه اللوحة مزودة بوسيلة لتجربة التوصيلات الخاصة بالنظام للتأكد من سلامتها وصلاحيتها، وبعض هذه اللوحات مزودة بوسيلة لتوضيح الانذار الكاذب الناتج عن خلل بتوصيلات النظام.

3- وسيلة مسموعة للإنذار Audible Warning Devices
وهذه الوسائل تعطى أصواتاً مسموعة يمكن تمييزها مثل الجرس والصفارة والبوق والسرينة، ويجب أن يكون صوت الإنذار واضحاً ومسموعاً داخل المبنى أو في الجزء المعين من المبنى المطلوب إطلاق صوت الإنذار به طبقاً لمقتضيات الحال، فقد يتطلب الأمر أن يكون الإنذار شاملاً داخل أنحاء المبنى . وقد يكون الإنذار المسموع الشامل غير مناسب في بعض الأماكن التي لها صفة خاصة مثل المستشفيات والمحلات التجارية الكبرى حيث يؤدي إطلاق الإنذار بداخلها إلى وقوع فزع بين الأشخاص المترددين بالمكان، ولذا يتطلب الأمر في مثل هذه الأماكن أن يكون صوت الإنذار مسموعاً فقط في غرفة المراقبة أو الحراسة ليسمعه المشرفون والمختصين فقط ، وتركب في مثل هذه الأحوال وسائل إنذار ضوئية تعطى إشارات معينة حتى يعلم جميع المشتغلين بالمكان بوقوع الحريق ليقوم كل منهم باتخاذ الإجراءات المعلومة له والخاصة بأعمال المكافحة أو إخلاء المبنى بطريقة منظمة.

4- وسيلة لاستدعاء رجال الإطفاء المختصين
لا يؤدي نظام الإنذار التلقائي الغرض المخصص من أجله إلا إذا تم إخطار رجال الإطفاء بالسرعة المطلوبة حتى يمكنهم مكافحة الحريق ومحاصرته، ويتم ذلك بتركيب خط مباشر بين اللوحة التوضيحية وغرفة المراقبة بإدارة الدفاع المدني والحريق حيث يتم الإخطار تلقائياً بمجرد اشتغال نظام الإنذار .

5- الأسلاك والتوصيلات الأخرى الخاصة بالنظام 
ينبغي أن تكون جميع الأسلاك الخاصة بتركيبات نظام الإنذار مطابقة للمواصفات ومعتمدة من الجهة الفنية الرسمية ، كما أنه من الضروري أن يعتمد تشغيل نظام الإنذار عن موردين كهر بائيين أحدهما التيار الرئيسي الخاص بالمبنى والأخر ثانوي ( بطاريات ) يستعمل في حالة انقطاع التيار الرئيسي وذلك لضمان قيام نظام الإنذار بوظيفته في كافة الظروف. False Alarams 
اختبار وصيانة نظام الإنذار
* يجب التأكد بصفة مستمرة من سلامة وصلاحية نظام الإنذار وكفاية الموارد الكهربائية المغذية له ، وذلك بتجربة النظام في مواعيد منتظمة مع إعلام جميع الأشخاص الموجودين داخل المبنى بمواعيد هذه التجارب على أن تعود الأجهزة إلى حالتها بعد التجارب.
* فحص جميع التركيبات الخاصة بالنظام بمعرفة الفنيين المتخصصين في هذه الأعمال ، ويجب اختبار صلاحية البطاريات الخاصة بتغذية نظام الإنذار بالتيار الثانوي وقت انقطاع التيار الأصلي ويجرى الفحص في فترات منتظمة بصفة مستمرة ، ويجب أن يتم تدوين نتائج الفحص في سجل خاص بذلك .
* يجب مراعاة ما يأتي بالنسبة للرؤس المكشفة:
- عدم تغطية الرؤس المكشفة المركبة أسفل الاسقف باى طلاء حتى لا تفقد حساسيتها.
- يركب وقاء أو حائل حول الرؤس المكشفة لحمايتها من الصدمات المحتمل وقوعها نتيجة صدمات المنقولات بشرط أن لا يؤثر هذه الوقاء على حساسية الرؤس .

حقائق تتعلق بنظام الإنذار التلقائي

يعتبر أهم الاعتبارات التي تؤثر على حساسية نظام الإنذار ، فالرؤس المكشفة الخاصة بالنظام ذات حساسية تتأثر في الوقت المناسب إذا كانت الأسقف المركبة أسفلها هذه الرؤس المكشفة لا يتعدى ارتفاعها ثلاثين قدماً ( حوالي عشرة امتار ) ، فإذا تعدى ارتفاع السقف هذا الحد فإن ذلك يسبب يعض الصعوبات إذا ما أريد استعمال النظام التلقاقي . 


أجهزة تجديد أو تكييف الهواء قد تؤثر على حساسية نظام الإنذار وتعطله إذ قد تعمل هذه الأجهزة على سحب الهواء المحمل بالحرارة والدخان المتصاعد من الحريق بعيداً عن الرؤس المكشفة الحساسة فلا تؤثر على حساسية المكشفات. ولذلك ينصح بالمباني المركب بها أجهزة تجديد أو تبريد الهواء أن تزود المجاري الخاصة بمرور تيارات الهواء برؤس مكشفة للدخان حتى يضمن الإعلان عن الحريق عندما يتعذر وصول الدخان أو الحرارة إلى الرؤس الحساسة الموجودة بالأسقف.


لا تتناسب الرؤس المكشفة الحرارية بالأماكن التي تحوي أدوات وأجهزة دقيقة ذات قيمة إذ أن اى احتراق بسيط في هذه الأجهزة قد يتسبب في خسائر فادحة وينصح في مثل هذه الأماكن تركيب رؤس مكشفة للدخان غذ أنها أقوى حساسية.


يحتمل أن يعطى النظام التلقائي إنذارات كاذبة تحت ظروف معينة ـ تختلف هذه الظروف باختلاف أنواع الرؤس المكشفة، فمثلاً يمكن للرؤس المكشفة للحرارة أن تحدث إنذار كاذب نتيجة لارتفاع في درجة حرارة المكان بالنسبة لوجود أجهزة حرارية للتدفئة أو لأغراض التصنيع أو لتعرض المكان لأشعة الشمس، ويمكن تفادي ذلك بالاقلال من حساسية الرؤس حتى لا تتأثر بالارتفاع المنتظر لدرجة الحرارة المحتمل وقوعه بالمكان. وفي حالة الرؤس المكشفة للدخان فقد يحدث الإنذار الكاذب نتيجة تصاعد الدخان أو الأبخرة أو الأتربة نتيجة للنشاط العادي داخل المبنى ، ويمكن تفادي ذلك بتركيب رؤس مكشفة للدخان أقل حساسية بحيث لا تتأثر بالمؤثرات الناتجة من التشغيل العادي . 

1- ارتفاع الاسقف: 

2- أجهزة التكييف
3- الأماكن التي تحوي أشياء ذات قيمة غير سهلة الاحتر
اق 4- الإنذارات الكاذبة

​


----------



## ابو البراء2007 (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*انا اسف لكنى رفع البرنامج اكثر من مرة*

انا اسف لكم اخواتى ولكنى رفعت البنامج اكثر من مرة ولا ادرى ماذا حدث ولكن اليوم اقدمه لكم على هذا الرابط المضمون ان شاء الله ثم اننى مسرور جدا لتوجدى فى هذا الملتقى الجديد الذى ادعو الله ان ينصر به الامه الاسلاميه والعربيه لان ذلك هو ما ينقصنا فعلا تغير الثقافة الخاصة بالصحة والسلامه المهنية فتعالو معا نغير هذه الثقافة وهذا رابط التحميل
http://www.4shared.com/dir/4414108/ced81064/sharing.html


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*زاوية الوقاية من الحريق*

سنتناول في هذه الزاوية مخاطر الحريق وأنظمة الاطفاء المتبعة
أرجو لديه أي استفسار أو إضافة وضعها على الرابط التالي


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t76080.html


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*الوقاية من الحرائق والانفجارات*

محاضرة قيمة لخبير منظمة العمل العربية السيد خضر قاسم حول
الوقاية من الحرائق والانفجارات


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*تحليل مخاطر الحريق*

محاضرة أخرى للسيد خضر قاسم بعنوان:
تحليل مخاطر الحريق


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*مشكلة الأوزون*

كثيراً ما نسمع عن ثقب الأزون والمواد التي تسببه ويجب ان نعلم أن أنظمة الاطفاء القديمة التي تعمل بالهالون تسبب أكبر الأذى


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*بدائل الهالون*

رغم أن الهالون يعتبر العنصر الأفضل في إطفاء الحريق إلا أن تأثيره الضار للبيئة فرض استبداله بمركبات أخرى


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*تتمة بدائل الهالون*

نتابع جداول المواصفات الفنية لبدائل الهالون


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*خطوات تصميم نظام الوقاية من الحريق*

الخطوات العملية لتصميم نظام الوقاية من الحريق


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*غاز Co2*

تصميم نظام اطفاء باستخدام غاز ثاني أوكسيد الكربون


----------



## النجم الساطع 2007 (3 يناير 2008)

*طلب تعاون في منظومات الإنذار المبكر ضد الحريق*

اخواني الاحباب 

ارجو ان اجد مهندسين انذار حريق وسرقة ومراقبة وتعاون مع الاخوة مهندسي منظومات إطفاء الحريق 

أقدم لكم الكود الخاص بتصميم منظومات الإنذار المبكر ضد الحريق.

http://rs153.rapidshare.com/files/80825018/NFPA_72_-_National_Fire_Alarm_Code_.pdf


اخوكم المهندس سعد


----------



## النجم الساطع 2007 (4 يناير 2008)

ممتاز جدا اخي الكريم هل من اخ نتعاون سويا في انظمة انذار الحريق بنوعيها التقليدية والمعنونة 

وهذا يا احبابي كواد الحريق NFPA72 الخاص بمنظومات انذار الحريق 
http://rapidshare.com/files/80825018/NFPA_72_-_National_Fire_Alarm_Code_.pdf


اخوكم المهندس سعد


----------



## النجم الساطع 2007 (4 يناير 2008)

الاخوة الكرام هذا وصلة http://rapidshare.com/files/80825018/NFPA_72_-_National_Fire_Alarm_Code_.pdf
كود الحريق NFPA72 الخاص بمنظومات الحريق


----------



## ابو البراء2007 (18 مارس 2008)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

انا اسف جدا على تاخر رفع البرنامج ارجو المعذرة من اخواتى وارجوك الدعاء اخوكم فى الله ابو البراء البرنامج سوف تحملونه كنسخة تجريبه والكراك معه

رابط التحميل البرنامج

هنا بأذن الله

رابط الكراك

هنا بأذن الله

ونسالكم الدعاء بظهر الغيب


----------



## عبدالرازق السيد (10 أغسطس 2008)

*اختبار وتصنيف وتوزيع طفايات الحريق*

المقدمة:
تعتبر طفايات الحريق من الأجهزة المهمة والحيوية في جميع مواقع العمل والمنازل والسيارات وخلافه ، ونظرا لأهميتها فمن الضروري قبل توزيعها في هذه الأماكن إجراء تقييم شامل لمعرفة نوع طفايات الحريق المناسبة كذلك العدد المطلوب لحماية المكان في حالة حدوث حريق:33:
يوجد نظامان أساسيان في العالم لاختبار وتصنيف طفايات الحريق هي النظام الأوروبي (cen) والنظام الأمريكي (u.l) ويتم إعطاء كل طفاية رقم يدل قدرتها علي الإطفاء ويكتب هذا الرقم بجوار نوع الحريق الذي تصلح له الطفاية مثال: 3 A ، 20 B  ، :14:


----------



## محمود البشير (11 أغسطس 2008)

نظام الامريكى
1- ترسم دائرة
2- ترسم نصف قطر داخل الدائرة بمعنى تملى الدائرة
3- تكتب على نصف القطر رقم الطفاية مثل 40b او 80b 
4- بعد ذلك ترسم مربع داخل الدائرة 
5- مثل مساحة مكان طول 450 × عرض 150 
6- عدد الطفايات = نصف قطر الدائرة فى نفسة فى 2 يعنى 40×40×2
7- المساحة المكان على عدد الطفايات = كذا


----------



## جهاد البهلاني (10 فبراير 2009)

*صيانة وفحص ومتابعة معدات وأدوات وأجهزة الإطفاء والصحة والسلامة المهنية*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله ،،،
لا حضت انه يوجد الكثير من المعلومات والمصادر والبيانات عن الإطفاء وأجزتها وأدواتها وملحقاتها إضافة إلى برامج الصحة والسلامة المهنية ، إلا ان المنتدى العزيز يفتقر إلى مواضيع مهمة أيضا في مجال الصحة والسلامة المهنية ألا وهي " صيانة وفحص ومتابعة معدات وأدوات وأجهزة الإطفاء والصحة والسلامة المهنية " .
معظم الشركات وقطاعات العمل في العالم عموما لديها الكثير من الأجهزة والمعدات التي تدخل تحت نطاق قسم الصحة والسلامة المهنية ، ومن أحد واجبات مهندسي وموظفي وتقنيي الصحة والسلامة المهنية إضافة إلى رجال الدفاع المدني والإطفاء فحص ومتابعة هذه الأجهزة والمعدات إن لم نقل صيانتها ، ربما تكون هناك بعض الشركات المختصة التي يلقى على عاتقها هذه المسئوليات ولكن يجب علينا كموظفي صحة وسلامة مهنية أن تكون لدينا خلفية عن كيفية فحص تلك الأجهزة والأدوات وإجراء أعمال الصيانة والإصلاح إذا استدعى الأمر ، وإذا لم يستدعي الأمر ذلك فعلى الأقل كمعلومات تزيد من محصلتنا الفكرية والعملية .

ساقوم بطرح الموضوع للنقاش والإستفادة وأنا أول من سيستفيد من مشاركتكم للموضوع لأنكم أصحاب الخبرة والفضل علينا في إنشاء هذا المنتدى الرائع والمفيد .

الملفات التي سأطرحها لاحقا ً تتعلق بطريقة فحص ومتابعة الكثير من أجهزة الإطفاء والصحة والسلامة المهنية وهي مطبقة لدينا في الشركة ، أتمنى من الجميع المشاركة وإفادتنا بما لديهم من معلومات وخبرات وبيانات وملفات .

لكم مني جزيل الشكر والتقدير والإحترام ،،، انتظر مشاركاتكم القيمة :75:


----------



## جهاد البهلاني (11 فبراير 2009)

نبدأ بسم الله بطفايات الحريق لأنها من أهم أجهزة وأدوات مكافحة الحريق 
في الحقيقة هناك الكثير من الأمور الواجب علينا معرفتها بخصوص طفايات الحريق 
وخاصة عند القيام بفحصها أو صيانتها ، فأنواعها تختلف منها ما هو يعمل بضغط الغاز المختزل 
ومنها ما يعمل بخرطوشة الغاز الموجودة داخل الطفاية ولكل نوع طريقته في الفحص ، إضافة إلى اختلاف انواع الطفايات المعتادة ( ماء - رغوة - بودرة جافة - ثاني أكسيد الكربون ) إضافة إلى أنواع أخرى من انواع الطفايات التي لا تستخدم كثيرا ، واختلاف أحجامها وأوزانها كذلك أحد الأمور الواجب مراعاتها عند فحص طفاية الحريق .

أعترف ... ليس عندي الكثير من المعلومات بخصوص طريقة فحص وصيانة طفايات الحريق ولا أمتلك الخبرة الكافية لفعل ذلك ، ولذلك طرحت الموضوع في منتدانا الرائع وذلك حتى نستفيد من خبرات أخواننا وأساتذتنا الذين لهم باع طويل في هذا المجال ، معرفتي بهذا الجانب تقتصر على بعض الأمور التي - ربما - لا تخفا على أحد من الإخوان الأعضاء ، ولكن ... سأطرح ما لدي وأتمنى ممن لديه الخبرة والدراية والمعرفة مساعدتنا في هذا الجانب .

سالحق مع الرد جدول بالأمور العامة الواجب الأخذ بها عند فحص طفاية الحريق ولكن هذا الجدول لا يغني عن البحث والتعلم لمن يريد معرفة المزيد .... سألحق بعدها المزيد من الجداول الخاصة بفحص ومتابعة العديد من المعدات والأجهزة ... جهدي هو جهد المُقل فلا تبخلوا علينا بردودكم وخصوصا ً أستاذي sayed00​


----------



## sayed00 (12 فبراير 2009)

اشكرك اخى عراقى

اليك بعض المعلومات عن صيانة الصفايات


Most countries in the world require regular fire extinguisher maintenance by a competent person to operate safely and effectively, as part of fire safety legislation. Lack of maintenance can lead to an extinguisher not discharging when required, or rupturing when pressurized. Deaths have occurred, even in recent times, from corroded extinguishers exploding.
There is no all-encompassing fire code in the United States. Generally, most municipalities (by adoption of the International Fire Code) require inspections every 30 days to ensure the unit is pressurized and unobstructed (done by an employee of the facility) and an annual inspection by a qualified technician. Hydrostatic pressure testing for all types of extinguishers is also required, generally every five years for water and CO2 models up to every 12 years for dry chemical models.
Recently the National Fire Protection Association and ICC voted to allow for the elimination of the 30 day inspection requirement so long as the fire extinguisher is monitored electronically. According to NFPA, the system must provide record keeping in the form of an electronic event log at the control panel. The system must also constantly monitor an extinguisher’s physical presence, internal pressure and whether an obstruction exists that could prevent ready access. In the event that any of the above conditions are found, the system must send an alert to officials so they can immediately rectify the situation. Electronic monitoring can be wired or wireless.
In the UK, three types of maintenance are required:​
Basic Service: All types of extinguisher require a basic inspection annually to check weight, correct pressure (using a special tool, not just looking at the gauge) and for signs of damage or corrosion, cartridge extinguishers are opened up for internal inspection & check weighing of the cartridge, labels are checked for legibility, where possible dip tubes, hoses and mechanisms checked for clear free operation.​

Extended Service: Water, Wet Chemical, Foam & Powder extinguishers require every five years a more detailed examination including a test discharge of the extinguisher and recharging- on stored pressure extinguishers this is the only opportunity to internally inspect for damage/corrosion. By recharging fresh agent is used as they all have a shelf life, even water goes foul inside an extinguisher; Note: extinguishers should be percentage tested according to total number of units in any given area. Some extinguishers contain pressure in excess of 1.38 MPa (200psi) and this internal pressure over periods of time affects each brand & make differently depending on their placement & location.​

Overhaul: CO2 extinguishers, due to their high operating pressure, are subject to pressure vessel safety legislation and must be hydraulic pressure tested, inspected internally & externally and date stamped every 10 years. As it cannot be pressure tested a new valve is also fitted. If replacing any part of the extinguisher (valve, horn, etc) with a part from another manufacturer then the extinguisher will lose its fire rating. This may invalidate insurance, as would incorrect or inadequate servicing if it were to be found.​
In the United States there are 3 types of service as well:​
Maintenance Inspection: All types, annually (with the exception of water types which require a yearly recharge), consists of a physical maintenance and visual inspection. The extinguisher is checked to make sure it has good pressure (gauge in green or proper cartridge weight), has the correct volume of agent (tech weighs it), is within the required hydrotest and internal maintenance intervals, is in good condition and all external parts are serviceable. Dry chemical and dry powder types are hit on the bottom with a rubber mallet to make sure the powder is free-flowing, which is called "fluffing" the powder. The tech will then attach a new tamper seal around the pin and a yearly service tag.​

Internal Maintenance: Water-annually, foam-every 3 years, wet chemical and CO2, every 5 years, dry chemical, dry powder, halon and clean agents, 6 years.​
The extinguisher is emptied of its chemical and pressure to check for proper operation. All components are disassembled, inspected, cleaned, lubricated, or replaced if defective. Liquid agents are replaced at this time, dry agents may be re-used if in good condition, halon is recovered and re-used, but CO2 is discharged into the atmosphere. The extinguisher is then re-filled and recharged, after a "verification of service" collar is placed around the cylinder neck. It is impossible to properly install or remove a collar without depressurizing the extinguisher. Note: Cartridge-operated extinguishers should be visually examined, but do not require a verification of service collar.​
Hydrostatic testing: Water, Foam, Wet chemical, and CO2, every 5 years. Dry chemical, dry powder, halon, and clean agents, every 12 years.​
Extinguishers installed on vehicles every 5 years regardless of type.
Note: these are the required intervals for normal service conditions, if the extinguisher has been exposed to excessive heat, vibration, or mechanical damage it may need to be tested sooner.
The agent is emptied and depressurized and the valve is removed. After a thorough internal and external visual inspection, the cylinder is filled with water, placed inside a safety cage, and pressurized to the specified test pressure (varies with the type, age, and cylinder material) for the specified time period. If no failure, bulges, or leaks are detected, the cylinder passes. The cylinder is then emptied of water and thoroughly dried. CO2 types have the test date, company's ID, etc. stamped on the cylinder, all other types get a sticker on the back of the cylinder. Once dry, the units are recharged. Unlike the UK, the US does not rebuild extinguishers and replace valves at specific intervals unless parts are found to be defective, with the exception of halon. Halon types are often given new o-rings and valve stems at every internal maintenance to minimize any leakage potential.
OEM equipment must be used for replacement parts for the extinguisher to maintain its UL rating. If parts are unavailable, replacement is recommended, keep in mind extinguishers have a projected service life of about 25-35 years, although many are of such quality that they can outlast this, but realize that science is ever-changing, and something that was the best available 30 years ago may not be acceptable for modern fire protection needs.​


----------



## جهاد البهلاني (14 فبراير 2009)

إخواني ،،،، إليكم نموذج لجداول صيانة أجهزة وأدوات الإطفاء والصحة والسلامة المهنية لأحد الشركات .
أتمنى ان تستفيدوا منه


----------



## جهاد البهلاني (16 فبراير 2009)

*فحص طفاية الحريق نوع الماء*

فحص طفاية الحريق نوع الماء التي تعمل بضغط أسطوانة / خرطوش الغاز​1- ينبغي التأكد من مستوى الماء وزيادته إلى المستوى المطلوب إذا كان ذلك ضروريا ً .
2- يجب فحص القاذف والصفاية وفتحات التنفيس الموجودة بغطاء الطفاية وأنبوب الإخراج الداخلي والتأكد من أنها نظيفة وخالية من الشوائب .
3- يجب وزن أسطوانة / خرطوشة الغاز للتأكد من عدم وجود فقد في كمية الغاز المضغوط ، وفي حالة إذا كان الفقد أكثر من 10 % من وزن الأسطوانة فينبغي تغييرها بأخرى جديدة ، كما يجب فحص جلدة مانعه التسرب للتأكد من انها بحالة جيدة .
4- ينبغي قبل إعادة تركيب غطاء طفاية الحريق وربط أسطوانة / خرطوشة الغاز أن يتم التأكد من صلاحية يد تشغيل إبرة الخارم وأن أجهزة التشغيل الأخرى تعمل بحرية ، كما ينبغي فحص جلدة مانعة التسرب وتغييرها إذا لزم الأمر وتغييرها إذا دعت الحاجة لذلك .
5- يجب ربط أسطوانة / خرطوشة الغاز في مكانها بعد إدخال مسمار الأمان ومن ثم ربط غطاء طفاية الحريق بإحكام حتى لا يسمح بتسرب ضغط الهواء .
6- التأكد من سلامة خرطوم الإخراج ومن إحكام ربطه بجسم طفاية الحريق .
7- التأكد من عدم وجود صدأ أو أي تلف ظاهر سواء داخل أو خارج جسم طفاية الحريق .
8- ينبغي تفريغ هذا النوع من طفايات الحريق مرة كل 5 سنوات لأغراض الفحص وذلك للتأكد من صلاحيتها للعمل . ​


فحص طفاية الحريق نوع الماء التي تعمل بضغط الهواء المختزن / المحفوظ​هذا النوع من طفايات الحريق اليدوية يجب فحصة من الخارج عند الإستلام وكل 6 أشهر أو كل سنة وذلك للتأكد من سلامة القاذف وخرطوم الإخراج وخلوها من تأثير الصدأ ، كما يجب فحص مؤشر عداد ضغط الهواء للتأكد من أن الطفاية مضغوطة بالهواء كما هو مطلوب ، وبما أنها مضغوطة بالهواء فإنه لا يمكن فتحها للفحص إلا بعد تفريغها ، ولذلك يجب فحصها بتفريغها عند الاستلام ومن ثم يجب تفريغها مرة كل 4 سنوات بعد ذلك .
يجب فحص عداد الضغط المركب على طفاية الحريق قبل تفريغ الطفاية سواء لمكافحة الحريق أو لأغراض الفحص ، ويجب أن يتم فحصة مرة أخرى بعد إعادة تعبئة طفاية الحريق وذلك للتأكد من أن طفاية الحريق قد تم ضغطها بالضغط الصحيح .
يجب القيام بالفحوصات التالية بعد تفريغ طفاية الحريق :
1- التأكد من أن القاذف والصفاية وفتحات تنفيس الهواء بغطاء الطفاية وأنبوب الإخراج الداخلي ( إذا كان مركبا ) نظيفة وخالية من العوائق .
2- التأكد من ان خرطوم الإخراج – إذا كان مركبا ً – بحالة جيدة .
3- قبل إعادة غطاء طفاية الحريق إلى موضعه يجب فحص إبرة الخارم وأجهزة التشغيل الأخرى للتأكد من أنها تعمل بحرية كما يجب فحص جلدة مانعة التسرب وتغيرها إذا كان ذلك ضروريا ً ، ويجب بعد ذلك إحكام ربط غطاء طفاية الحريق حتى لا يسمح بتسرب ضغط الهواء .
4- التأكد من عدم وجود صدأ أو أي تلف ظاهر سواء داخل أو خارج جسم طفاية الحريق .​


----------



## mohamed lashin (16 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
إخوانى وزملائى,
تحديد المخاطر ليس مجرد متابعة طفايات حريق,ولكن هو هو فن تحديد جميع المخاطر المتوقعة كلها وأسلوب التعامل معها بأبسط وأقل التكاليف.
ومن هذه المخاطر :
1- الحريق
2- الماس الكهربى
3- الإنفجارات
4- الإنهيارات والكوارث
5- السرقة
6- التخريب
وهذه ليست كل المخاطر المتوقعة,ولكن بعضعه أو المنتشر منها
والمخاطر الأخرى يتم تحديدها طبقا لطبيعة عمل الشركة أو المشروع(بترول-إنشاءات-صناعى-بحرى-......)
وسزف أحاول رفع بعض التحليلات التى قمت بها مع نماذج التطبيق لاحقا
أرجو منكم تفعيل مشاركاتكم وآراءكم حتى تعم الفائدة على الجميع
ولنتذكر كلنا أن زكة المال ربع العشر,أما زكاة العلم فبذله كله.
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.


----------



## جهاد البهلاني (17 فبراير 2009)

فحص طفاية الحريق نوع الرغوة التي تعمل بضغط أسطوانة / خرطوش الغاز​1- يجب فحص مستوى المزيج ( السائل الرغوي والماء ) إذا كان هناك نقص يجب زيادته بالماء إلى المستوى المطلوب ، أما إذا كان النقص كبيرا ً فيجب إعادة التعبئة من جديد .
2- يجب فحص القاذف والصفاية وفتحات التنفيس الموجودة بغطاء الطفاية وأنبوب الإخراج الداخلي والتأكد من أنها نظيفة وخالية من العوائق .
3- يجب وزن أسطوانة / خرطوشة الغاز للتأكد من عدم وجود فقد في كمية الغاز المضغوط ، وفي حالة إذا كان الفقد أكثر من 10 % من وزن الأسطوانة فينبغي تغييرها بأخرى جديدة ، كما يجب فحص جلدة مانعه التسرب للتأكد من أنها بحالة جيدة .
4- ينبغي قبل إعادة تركيب غطاء طفاية الحريق وربط أسطوانة / خرطوشة الغاز أن يتم التأكد من صلاحية يد تشغيل إبرة الخارم وأن أجهزة التشغيل الأخرى تعمل بحرية ، كما ينبغي فحص جلدة مانعة التسرب وتغييرها إذا لزم الأمر وتغييرها إذا دعت الحاجة لذلك .
5- يجب ربط أسطوانة / خرطوشة الغاز في مكانها بعد إدخال مسمار الأمان ومن ثم ربط غطاء طفاية الحريق بإحكام حتى لا يسمح بتسرب ضغط الهواء .
6- التأكد من سلامة خرطوم الإخراج ومن إحكام ربطه بجسم طفاية الحريق .
7- التأكد من عدم وجود صدأ أو أي تلف ظاهر سواء داخل أو خارج جسم طفاية الحريق .
ينبغي تفريغ هذا النوع من طفايات الحريق مرة كل 4 سنوات لأغراض الفحص وذلك للتأكد من صلاحيتها للعمل .



* فحص طفاية الحريق نوع الرغوة التي تعمل بضغط الهواء المختزن / المحفوظ بداخل جسم الطفاية​هذا النوع من طفايات الحريق اليدوية يجب فحصة من الخارج عند الاستلام وكل 6 أشهر أو كل سنة وذلك للتأكد من سلامة القاذف وخرطوم الإخراج وخلوها من تأثير الصدأ ، كما يجب فحص مؤشر عداد ضغط الهواء للتأكد من أن الطفاية مضغوطة بالهواء كما هو مطلوب ، وبما أنها مضغوطة بالهواء فإنه لا يمكن فتحها للفحص إلا بعد تفريغها ، ولذلك يجب فحصها بتفريغها عند الاستلام ومن ثم يجب تفريغها مرة كل 4 سنوات بعد ذلك .
يجب فحص عداد الضغط المركب على طفاية الحريق قبل تفريغ الطفاية سواء لمكافحة الحريق أو لأغراض الفحص ، ويجب أن يتم فحصة مرة أخرى بعد إعادة تعبئة طفاية الحريق وذلك للتأكد من أن طفاية الحريق قد تم ضغطها بالضغط الصحيح .
يجب القيام بالفحوصات التالية بعد تفريغ طفاية الحريق :
1- التأكد من أن القاذف والصفاية وفتحات تنفيس الهواء بغطاء الطفاية وأنبوب الإخراج الداخلي ( إذا كان مركبا ) نظيفة وخالية من العوائق .
2- التأكد من أن خرطوم الإخراج بحالة جيدة .
3- قبل إعادة غطاء طفاية الحريق إلى موضعه يجب فحص إبرة الخارم وأجهزة التشغيل الأخرى للتأكد من أنها تعمل بحرية كما يجب فحص جلدة مانعة التسرب وتغيرها إذا كان ذلك ضروريا ً ، ويجب بعد ذلك إحكام ربط غطاء طفاية الحريق حتى لا يسمح بتسرب ضغط الهواء .
4- التأكد من عدم وجود صدأ أو أي تلف ظاهر سواء داخل أو خارج جسم طفاية الحريق .


----------



## جهاد البهلاني (18 فبراير 2009)

* طرق إخراج مادة الإطفاء من داخل طفاية الحريق​يتم تشغيل طفايات الحريق اليدوية عادة باستخدام ضغط الغاز الذي يوجد في الجزء العلوي من جسم طفاية الحريق والذي يقوم بدفع مادة الإطفاء عبر فوهة خرطوم الإخراج أو القاذف ، ويتم الحصول على قوة الدفع تلك بأحد الوسائل التالية :
1- التفاعل الكيميائي : يتم التفاعل الكيميائي بين مادتين أو أكثر لإنتاج غاز ضاغط عندما يتم تشغيل الجزء الميكانيكي لطفاية الحريق ( هذا النوع من طفايات الحريق اليدوية لا يتم استخدامه حاليا ً ) .
2- أسطوانة / خرطوشة الغاز المضغوط : يتم الحصول على الضغط بواسطة الغاز المضغوط أو المسال – غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون - الذي يندفع من أسطوانة / خرطوشة مركبة داخل طفاية الحريق اليدوية .
3- الهواء المضغوط المختزل : الغاز الضاغط الذي يتم اختزانه مع مادة الإطفاء بداخل جسم طفاية الحريق اليدوية وبذلك تظل تحت ضغط دائم ، أما في حالة طفايات غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون اليدوية فإن الغاز الضاغط هو نفسه مادة الإطفاء .
الضغط المختزن بداخل طفاية الحريق عادة ما يكون الهواء أو غاز النيتروجين بضغط 10 بار .


----------



## جهاد البهلاني (21 فبراير 2009)

fraidi قال:


> موضوع جيد ويحتاج الى ترتيب وتناوله بشكل تسلسلي على كل مجهود تشكر عليه ولا تتوقف


 
شكرا ً على المداخلة ،،، 

تلبية لطلبك الكريم ،،، إليكم جميع مشاركاتي السابقة في الموضوع مع بعض الإضافات في ملف واحد وذلك لزيادة الفائدة .


----------



## basamkicd (6 مارس 2009)

*برنامج مكافحة الحريق*

برنامج عن مكافحة الحرائق 

http://www.kicd.net/site/oil2009.php


----------



## sayed00 (15 مارس 2009)

اخوانى

الكود المصرى من هنا

دعواتكم


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (16 مارس 2009)

*موضوع عن مكافحة الحريق - Fire Fighting*

Chapter 1
Water at Rest and In Motion
===========================​_
Six Principles of Fluid Pressure

_
1) Fluid pressure is perpendicular to any surface on which it acts.

2) Beneath the surface of a liquid at rest, the pressure is the same in all directions (upward, sideward, downward).

3) Pressure applied to a confined fluid from without is transmitted equally in all directions.

4) The pressure of a liquid in an open vessel is proportional to its depth.

5) The pressure of a liquid in an open vessel is proportional to the density of the liquid.

6) Liquid pressure at the bottom of a vessel is unaffected by the size and shape of the vessel as long as the height of water remains the same.

_Pressure – Height – Density Relationship_

Formulas

a. Pressure (P) = .434 X Height 
or  P = .434H

b. Height / Head (H) = 2.31 X Pressure 
or  H = 2.31P

Work Problems: Using the formulas above, solve the following:-

a. Find the pressure at the bottom of a standpipe filled with water 100 feet high.
 
P = .434H
 P = .434 (100)
 P = 43.4 psi

* The pressure in this formula is often referred to as back pressure (BP) in pumping operations. 

This back-pressure may be encountered during high-rise operations, while using dry standpipes, or pumping up or down hills. BP = .434H 

b. The static pressure in a fire hose connected to a standpipe is 150 psi. How high will that static pressure raise the water in the standpipe?

H = 2.31P
 H = 2.31 (150)
 H = 346.5 ft
_
Back Pressure_

1) Multi-Story Buildings

The average height per story is 10-12 feet

BP = .434H

Therefore, BP per story is .434 (12) or 5.2 psi per story

As a rule of thumb, 5 psi per story above the first floor is used for calculating BP in high-rise buildings.

Work Problems: Using the rule of thumb, find the BP for the following:

a. Fire on the 10th floor level of a 20-story office building

BP = 5 X 9
BP = 45 psi

note: the fire is only 9 floors above ground level (this can be tricky)

b. Fire on the roof top of a 20-story office building

BP = 5 X 20
BP = 100 psi

Note: in this case, the fire is actually 20 floors above the ground floor Because it is on the roof and not the floor level. (Tricky too) 

2) Uphill vs. Downhill

A. Uphill:

When pumping on a grade, either uphill or downhill, pump operators must take into consideration the pressure loss or gain caused by BP.

When pumping uphill, the pump has to work harder to get the water to the desired location because gravity is acting on the water and holding it back. 

The pump pressure must be increased to overcome the back pressure. 

Example: A fire engine is pumping water uphill through a hoseline that is 80ft above the firetruck. 

BP = .434H 
.434 (80)
34.7 psi 

The pump operator will have to increase the pump pressure by 34.7 psi to make up the difference in back pressure.
 
B. Downhill:

When pumping downhill, the pump does not have to work as hard because gravity is acting on the water, helping to move it through the fire hose. 

This means that the BP gained will be in addition to the pump pressure reading. 

You won’t see the pressure increase on your pump gauge, but the hoseman will feel it on the hoseline.

Example: A fire engine is pumping water downhill through a hoseline that is 60ft below the firetruck. 

BP = .434H 
.434 (60)
 26.04 psi 

 The pump operator will have to decrease the pump pressure by 26.04 psi
 
To negate the pressure increase caused by back pressure.

3) Types of Pressure

a. Static Pressure - Pressure of water at rest

b. Flow Pressure - Pressure of water flowing from nozzle

c. Residual Pressure – Pressure remaining in water main or inlet side of Fire pump after water is flowing 


تابعونا ----------------------------->
​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (16 مارس 2009)

*بقية الموضوع*

الموضوع كله فى الملف المرفق 

وإلى لقاء آخر 
ودمتم بخير 

=============
fire.rar​
​


----------



## جابر كريم الشمري (17 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك موضوع ممتاز وجهود مشكورة


----------



## mohamed mech (17 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خير يا هندسة


----------



## عطور ليبيا (17 مارس 2009)

الموضوع مهم ومفيد وخاصة للمهندسين المدنيين....شكرا لك اخى الكريم لانك عرفتنى على منتدى التكييف والتبريد باشتاركك فى منتدى المدنية فى موضوع sewer


----------



## zizo_abdelwahed (18 مارس 2009)

thanks ya man... go and contine


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (19 مارس 2009)

*موسوعة مكافحة الحريق - Fire Fighting*

*إخوانى المهندسين الميكانيكين الأعزاء ، قررت بعون الله أن أعمل موسوعات كاملة فى كل فروع الميكانيكا والباب مفتوح للجميع للمشاركات ، وستكون الموسوعات كالتالى :- 
​


موسوعة الهيدروليك وميكانيكا الموائع - Hydraulics & Fluid Mechanic


موسوعة الضواغط - Compressors


موسوعة الطلمبات - Pumps


موسوعة السيارات والمحركات - Vehicles & Engines 


موسوعة مكافحة الحريق - Fire Fighting


موسوعة خدمات المياة والسباكة - Water Services & Plumbing



موسوعة الصرف الصحي والمعالجة - Sewage & Treatment


موسوعة الديناميكا الحرارية وإنتقال الحرارة - Thermodynamics & Heat Transfer


موسوعة التصميم الميكانيكى والرسم - Mechanical Design & Drawing


موسوعة المعلومات العامة - General Knowledge


موسوعة التوربينات والغلايات - Turbines & Boilers


موسوعة الطيرات والمحركات النفاثة - Jet Engines


موسوعة التحكم الآلي - Automatic Control


موسوعة علم المعادن ومقاومة المواد - Metallurgy & Strength of Materials 


إذا رأيتم أن هناك موشوع فى الميكانيكا لم أكتبه أرجو الإقتراح وشكرا 
​
وعلى بركة الله نبدأ والله ولى التوفيق ، 
​
=========
​
*​


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (19 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فييييييييييك


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (19 مارس 2009)

كبداية إتفضلوا 



http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=36292&d=1237239873

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=124600




​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (19 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير و نفع بك ..... أخونا الكبير المهندس مصطفى الوكيل


----------



## mohamed mech (19 مارس 2009)

بداية طيبة يا مهندس مصطفى


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (19 مارس 2009)

يصراحة ملف روعة شكرا جزيلا


----------



## احمد العتيبي (19 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا أخي وبارك فيك

أحمد العتيبي


----------



## على عنبه (19 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
جميل يا بشمهندس الموضوع وانا عندى جميع اكواد ال nfpa لو حد عايز حاجه منها 
بس عايز كود حمامات السباحه 
Uniform Swimming Pool, Spa and Hot Tub Code2006
ياريت حد يساعدنى


----------



## على عنبه (19 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خير موضوع هام جدا ومفيد
وعندى بعض اسئله عن انظمة مكافحة الحريق
حجم الخزان الارضى والطلمبات فى نظام ال wet وموجود عندى رشاشات وصناديق حريق وعسكرى حريق هل هو مجموع الgpm ولا احسب الاكبر فيهم
برجاء الافاده
وشكرا


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (19 مارس 2009)

*أنظمة الحريق فى الأبراج العالية*

*[font=&quot]أنظمة الحريق فى الأبراج العالية[/font]*
​*·**[font=&quot]دراسة البرج من حيث[/font]**[font=&quot]التفاصيل المعمارية وعدد الادوار والشقق في المبنى وايضا عدد السكان وكميات المياة[/font]**[font=&quot]اللازمة[/font]*
 

[font=&quot]يجب توفير 60 متر مكعب من المياة لمدة ساعتين على الاقل على فرض أن الحريق سوف يستمر لساعتين متواصلتين[/font]

[font=&quot]توفير مضخات على خطوط الأنابيب الخاصة بالإطفاء من خزانات الحريق [/font]

[font=&quot]الاعتماد على عدة مصادر في هذه العملية مثل الشبكة العامة (البلدية) والخزانات العلوية والسفلية[/font]

*·**[font=&quot]متطلبات تزويد المياه[/font]*

[font=&quot]يجب أن يكون الضغط ومعدلات[/font][font=&quot]الضخ مناسبين في جميع لحظات الحريق[/font]

[font=&quot]يجب أن لا يقل معدل مصدر[/font][font=&quot]التزويد لاي نقطة اطفاء عن 25لتر/ ثانية[/font]

[font=&quot]في حالة عدم مقدرة الشبكة[/font][font=&quot]العامة والخزانات عن التوصيل يجب وضع خزان وسطي يوضع في منتصف البرج لتسهيل عملية[/font][font=&quot]التوصيل فى دور منفصل يسمى دور الخدمات يستعمل للماكينات وخلافه [/font]

[font=&quot]يحبذ ان تكون المياة[/font][font=&quot]المتسخدمة في الاطفاء صالحة للشرب[/font]

*·**[font=&quot]مستلزمات مقاومة الحريق[/font]*

[font=&quot]يتم حساب إحتياطي الحريق حسب الكود المصري[/font][font=&quot]ويقدر[/font][font=&quot]360 م مكعب على فرض أن الحريق لن يزيد عن ساعتين[/font]

[font=&quot]توفير السلالم الهيدروليكية[/font][font=&quot] – أطول سلالم ممكنة [/font]

[font=&quot]يتم تزويد المبنى بالماء اللازم للحريق من[/font][font=&quot]الخزان السفلي حيث توجد مضخة تضخ الى[/font][font=&quot]60 متر مكعب[/font]/ [font=&quot] ساعة [/font]

[font=&quot]يجب أن يكون الضغط ومعدل التدفق في[/font][font=&quot]الأنابيب والخراطيم كافيين بحيث يكون[/font][font=&quot] الضغط [/font][font=&quot]كافى ليغطى أكثر من 10 متر فى شكل دائرة أى دائرة قطرها 10 متر [/font]

[font=&quot]معدل التدفق [/font][font=&quot]أكبر من أو يساوى 25 لتر / ثانية[/font]

*·**[font=&quot]النظام المستخدم للحريق[/font]*

[font=&quot]ي[/font][font=&quot]تم إستخدام نظام الخراطيم للشقق السكنية[/font]

[font=&quot]يتم إستخدام نظام المرشات للمخازن السفلية[/font]

*·**[font=&quot]أنظمة شبكات إطفاء الحريق داخل المبنى [/font]**[font=&quot]ينقسم إلى[/font]*

*[font=&quot]الأنابيب الرئيسية[/font]*

· *[font=&quot]الأنابيب الرئيسية الجافة[/font]*[font=&quot]: - أنبوبة فارغة[/font][font=&quot] يتم تغذيتها من صمام أرضي[/font]

· *[font=&quot]الأنابيب الرئيسية الرطبة[/font]*[font=&quot]: - أنبوبة مملؤة [/font][font=&quot]بالماء يتم تغذيتها من الخزان العلوي[/font]

*·**[font=&quot]متطلبات شبكة الأنابيب الرأسية الجافة و[/font]**[font=&quot]الرطبة[/font]*

[font=&quot] تركب في المبانى التي يكون أعلى طابق فيها أعلى من [/font][font=&quot]الأرضي [/font][font=&quot]من 18 إلى 60 متر أى أعلى من 6 أدوار إلى 20 دور تقريبا [/font]

[font=&quot]تستخدم الأنابيب الرأسية الممتلئة إذا كان [/font][font=&quot]المبنى أعلى من 60 متر أى أكثر من عشرين دور[/font]

[font=&quot]توفر أنبوبة واحدة لكل[/font][font=&quot]800 متر مربع [/font][font=&quot]من المساحة السطحية[/font]

*·**[font=&quot]بعض إعتبارات التصميم للأنابيب الرأسية[/font]*

[font=&quot]الأنابيب المتفرعة لا يقل مقاسها[/font][font=&quot] من 25 – 50 مم [/font]

[font=&quot]تتحمل الضغوط[/font][font=&quot] العالية ودرجة الحرارة[/font]

[font=&quot]المقاس للأنابيب الرئيسية ذات مخرج واحد[/font][font=&quot]100[/font][font=&quot]مم أى 4 بوصة وفي حالة مخرجين يكون[/font][font=&quot]150[/font][font=&quot]مم[/font][font=&quot] أى 6 بوصة[/font]

[font=&quot]يركب صمام تفريغ على كل وصلة من الوصلات [/font][font=&quot]ذات فتحات التزويد لا يقل مقاسة عن[/font][font=&quot]25[/font][font=&quot]مم لتفريغ الأنابيب [/font][font=&quot]الرأسية[/font]

*·**[font=&quot]نظام بكرات خراطيم [/font]**[font=&quot]المياه[/font]*

*[font=&quot]خرطوم الحريق[/font]** :-*[font=&quot]هو عبارة عن خرطوم مطاطي ذي مقاسات معينة مركب على بكرة ثابتة متصل [/font][font=&quot]دائما بالشبكة و يحمل في نهايته صمام بفوهة[/font] . 

*[font=&quot]معايير تصميم بكرات خراطيم الأطفاء[/font]*

[font=&quot]*الطول *لا يقل عن[/font][font=&quot]45[/font][font=&quot] متر[/font]

[font=&quot]*القطر *ما بين [/font][font=&quot]بوصة وبوصة ونصف [/font]

*[font=&quot]الفوهة[/font]*[font=&quot]حولى 2سم – 4 سم تقريبا [/font]

[font=&quot]*المساحة *التي يغطيها الخرطوم حوالى 800 م مربع [/font]

[font=&quot]إمكانية وصول الخرطوم الى كل الغرف وتغطية[/font][font=&quot]أي نقطة[/font] فى كل غرفة 

[font=&quot]تصمم الشبكة على أن تكون قادرة على تزويد[/font][font=&quot] أعلى ثلاثة خراطيم بالماء بحيث يعملوا معا في وقت واحد بضغط على مدار دائرة قطرها لايقل عن 6 متر[/font]

[font=&quot]معدل التدفق لايقل بأى حال عن نصف لتر / ثانية[/font]

*[font=&quot]أنظمة المرشات التلقائية[/font]*

[font=&quot]يتكون من عدة أنابيب متصلة بمصدر مياه مناسب وذو سعة كافية و تكون الأنابيب مثبتة بسقف [/font][font=&quot]المبنى المراد حمايته بكل دور والمرشات التلقائية تثبت على هذه الأنابيب[/font]

*[font=&quot]وتحدد العلاقة بين قطر المرش ودرجة خطورة الحريق[/font]*

_[font=&quot]درجة[/font]__[font=&quot]خطورة الحريق[/font]_

[font=&quot]منخفضة – 10 مم [/font]
[font=&quot]عادية – 15 مم [/font]
[font=&quot]عالية – 20 مم [/font]
*[font=&quot]
 أنواع أنظمة المرشات التلقائية[/font]*

[font=&quot]نظام الأنابيب الرطبة[/font]

[font=&quot]نظام الأنابيب الجافة[/font]

[font=&quot]نظام الأنابيب الرطبةو الجافة[/font]

[font=&quot]نظام الشبكة سابقة التجهيز[/font]

[font=&quot]نظام الغمر[/font]

[font=&quot]نظام الباحث عن الحريق[/font]

*[font=&quot]متطلبات تصميم نظام[/font]**[font=&quot] المرشات[/font]*

*[font=&quot]الضغط[/font]*[font=&quot]: يكفى لدفع الماء مسافة لاتقل عن 10 متر دائرية يكون المرش مركز هذه الدائرة [/font]

*[font=&quot]التدفق[/font]*[font=&quot]: يتراوح بين 20 – 50 لتر / ثانية ويتوقف "على حسب خطورة الحريق" وهذا التدفق يحسب للأنابيب الرئيسية المزودة للموزعات الرئيسية و من ثم المرشات[/font].

*[font=&quot]مدة التدفق[/font]*[font=&quot]: تعتمد على درجة خطورة الحريق حيث أنها تتراوح من نصف ساعة متواصلة إلى ساعتين متواصلتين [/font]

*[font=&quot]سرعة التدفق[/font]*[font=&quot]: [/font][font=&quot]تترواح من 3-5 متر / ثانية[/font]

*[font=&quot]الأقطار القياسية :[/font]*[font=&quot]الخطوط الفرعية من 25 – 90 مم [/font]

[font=&quot]أقطار فوهة المرشات : من 10 - 20 مم حسب خطورة الحريق[/font]

*[font=&quot]علاقة بين المساحة التشغيلية التي[/font]**[font=&quot] يغطيها المرش الواحد [/font]**[font=&quot]ودرجة خطورة الحريق [/font]*
 
[font=&quot]درجة[/font][font=&quot] خطورة الحريق[/font]

[font=&quot]منخفضة - لا تزيد[/font][font=&quot]عن[/font][font=&quot] 15 متر[/font]
[font=&quot]عادية - لا تزيد[/font][font=&quot]عن[/font][font=&quot] 12 متر [/font]
[font=&quot]عالية - لا تزيد[/font][font=&quot]عن [/font][font=&quot]8 متر[/font]


[font=&quot]الموضوع منقول بتصرف للأمانة[/font]​ ---------​


----------



## خالد العسيلي (21 مارس 2009)

مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور
شكرا 
شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا


----------



## zanitty (22 مارس 2009)

عظيم يا باشمهندس
مش هقدر اقول لك غير كده


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (22 مارس 2009)

بعد اذن م سيد سلام
تم اعادة رفع الملف
http://www.scribd.com/share/upload/10224176/17u9w87ihrya5rhc4cs0
شكرا


----------



## ابو البراء2007 (23 مارس 2009)

*اكود مكافحة الحريق nfpa 2002 كاملا ارجو ان يحوز رضاكم*

بفضل العلى القدير هذا هو كود مكافحة الحريق NFPA اصدار 2002 كاملا على صورة برنامج ارجو منكم الدعاء بظهر الغيب وسوف تجدوة الع الروابط وهو مقسم الى سبعة اجزء 
الروابط 
http://www.4shared.com/file/94296631...002part01.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/94299910...002part02.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/94299901/fffc3aa4/NFPA_2002part03.html 
http://www.4shared.com/file/94312349...002part04.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/94312367/617fa2a4/NFPA_2002part05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/94312360/ff1b3707/NFPA_2002part06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/94312357...002part07.html


----------



## ابو البراء2007 (24 مارس 2009)

*اكواد مكافحة الحريق اصدارات 2006 و2007 بصيغة pdf*

السلام عليكم اخوانى وزملائى فى الملتقى الذى اعتز بالانتساب اليه وشكر خاص الى اخى الكبير المهندس غسان خليل علوة على كل مجهودته التى لا تكفيها كلمة شكر منى ولا من كل اعضاء الملتقى جعلها الله فى ميزان حسناته واهدى اخوانى الكرام مجموعة من اكواد الحريق الجديدة اصدار 2006و 2007 على الروابط الاتية
NFPA1
NFPA14_2003
NFPA14_2007
NFPA20_2007
NFPA5000_2007
NFPA750_2007

الرجاء من الاخوة التركيز على الكود 750 والخاص بانظمة الشبورة المائيةMEST WATER لان هذا النظام جديد وهو مناسب لكل CASE HAZARD وانا على اتم استعداد لاى دعم او مساعدة فى هذا النظام وان شاء الله العلى القدير سوف اقوم بعمل دورة تعليمية له على ملتقنا الحبيب 
الرجاء الدعاء بظهر الغيب


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (27 مارس 2009)

*Fire safety*

I think this document is very interesting.


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (28 مارس 2009)

*using a fire extinguisher*

Here is attached an excellent document about using a fire extinguisher Diapositive 1 .O {font-size:149%;}


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (3 أبريل 2009)

*Fire alarm & detectors systems*

موضوع عن أنظمة إنذار وكشف الحريق
منقول للأمانة
 
Fire alarm & detectors systems

الملف فى المرفقات​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (3 أبريل 2009)

*Zone smoke control system*

وهذا كتاب عن نظام التحكم بالدخان 
Zoned smoke control system 

منقول للأمانة

الكتاب فى المرفقات ​


----------



## amr fathy (5 أبريل 2009)

باراك الله فيك.........


----------



## alaa eldin farag (6 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## h3mw (7 أبريل 2009)

اللهم بارك له ووفقه إلي ما فيه الخير وصلاح الأمور


----------



## سمعان79 (9 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا 
وبارك فيك وزادك علما نافعا
وأستاذنك لوسمحت ممكن تبعت لينا أي معلومات عن تركيب وكيفيه عمل مضخات الحريق.
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (9 أبريل 2009)

*Nfpa*

التعرف على أكواد nfpa وإستخداماتها 
من nfpa 1 إلى nfpa 5000

الملف بالمرفقات ​


----------



## تغرو (9 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خير الف الف شكر


----------



## السيد نور الدين (9 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله لك في كل عملك والي الامام


----------



## هانى موسى (10 أبريل 2009)

انا اسف كان حجم الملف كبير 

لذا ساحاول رفعه بطريقة اخري


----------



## رائد عمار (10 أبريل 2009)

شكرا اخ مصطفى على هذا المجهود 
سر ونحن معك


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (10 أبريل 2009)

ر فعت هذا الملف على هذا الموقع أيضا لأن فيه كتب أخرى ربما تنفعكم 
http://www.scribd.com/doc/14124978/nfpalist​


----------



## nofal (10 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا أخى


----------



## على عنبه (11 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خير وبانتظار المزيد 
ويا ريت كود ال uniform swwmming bool ,spa and hot tub لانى محتاجه ضرورى


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (12 أبريل 2009)

الأخ على عنبة إليك هذين الموقعين​ 
http://www.iapmo.org​ 
وإنسخ هذا العنوان وضعه فى الـ address ​ 
http://www.iapmo.org/Pages/DownloadCenter.aspx?RootFolder=%2fUPC%20Report%20On%20Comments%2f2008%20UPC%20ROC&FolderCTID=&View={444685AA-D348-43F0-A2EC-3FAB4E74B4F1
}​


----------



## fmharfoush (12 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خير على هذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## فراس بشناق (14 أبريل 2009)

مشاركات رائعه وننتظر الموسوعات الباقيه


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (19 مايو 2009)

*Fire extinguishers*

*I'm here again with this small file. Remember! HSE never takes a holiday**.*​


----------



## medhat56 (21 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم
اخى ابو البراء 2007 مشكور على المجهود ولكن البرنامج والكراك غير موجود
ارجو رفعة على موقع اخر
*البرنامج سوف تحملونه كنسخة تجريبه والكراك معه

رابط التحميل البرنامج

هنا بأذن الله

رابط الكراك

هنا بأذن الله
مع خالص تحياتى
*


----------



## amr m hassanin (8 يوليو 2009)

فعلا معلومات مفيدة جدا ولو فية حد يعرف مركز او ك\مكان تدريب لمكافحة الحريق يكون معتمد من nfpa يقول لى


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (14 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بارك الله فيكم على هذه المعلومات المفيدة جداً.
أريد المساعدة في معرفة الكود الأردني للوقاية من الحرائق.
ولكم جزيل الشكر.


----------



## snipermaster (15 يوليو 2009)

مجهود اكتر من رائع ربنا يوفقكم 
وفى تقدم دوما


----------



## خالد العسيلي (16 يوليو 2009)

رائع جزيت الجنة أخي مصطفى


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (16 يوليو 2009)

_الأخ المهندس مصطفى الوكيل_
_جهود مميزة ، وعمل مثابر ،وبحث وبذل للمعلومة _
_كل ذلك ملموس في المواضيع والمداخلات والمشاركات_
_بارك الله فيك _
_وزادك من علمه وفضله._


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (17 يوليو 2009)

شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك

بارك الله فيك وجزيت خيرا


----------



## fouad828384 (20 يوليو 2009)

اشكر كل من ساهم واعد هذا الموقع للفائدة الكبيرة التي نجنيها من المعلومات القيمة التي فية شكر شكرا


----------



## snipermaster (20 يوليو 2009)

طبعاا كل الشكر للعضو الرائع بادىء هذا الموضوع الشيق
احب الاول اعرفكم بنفسى انا مصطفى مهندس كهرباء
ب بحكم شغلى اشتغلت اطفاء
اشتغلت fm200 و اشتغلت co2
بس طبعا تصميمهم مش قوى معايا لانى شغال ببرامج بتعمل كل شىء اينعم فاهم اساسيات بس برده
واشتغلت كمان مياة
واشتغلت بقى على احدث شىء وهو الfog وهو اطفاء بالمياة بس ضغط عالى جداا 120 بار يستخدم فى الاماكن التى يوجد بها اجهرزة كمبيوتر او كابلات كهرباء وخلافه 
ممكن نساعد بعض فى الموضوع ده بحيث كل واحد يفيد الاخر بشىء ونبدا حمله شرح نستفاد ونفيد بعض كل منا قوى فى شىء يبدا بشرحة
الله الموفق


----------



## fouad828384 (23 يوليو 2009)

*استبان*

نعم انا مع جعل مواضيع الحريق منفصلة


----------



## senuors (26 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك


موضوع مميز جدا


----------



## long day (26 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
المشرف العام على هذا القسم 
تحية طيبة وبعد 
سيدى الفاضل انى اعمل فى مجال جمع ونقل قش الارز 
ارجو من سيادتكم الطرق المثلى لمنع الحرق والوقاية منها وكيفية التعامل مع مثل هذة الحرائق 
اقصد الامن الصناعى لهذا المجال 
وليسادتكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## الكراني (28 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله ألف خير يا أخي الكريم


----------



## nofal (29 يوليو 2009)

لم أجد أفضل من جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك .


----------



## jomuh (2 أغسطس 2009)

اكثر الله من امثالك واطال في عمرك لتمتعنا بالمزيد يا بو صطيف


----------



## مهندس محمود الخولي (3 أغسطس 2009)

وافر الشكر و التقدير للمهندس الاستشاري مصطفى الوكيل على كل هذا المجهود الرائع و إلى الأمام دائما


----------



## hamadawa (3 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور
مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور
مشكور


----------



## atefabdrabou (8 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## belalashraf (11 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## الدكة (15 أغسطس 2009)

بس هل من الامان إستخدام نظام بـ fm200 بالمنشآت الصحية :
1. الارشيف
2. غرف الاشعة ... الخ

وهل يمكن الاستغناء عن نظام fm200 بالنظام المؤخر double inter lock


----------



## fateh_152000 (17 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله عنا كل خير اخي الكريم


----------



## fraidi (18 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور على المجهود الكبير


----------



## hammhamm44 (21 أغسطس 2009)

real very good work and Ramdan Kareem


----------



## م/عادل حسن (22 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع جميل وملفات رائعه


----------



## hmmed (28 أغسطس 2009)

مشكورين على هذه المواضيع ارجو ارسال ملصقات عربية عن السلامة


----------



## عليتركي (30 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلاً ويا حبذا لو كان فيه مقاطع فيديو توضيحية عن كل ما يتعلق بالأمن والإطفاء والسلامة مثل:
-مكافحة الحريق.
-أنظمة مكافحة الحريق الآلية .
-التغطية الأمنية .
-السلامة ومنع الخسائر .
-التدريب على الإطفاء والسلامة .
-حماية البيئة .


----------



## مصطفى الحلاج (3 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا
ولك جزيل الشكر والعرفان


----------



## بن زراري (3 سبتمبر 2009)

*مقالات لها صلة باالسلامة من النار*

http://www.fseonline.co.uk/articles.asp?article_id=8429&viewcomment=1

http://www.fseonline.co.uk/articles.asp?article_id=8770&viewcomment=1

http://www.frmjournal.com/Journal+Archive/2008/June 
هذا الاخير يحتاج الى تسجيل للحصول على المقال


----------



## بن زراري (3 سبتمبر 2009)

*للمهندسين المبتدئين :*

[FONT=Times New Roman,Times,serif]*Fire Alarm System's Training Software*[/FONT]​ 
http://benzerari.tripod.com/

I confirm there is no Virus threats just install it and use it


----------



## بن زراري (4 سبتمبر 2009)

*An overview of Algerian fire safety context*

http://benzerari.tripod.com/internationalfiresafetymarketingtrends/


----------



## ايمن عبد الحكيم (5 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرن احوانى على تعبهم


----------



## م. وليد الجمل (7 سبتمبر 2009)

أخي الكريم م. تامر
كنت قد راسلتك على الإيميل لكن للأسف لم أتلقى ردا و يبدو أنك مشغول
فأرجو إن سمح وقتك أن تجيب على سؤالي
*ما هي انواع رؤوس المرشات المائية؟
فمنها من يحتوي على زجاجة تحتوي على سائل ملون يحدد درجة حرارة انصهاره و فتح مسار الماء تبعا للون السائل
ومنها من لا يحتوي على هذه الزجاجة و تتحدد درجة حرارة انصهاره تبعا للون الشريط المرسوم عليه و هذا النوع ما اريد معرفته
فأرجو المساعدة و التكرم بالرد*


----------



## mohamedtotti (8 سبتمبر 2009)

ألف شكر علي المجهود الجبارررررررررررررررررر


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (10 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور أخي بن زراري
على هذا المجهود الطيب


----------



## درش2010 (15 سبتمبر 2009)

جزالك الله كل خير انا مهندس ميكانيكا ومسافر السعوديه ان شاء الله للعمل بمكتب استشاري في هذا المجال هل من نصائح معينه


----------



## akram79 (15 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم .. الشكر الجزيل على المجهود الكبير ..سؤالي حول (alarm chick valve ) المستخدم في automatic sprinkler system اذا كان لدينا موقف سيارات ذو مساحة كبيرة جدا كيف نحدد العدد المطلوب و ما هي القاعدة و السؤال الثاني اذا كان لدينا بناء محمي من الداخل ب ( sprinkler system + wet landing valve 2,5" ) ومن الخارج ب ( external hydrant system ) كيف نحدد السعة المطلوبة لمضخة الحريق و شكرا , ارجو الرد.


----------



## youayman (20 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود الرائع 
وياريت حضرتك تبعت الايميل بتاعك علشان انا مهندس ميكانيكا داخل المجال جديد
الايميل بتاعى ******************


----------



## akram79 (20 سبتمبر 2009)

*وين الخبراء !!!!*

اذا كان لديك اي فكرة حول الموضوع ارجو طرحها من خلال المنتدى , لتتم مناقشتها من قبل المختصين.


----------



## hend abdallh (24 سبتمبر 2009)

لكم جزيل الشكر على هذة المعلومات الرائعة


----------



## يوسف غضنفري (25 سبتمبر 2009)

ابو البراء2007 قال:


> الاخ العزيز القصروى السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ثم ام بعد فلاختيار المضخات المناسبة لمد شبكة مرشات المياه التلقائية عدة خطوات
> 1- حساب كل من جالون لكل دقيقة q وضغط الشبكة pوذلك بعدة طرق سوف تجدها فى nfpa13 فصل رقم 8 وهى طرق كثيرة جدا ومعقدة لذا سوف اوفر عليك هذا الجهد بهذا الكتاب الذى يتكلم على كل حسابات المرشات وقد تم رفعه قبل ذلك بمعرفة الملتقى
> فى هذا الرابط
> http://mihd.net/5ih6po
> ...


 
اخي العزيز أبو البراء

شكرا على الجهد المبذول لخدمة اخوانك في المنتدى 

لي ملاحظة بسيطة وهي في الملف المرفق للنقطة رقم 2 حيث ان هذا الملف ليس له علاقة بحساب سعة المياه المطلوبه لتغطية المرشات .. انما الملف المرفق له علاقة بحساب كميات الموارد المطلوبة عند الاستجابة لحوادث الحريق من قبل مراكز الاطفاء وكمية المياه حسب الاليات التي تستجيب للحادث ..

لك مني كل التقدير والاحترام


----------



## akram79 (25 سبتمبر 2009)

الشكر الجزيل على المجهود الكبير ... ارجو الرد على استفساري


----------



## v_sukkar (2 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاااااااااااااااااك الله كل خير


----------



## الحلا شرقي (7 أكتوبر 2009)

*استفسار بسيط*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة​كم انا سعيد بوجود هذا المنتدي الاكثر من رائع.........:67:
وسوف اصبح احد اعضاء هذا المنتدي لكي نتداول الخبرات المهنية ونستفيد من البعض؟؟

انا زميل لكم اعمل وحدة الاطفاء والانقاذ ومكافحة الحرائق للطيران المدني اتمني ان يكون لنا نصيب
من هذه المشاركات الرائع واي شخص يملك معلومة يوضحها لنا لكي نستفيد من خبرته المهنية والعلمية؟؟؟
واذا فية روابط متخصصة في هذا الموضوع ارجو ارسالها؟؟؟
بالنسبة ياشباب لدراسة الاوشا هل نستفيد منها في عملنا كرجال اطفاء او ترفع مستوياتنا الوظيفة
وهل هي معتمدة من الطيران المدني ؟؟
واذا فية معاهد تدرسها اين توجد هل هي في مصر فقط او في الخليج ؟؟
واين يوجد مكانها في مصر..........زز
واسف علي الاطالة ××××××××××××××××××
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة""""""""""""""""​


----------



## على عنبه (16 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير
شكر على هذا الموقع (الجامد)


----------



## أحباء فى الله (19 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراً جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## hasanadel88 (26 أكتوبر 2009)

تحياتى لك على موضوعك الممتاز. معلمومات قيمة جيدا. موضوع حقا يستحق التثبيت
لى طلب و هو احتاج اى معلومات علمية عن ال low pressure water mist system و خاصا مكوناتة بالتفصيل فى الاسبوع الحالى و باقى المعلومات تاتى فيما بعد
فاذا وجد كتاب او اى مصدر اكون شاكر لكم جميعا.


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (26 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أود أن أسال عن أهم أنظمة مكافحة الحريق من حيث النوع والمساحة والكمية أوالعدد.


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (27 أكتوبر 2009)

*أنظمة مكافحة الحريق*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أود أن أسال عن أنظمة مكافحة الحريق من حيث النوع والمساحة والكمية أوالعدد.


----------



## علي الحميد (27 أكتوبر 2009)

اتمنى أن يكون هذا الملف مفيد

http://ifile.it/cdt23ue


----------



## s_elmansy (28 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (28 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً أخي علي السبيعي على هذه المعلومات القيمة.


----------



## خيري الشريف (1 نوفمبر 2009)

Handrail. A bar, pipe, or similar member designed to furnish
persons with a handhold.
Hazardous Area. Those areas of structures or buildings posing
a degree of hazard greater than that normal to the general occupancy
of a building or structure, such as those areas used for the
storage or use of combustibles or flammables; toxic, noxious, or
corrosive materials; or heat-producing appliances. (See Section 22-
1 or 23-1.)
Health Care Occupancy. (See Section 4-1.)
High Hazard Industrial Occupancy. (See Section 28-1.)
High-Rise Building.* A building more than 75 ft (23 m) in
height. Building height shall be measured from the lowest level of
fire department vehicle access to the floor of the highest occupiable
story.
Horizontal Exit. (See Section 5-1.)
Hospital. (See Section 12-1 or 13-1.)
Hotel. (See Section 16-1 or 17-1.)
Industrial Occupancy. (See Section 4-1.)
Interior Finish. (See Section 6-5.)
Interior Floor Finish. (See Section 6-5.)
Labeled. Equipment or materials to which has been attached a
label, symbol, or other identifying mark of an organization that is
acceptable to the authority having jurisdiction and concerned with
product evaluation, that maintains periodic inspection of production
of labeled equipment or materials, and by whose labeling the
manufacturer indicates compliance with appropriate standards or
performance in a specified manner.
Life Safety Evaluation. (See Section 8-1 or 9-1.)
Limited Care Facility. (See Section 12-1 or 13-1.)
Limited-Combustible.* As applied to a building construction
material, other than interior finish, means a material not complying
with the definition of noncombustible material that, in the form in
which it is used, has a potential heat value not exceeding 3500
Btu/lb (8.14 × 106 J/kg) and complies with one of the following
paragraphs, (a) or (b).
(a) Materials having a structural base of noncombustible material
with a surfacing not exceeding a thickness of 1/8 in. (0.3 cm) that
has a flame spread rating not greater than 50.
(b) Materials, in the form and thickness used, other than as described
in (a), having neither a flame spread rating greater than 25
nor evidence of continued progressive combustion, and of such
composition that surfaces that would be exposed by cutting through
the material on any plane would have neither a flame spread rating
greater than 25 nor evidence of continued progressive combustion.
Materials subject to increase in combustibility or flame spread
rating beyond the limits herein established through the effects of
age, moisture, or other atmospheric condition shall be considered
combustible.
101–22 LIFE SAFETY CODE
1997 Edition
Listed.* Equipment, materials, or services included in a list
published by an organization that is acceptable to the authority having
jurisdiction and concerned with evaluation of products or services,
that maintains periodic inspection of production of listed
equipment or materials or periodic evaluation of services, and
whose listing states that either the equipment, material, or service
meets identified standards or has been tested and found suitable for
a specified purpose.
Living Area. Any normally occupiable space in a residential
occupancy, other than sleeping rooms or rooms that are intended
for combination sleeping/living, bathrooms, toilet compartments,
kitchens, closets, halls, storage or utility spaces, and similar areas.
Load, Live. The weight superimposed by the use and occupancy
of the building, not including the wind load, earthquake
load, or dead load.
Lodging Home. (See Section 20-1.)
Means of Egress. (See Section 5-1.)
Means of Escape. A way out of a building or structure that
does not conform to the strict definition of means of egress but
does provide an alternate way out.
Mercantile Occupancy. (See Section 4-1.)
Mezzanine. An intermediate level between the floor and the
ceiling of any room or space.
Multipurpose Assembly Occupancy. (See Section 8-1.)
Noncombustible. A material that, in the form in which it is
used and under the conditions anticipated, will not aid combustion
or add appreciable heat to an ambient fire. Materials, where
tested in accordance with ASTM E136, Standard Test Method for
Behavior of Materials in a Vertical Tube Furnace at 750°C, and
conforming to the criteria contained in Section 7 of the referenced
standard shall be considered as noncombustible.
Nursing Home. (See Section 12-1 or 13-1.)
Occupancy. The purpose for which a building or portion
thereof is used or intended to be used.
Occupant Load. The total number of persons that might occupy
a building or portion thereof at any one time.
Occupiable Story. A story occupied by people on a regular
basis. Stories used exclusively for mechanical equipment rooms,
elevator penthouses, and similar spaces are not occupiable stories.
One- and Two-Family Dwelling. (See Section 21-1.)
Open-Air Mercantile Operation. (See Section 24-1 or 25-1.)
Open Plan Educational Building. (See Section 10-1 or 11-
1.)
Open Structure. (See Section 32-2.)
Outpatient (Ambulatory) Clinic. (See Section 12-1 or 13-1.)
Outside Stair. Outside stairs include stairs where at least one
side is open to the outer air. (See 5-2.2.)
Partial Smoke Detection System. (See 7-6.2.9.)
Personal Care. (See Section 22-1 or 23-1.)
Pinrail. (See Section 8-1 or 9-1.)
Place of Assembly. (See Assembly Occupancy in Section 4-1.)
Plastic, Cellular or Foamed. A heterogeneous system comprised
of at least two phases, one of which is a continuous polymeric
organic material, and the second of which is deliberately
introduced for the purpose of distributing gas in voids throughout
the material, and foamed and unfoamed polymeric or monomeric
precursors (prepolymer, if used), plasticizers, fillers, extenders, catalysts,
blowing agents, colorants, stabilizers, lubricants, surfactants,
pigments, reaction control agents, processing aids, and flame
retardants.
Platform. (See Section 8-1 or 9-1.)
Platform, Temporary. (See Section 8-1 or 9-1.)
Plenum. An air compartment or chamber to which one or
more ducts are connected and that forms part of an air distribution
system.
Point of Safety. (See Section 22-1 or 23-1.)
Proscenium Wall. (See Section 8-1 or 9-1.)
Public Way. Any street, alley, or other similar parcel of land
essentially open to the outside air deeded, dedicated, or otherwise
permanently appropriated to the public for public use and having a
clear width and height of not less than 10 ft (3 m).
Ramp. A walking surface that has a slope steeper than 1 in 20.
(See 5-2.5.)
Resident. (See Section 22-1 or 23-1.)
Residential Board and Care. (See Section 22-1 or 23-1.)
Residential Housing Area. (See Section 14-1 or 15-1.)
Residential Occupancy. (See Section 4-1.)
Rooming House. (See Section 20-1.)
Sally Port (Security Vestibule). (See Section 14-1 or 15-1.)
Self-Closing. Equipped with an approved device that will ensure
closing after having been opened.
Separate Atmosphere (Educational Occupancy). (See Section
10-1 or 11-1.)
Separated Exit Ramp. (See Section 5-1 , Exit.)
Separated Exit Stair. (See Section 5-1 , Exit.)
Shall. Indicates a mandatory requirement.
Should. Indicates a recommendation or that which is advised
but not required.
Smoke Barrier. A continuous membrane, either vertical or
horizontal, such as a wall, floor, or ceiling assembly, that
is designed and constructed to restrict the movement of smoke. A
smoke barrier might or might not have a fire resistance rating.
Such barriers might have protected openings. (See Section 6-3.)
Smoke Compartment.* A smoke compartment is a space
within a building enclosed by smoke barriers on all sides, including
the top and bottom. (See Section 6-3.)
Smoke Detector. A device that senses visible or invisible particles
of combustion.
Smoke Protected Assembly Seating. (See 8-4.2 or 9-4.2.)
Special Amusement Building. (See Section 8-1 or 9-1.)
Special Purpose Industrial Occupancy. (See Section 28-1.)
Special Structure. (See 4-


----------



## سيد ناجح (2 نوفمبر 2009)

*كفر الدير /شبين القناطر /القليوبيه /مصر*

أقترح أن يكون علم الحريق وهندسه الإطفاء علم متخصص قائم بذاته ويكون من ضمن أقسام الهندسه لأنه مهم جدا في الحياه العمليه *********** المهندس /سيد ناجح سيد ***/ هندسه المطريه ***/ جامعه حلوان


----------



## elgammal plaza (6 نوفمبر 2009)

اشكركم علي هذا المجهود القيم 
ذادكم الله من فضله


----------



## مهندس8080 (6 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك على الموضوع الرئع


----------



## sofiane.hse (7 نوفمبر 2009)

مواضيغ غاية في الاهمية مشكوريين


----------



## سعد الضويحى (11 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء عنا


----------



## خيري الشريف (11 نوفمبر 2009)

معدات إطفاء الحريق اليدوية المتنقلة هي المعدات اليدوية المتنقلة " المكافحة الأولية " والتي تسـتعمل لمكافحة الحريق في أول مراحله من قبل الأشـخاص العاديين المتواجدين في المبنى ، ويجب أن تكون المطفأة اليدوية مطابقة للمواصفات القياسية والمعتمدة من الجهات المختصة ، وتعد مطفأة البودرة الجافة أفضل المطفآت المستخدمة لإطفاء حرائق المركبات على الإطلاق لكونها لا تسبب أضرارا مادية ومعنوية من جراء استخدامها ، وتنقسم أنواع المطفأت اليدوية إلى :- 1- مطفأة الماء المضغوط ( A ) عبارة عن أسطوانة معباة بالماء تحت ضغط غاز خامل ، وتستخدم لإطفاء حرائق الأخشاب والأوراق والنسيج والبلاستيك .. انتبه .. لا يمكن استخدام هذا النوع لإطفاء حرائق الأجهزة والمعدات الكهربائية المتصلة بالتيار الكهربائي الحي أو حرائق الزيوت والشحوم أو المعادن. ومطفأة الماء تعمل على تخفيض درجة حرارة المواد المشتعلة. 2- مطفأة ثاني أكسيد الكربون ( BC ) أسطوانة من الصلب تحتوي على غاز ثاني اكسيد الكربون الذي تم ضغطه لدرجة الإسالة ويستخدم لإطفاء حرائق الزيوت والشحوم والأصباغ وحرائق الكهرباء والسوائل سريعة الاشتعال . يعمل غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون على خنق اللهب وتبريد درجة الحرارة ، ينطلق بدرجة حرارة (76 تحت الصفر) ، المطفأة ضعيفة التأثير في الهواء الطلق، تتبدد بفعل الريح ،تصدر صوتاً قوياً عند الاستخدام. 3- مطفأة الرغوة ( B ) اسطوانة معبأة بالماء ومواد عضوية تنتج الرغوة ( الفوم ) وتستخدم المطفأة لإطفاء حرائق الزيوت والبترول والشحم والأصباغ .. أنتبه .. لا يمكن استخدام المطفأة مع حرائق التجهيزات الكهربائية المتصلة بالتيار الكهربائي الحي .تعمل على عزل سطح المادة عن الأكسجين والتبريد لاحتوائه الماء. 4- مطفأة البودرة الكيماوية الجافة ( D ) أسطوانة معبأة بالبودرة الكيماوية الجافة وتستخدم لإطفاء حرائق الكحول والبترول والأصباغ والمواد سريعة الاشتعال والمعادن ( ماغنسيوم - صوديوم - بوتاسيوم ) ، تعمل على عزل سطح المادة المشتعلة. 5- مطفأة الهالون ( أبخرة السوائل المخمدة ) لا يفضل استخدام هذا النوع لأن الأبخرة الناتجة عنه سامة وتؤثر على مستخدميها وخاصة في الأماكن المغلقة .لأنه على قاعدة من الكلور والفلور والبروم وكلها غازات سامة وتؤثر على طبقة الأوزون . وهو مطفأ جيد لجميع أنواع الحرائق . 6- بطانية الحريق يستخدم غطاء الحريق ( بطانية الحريق ) في المطابخ يتم سحب البطانية من داخل العلبة وفتحها بالكامل وتغطية الحريق بها لمنع الأكسجين . معدات إطفاء الحريق الثابتة ( التلقائية ) هي أنظمة الإطفـاء المنتجة للماء أو لوسائط الإطفاء الأخــرى التي تتناسب مع نوع المـواد المعرّضة للاحتراق ( ثاني أكسيد الكربون CO2 على سبيل المثال)، تعمل آلياً على إطفاء الحرائق فور اندلاعها ولها التأثير الفاعل في حماية الموقع من تفاعل الحرائق وتطورها وانتشارها . وتعمل أنظمة الإطفاء المنتجة للماء على إطلاق كميات من رذاذ الماء لتنتشر على المادة المشتعلة فتعمل على تخفيض درجة حرارتها إلى ما دون درجة الاشتعال ، وتعمل أنظمة الإطفاء الأخرى على قواعد الخنق والتبريد وإفساد جو الاشتعال. بالإمكان تركيب أنظمة الإطفاء المنتجة للماء في كافة المواقع التي لا تتأثر بالماء ، فهي تتحكم بالحرائق بسرعة وفاعلية، ولها تأثيرها الفاعل في تخفيف درجةتركيز دخان الحريق والغازات السامة المنبعثة منه بتأثير من بخر الماء المنبعث ، ورذاذ مياه الإطفاء. بكرات الإطفاء: هي وسائل إطفاء تستخدم لمكافحة حرائق النوع الأول وتعمل على قاعدة تخفيض درجة حرارة المادة المشتعلة. مواد الإطفاء المستخدمة فيها هي الماء ويمنع استخدامها لمكافحة حرائق الأجهزة الكهربائية. وتوجد في معظم الأبنية والمنشآت ، وهي أحد تجهيزات الوقاية الرئيسية والهامة في المواقع المختلفة. استخدام أجهزة الإطفاء اليدوية يعتبر أهم من توفير أجهزة الإطفاء في مواقـع العمل هو عملية تدريب الأشخاص كيفية قيامهم باستعمالها وعلى كيفية التشغيل والاستخدام أمراً ضرورياً ونوجز فيما يلي بعض المعلومات المتعلقة بعملية تشغيل المطفأت : - 1- عند استخدام أجهزة الإطفاء يجب اختيار الموقع القريب من الحريق بحيث يكون هذا الموقع مأموناً بحيث يسهل منه التراجع عند اللزوم دون عناء أو مشقة، ويفضـل أن يكون قريباً ما أمكن من الأبواب أو المخارج الاخرى0 وإذا كان الحريق خارج المبنى فيجب أن يكون موقع أجهزة الإطفاء أعلى مستوى الريح 0 2- يعتبر خفض قامة الشخص عند قيامه بمكافحة الحريق من الوسائل المفيدة لتفادى خطر دخان وحرارة الحريق كما تيسر له الاقتراب من موقع الحريق 0 3- يجب التأكد تماماً من إخماد الحريق قبل مغادرة الموقع بحيث لا يتوقع عودة اشتعاله مرة أخرى 0 كيفية استخدام مطفأت الماء يصوب الماء المندفع من المطفأة أسفل مواقع اللهب ويجرى تغيير الاتجاه في جميـع المساحة المشتعل فيها النار ، ويراعى غمر الأجزاء الساخنة بالماء بعد القيام بإطفاء لهب الحريق وفى حالة الحرائق التي تنتشر فى اتجاه عمودي فيجب مكافحة الأجزاء السفلي ثم الاتجاه إلى أعلى 0 كيفية استخدام المطفأت الرغوية في حالة وجود سائل مشتعل داخل إناء يراعى توجيه الرغاوى إلى الجدار الداخلي للوعاء فوق مستوى السائل حتى يمكن للرغاوى أن تتكون وتنتشر فـوق سطح السائل وعندما يكون ذلك متعذراً فانه في الإمكان أن تلقى الرغاوى أعلى موقع النيران بحيث يمكنها السقوط فوق سطح السائل حيث تستقر وتكون طبقة متماسكة ، ويراعى عدم توجيه الرغاوى مباشرة على سطح السائل لان ذلك يجعل الرغاوى تندفع اسفل سطح السائل المشتعل حيث تفقد الكثير من خواصها المؤثرة هذا بالإضافة إلى احتمال تناثر السائل المشتعل خارج الإناء . كيفية استخدام مطفأت المسحوق الجاف وثاني أكسيد الكربون وأبخرة السوائل المخمدة في حالة حدوث حرائق بعبوات تحوى سوائل قابلة للالتهاب أو عندما تنسكب هذه السوائل فوق الأرضيات يراعى توجيه المطفأة ( المسحوق الجاف- ثاني أكسيد الكربون- أبخرة السوائل المخمدة ) تجاه اقرب طرف للنيران ثم تجرى عملية كسح سريعة في اتجاه أبعد طرف وتعاد هذه الحركة حتى يتم إطفاء الحـريق ، أما إذا كان الحريق فى سائل يتساقط من مستوى مرتفع فيجب توجيه المطفأة إلى اسفل نقطة ثم تحريكها بسرعة إلى أعلى 0 وعند حدوث حريق بأجهزة وتركيبات كهربائية توجه المطفأة في اتجاه مستقيم ناحية الحريق ، وعندما تكون التجهيزات الكهربائية مغلقة داخل جهاز فتصوب المطفأة في اتجاه الفتحات الموجودة بجسم الغلاف حتى يمكن نفاذها إلى الداخل 0 العناية بمطفأة الحريق يجب أن نتعرف على مكونات مطفأة الحريق وهي :- o جسم المطفأة: هو الجسم المعدني الذي يحتوي مواد الإطفاء. o الخرطوم : هو الجزء الذي تمر عبره مواد الإطفاء من جسم المطفأة إلى فوهة القذف. (قد لا يوجد خرطوم في المطفآت ذات الأحجام الصغيرة ). o مسمار الأمان : هو الحلقة المعدنية الخاصة بتثبيت ذراع التشغيل، والمخصصة لمنع انطلاق مواد الإطفاء نتيجة الضغط الخطأ على ذراع التشغيل. o مقبض الحمل : هو الجزء المعدني الثابت الذي يستخدم لحمل المطفأة. o ذراع التشغيل : هو الجزء المعدني المتحرك الذي يعلو مقبض الحمل، وهو أداة تشغيل المطفأة وإطلاق مواد لإطفاء. o مؤشر الضغط : هو الجزء الذي يظهر صلاحية المطفأة ( يلاحظ وجود مؤشر الضغط في جميع المطفآت القياسية عدا مطفأة ثاني أكسيد الكربون التي تختبر صلاحيتها عن طريق الوزن أو الصيانة ). انتبه .. 1- يجب التأكد من صلاحية مطفأة الحريق لأنها هي الرفيق الوفي لحمايتك من الحريق لحظة حدوثه . 2- راقب المؤشر الموجود بالمطفأة – وكذلك وزن المطفأة ثاني أكسيد الكربون . 3- راقب تاريخ الصيانة المدون على المطفأة . 4- اتصل بالشركة المتخصصة كل 6 شهور لإجراء الصيانة الوقائية للمطفأة . 5- أتصل بالشركة المتخصصة فوراً لإعادة تعبئة مطفأة الحريق عن استخدامها وإفراغ عبوتها . 6- حدد موقع أجهزة الإطفاء الموجودة لديك وضع نظام ترقيم لها. أولاً التوصيات المتعلقة بعناصر تكوين المبنى 1- تدرس ا لعناصر التي يتكون منها المبنى ومدى مقاومتها للنيران لكى تتناسب مع النشاط المزاول . 2- تحدد الفتحات الموجودة بالحزائط والاسقف والارضيات والتي يسهل نفاذ لهب وحرارة الحريق من خلالها ثم تقرر التوصيات اللازمة لمنع انتشار الحريق بالمكان ويتضمن ذلك ما يلي :- - تركيب أبواب مقاومة للنيران . - استبدال أبواب ليست مقاومة للنيران بأخرى مقاومة للنيران - غلق الابواب تلقائياً عند حدوث حريق . - تركيب زجاج مقاوم للنيران بالشابيك أو ستائر معدنية في بعض الحالات . 3-جعل الاسقف أو الارضيات من مواد مقاومة للنيران . 4-الاحتياطات اللازمة لمنع انتشار الحريق بالمناور ومواقع السلالم والمصاعد ( تبطين الحوائط بعناصر غير قابلة للاشتعال وتركيب أبواب مقاومة للحريق ) 5- مواد الانشاء الخاصة بأماكن التخزين أو استخدام السوائل البترولية أو المواد والسوائل الخطرة القابلة للالتهاب ( مواقع تخزين هذه المواد – المواد التي تصنع منها العبوات – إقامة مباني التخزين من مواد مقاومة للنيران – وسائل التهوية داخل المخزن ) . 6- تقسيم الحيز الكبير بإقامة فواصل للاقلال من حجمه حتى لا ينتشر الحريق


----------



## خيري الشريف (11 نوفمبر 2009)

معدات إطفاء الحريق اليدوية المتنقلة
هي المعدات اليدوية المتنقلة " المكافحة الأولية " والتي تسـتعمل لمكافحة الحريق في أول مراحله من قبل الأشـخاص العاديين المتواجدين في المبنى ، ويجب أن تكون المطفأة اليدوية مطابقة للمواصفات القياسية والمعتمدة من الجهات المختصة ، وتعد مطفأة البودرة الجافة أفضل المطفآت المستخدمة لإطفاء حرائق المركبات على الإطلاق لكونها لا تسبب أضرارا مادية ومعنوية من جراء استخدامها ، وتنقسم أنواع المطفأت اليدوية إلى :-

1- مطفأة الماء المضغوط ( a )
عبارة عن أسطوانة معباة بالماء تحت ضغط غاز خامل ، وتستخدم لإطفاء حرائق الأخشاب والأوراق والنسيج والبلاستيك .. انتبه .. لا يمكن استخدام هذا النوع لإطفاء حرائق الأجهزة والمعدات الكهربائية المتصلة بالتيار الكهربائي الحي أو حرائق الزيوت والشحوم أو المعادن. ومطفأة الماء تعمل على تخفيض درجة حرارة المواد المشتعلة.

2- مطفأة ثاني أكسيد الكربون ( bc )
أسطوانة من الصلب تحتوي على غاز ثاني اكسيد الكربون الذي تم ضغطه لدرجة الإسالة ويستخدم لإطفاء حرائق الزيوت والشحوم والأصباغ وحرائق الكهرباء والسوائل سريعة الاشتعال . يعمل غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون على خنق اللهب وتبريد درجة الحرارة ، ينطلق بدرجة حرارة (76 تحت الصفر) ، المطفأة ضعيفة التأثير في الهواء الطلق، تتبدد بفعل الريح ،تصدر صوتاً قوياً عند الاستخدام. 

3- مطفأة الرغوة ( b )
اسطوانة معبأة بالماء ومواد عضوية تنتج الرغوة ( الفوم ) وتستخدم المطفأة لإطفاء حرائق الزيوت والبترول والشحم والأصباغ .. أنتبه .. لا يمكن استخدام المطفأة مع حرائق التجهيزات الكهربائية المتصلة بالتيار الكهربائي الحي .تعمل على عزل سطح المادة عن الأكسجين والتبريد لاحتوائه الماء. 

4- مطفأة البودرة الكيماوية الجافة ( d )
أسطوانة معبأة بالبودرة الكيماوية الجافة وتستخدم لإطفاء حرائق الكحول والبترول والأصباغ والمواد سريعة الاشتعال والمعادن ( ماغنسيوم - صوديوم - بوتاسيوم ) ، تعمل على عزل سطح المادة المشتعلة. 

5- مطفأة الهالون ( أبخرة السوائل المخمدة )
لا يفضل استخدام هذا النوع لأن الأبخرة الناتجة عنه سامة وتؤثر على مستخدميها وخاصة في الأماكن المغلقة .لأنه على قاعدة من الكلور والفلور والبروم وكلها غازات سامة وتؤثر على طبقة الأوزون . وهو مطفأ جيد لجميع أنواع الحرائق .

6- بطانية الحريق
يستخدم غطاء الحريق ( بطانية الحريق ) في المطابخ يتم سحب البطانية من داخل العلبة وفتحها بالكامل وتغطية الحريق بها لمنع الأكسجين .

معدات إطفاء الحريق الثابتة ( التلقائية )
هي أنظمة الإطفـاء المنتجة للماء أو لوسائط الإطفاء الأخــرى التي تتناسب مع نوع المـواد المعرّضة للاحتراق ( ثاني أكسيد الكربون co2 على سبيل المثال)، تعمل آلياً على إطفاء الحرائق فور اندلاعها ولها التأثير الفاعل في حماية الموقع من تفاعل الحرائق وتطورها وانتشارها . وتعمل أنظمة الإطفاء المنتجة للماء على إطلاق كميات من رذاذ الماء لتنتشر على المادة المشتعلة فتعمل على تخفيض درجة حرارتها إلى ما دون درجة الاشتعال ، وتعمل أنظمة الإطفاء الأخرى على قواعد الخنق والتبريد وإفساد جو الاشتعال. بالإمكان تركيب أنظمة الإطفاء المنتجة للماء في كافة المواقع التي لا تتأثر بالماء ، فهي تتحكم بالحرائق بسرعة وفاعلية، ولها تأثيرها الفاعل في تخفيف درجةتركيز دخان الحريق والغازات السامة المنبعثة منه بتأثير من بخر الماء المنبعث ، ورذاذ مياه الإطفاء. 
بكرات الإطفاء: 
هي وسائل إطفاء تستخدم لمكافحة حرائق النوع الأول وتعمل على قاعدة تخفيض درجة حرارة المادة المشتعلة. مواد الإطفاء المستخدمة فيها هي الماء ويمنع استخدامها لمكافحة حرائق الأجهزة الكهربائية. وتوجد في معظم الأبنية والمنشآت ، وهي أحد تجهيزات الوقاية الرئيسية والهامة في المواقع المختلفة.

استخدام أجهزة الإطفاء اليدوية
يعتبر أهم من توفير أجهزة الإطفاء في مواقـع العمل هو عملية تدريب الأشخاص كيفية قيامهم باستعمالها وعلى كيفية التشغيل والاستخدام أمراً ضرورياً ونوجز فيما يلي بعض المعلومات المتعلقة بعملية تشغيل المطفأت : -
1- عند استخدام أجهزة الإطفاء يجب اختيار الموقع القريب من الحريق بحيث يكون هذا الموقع مأموناً بحيث يسهل منه التراجع عند اللزوم دون عناء أو مشقة، ويفضـل أن يكون قريباً ما أمكن من الأبواب أو المخارج الاخرى0 وإذا كان الحريق خارج المبنى فيجب أن يكون موقع أجهزة الإطفاء أعلى مستوى الريح 0
2- يعتبر خفض قامة الشخص عند قيامه بمكافحة الحريق من الوسائل المفيدة لتفادى خطر دخان وحرارة الحريق كما تيسر له الاقتراب من موقع الحريق 0
3- يجب التأكد تماماً من إخماد الحريق قبل مغادرة الموقع بحيث لا يتوقع عودة اشتعاله مرة أخرى 0

كيفية استخدام مطفأت الماء
يصوب الماء المندفع من المطفأة أسفل مواقع اللهب ويجرى تغيير الاتجاه في جميـع المساحة المشتعل فيها النار ، ويراعى غمر الأجزاء الساخنة بالماء بعد القيام بإطفاء لهب الحريق وفى حالة الحرائق التي تنتشر فى اتجاه عمودي فيجب مكافحة الأجزاء السفلي ثم الاتجاه إلى أعلى 0

كيفية استخدام المطفأت الرغوية
في حالة وجود سائل مشتعل داخل إناء يراعى توجيه الرغاوى إلى الجدار الداخلي للوعاء فوق مستوى السائل حتى يمكن للرغاوى أن تتكون وتنتشر فـوق سطح السائل وعندما يكون ذلك متعذراً فانه في الإمكان أن تلقى الرغاوى أعلى موقع النيران بحيث يمكنها السقوط فوق سطح السائل حيث تستقر وتكون طبقة متماسكة ، ويراعى عدم توجيه الرغاوى مباشرة على سطح السائل لان ذلك يجعل الرغاوى تندفع اسفل سطح السائل المشتعل حيث تفقد الكثير من خواصها المؤثرة هذا بالإضافة إلى احتمال تناثر السائل المشتعل خارج الإناء .

كيفية استخدام مطفأت المسحوق الجاف وثاني أكسيد الكربون وأبخرة السوائل المخمدة
في حالة حدوث حرائق بعبوات تحوى سوائل قابلة للالتهاب أو عندما تنسكب هذه السوائل فوق الأرضيات يراعى توجيه المطفأة ( المسحوق الجاف- ثاني أكسيد الكربون- أبخرة السوائل المخمدة ) تجاه اقرب طرف للنيران ثم تجرى عملية كسح سريعة في اتجاه أبعد طرف وتعاد هذه الحركة حتى يتم إطفاء الحـريق ، أما إذا كان الحريق فى سائل يتساقط من مستوى مرتفع فيجب توجيه المطفأة إلى اسفل نقطة ثم تحريكها بسرعة إلى أعلى 0 وعند حدوث حريق بأجهزة وتركيبات كهربائية توجه المطفأة في اتجاه مستقيم ناحية الحريق ، وعندما تكون التجهيزات الكهربائية مغلقة داخل جهاز فتصوب المطفأة في اتجاه الفتحات الموجودة بجسم الغلاف حتى يمكن نفاذها إلى الداخل 0 

كيفية استخدام بطانية الحريق 
إمساك بطانية الحريق يكون من الطرف الأعلى بالقرب من سطح المادة المشتعلة ويتم تحريك البطانية من الجهة العليا وبحذر لتغطية الجسم المشتعل أو الوعاء

إلي اللقاء في إفادة علمية جديدة ولا تنسونا من صالح الدعاء

شكرا شكرا مهندس تامر


----------



## خيري الشريف (11 نوفمبر 2009)

السلامة في أعمال التخزين 

أماكن التخزين عادة تحوى المخزون الاستراتيجي للمنشآت من مواد خام أو منتج وغيرها من أجهزة ومعدات والآلات والتي تقدر بأموال طائلة ، لذلك كان لابد من تأمين تلك المخازن من أخطار الحريق أو السطو والسرقة للحفاظ على ما تحتويه ، وتعتمد عملية التأمين من الحريق على منع نشوبه والاستعداد التام لمواجهته في حالة حدوثه نظراً لما تشكله الحرائق من خسائر جسيمة للمواد المخزنة القابلة للاحتراق . وحتى أنه في حالة عـدم قابليتها للاحتراق فأنه يضرها التعرض للدخان أو الارتفاع في درجة الحرارة نتيجة حدوث حريق بالمواد الأخرى القابلة للاشتعال والقريبة منها، وأيضاً قد يحدث الضرر نتيجة المياه المستخدمة في عمليات مكافحة الحرائق. ويوجد ثلاثة اعتبارات واجبة الأتباع عند القيام بعملية تأمين المخازن أهمها فصل مواقع التخزين عن مواقع التصنيع ، وتفادى وجود آية مصادر للاشتعال بمواقع التخزين واتخاذ التدابير الكفيلة للحد من انتشار الحريق عند وقوعه بمواقع التخزين .


----------



## خيري الشريف (11 نوفمبر 2009)

الحرائق وكيفية مكافحتها 

تبدأ الحرائق عادة على نطاق ضيق لأن معظمها ينشأ من مستصغر الشرر بسبب إهمال في إتباع طرق الوقاية من الحرائق ولكنها سرعان ما تنتشر إذا لم يبادر بإطفائها مخلفة خسائر ومخاطر فادحة في الأرواح والمتاع والأموال والمنشآت ، ونظراً لتواجد كميات كبيرة من المواد القابلة للاشتعال في كل ما يحيط بنا من أشياء وفي مختلف مواقع تواجدنا والبيئة المحيطة بنا في البيت والشارع والمدرسة ومكان العمل وفي أماكن النزهة والاستجمام وغيرها من المواقع، والتي لو توفرت لها بقية عناصر الحريق لألحقت بنا وبممتلكاتنا الخسائر الباهظة التكاليف. لذلك يجب علينا اتخاذ التدابير الوقائية من أخطار نشوب الحرائق لمنع حدوثها والقضاء على مسبباتها، وتحقيق إمكانية السيطرة عليها في حالة نشوبها وإخمادها في أسرع وقت ممكن بأقل الخسائر، ويمكن تلخيص المخاطر التي قد تنتج عن الحريق في الثلاث أنواع التالية :-

1- الخطر الشخصي : ( الخطر على الأفراد ) وهي المخاطر التي تعرض حياة الأفراد للإصابات مما يستوجب توفير تدابير للنجاة من الأخطار عند حدوث الحريق .

2- الخطر التدميري : المقصود بالخطر التدميري هو ما يحدث من دمار في المباني والمنشآت نتيجة للحريق وتختلف شدة هذا التدمير باختلاف ما يحويه المبنى نفسه من مواد قابلة للانتشار ، فالخطر الناتج في المبنى المخصص للتخزين يكون غير المنتظر في حالة المباني المستخدمة كمكاتب أو للسكن ، هذا بالإضافة إلى أن المباني المخصصة لغرض معين يختلف درجة تأثير الحريق فيها نتيجة عوامل كثيرة منها نوع المواد الموجودة بها ومدى قابليتها للاحتراق وطريقة توزيعها في داخل المبنى إلى جانب قيمتها الاقتصادية . هذا كله يعني أن كمية وطبيعة مكونات المبنى هي التي تتحكم في مدى خطورة الحريق واستمراره والأثر التدميري الذي ينتج عنه .

3- الخطر التعرضي : ( الخطر على المجاورات ) وهي المخاطر التي تهدد المواقع القريبة لمكان الحريق ولذلك يطلق عليه الخطر الخارجي ، ولا يشترط أن يكون هناك اتصال مباشر بين الحريق والمبنى المعرض للخطر . هذا وتنشأ هذه الخطورة عادة نتيجة لتعرض المواد القابلة للاحتراق التي يتكون منها أو التي يحويها المبنى لحرارة ولهب الحريق الخارجي . لذلك فعند التخطيط لإنشاء محطة للتزود بالوقود فمن المراعي عند إنشائها أن تكون في منطقة غير سكنية أو يراعى أن تكون المباني السكنية على بعد مسافة معينة حيث يفترض تعرض هذه المباني لخطر كبير في حالة ما إذا ما وقع حريق ما بهذه المحطة وهذا هو ما يطلق عليه الخطر التعرضي .

أسباب الحرائق
من أهم الأسباب التي تؤدي إلى حدوث الحرائق وخاصة في المواقع الصناعية ما يلي:-
1- الجهل والإهمال واللامبالاة والتخريب.
2- التخزين السيئ والخطر للمواد القابلة للاشتعال أو الانفجار.
3- تشبع مكان العمل بالأبخرة والغازات والأتربة القابلة للاشتعال في وجود سوء التهوية.
4- حدوث شرر أو ارتفاع غير عادي في درجة الحرارة نتيجة الاحتكاك في الأجزاء الميكانيكية.
5- الاعطال الكهربائية أو وجود مواد سهلة الاشتعال بالقرب من أجهزة كهربائية تستخدم لأغراض التسخين.
6- العبث وإشعال النار بالقرب من الأماكن الخطرة أو بحسن النية أو رمي بقايا السجائر.
7- ترك المهملات والفضلات القابلة للاشتعال بمنطقة التصنيع والتي تشتعل ذاتياً بوجود الحرارة.
8- وجود النفايات السائلة والزيوت القابلة للاشتعال على أرضيات منطقة التصنيع.

عملية الاحتراق ( نظرية الاشتعال ) 
هي تلك الظاهرة الكيميائية التي تحدث نتيجة اتحاد المادة المشتعلة بأكسجين الهواء بعامل تأثير درجة حرارة معينة لكل مادة من المواد وتختلف درجـة هذه الحرارة بالنسبة لكل مادة وتسمى ( نقطة الاشتعال ) ، ويتضح من ذلك أنه لكي يحدث حريق يجب أن تتوافـر ثلاثة عناصر هي الوقود والحرارة والأكسجين وهو ما يطلق عليه مثلث الاشتعال:-
1- الوقود: ويوجد في صورة صلبة مثل ( الخشب.الورق.القماش....الخ )والحالة السائلة وشبه سائل ( مثل الشحوم بجميع أنواعها والزيوت.البنزين.الكحول...الخ) والحالة الغازية مثل ( غاز البوتان.الاستلين.الميثان..الخ )
2-الحرارة : أي بلوغ درجة الحرارة إلى الدرجـة اللازمة للاشتعال ومصدرها الشرر، اللهب،الاحتكاك ، أشعة الشمس ، التفاعلات الكيميائية … الخ. 
3- الأكسجين : يتوافــر الأكسجين في الهواء الجوى بنسبة (19-21%) .

ومع ذلك فقد أوضحت الدراسات الحديثة أنه يوجد أربعة عوامل متداخلة لحدوث الحريق وليست ثلاثة ، وهذه العوامل هي ( الوقود - الحرارة - الاكسجين - النفاعل المتسلسل غي المعاق ) ويمكن تمثيلها بشكل رباعي .


كيفية انتقال الحرارة
الأجسام تتبادل الحرارة مع ما حولها ، أي أن درجة حرارتها في الظروف المعتادة غير ثابتة أي أن الحرارة تنتقل من الجسم الساخن إلى الجسم الذي تقل عنه في درجة الحرارة ويحدث ذلك بإحدى الوسائل التالية :-
1- الملامسة ـ التوصيل : انتقال الحرارة بالتوصيل يتم بالملامسة المباشرة أو من خلال موصل مثلما يحدث في حالة ملامس اليد لوعاء ساخن اذ تنتقل الحرارة من الوعاء إلي اليد خلال الموصل وتختلف المعادن في درجة قابليتها للتوصيل فبعضها موصل جيد للحرارة والبعض الأخر غير موصل للحرارة كما أن الحرارة تنتقل في السوائل والغازات لتغير الكثافة وتبعاً لتغير درجة الحرارة .

2- تيارات الحمل : تنتقل الحرارة في السوائل والغازات نظراً لتغير الكثافة تبعاً لتغير درجة الحرارة وهي تنتقل بواسطة تيارات الحمل ويتم الانتقال من أسفل إلى أعلى ويمكن ملاحظة انتقال الحرارة بالحمل كما في شبكة أنابيب المياه الساخنة بالمباني ومداخن الأفران والدفايات وانتشار النار في حرائق المباني من الطوابق السفلية إلى العلوية .

3- الإشعاع : الأشعة الحرارية تمتصها بعض الأجسام ويعكسها البعض الآخر فالأجسام السوداء أو المعتمة تمتص حرارة اكبر من الأجسام اللامعة أو ذات السطح المصقول البراق ويكون انتقال الحرارة في الهواء علي شكل موجات بالإشعاع الحراري كالأشعة الضوئية والهواء لا يمتص الحرارة بل ينقلها من مصدرها إلى أن تصطدم بجسم ما فإذا كان معتماً يمتصها فترتفع درجة الحرارة أما اذا كان لامعاً أو سطح مصقول فأنه يعكس الحرارة إلى الهواء .


----------



## خيري الشريف (11 نوفمبر 2009)

طرق إطفاء الحرائق ( نظرية الإطفاء )
تعتمد نظرية إطفاء الحريق على الحد من تعاصـر عامل أو أكثر من العــــوامل الثلاثة السابق ذكرها المحدثة للحريق ، آي أن نظرية الإطفاء تعتمد على كسر مثلث الاشتعال بإزالة أحد أضلاعه أو كل أضلاعه و لذلك تخضع عمليات الإطفاء لثلاث وسائل هي :-
أولاً : تبريد الحريق
ويقصد به تخفيض درجة حرارة المادة المشتعلة وذلك باستخدام المياه والتي يتم قذفها على الحريق وتعتمد هذه الوسيلة أساساً على قـدرة امتصاص الماء لحرارة المادة المشتعلة فيها النار ، ويلاقى الماء عند استخدامه لأغراض التبريد نوعين من التغيرات فأنه ترتفع درجة حرارته إلى أن تصل إلى درجة غليانه وتحوله إلى بخار يعلو سطح الحريق ، ويفيد ذلك في عمليات كتم النيران بإنقاص نسبة أكسجين الهـواء . 
ثانياً : خنق الحريق
يتم خنق الحريق بتغطيته بحاجز يمنع وصول أكسجين الهواء إليه وذلك بالوسائل التالية :-
- غلق منافذ وفتحات التهوية بمكان الحريق للتقليل من نسبة الأكسجين في الهواء إلي النسبة التي لا تسمح باستمرار الاشتعال .
- تغطية المادة المشتعلة بالرغاوى الكيماوية .
- إحلال الأكسجين ببخار الماء أو ثاني أكسيد الكربون أو المساحيق الكيماوية الجافة أو أبخرة الهالوجينات .
- يمكن إطفاء الحريق بفصل اللهب عن المادة المشتعلة فيها النيران وذلك عن طريق نسف مكان الحريق باستخدام مواد ناسفة كالديناميت ، وهذه الطريقة المتبعة عادة لإطفاء حرائق آبار البترول .
ثالثاً : تجويع الحريق 
يتم تجويع الحريق بالحد من كمية المواد القابلة للاشتعال بالوسائل التالية :-
- نقل البضائع والمواد المتوفرة بمكان الحريق بعيداً عن تأثير الحرارة واللهب مثل سحب السوائل القابلة للاشتعال من الصهاريج الموجود بها الحريق ، أو نقل البضائع من داخل المخـازن المعرضة لخطر وحرارة الحريق ، أو أزاله النباتات والأشجار بالأراضي الزراعية لوقف سريان وانتشار الحريق .
- إزاحة وإزالة المواد المشتعلة فيها النيران بعيداً عن المجاورات القابلة للاشتعال لخطر الحرارة واللهب كسحب بالات الأقطان المشتعلة فيها الحريق من داخل مكان التخزين إلى مكان آخر لا يعرض المجاورات للأخطار .
- غلق محابس الغازات القابلة للاشتعال .
- تقسيم المواد المحترقة إلى أجزاء صغيرة لتصبح مجموعة حرائق صغيرة يمكن السيطرة عليها مثل الطرق على الأخشاب المشتعلة لتفتيتها إلى أجزاء صغيرة أو مزج جزئيات الماء بسطح السوائل القابلة للالتهاب .

تصنيف الحــرائق classification of fire
التصنيف الحديث الذي اتفقت عليه الدول الأوربية هو تقسيم الحرائق إلى أربع أنواع هي :- 
1- حرائق النوع الأول class (a) fires 
وهى التي تنشأ في المواد الصلبة التي تكون غالباً ذات طبيعة عضوية ( مركبات الكربون ) كالورق والخشب والأقمشة وغيرها من الألياف النباتية وهى عادة تحترق على هيئة جمرات متوهجة ، وتتميز بأن هذه غالبية هذه المواد مسامية ويسهل عليها أن تتشرب الماء بما يؤثر على تبريدها من الداخل لذلك يعتبر الماء أكثر الوسائل ملائمة لإطفاء هذا النوع من الحرائق .

2- حرائق النوع الثاني class (b) fires 
وهى الحرائق التي تحدث بالسوائل أو المواد المنصهرة القابلة للاشتعال ولأجل تحديد أنسب مواد لإطفاء هذه الحرائق يمكن تقسيم السوائل القابلة للالتهاب أي نوعين :-
- سوائل قابلة للذوبان أو الامتزاج في الماء .
- سوائل غير قابلة للذوبان مع الماء .
وعلى ضوء ذلك يمكن تحديد نوعية الوسيط الإطفائي المناسب ويتضمن ذلك رشاشات المياه أو الرغاوى أو أبخرة الهالوجينات أو ثاني أكسيد الكربون أو المساحيق الكيماوية الجافة .

3- حرائق النوع الثالث class (c)fires 
وهى حرائق الغازات القابلة للاشتعال وتشمل الغازات البترولية المسالة كالبر وبان والبيوتات وتستخدم الرغاوى والمساحيق الكيماوية الجافة لمواجهة حرائق الغازات في حالة السيولة عند تسربها على الأرض وتستخدم أيضا رشاشات المياه لأغراض تبريد عبوات الغاز .

4- حرائق النوع الرابع class (d) fires 
وهى الحرائق التي تحدث بالمعادن ، ولا تستخـدم المياه لعدم فاعليتها كما وأن استخدامها له مخاطرة ، كذلك الحال عند استخدام غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون أو المساحيق الكيماوية الجافة على البيكربونات ويستخدم عادة مسحوق الجرافيت أو بودرة التلك أو الرمل الجاف أو أنواع أخرى من المساحيق الكيماوية الجافة لإطفاء هذا النوع من الحرائق .

* حرائق التجهيزات الكهربائية
طبقاً للتصنيف الحديث لأنواع الحرائق لم يخصص نوع مستقل لحرائق الكهرباء ويعزى ذلك إلى أن الحرائق التي تبدأ بسبب التجهيزات الكهربائية فأنها في الواقع تنشأ بمواد تعتبر حرائقها من النوع الأول أو الثاني . ويجب لمواجهة حرائق التجهيزات الكهربائية أتباع ما يلي :
- فصل التيار الكهربائي قبل إجراء عملية الإطفاء .
- استخدام وسائل الإطفاء التي تتناسب مع نوعية المواد المشتعلة فيها النار .
- في حالة تعذر فصــل التيار الكهربائي أو عــدم التيقن من ذلك فتستخدم مواد الإطفـاء التي ليست لها خاصية التوصيل الكهربائي وأيضاً عـدم التأثير الضـار على التجهيزات وهذه لمواد تتضمن أبخرة الهالوجينات والمساحيق الكيماوية الجافة وثاني أكسيد الكربون


----------



## خيري الشريف (11 نوفمبر 2009)

جهاز الاطفاء بالبودرة الكيميائية الجافة
وهذا النوع يستخدم لإطفاء كافة أنواع الحرائق , مثل المواد الصلبة الكربونية وحرائق ‏الكحول والبترول ( الكميات المحدودة داخل أوعية , أو مسطحة بإرتفاع مليمترات عن ‏سطح الارض ) والمواد سريعة الاشتعال والماكينات بكافة أنواعها والمحركات والمولدات ‏الكهربائية وحرائق الكهرباء و الغازات .‏
لذلك هو الاكثر إستخداما وأمانا بالنسبة للأجهزة التى تحتوى على مواد إطفائية أخرى ‏ويحتوي هذا الجهاز على البودرة الكيميائية الجافة (بيكربونات الصوديوم أو بيكربوونات ‏البوتاسيوم) وذلك حسب سعة الاسطوانة ثم بعد ذلك يتم ضغط العبوة بواسطة الهواء ‏المضغوط حتى يشير المؤشر فى عداد الضغط الموجودة عليها إلى اللون الأخضر .‏

عداد الضغط فى الجهاز ‏
يوجد مؤشر داخل عداد لقياس ضغط الهواء داخل الاسطوانه , ويكون الضغط فى حالته ‏الطبيعية عندما يكون المؤشر عند المقطع الأخضر ويمكن زيادة كمية الهواء الضاغط ‏للإستفادة منه فى التأكد من تمام خروج المسحوق بالكامل , وهناك أجهزة إطفاء بودرة لها ‏علامة مؤشر ثلاثية , حيث تتكون من مقطعين باللون الاحمر يتوسطهما مقطع باللون ‏الأخضر , على أنه عندما يكون المؤشر على العلامة الحمراء من اليمين , فمعنى ذلك أن ‏ضغط الهواء كافٍ ويزيد عن المطلوب , أما فى حالة أن المؤشر على مقطع العلامة ‏الحمراء من اليسار , فمعنى ذلك أن نسبة الهواء فى الاسطوانه لايكفى لخروج المسحوق ‏بالكامل , أو أن الهواء تسرب بالكامل من الاسطوانه , حيث أنه هناك تفسيران لذلك :‏
• أن الجهاز سبق إستخدامه ولم يتم إعادة ملؤه .‏
• أن هناك عدم إحكام فى صمام الغلق أدى الى تسريب الهواء بمرور الوقت ‏
وهنا يجب تسليم الجهاز للمختصين فى صيانة هذا النوع من الاجهزة .‏

التأثيرات الاطفائية ‏
• تتحلل تلقائيا عند 158 فهرنهايت (70 درجة مئوية) مما يؤدى الى:‏
o إنبعاث غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون منها .‏
o تعمل على عزل سطح المادة المشتعلة عن النيران . ‏
o تعمل على كسر سلسلة التفاعل الكيميائى وتقوم بإمتصاص الشقوق الطليقة ‏Free Radicals‏ على السطح وبالتالى توقف هذا التفاعل المتسلسل ‏وتطفىء النيران.‏

كيفية الاستخدام ‏
يتم إحاطة المادة المشتعلة بطبقة من البودرة لتعمل على فصل المادة عن أوكسيجين الهواء ‏الجوى ، كذلك تتداخل مع لذلك تعتبر مادة البودرة من أسرع مواد الإطفاء.‏
ملحوظة ‏
لا يفضل إستخدام البودرة فى إطفاء الحرائق الخاصة بالأجهزة الكهربائية ذات الحساسية ‏مثل أجهزة الكومبيوتر حيث أن جزيئات البودرة قد تتسبب فى تلف هذه الأجهزة , لتفاعلها ‏مع بعض المعادن المكون منها بعض أجزاء الجهاز , كما أنها لن تتخلل الجهاز بشكل كافى ‏يعمل على إطفاء الحريق .‏

نظريات عمل أنواع أجهزة بالبودرة الكيمائية الجافة , اليدوية.‏
‏1.‏ أجهزة تعمل بضغط الهواء .‏
‏2.‏ أجهزة تعمل بضغط الغاز من خرطوشة جانبية .‏
‏3.‏ أجهزة تعمل بضغط الغاز داخل خرطوشة داخلية .‏
أولا : الجهاز الذى يعمل بضغط الهواء .‏
وهذا الجهاز عقب وضع البودرة بداخله , وإحكام الغلق , يتم ضغط كمية كبيرة من الهواء ‏على سطح المادة .‏
ووظيفة هذا الهواء المضغوط , هى تخلل البودرة وتوحيد الضغط داخل الاسطوانه , وفى ‏حاله فتح صمام الخروج , يخرج الهواء ساحبا معه كمية البودرة الموجودة بالداخل , وذلك ‏عن طريق المرور من خلال أنبوب نقل البودرة للخارج , كما هو موضح بالشكل عاليه .‏

ثانيا : أجهزة تعمل بضغط الغاز من خرطوشة داخلية .‏

ويتم تعبئة البودرة داخل الجهاز , وعقب ذلك يتم تثبيت خرطوشة مغلقة بداخلها غاز ‏مضغوط " ثانى أكسيد الكربون " وعلى سطحها غلاف قابل للثقب ويوجد أعلى هذه ‏الخرطوشة إبرة , عند الضغط عليها عن طريق ذراع التشغيل يحدث ثقبا فى قمتها , هذا ‏الثقب يعمل على تفريغ الغاز يصل إلى منتصف البودرة عن طريق أنبوب , فتحدث إثارة ‏للبودرة , ويسمح الجهاز بخروجها عن طريق أنبوب الدليل مدفوعة الى الحريق . 

ثالثا : أجهزة تعمل بضغط الغاز من خرطوشة خارجية .‏ ‏
وهذا الجهاز يعمل فى الغالب بضغط الغاز ( ثانى أكسيد الكربون ) عن طريق خرطوشة ‏خارجية , يتم تثبيتها بجانب الجهاز , ومتصلة بالاسطوانة المملوءة بالبودرة عن طريق ‏ماسورة , وعند الاستخدام , يتم فتح خرطوشة الغاز , فيتسرب الغاز الى داخل الاسطوانة ‏‏, ويحدث إثارة للبودرة , وينتقل الى فتحة الخروج عن طريق الخرطوم الذى ينتهى ‏بصمام يتحكم فى خروج البودرة والغاز , وعن طريقه أيضا يتم توجيه البودرة للخروج ‏مدفوعة الى النيران , وعقب الانتهاء يتم غلق الخرطوشة الخارجية , وتفريغ الغاز الزائد ‏من الاسطوانه , ومن مميزات هذا النوع أنه من الممكن إستخدامه عدة مرات. ‏

كيفية استخدام جهاز البودرة الكيمائية الجافة ‏
‏-‏ حمل الجهاز , ويكون الوقوف مع أتجاه الريح وليس عكسه على بعد مترين تقريبا ‏عن النيران . ‏
‏-‏ عند الرغبة فى إستخدام الجهاز يراعى الاتى :‏
o يتم نزع تيلة الأمان والضغط على يد التشغيل , أو
o يتم فتح خرطوشة الغاز الخارجية , حسب نظرية التشغيل .‏
التى بدورها تسمح للهواء المضغوط داخل الجهاز بالخروج بقوة دافعا مادة ‏البودرة معه إلى خارج الجهاز إلى مسافة قد تصل إلى ستة (6) أمتار .‏
‏-‏ توجيه القاذف الى أسفل الحريق والضغط على صمام التشغيل ، والمكافحة على شكل ‏هلالى .‏
‏-‏ عند الإنتهاء من أعمال مكافحة الحريق يتم غلق إسطوانة الغاز الملحقة .‏‎ ‎


----------



## خيري الشريف (11 نوفمبر 2009)

معدات إطفاء الحريق اليدوية المتنقلة
هي المعدات اليدوية المتنقلة " المكافحة الأولية " والتي تسـتعمل لمكافحة الحريق في أول مراحله من قبل الأشـخاص العاديين المتواجدين في المبنى ، ويجب أن تكون المطفأة اليدوية مطابقة للمواصفات القياسية والمعتمدة من الجهات المختصة ، وتعد مطفأة البودرة الجافة أفضل المطفآت المستخدمة لإطفاء حرائق المركبات على الإطلاق لكونها لا تسبب أضرارا مادية ومعنوية من جراء استخدامها ، وتنقسم أنواع المطفأت اليدوية إلى :-


1- مطفأة الماء المضغوط ( a )
عبارة عن أسطوانة معباة بالماء تحت ضغط غاز خامل ، وتستخدم لإطفاء حرائق الأخشاب والأوراق والنسيج والبلاستيك .. انتبه .. لا يمكن استخدام هذا النوع لإطفاء حرائق الأجهزة والمعدات الكهربائية المتصلة بالتيار الكهربائي الحي أو حرائق الزيوت والشحوم أو المعادن. ومطفأة الماء تعمل على تخفيض درجة حرارة المواد المشتعلة.

2- مطفأة ثاني أكسيد الكربون ( bc )
أسطوانة من الصلب تحتوي على غاز ثاني اكسيد الكربون الذي تم ضغطه لدرجة الإسالة ويستخدم لإطفاء حرائق الزيوت والشحوم والأصباغ وحرائق الكهرباء والسوائل سريعة الاشتعال . يعمل غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون على خنق اللهب وتبريد درجة الحرارة ، ينطلق بدرجة حرارة (76 تحت الصفر) ، المطفأة ضعيفة التأثير في الهواء الطلق، تتبدد بفعل الريح ،تصدر صوتاً قوياً عند الاستخدام. 

3- مطفأة الرغوة ( b )
اسطوانة معبأة بالماء ومواد عضوية تنتج الرغوة ( الفوم ) وتستخدم المطفأة لإطفاء حرائق الزيوت والبترول والشحم والأصباغ .. أنتبه .. لا يمكن استخدام المطفأة مع حرائق التجهيزات الكهربائية المتصلة بالتيار الكهربائي الحي .تعمل على عزل سطح المادة عن الأكسجين والتبريد لاحتوائه الماء. 

4- مطفأة البودرة الكيماوية الجافة ( d )
أسطوانة معبأة بالبودرة الكيماوية الجافة وتستخدم لإطفاء حرائق الكحول والبترول والأصباغ والمواد سريعة الاشتعال والمعادن ( ماغنسيوم - صوديوم - بوتاسيوم ) ، تعمل على عزل سطح المادة المشتعلة. 

5- مطفأة الهالون ( أبخرة السوائل المخمدة )
لا يفضل استخدام هذا النوع لأن الأبخرة الناتجة عنه سامة وتؤثر على مستخدميها وخاصة في الأماكن المغلقة .لأنه على قاعدة من الكلور والفلور والبروم وكلها غازات سامة وتؤثر على طبقة الأوزون . وهو مطفأ جيد لجميع أنواع الحرائق .

6- بطانية الحريق
يستخدم غطاء الحريق ( بطانية الحريق ) في المطابخ يتم سحب البطانية من داخل العلبة وفتحها بالكامل وتغطية الحريق بها لمنع الأكسجين .


----------



## Mohamed Mekkawy (16 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## م شهاب (19 نوفمبر 2009)

مشششششششششكور


----------



## احمد ابراهيم الحبش (22 نوفمبر 2009)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## محمدنجدت ق (22 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## mohamed sayed sed (22 نوفمبر 2009)

اشكرك على الى انت قدمته ولكن اريد ان اعرف معلومات ووظائف عن كلا من tamper switch and flow switch in fire alarm system


----------



## bkhalaf43 (23 نوفمبر 2009)

نرجواضافة برنامج تقسيم وتصنيف مناطق الخطر


----------



## night1m (24 نوفمبر 2009)

لك مني كل الاحترام


----------



## م.رضوان العلي (24 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم وأثر أمثالكم


----------



## issam.alhiti (25 نوفمبر 2009)

شنو انت !!!!! بارم الله فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء

عصام الهيتي


----------



## مهندس فلسطين1 (3 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور يا اخ تامر على هذه المعلومات القيمه ولكنني انا بامس الحاجه اليك في كيفيه حساب اقطار الانابيب التي تغطي مساحه معينه وكيفيه توزيع المرشات المائيه في هذه المساحه وعلى ماذا يعتمد اختيار عددهم وتوزيعاتهم في هذه المساحه وانا سوف ابعت لك ايميل بالذي احتاجه منك ولك مني كل الحترام والشكر والتقدير
تلميذك مهندس فلسطين1


----------



## متميز100 (6 ديسمبر 2009)

كل عام وانتم طيبين وحلوين وبارك الله فيثكم اجمعين


----------



## م.محمد ماكس (8 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ابورحمه55 (9 ديسمبر 2009)

*يااخوان انا ارغب في استكمال ماجستير في (السلامه العامه )باحدى الجامعات في اي دوله عربيه فمن كان له معرفة بأسماء الجامعات التي يمكنني الالتحاق بها ارجو التكرم بمساعدتي وشكرا للجميع*​


----------



## م نوفل الملاح (10 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم

بارك بجهود كل من ساهم في هذا الموضوع العلمي الشيق من مشرف و صاحب الفكرة وكل من افدنا بمعلومة

ونتمنى ان تكون في ميزان حسناتهم


----------



## حسام 2009 (12 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور على هذا المجهود ونرجو المزيد حتى تكتمل المعرفة بهذا


----------



## Raafat Badie (16 ديسمبر 2009)

*دراسه عمل قسم وموسوعه خاصه للحريق ووسائل الإطفاء للمشروعات والأكواد المتبعه*

نعم أوافق وبشده ............... للأهميه مع التنويه بالعلاقه مع نظام :

BMS= Building management systems , 

وهو موضوع هام لكل المهندسين العاملين بالمكاتب الإستشاريه والمقاولات الميكانيكيه للمشروعات 

الكبرى بمصر والدول العربيه كافه ................ ولكم وافر الشكر . ومزيد الإحترام .


----------



## mmelsyed (16 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## فتحى الجبيلى (18 ديسمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الاخ العزيز المهندس (قلب شجاع) 
لك منى اجمل التهانى على ماتقدمة من مساعدات فى هذا المجال واتمنى من الله ان يوفقك الى مافيه الخير .
اخى العزيز لى طلب واكون لك من الشاكرين ان اجبتنى , وطلبى هو : طريقة سهله وميسرة لحساب قدرة مضخة مياه الاطفاء وكذا حساب خطوط الانابيب الخاصة بها ,
واعاود الشكر واكرر لك منى كل تحية اعزاز وفخر بك وبامثالك من المهندسين الشرفاء.
اخوكم مهندس فتحى الجبيلى


----------



## fairmont (21 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر


----------



## fire-ps (24 ديسمبر 2009)

هل يوجد مواد تدريبية بشكل فيديو؟ ارجو المساعدة


----------



## ماجد عبد الحكيم (24 ديسمبر 2009)

*Sprinkler System Design*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخوكم مهندس ميكانيكا قوى في إحدى الشركات المتخصصة في أنظمة الإنذار والإطفاء.

أرجو مساعدتكم في الحصول على كتاب اسمه:
design of water-based fire protection systems

اسم المؤلف:
Robert M. Gagnon

أو أي كتاب علمي بنفس الموضوع

وأشكركم مقدماً وأرجو أن نتعاون سوياً لننهض بمستوياتنا العلمية. :34:


----------



## mhmdbly (25 ديسمبر 2009)

*مشاركة*

الاخ الفاضل \ المهندس ثامر القباعى 
اولا اود ان اشكرك على هذا المجهود الرائع وأهتمامك فى التعريف لمجال هندسة اطفاء الحريق والذى يعتبر من المجالات المهملة والغير مفعلة خصوصا فى دولنا العربية وخير دليل أنه لا يوجد جامعة عربية واحدة سواء كانت جامعة حكومية او اهلية تقدم هذا التخصص فى مجال هندسة اطفاء الحريق. 
اننى ومن هذا الموقع العلمى الرائع ملتقى المهندسين أشد على يدك وأعرب عن اعجابى بما تكتبه من معلومات مفيدة تخص هذا المجال وأود ان ابين لك أنه فقط يجب ذكر المراجع العلمية بالطرق الاكاديمية مثال استخدام نظام هارفارد او نظام النوميريكيل أو غيره من نظم المصادر العالمية , وكذلك يجب ذكر المصادر التى أخذت منها الجداول والبيانات العلمية والمعادلات الرياضية بصفة دقيقة حتى يستطيع من يقرألك أن يرجع لها للتحقق ومزيدا من الاطلاع.
وأخيرا أنا على أتم الاستعداد للمساهمة والاشتراك فى تقديم كل ما هو مفيد وجديد بهذا العلم الشيق
وأخيرا لك كل الشكر والتقدير على جهودك الواضحة
اخوك محمد الرشيدى
مهندس مكافحة ووقاية من الحريق
ماجستير هندسة اطفاء ومكافحة
باحث دكتوراه -مركز بحوث الحريق -uclan.ac.uk


----------



## khaled salama (25 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر لهذه المعلومات الوافيه للموضوع


----------



## محمد محمود علام (28 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر ياأخى الكريم على هذه المعلومات القيمة وياريت برنامج للحسابات ومثال تطبيقى لتعم الفائدة م.محمد


----------



## رامي رجب احمد (28 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة
الاخ الي بيدور علي كتاب يعمل search علي موقع gigapedia


----------



## علي حسين اليحيا (7 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم .. الشكر الجزيل على المجهود الكبير


----------



## safety113 (8 يناير 2010)

*متاز جدا*

متاز جدا
والف شكر


----------



## engosamaehab (8 يناير 2010)

أنا لا اعرف كيفية عمل البرنامج لذلك أرجو إرسال مثل عملي لقد حاولت كثيرا معه ولكن لا استطيعاخرج ناتج صحيح
مي اميل اس 
أرجوك أرسلي مشروع جاهز حتى أسطع الفهم وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## m78_elgarhy (8 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## رامي رجب احمد (8 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم كنت أتسائل ماهي القوانين التي نعتمد عليها في تركيب شبكات الإطفاء

ماهي الإساسيات لعمل شبكات الحريق المرشان المائية ولأنظمة fm200 والإنذار


----------



## يوزارسيف (10 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## عمر كاممل (11 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
اقدم لكم وافر تحياتي وخالص شكري:75:

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
جهد رائح وعمل محمود
جزاكم الله خير


----------



## ceslamnagy_nagy (11 يناير 2010)

حد يا جماعة يعرف برنامج اسمة mc4 fire دة برنامج لعمل التصميمات بالحسابات لكن الموجود نسخة ترايل لو حد معاة البرنامج الكامل ياريت يجيبة 
مهندس \ اسلام

حد يا جماعة معاة برنامج اسمة mc4 fire لعمل التصميمات الخاصة بالحريق و بالحسابات اللى معاة يا ريت يجيبة علشان النسخة اللى معايا نسخة ترايل


----------



## hammhamm44 (11 يناير 2010)

very thank


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (12 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## المتكامل (13 يناير 2010)

مشكور على مجهودك


----------



## معتز محمود عباس (17 يناير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## معتز محمود عباس (17 يناير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ايهاب احمد عثمان (17 يناير 2010)

شكرا ايها المحترم فقد استفدت كثيرا الف الف شكر

ارجو منك ان تقوم بشرح طرق توزيع اجهزة الاطفاء ولكن بشك مبسط اكثر من الاوشا


----------



## البتنونى (18 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## البتنونى (18 يناير 2010)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## الساهر33 (20 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اشكرك يا اخي المهندس تامر على كل ماتقدمه من معلومات اثرائيه لمن لديهم اهتمام بالسلامة وغيرهم ممن لديه اهتمامات معرفيه بالسلامه وانا متابع لكل اطروحاتك بحكم عملي في مجال السلامة وتطبيق كل مااعرفه وما اطلعه عليه من موقع ملتقى المهندسين في الميدان لكن لدي استفسار هل يمكن ان يعمل اربع اوخمس مرشات على ماصوره بقطر بوصه وربع وهل لها تأثير في قوة الدفع وكميةالماء المطلوب لتغطية المساحة المحدده للمرش وشكرا


----------



## الأستشاري (20 يناير 2010)

*علم الحريق و هندسة الإطفاء*

أخى الكريم
يمكن استخدام ماسورة قطربوصة و ربع البوصة فقط مع عدد 3 رشاشات 
فى الأماكن ذات الخطورة الخفيفة و المتوسط .

وعدد 5 رشاشات مع قطر بوصة و نصف البوصة فقـط 
فى الأماكن ذات الخطورة الخفيفة و المتوسط .

يفضل الرجوع الى الحسابات الهيدروليكية للمرشات وما ذكر من واقع الخبرة هناك 
عوامل لابد من اتخاذها لتحديد قطر المواسير و أيضاً حجم الرشاش المناسب لنوع
الخطر


----------



## احمد طعيمه1986 (23 يناير 2010)

جزيل الشكر على المعلومات


----------



## م.سعد نجم (23 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hmmed (24 يناير 2010)

نشكركم على متقدموه من معلومات مهمة حول بدائل الهالون ونتمنى منكم ارفاق انواع البدائل وصور لطفايات الحريق البديلة مع الشكر والامتنان

Fm200 , naf, inergin,co2 اخي الفاضل اتمنى ان تعرفوني بشكل مفصل عن هذه المواد ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## انتظرك (25 يناير 2010)

الف شكر حضور وتميز ولكن نريد الملفات المرفقة باللغة العربية تكفى


----------



## محمدبغداد (27 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
ماهي الانظمة المستخدمة في مصافي البترول


----------



## tomfor (30 يناير 2010)

انت مهندس عبقرى يااخ م/تامر لك منى كثير الشكر على مجهوتك الراع


----------



## عبد اللطيف السالمى (30 يناير 2010)

اسال الله ان ينفع بعلمك ويجعله فى موازين حسناتك


----------



## خبير الاردن (1 فبراير 2010)

thank s


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (2 فبراير 2010)

*بارك الله فيك
موضوع ممتاز
وجهود جبارة*


----------



## ايمن حسين (2 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا00000000000


----------



## خبير الاردن (2 فبراير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (4 فبراير 2010)

وفقكم الله


----------



## عمروصلاح (5 فبراير 2010)

file Expired - Please re attach the file


----------



## آرام الكلداني (5 فبراير 2010)

مجهود رائع جدا شكرا لك عليه


----------



## M.Kheir (10 فبراير 2010)

Dear Brother 
i am going to run adevance training for Fire fighting Course for Superviser the course will be for 3 days,
they are interested to know about the Fire principles, Fighting , Preventing and evacuationg ,,if u have materail that will cover this course in Power point i will be very grateful
waiting ur response


----------



## خيري الشريف (18 فبراير 2010)

مشكور أخي ومن شارك ايضا في هذه المواضيع


----------



## tamereng78 (18 فبراير 2010)

جزى الله الجميع خير الجزاء


----------



## حسن أنور الخولي (18 فبراير 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## medoomar (19 فبراير 2010)

ارى انه يجب ان يكون هناك قسم مختص لانظمة مكافحة الحريق لاهميتها الكبيرة في اي عمل هندسي


----------



## رمزة الزبير (20 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيكم 
الرجاء إفادتنا عن تصميم منظومات الإطفاء بمخازن تخزين زيوت محركات السيارات


----------



## abdulqawi rashid (22 فبراير 2010)

اخي العزيز هناك ارقام نختلفة لل nfpa فمالذي يعنيه كل رقم مثل 54 96............


----------



## خيري الشريف (24 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ومشكورين على هذه المعلوملات القيمة ولكن اذا كان بالامكان الحصول على برنامج للحسابات
وشكراً


----------



## خيري الشريف (24 فبراير 2010)

الأولية " والتي تسـتعمل لمكافحة الحريق في أول مراحله من قبل الأشـخاص العاديين المتواجدين في المبنى ، ويجب أن تكون المطفأة اليدوية مطابقة للمواصفات القياسية والمعتمدة من الجهات المختصة ، وتعد مطفأة البودرة الجافة أفضل المطفآت المستخدمة لإطفاء حرائق المركبات على الإطلاق لكونها لا تسبب أضرارا مادية ومعنوية من جراء استخدامها ، وتنقسم أنواع المطفأت اليدوية إلى :- 1- مطفأة الماء المضغوط ( a ) عبارة عن أسطوانة معباة بالماء تحت ضغط غاز خامل ، وتستخدم لإطفاء حرائق الأخشاب والأوراق والنسيج والبلاستيك .. انتبه .. لا يمكن استخدام هذا النوع لإطفاء حرائق الأجهزة والمعدات الكهربائية المتصلة بالتيار الكهربائي الحي أو حرائق الزيوت والشحوم أو المعادن. ومطفأة الماء تعمل على تخفيض درجة حرارة المواد المشتعلة. 2- مطفأة ثاني أكسيد الكربون ( bc ) أسطوانة من الصلب تحتوي على غاز ثاني اكسيد الكربون الذي تم ضغطه لدرجة الإسالة ويستخدم لإطفاء حرائق الزيوت والشحوم والأصباغ وحرائق الكهرباء والسوائل سريعة الاشتعال . يعمل غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون على خنق اللهب وتبريد درجة الحرارة ، ينطلق بدرجة حرارة (76 تحت الصفر) ، المطفأة ضعيفة التأثير في الهواء الطلق، تتبدد بفعل الريح ،تصدر صوتاً قوياً عند الاستخدام. 3- مطفأة الرغوة ( b ) اسطوانة معبأة بالماء ومواد عضوية تنتج الرغوة ( الفوم ) وتستخدم المطفأة لإطفاء حرائق الزيوت والبترول والشحم والأصباغ .. أنتبه .. لا يمكن استخدام المطفأة مع حرائق التجهيزات الكهربائية المتصلة بالتيار الكهربائي الحي .تعمل على عزل سطح المادة عن الأكسجين والتبريد لاحتوائه الماء. 4- مطفأة البودرة الكيماوية الجافة ( d ) أسطوانة معبأة بالبودرة الكيماوية الجافة وتستخدم لإطفاء حرائق الكحول والبترول والأصباغ والمواد سريعة الاشتعال والمعادن ( ماغنسيوم - صوديوم - بوتاسيوم ) ، تعمل على عزل سطح المادة المشتعلة. 5- مطفأة الهالون ( أبخرة السوائل المخمدة ) لا يفضل استخدام هذا النوع لأن الأبخرة الناتجة عنه سامة وتؤثر على مستخدميها وخاصة في الأماكن المغلقة .لأنه على قاعدة من الكلور والفلور والبروم وكلها غازات سامة وتؤثر على طبقة الأوزون . وهو مطفأ جيد لجميع أنواع الحرائق . 6- بطانية الحريق يستخدم غطاء الحريق ( بطانية الحريق ) في المطابخ يتم سحب البطانية من داخل العلبة وفتحها بالكامل وتغطية الحريق بها لمنع الأكسجين . معدات إطفاء الحريق الثابتة ( التلقائية ) هي أنظمة الإطفـاء المنتجة للماء أو لوسائط الإطفاء الأخــرى التي تتناسب مع نوع المـواد المعرّضة للاحتراق ( ثاني أكسيد الكربون co2 على سبيل المثال)، تعمل آلياً على إطفاء الحرائق فور اندلاعها ولها التأثير الفاعل في حماية الموقع من تفاعل الحرائق وتطورها وانتشارها . وتعمل أنظمة الإطفاء المنتجة للماء على إطلاق كميات من رذاذ الماء لتنتشر على المادة المشتعلة فتعمل على تخفيض درجة حرارتها إلى ما دون درجة الاشتعال ،


----------



## خيري الشريف (24 فبراير 2010)

وتعمل أنظمة الإطفاء الأخرى على قواعد الخنق والتبريد وإفساد جو الاشتعال. بالإمكان تركيب أنظمة الإطفاء المنتجة للماء في كافة المواقع التي لا تتأثر بالماء ، فهي تتحكم بالحرائق بسرعة وفاعلية، ولها تأثيرها الفاعل في تخفيف درجةتركيز دخان الحريق والغازات السامة المنبعثة منه بتأثير من بخر الماء المنبعث ، ورذاذ مياه الإطفاء. بكرات الإطفاء: هي وسائل إطفاء تستخدم لمكافحة حرائق النوع الأول وتعمل على قاعدة تخفيض درجة حرارة المادة المشتعلة. مواد الإطفاء المستخدمة فيها هي الماء ويمنع استخدامها لمكافحة حرائق الأجهزة الكهربائية. وتوجد في معظم الأبنية والمنشآت ، وهي أحد تجهيزات الوقاية الرئيسية والهامة في المواقع المختلفة. استخدام أجهزة الإطفاء اليدوية يعتبر أهم من توفير أجهزة الإطفاء في مواقـع العمل هو عملية تدريب الأشخاص كيفية قيامهم باستعمالها وعلى كيفية التشغيل والاستخدام أمراً ضرورياً ونوجز فيما يلي بعض المعلومات المتعلقة بعملية تشغيل المطفأت : - 1- عند استخدام أجهزة الإطفاء يجب اختيار الموقع القريب من الحريق بحيث يكون هذا الموقع مأموناً بحيث يسهل منه التراجع عند اللزوم دون عناء أو مشقة، ويفضـل أن يكون قريباً ما أمكن من الأبواب أو المخارج الاخرى0 وإذا كان الحريق خارج المبنى فيجب أن يكون موقع أجهزة الإطفاء أعلى مستوى الريح 0 2- يعتبر خفض قامة الشخص عند قيامه بمكافحة الحريق من الوسائل المفيدة لتفادى خطر دخان وحرارة الحريق كما تيسر له الاقتراب من موقع الحريق 0 3- يجب التأكد تماماً من إخماد الحريق قبل مغادرة الموقع بحيث لا يتوقع عودة اشتعاله مرة أخرى 0 كيفية استخدام مطفأت الماء يصوب الماء المندفع من المطفأة أسفل مواقع اللهب ويجرى تغيير الاتجاه في جميـع المساحة المشتعل فيها النار ، ويراعى غمر الأجزاء الساخنة بالماء بعد القيام بإطفاء لهب الحريق وفى حالة الحرائق التي تنتشر فى اتجاه عمودي فيجب مكافحة الأجزاء السفلي ثم الاتجاه إلى أعلى 0 كيفية استخدام المطفأت الرغوية في حالة وجود سائل مشتعل داخل إناء يراعى توجيه الرغاوى إلى الجدار الداخلي للوعاء فوق مستوى السائل حتى يمكن للرغاوى أن تتكون وتنتشر فـوق سطح السائل وعندما يكون ذلك متعذراً فانه في الإمكان أن تلقى الرغاوى أعلى موقع النيران بحيث يمكنها السقوط فوق سطح السائل حيث تستقر وتكون طبقة متماسكة ، ويراعى عدم توجيه الرغاوى مباشرة على سطح السائل لان ذلك يجعل الرغاوى تندفع اسفل سطح السائل المشتعل حيث تفقد الكثير من خواصها المؤثرة هذا بالإضافة إلى احتمال تناثر السائل المشتعل خارج الإناء . كيفية استخدام مطفأت المسحوق الجاف وثاني أكسيد الكربون وأبخرة السوائل المخمدة في حالة حدوث حرائق بعبوات تحوى سوائل قابلة للالتهاب أو عندما تنسكب هذه السوائل فوق الأرضيات يراعى توجيه


----------



## خيري الشريف (24 فبراير 2010)

المطفأة ( المسحوق الجاف- ثاني أكسيد الكربون- أبخرة السوائل المخمدة ) تجاه اقرب طرف للنيران ثم تجرى عملية كسح سريعة في اتجاه أبعد طرف وتعاد هذه الحركة حتى يتم إطفاء الحـريق ، أما إذا كان الحريق فى سائل يتساقط من مستوى مرتفع فيجب توجيه المطفأة إلى اسفل نقطة ثم تحريكها بسرعة إلى أعلى 0 وعند حدوث حريق بأجهزة وتركيبات كهربائية توجه المطفأة في اتجاه مستقيم ناحية الحريق ، وعندما تكون التجهيزات الكهربائية مغلقة داخل جهاز فتصوب المطفأة في اتجاه الفتحات الموجودة بجسم الغلاف حتى يمكن نفاذها إلى الداخل 0 العناية بمطفأة الحريق يجب أن نتعرف على مكونات مطفأة الحريق وهي :- o جسم المطفأة: هو الجسم المعدني الذي يحتوي مواد الإطفاء. o الخرطوم : هو الجزء الذي تمر عبره مواد الإطفاء من جسم المطفأة إلى فوهة القذف. (قد لا يوجد خرطوم في المطفآت ذات الأحجام الصغيرة ). o مسمار الأمان : هو الحلقة المعدنية الخاصة بتثبيت ذراع التشغيل، والمخصصة لمنع انطلاق مواد الإطفاء نتيجة الضغط الخطأ على ذراع التشغيل. o مقبض الحمل : هو الجزء المعدني الثابت الذي يستخدم لحمل المطفأة. o ذراع التشغيل : هو الجزء المعدني المتحرك الذي يعلو مقبض الحمل، وهو أداة تشغيل المطفأة وإطلاق مواد لإطفاء. o مؤشر الضغط : هو الجزء الذي يظهر صلاحية المطفأة ( يلاحظ وجود مؤشر الضغط في جميع المطفآت القياسية عدا مطفأة ثاني أكسيد الكربون التي تختبر صلاحيتها عن طريق الوزن أو الصيانة ). انتبه .. 1- يجب التأكد من صلاحية مطفأة الحريق لأنها هي الرفيق الوفي لحمايتك من الحريق لحظة حدوثه . 2- راقب المؤشر الموجود بالمطفأة – وكذلك وزن المطفأة ثاني أكسيد الكربون . 3- راقب تاريخ الصيانة المدون على المطفأة . 4- اتصل بالشركة المتخصصة كل 6 شهور لإجراء الصيانة الوقائية للمطفأة . 5- أتصل بالشركة المتخصصة فوراً لإعادة تعبئة مطفأة الحريق عن استخدامها وإفراغ عبوتها . 6- حدد موقع أجهزة الإطفاء الموجودة لديك وضع نظام ترقيم لها. أولاً التوصيات المتعلقة بعناصر تكوين المبنى 1- تدرس ا لعناصر التي يتكون منها المبنى ومدى مقاومتها للنيران لكى تتناسب مع النشاط المزاول . 2- تحدد الفتحات الموجودة بالحزائط والاسقف والارضيات والتي يسهل نفاذ لهب وحرارة الحريق من خلالها ثم تقرر التوصيات اللازمة لمنع انتشار الحريق بالمكان ويتضمن ذلك ما يلي :- - تركيب أبواب مقاومة للنيران . - استبدال أبواب ليست مقاومة للنيران بأخرى مقاومة للنيران - غلق الابواب تلقائياً عند حدوث حريق . - تركيب زجاج مقاوم للنيران بالشابيك أو ستائر معدنية في بعض الحالات . 3-جعل الاسقف أو الارضيات من مواد مقاومة للنيران . 4-الاحتياطات اللازمة لمنع انتشار الحريق بالمناور ومواقع السلالم والمصاعد ( تبطين الحوائط بعناصر غير قابلة للاشتعال وتركيب أبواب مقاومة للحريق ) 5- مواد الانشاء الخاصة بأماكن التخزين أو استخدام السوائل البترولية أو المواد والسوائل الخطرة القابلة للالتهاب ( مواقع تخزين هذه المواد – المواد التي تصنع منها العبوات – إقامة مباني التخزين من مواد مقاومة للنيران – وسائل التهوية داخل المخزن ) . 6- تقسيم الحيز الكبير بإقامة فواصل للاقلال من حجمه حتى لا ينتشر الحريق


----------



## خيري الشريف (24 فبراير 2010)

فحص وصيانة طفايات الحريق اليدوية

* طرق إخراج مادة الإطفاء من داخل طفاية الحريق 
يتم تشغيل طفايات الحريق اليدوية عادة باستخدام ضغط الغاز الذي يوجد في الجزء العلوي من جسم طفاية الحريق والذي يقوم بدفع مادة الإطفاء عبر فوهة خرطوم الإخراج أو القاذف ، ويتم الحصول على قوة الدفع تلك بأحد الوسائل التالية :
1-	التفاعل الكيميائي : يتم التفاعل الكيميائي بين مادتين أو أكثر لإنتاج غاز ضاغط عندما يتم تشغيل الجزء الميكانيكي لطفاية الحريق ( هذا النوع من طفايات الحريق اليدوية لا يتم استخدامه حاليا ً ) .
2-	أسطوانة / خرطوشة الغاز المضغوط : يتم الحصول على الضغط بواسطة الغاز المضغوط أو المسال – غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون - الذي يندفع من أسطوانة / خرطوشة مركبة داخل طفاية الحريق اليدوية .
3-	الهواء المضغوط المختزل : الغاز الضاغط الذي يتم اختزانه مع مادة الإطفاء بداخل جسم طفاية الحريق اليدوية وبذلك تظل تحت ضغط دائم ، أما في حالة طفايات غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون اليدوية فإن الغاز الضاغط هو نفسه مادة الإطفاء .
الضغط المختزن بداخل طفاية الحريق عادة ما يكون الهواء أو غاز النيتروجين بضغط 10 بار .


----------



## خيري الشريف (24 فبراير 2010)

* فحص طفاية الحريق نوع الماء التي تعمل بضغط أسطوانة / خرطوش الغاز
1-	ينبغي التأكد من مستوى الماء وزيادته إلى المستوى المطلوب إذا كان ذلك ضروريا ً .
2-	يجب فحص القاذف والصفاية وفتحات التنفيس الموجودة بغطاء الطفاية وأنبوب الإخراج الداخلي والتأكد من أنها نظيفة وخالية من الشوائب .
3-	يجب وزن أسطوانة / خرطوشة الغاز للتأكد من عدم وجود فقد في كمية الغاز المضغوط ، وفي حالة إذا كان الفقد أكثر من 10 % من وزن الأسطوانة فينبغي تغييرها بأخرى جديدة ، كما يجب فحص جلدة مانعه التسرب للتأكد من أنها بحالة جيدة .
4-	ينبغي قبل إعادة تركيب غطاء طفاية الحريق وربط أسطوانة / خرطوشة الغاز أن يتم التأكد من صلاحية يد تشغيل إبرة الخارم وأن أجهزة التشغيل الأخرى تعمل بحرية ، كما ينبغي فحص جلدة مانعة التسرب وتغييرها إذا لزم الأمر وتغييرها إذا دعت الحاجة لذلك .
5-	يجب ربط أسطوانة / خرطوشة الغاز في مكانها بعد إدخال مسمار الأمان ومن ثم ربط غطاء طفاية الحريق بإحكام حتى لا يسمح بتسرب ضغط الهواء .
6-	التأكد من سلامة خرطوم الإخراج ومن إحكام ربطه بجسم طفاية الحريق .
7-	التأكد من عدم وجود صدأ أو أي تلف ظاهر سواء داخل أو خارج جسم طفاية الحريق .
8-	ينبغي تفريغ هذا النوع من طفايات الحريق مرة كل 5 سنوات لأغراض الفحص وذلك للتأكد من صلاحيتها للعمل .


----------



## خيري الشريف (24 فبراير 2010)

* فحص طفاية الحريق نوع الماء التي تعمل بضغط الهواء المختزن / المحفوظ
هذا النوع من طفايات الحريق اليدوية يجب فحصة من الخارج عند الاستلام وكل 6 أشهر أو كل سنة وذلك للتأكد من سلامة القاذف وخرطوم الإخراج وخلوها من تأثير الصدأ ، كما يجب فحص مؤشر عداد ضغط الهواء للتأكد من أن الطفاية مضغوطة بالهواء كما هو مطلوب ، وبما أنها مضغوطة بالهواء فإنه لا يمكن فتحها للفحص إلا بعد تفريغها ، ولذلك يجب فحصها بتفريغها عند الاستلام ومن ثم يجب تفريغها مرة كل 4 سنوات بعد ذلك .
يجب فحص عداد الضغط المركب على طفاية الحريق قبل تفريغ الطفاية سواء لمكافحة الحريق أو لأغراض الفحص ، ويجب أن يتم فحصة مرة أخرى بعد إعادة تعبئة طفاية الحريق وذلك للتأكد من أن طفاية الحريق قد تم ضغطها بالضغط الصحيح .
يجب القيام بالفحوصات التالية بعد تفريغ طفاية الحريق :
1-	التأكد من أن القاذف والصفاية وفتحات تنفيس الهواء بغطاء الطفاية وأنبوب الإخراج الداخلي ( إذا كان مركبا ) نظيفة وخالية من العوائق .
2-	التأكد من أن خرطوم الإخراج – إذا كان مركبا ً – بحالة جيدة .
3-	قبل إعادة غطاء طفاية الحريق إلى موضعه يجب فحص إبرة الخارم وأجهزة التشغيل الأخرى للتأكد من أنها تعمل بحرية كما يجب فحص جلدة مانعة التسرب وتغيرها إذا كان ذلك ضروريا ً ، ويجب بعد ذلك إحكام ربط غطاء طفاية الحريق حتى لا يسمح بتسرب ضغط الهواء .
4-	التأكد من عدم وجود صدأ أو أي تلف ظاهر سواء داخل أو خارج جسم طفاية الحريق .


----------



## خيري الشريف (24 فبراير 2010)

فحص طفاية الحريق نوع الرغوة التي تعمل بضغط أسطوانة / خرطوش الغاز
1-	يجب فحص مستوى المزيج ( السائل الرغوي والماء ) إذا كان هناك نقص يجب زيادته بالماء إلى المستوى المطلوب ، أما إذا كان النقص كبيرا ً فيجب إعادة التعبئة من جديد .
2-	يجب فحص القاذف والصفاية وفتحات التنفيس الموجودة بغطاء الطفاية وأنبوب الإخراج الداخلي والتأكد من أنها نظيفة وخالية من العوائق .
3-	يجب وزن أسطوانة / خرطوشة الغاز للتأكد من عدم وجود فقد في كمية الغاز المضغوط ، وفي حالة إذا كان الفقد أكثر من 10 % من وزن الأسطوانة فينبغي تغييرها بأخرى جديدة ، كما يجب فحص جلدة مانعه التسرب للتأكد من أنها بحالة جيدة .
4-	ينبغي قبل إعادة تركيب غطاء طفاية الحريق وربط أسطوانة / خرطوشة الغاز أن يتم التأكد من صلاحية يد تشغيل إبرة الخارم وأن أجهزة التشغيل الأخرى تعمل بحرية ، كما ينبغي فحص جلدة مانعة التسرب وتغييرها إذا لزم الأمر وتغييرها إذا دعت الحاجة لذلك .
5-	يجب ربط أسطوانة / خرطوشة الغاز في مكانها بعد إدخال مسمار الأمان ومن ثم ربط غطاء طفاية الحريق بإحكام حتى لا يسمح بتسرب ضغط الهواء .
6-	التأكد من سلامة خرطوم الإخراج ومن إحكام ربطه بجسم طفاية الحريق .
7-	التأكد من عدم وجود صدأ أو أي تلف ظاهر سواء داخل أو خارج جسم طفاية الحريق .
ينبغي تفريغ هذا النوع من طفايات الحريق مرة كل 4 سنوات لأغراض الفحص وذلك للتأكد من صلاحيتها للعمل .


----------



## خيري الشريف (24 فبراير 2010)

* فحص طفاية الحريق نوع الرغوة التي تعمل بضغط الهواء المختزن / المحفوظ بداخل جسم الطفاية
هذا النوع من طفايات الحريق اليدوية يجب فحصة من الخارج عند الاستلام وكل 6 أشهر أو كل سنة وذلك للتأكد من سلامة القاذف وخرطوم الإخراج وخلوها من تأثير الصدأ ، كما يجب فحص مؤشر عداد ضغط الهواء للتأكد من أن الطفاية مضغوطة بالهواء كما هو مطلوب ، وبما أنها مضغوطة بالهواء فإنه لا يمكن فتحها للفحص إلا بعد تفريغها ، ولذلك يجب فحصها بتفريغها عند الاستلام ومن ثم يجب تفريغها مرة كل 4 سنوات بعد ذلك .
يجب فحص عداد الضغط المركب على طفاية الحريق قبل تفريغ الطفاية سواء لمكافحة الحريق أو لأغراض الفحص ، ويجب أن يتم فحصة مرة أخرى بعد إعادة تعبئة طفاية الحريق وذلك للتأكد من أن طفاية الحريق قد تم ضغطها بالضغط الصحيح .
يجب القيام بالفحوصات التالية بعد تفريغ طفاية الحريق :
1-	التأكد من أن القاذف والصفاية وفتحات تنفيس الهواء بغطاء الطفاية وأنبوب الإخراج الداخلي ( إذا كان مركبا ) نظيفة وخالية من العوائق .
2-	التأكد من أن خرطوم الإخراج بحالة جيدة .
3-	قبل إعادة غطاء طفاية الحريق إلى موضعه يجب فحص إبرة الخارم وأجهزة التشغيل الأخرى للتأكد من أنها تعمل بحرية كما يجب فحص جلدة مانعة التسرب وتغيرها إذا كان ذلك ضروريا ً ، ويجب بعد ذلك إحكام ربط غطاء طفاية الحريق حتى لا يسمح بتسرب ضغط الهواء .
4-	التأكد من عدم وجود صدأ أو أي تلف ظاهر سواء داخل أو خارج جسم طفاية الحريق .


----------



## خيري الشريف (24 فبراير 2010)

* فحص طفاية الحريق اليدوية نوع البودرة الجافة التي تعمل بضغط أسطوانة / خرطوش الغاز
يجب فتح هذا النوع من طفايات الحريق اليدوية للفحص عند الاستلام وكل 6 أشهر أو كل عام وذلك في جو جاف خالي من الرطوبة ، ويجب القيام بإجراء الفحوصات التي سوف يرد ذكرها لاحقا ً .
في حالة تزويد طفاية الحريق بقاذف به نظام للتحكم في إخراج البودرة فيجب تشغيله قبل فتح غطاء طفاية البودرة للتأكد من أن طفاية الحريق خالية من ضغط الهواء تماما ً .
1- يجب القيام بوزن طفاية الحريق للتأكد من أنها تحتوي على الكمية المقررة من البودرة الجافة ، كما يجب تسجيل وزن طفاية الحريق عند التعبئة بالكامل في الوقت الذي تمت فيه إعادة التعبئة .
2- يجب تحريك البودرة للتأكد من أنها خالية من التحجر كما يجب ارتداء قناع واقي لتفادي استنشاق غبار البودرة الدقيق .
3- يجب وزن أسطوانة / خرطوشة الغاز للتأكد من عدم وجود فقد في كمية الغاز المضغوط ، وفي حالة إذا كان الفقد أكثر من 10 % من وزن الأسطوانة فينبغي تغييرها بأخرى جديدة ، كما يجب فحص جلدة مانعه التسرب للتأكد من أنها بحالة جيدة .
4- يجب فحص قاذف الإخراج وجهاز التحكم في الإخراج وفتحات التنفيس بغطاء طفاية الحريق للتأكد من أنها نظيفة وخالية من العوائق .
5- ينبغي قبل إعادة تركيب غطاء طفاية الحريق وربط أسطوانة / خرطوشة الغاز أن يتم التأكد من صلاحية يد تشغيل إبرة الخارم وأن أجهزة التشغيل الأخرى تعمل بحرية ، كما ينبغي فحص جلدة مانعة التسرب وتغييرها إذا لزم الأمر وتغييرها إذا دعت الحاجة لذلك .
6- يجب ربط أسطوانة / خرطوشة الغاز في مكانها بعد إدخال مسمار الأمان ومن ثم ربط غطاء طفاية الحريق بإحكام حتى لا يسمح بتسرب ضغط الهواء .
7- التأكد من سلامة خرطوم الإخراج ومن إحكام ربطه بجسم طفاية الحريق .

8- التأكد من عدم وجود صدأ أو أي تلف ظاهر سواء داخل أو خارج جسم طفاية الحريق .
يجب أن يتم فحص الإخراج لكافة طفايات الحريق اليدوية نوع البودرة الجافة التي تعمل بضغط أسطوانة / خرطوش الغاز مرة كل 5 سنوات .


----------



## خيري الشريف (24 فبراير 2010)

* فحص طفاية الحريق نوع البودرة الجافة التي تعمل بضغط الهواء المختزن / المحفوظ بداخل جسم الطفاية
قد يكون هذا النوع من طفايات البودرة الجافة اليدوية معبأ أصلا من المصنع أو تمت تعبئته عند شركات الفحص ، وفي كلا الحالتين فإن طفاية الحريق تكون مضغوطة بالهواء ولا يمكن فتحها للفحص إلا بعد تشغيلها واستخدامها ، يجب القيام بالفحوصات التالية لهذا النوع من طفايات الحريق اليدوية من نوع البودرة الجافة عند الاستلام وكل 6 أشهر أو كل سنة :
1-	يجب القيام بوزن طفاية الحريق للتأكد من أنها تحتوي على الكمية المقررة من البودرة الجافة ، كما يجب تسجيل وزن طفاية الحريق عند التعبئة بالكامل في الوقت الذي تمت فيه إعادة التعبئة .
2-	يجب فحص مؤشر عداد الضغط للتأكد من أن الضغط صحيح بداخل جسم طفاية الحريق .
3-	يجب فحص قاذف الإخراج وجهاز التحكم في الإخراج – إذا كان مركبا ً في القاذف – وفتحات التنفيس بغطاء طفاية الحريق للتأكد من أنها نظيفة وخالية من العوائق .
4-	يجب التأكد من أن خرطوم الإخراج بحالة جيدة .
5-	يجب التأكد من أن طفاية الحريق لا يوجد بها أي تلف أو صدأ بالخارج .
6-	يجب القيام بفحص الإخراج لطفاية الحريق نوع البودرة الجافة المختومة بختم المصنع بعد 10 سنوات من الاستلام ثم إعادتها للمصنع للصيانة وإعادة التعبئة.
7-	يجب القيام بفحص الإخراج لطفاية الحريق نوع البودرة الجافة التي تتم تعبئتها بموقع العمل أو مصنع التعبئة بعد عشرة أعوام من تاريخ آخر استعمال لها .
8-	عند تفريغ طفاية الحريق نوع البودرة الجافة ينبغي انتهاز الفرصة لفحص أجزاءها الداخلية التي لا يمكن الوصول إليها عند الفحص السنوي ، حيث ينبغي في هذه الحالة فحص ما يلي :
•	فحص المصفاة وفتحات التنفيس بغطاء طفاية الحريق وأنبوب الإخراج الداخلي للتأكد من نظافتها وخلوها من العوائق .


----------



## خيري الشريف (24 فبراير 2010)

•	قبل إعادة ربط غطاء طفاية الحريق يجب فحص عتلة تشغيل الخارم وأجزاء التشغيل الأخرى للتأكد من أنها تعمل بحرية ، كما يجب فحص جلدة مانعة التسرب وتغييرها إذا كان ذلك ضروريا .
•	يجب وضع مسمار الأمان في مكانه ومن ثم ربط غطاء طفاية الحريق بإحكام لمنع تسرب ضغط الهواء .
•	يجب التأكد من أن طفاية الحريق لا يوجد بها أي تلف أو صدأ بالداخل .
•	يجب أن تتم تعبئة طفايات الحريق نوع البودرة الجافة وفقا ً لتوجيهات الشركات المصنعة .
ملاحظات / 
1-	يجب تجفيف طفاية البودرة من الداخل جيدا ً قبل إعادة تعبئتها بالبودرة الجافة .
2-	يجب ارتداء الأقنعة الواقية المناسبة لتقليل استنشاق غبار البودرة الجافة خلال فحصها .
3-	يجب إتباع السبل الملائمة لتفادي شحن جسم الطفاية بضغط هواء أكثر مما يجب .


----------



## خيري الشريف (24 فبراير 2010)

* فحص طفاية الحريق اليدوية نوع غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون
1-	يجب فحص وزن الطفاية ومقارنته بالوزن المسجل على الطفاية عند استلامها ووضعها في الخدمة ، وفي حال إذا وجد أن وزن الطفاية قد نقص أكثر من 10 % من الوزن المسجل عليها يجب تفريغ الطفاية وإعادتها إلى المصنع لفحصها واختبارها وإعادة تعبئتها .
2-	يجب فحص جسم الطفاية للتأكد من عدم وجود تلف أو تآكل ، وفي حالة اكتشاف أي تلف يجب تفريغها وإعادتها للمصنع لفحصها .
3-	يجب أن يكون القاذف على شكل بوق ، وخرطوم الإخراج وأجزاء صمام التحكم بحالة جيدة .
4-	لا ينصح بأن تظل أسطوانات غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون المجهزة لمكافحة الحريق قابعة لفترة غير محددة بدون فحص ، يجب إجراء أول فحص واختبار وإعادة تعبئة لطفاية ثاني أكسيد الكربون بعد مرور 10 سنوات على استلامها من المصنع ما لم يتم استخدام الطفاية في حادث حريق أو أن الطفاية أظهرت بعض الفقدان في الضغط أو قد ظهر عليها تآكل واضح من الخارج .
5-	إذا ثبت بعد إجراء الفحص والاختبار الأول أن طفاية ثاني أكسيد الكربون بحالة جيدة فيمكن استمرارها في الخدمة لمدة 10 سنوات أخرى إلا في حالة استخدامها في مكافحة حريق .
معلومات عامة / يتم حفظ ثاني أكسيد الكربون على شكل سائل تحت ضغط 56 بار ودرجة حرارة 20 درجة مئوية تحت الصفر ، ويكون ثلثي الإناء الذي يحتويه على شكل سائل والثلث الباقي غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون .
يوجد بطفاية ثاني أكسيد الكربون مقبض تحكم قابل للكبس ، إن إخراج الغاز وتمدده يجعله قابل للتجمد ؛ عليه ... يجب العناية وأخذ الحذر عند تصميم أليه الإخراج ، ويبلغ معدل تمدد غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون 1 : 450 مما يؤدي إلى صدور صوت قوي وهدير عالي عند استخدام الطفاية ؛ ويوقف قاذف الإخراج – المخروطي الشكل – دخول الهواء من خلال تخفيض معدل سرعة الغاز .


----------



## خيري الشريف (24 فبراير 2010)

جهاز الاطفاء بالبودرة الكيميائية الجافة
وهذا النوع يستخدم لإطفاء كافة أنواع الحرائق , مثل المواد الصلبة الكربونية وحرائق ‏الكحول والبترول ( الكميات المحدودة داخل أوعية , أو مسطحة بإرتفاع مليمترات عن ‏سطح الارض ) والمواد سريعة الاشتعال والماكينات بكافة أنواعها والمحركات والمولدات ‏الكهربائية وحرائق الكهرباء و الغازات .‏
لذلك هو الاكثر إستخداما وأمانا بالنسبة للأجهزة التى تحتوى على مواد إطفائية أخرى ‏ويحتوي هذا الجهاز على البودرة الكيميائية الجافة (بيكربونات الصوديوم أو بيكربوونات ‏البوتاسيوم) وذلك حسب سعة الاسطوانة ثم بعد ذلك يتم ضغط العبوة بواسطة الهواء ‏المضغوط حتى يشير المؤشر فى عداد الضغط الموجودة عليها إلى اللون الأخضر .‏

عداد الضغط فى الجهاز ‏
يوجد مؤشر داخل عداد لقياس ضغط الهواء داخل الاسطوانه , ويكون الضغط فى حالته ‏الطبيعية عندما يكون المؤشر عند المقطع الأخضر ويمكن زيادة كمية الهواء الضاغط ‏للإستفادة منه فى التأكد من تمام خروج المسحوق بالكامل , وهناك أجهزة إطفاء بودرة لها ‏علامة مؤشر ثلاثية , حيث تتكون من مقطعين باللون الاحمر يتوسطهما مقطع باللون ‏الأخضر , على أنه عندما يكون المؤشر على العلامة الحمراء من اليمين , فمعنى ذلك أن ‏ضغط الهواء كافٍ ويزيد عن المطلوب , أما فى حالة أن المؤشر على مقطع العلامة ‏الحمراء من اليسار , فمعنى ذلك أن نسبة الهواء فى الاسطوانه لايكفى لخروج المسحوق ‏بالكامل , أو أن الهواء تسرب بالكامل من الاسطوانه , حيث أنه هناك تفسيران لذلك :‏
• أن الجهاز سبق إستخدامه ولم يتم إعادة ملؤه .‏
• أن هناك عدم إحكام فى صمام الغلق أدى الى تسريب الهواء بمرور الوقت ‏
وهنا يجب تسليم الجهاز للمختصين فى صيانة هذا النوع من الاجهزة .‏

التأثيرات الاطفائية ‏
• تتحلل تلقائيا عند 158 فهرنهايت (70 درجة مئوية) مما يؤدى الى:‏
o إنبعاث غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون منها .‏
o تعمل على عزل سطح المادة المشتعلة عن النيران . ‏
o تعمل على كسر سلسلة التفاعل الكيميائى وتقوم بإمتصاص الشقوق الطليقة ‏Free Radicals‏ على السطح وبالتالى توقف هذا التفاعل المتسلسل ‏وتطفىء النيران.‏

كيفية الاستخدام ‏
يتم إحاطة المادة المشتعلة بطبقة من البودرة لتعمل على فصل المادة عن أوكسيجين الهواء ‏الجوى ، كذلك تتداخل مع لذلك تعتبر مادة البودرة من أسرع مواد الإطفاء.‏
ملحوظة ‏
لا يفضل إستخدام البودرة فى إطفاء الحرائق الخاصة بالأجهزة الكهربائية ذات الحساسية ‏مثل أجهزة الكومبيوتر حيث أن جزيئات البودرة قد تتسبب فى تلف هذه الأجهزة , لتفاعلها ‏مع بعض المعادن المكون منها بعض أجزاء الجهاز , كما أنها لن تتخلل الجهاز بشكل كافى ‏يعمل على إطفاء الحريق .‏

نظريات عمل أنواع أجهزة بالبودرة الكيمائية الجافة , اليدوية.‏
‏1.‏ أجهزة تعمل بضغط الهواء .‏
‏2.‏ أجهزة تعمل بضغط الغاز من خرطوشة جانبية .‏
‏3.‏ أجهزة تعمل بضغط الغاز داخل خرطوشة داخلية .‏
أولا : الجهاز الذى يعمل بضغط الهواء .‏

وهذا الجهاز عقب وضع البودرة بداخله , وإحكام الغلق , يتم ضغط كمية كبيرة من الهواء ‏على سطح المادة .‏
ووظيفة هذا الهواء المضغوط , هى تخلل البودرة وتوحيد الضغط داخل الاسطوانه , وفى ‏حاله فتح صمام الخروج , يخرج الهواء ساحبا معه كمية البودرة الموجودة بالداخل , وذلك ‏عن طريق المرور من خلال أنبوب نقل البودرة للخارج , كما هو موضح بالشكل عاليه .‏

ثانيا : أجهزة تعمل بضغط الغاز من خرطوشة داخلية .‏
ويتم تعبئة البودرة داخل الجهاز , وعقب ذلك يتم تثبيت خرطوشة مغلقة بداخلها غاز ‏مضغوط " ثانى أكسيد الكربون " وعلى سطحها غلاف قابل للثقب ويوجد أعلى هذه ‏الخرطوشة إبرة , عند الضغط عليها عن طريق ذراع التشغيل يحدث ثقبا فى قمتها , هذا ‏الثقب يعمل على تفريغ الغاز يصل إلى منتصف البودرة عن طريق أنبوب , فتحدث إثارة ‏للبودرة , ويسمح الجهاز بخروجها عن طريق أنبوب الدليل مدفوعة الى الحريق .

ثالثا : أجهزة تعمل بضغط الغاز من خرطوشة خارجية .‏ 
وهذا الجهاز يعمل فى الغالب بضغط الغاز ( ثانى أكسيد الكربون ) عن طريق خرطوشة ‏خارجية , يتم تثبيتها بجانب الجهاز , ومتصلة بالاسطوانة المملوءة بالبودرة عن طريق ‏ماسورة , وعند الاستخدام , يتم فتح خرطوشة الغاز , فيتسرب الغاز الى داخل الاسطوانة ‏‏, ويحدث إثارة للبودرة , وينتقل الى فتحة الخروج عن طريق الخرطوم الذى ينتهى ‏بصمام يتحكم فى خروج البودرة والغاز , وعن طريقه أيضا يتم توجيه البودرة للخروج ‏مدفوعة الى النيران , وعقب الانتهاء يتم غلق الخرطوشة الخارجية , وتفريغ الغاز الزائد ‏من الاسطوانه , ومن مميزات هذا النوع أنه من الممكن إستخدامه عدة مرات. ‏

كيفية استخدام جهاز البودرة الكيمائية الجافة ‏
‏-‏ حمل الجهاز , ويكون الوقوف مع أتجاه الريح وليس عكسه على بعد مترين تقريبا ‏عن النيران . ‏
‏-‏ عند الرغبة فى إستخدام الجهاز يراعى الاتى :‏
o يتم نزع تيلة الأمان والضغط على يد التشغيل , أو
o يتم فتح خرطوشة الغاز الخارجية , حسب نظرية التشغيل .‏
التى بدورها تسمح للهواء المضغوط داخل الجهاز بالخروج بقوة دافعا مادة ‏البودرة معه إلى خارج الجهاز إلى مسافة قد تصل إلى ستة (6) أمتار .‏
‏-‏ توجيه القاذف الى أسفل الحريق والضغط على صمام التشغيل ، والمكافحة على شكل ‏هلالى .‏
‏-‏ عند الإنتهاء من أعمال مكافحة الحريق يتم غلق إسطوانة الغاز الملحقة .‏‎ ‎

لا تنسونا من صالح دعاءكم 
ربي لا تذرني فرداً وانت خير الوارثين


----------



## amr3223 (24 فبراير 2010)

ألف شكر أخى الغالى على المجهود الرائع


----------



## م.بشار الراوي (25 فبراير 2010)

جهد متميز جدا اخ مصطفى مشكور


----------



## D3v1l-0 (26 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خير 

مشكور


----------



## خيري الشريف (28 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيكم 
وكل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة المولد النبوي الشريف
اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد


----------



## متذكر (1 مارس 2010)

*الفكر الرائع*

كل الشكر:63: للجميع:12::12:


----------



## م0بشار الكربولي (4 مارس 2010)

موضوع جميل شكرا على الجهود


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (4 مارس 2010)

*NFPA 10 - Standard for Portable Fire Extinguishers*

سنقوم إن شاء الله برفع ملفات كود الحريق العالمي nfpa
على صورة مواضيع وليس بالترتيب 

وسنبدأ بـ nfpa 10 
الخاص بطفايات الحريق 

بالمرفقات 
​


----------



## باش مهندس شوشو (5 مارس 2010)

شكر وربنا يسدد خطاكم
ارجو الحصول علي معلومات اوفر عن اطفاء الزاتي
اي الانظمة الالية لاطفاء الحرائق


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (6 مارس 2010)

*NFPA 11 - Standard for Low-, Medium-, and High-Expansion Foam Systems*

NFPA 11
والخاص بالتعامل مع أنظمة الفوم بأنواعها 

http://www.mediafire.com/?kznznttynjx

​


----------



## شبكشي (6 مارس 2010)

اشكر الاخوان على هذا المجهود الذي استفدنا منا الكثير


----------



## عمر كاممل (7 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
الاخوة الاعزاء
لا أجد ما أعبر به عن شكري لكم وتقديري 
غير اني أقول لكم ( جزاكم الله خير)


----------



## mas consultant (7 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (7 مارس 2010)

*NFPA 12 - Standard on Carbon Dioxide Extinguishing Systems*

NFPA 12 - Standard on Carbon Dioxide Extinguishing Systems

والخاص بطفايات ثانى أكسيد الكربون 

http://www.mediafire.com/?n0ngvdmmmzz​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (8 مارس 2010)

*NFPA 13 - Standard for the Installation of Sprinkler Systems*

NFPA 13 - Standard for the Installation of Sprinkler Systems

والخاص بنظام مرشات الحريق Sprinklers

http://www.4shared.com/file/236993328/114d72f1/NFPA_13-2002_Standard_for_the_.html
​


----------



## noreldin2000 (8 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك


----------



## هنداوى المستشار (9 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على نشر العلم


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (9 مارس 2010)

*design and layout of fire sprinkler systems*

design and layout of fire sprinkler systems

http://www.mediafire.com/?dmwyjetzimz
​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (10 مارس 2010)

*Nfpa 13r*

مازلنا فى موضوع مرشات المياة Sprinklers
ومازلنا فى NFPA 13

NFPA 13R
​


----------



## فريد رضوان (14 مارس 2010)

مشكورين


----------



## م/وائل أصلان (15 مارس 2010)

مشكور أخى الكريم وبارك الله فيك...


----------



## Abo Eldeeb (17 مارس 2010)

الاخ الفاضل مشكور ويتقبل الله منا ومنك صالح الاعمال ​


----------



## سعد محمد هادي (18 مارس 2010)

جهود رائعة تستحق الاحترام000000مع التقدير


----------



## adel fawzi (19 مارس 2010)

*بارك الله فيك موضوع ممتاز*


----------



## engsu (19 مارس 2010)

شكرا وجزاك الله عنا خير


----------



## الزهراني 22 (20 مارس 2010)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## hazemallush (20 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على المجود الرائع

حازم


----------



## essam zaky2010 (20 مارس 2010)

جزاك اللة خيرا وشكرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## نزار سعيد (21 مارس 2010)

مرحبا
المواضيع قيمة
ولكن عندي سؤال،،،،

*ما هي الغازات التي يمكن ان تننتج من الاحتراق بانواعه المختلفة؟؟؟
ما هو تأثير هذه الغازات؟؟؟ العلاج؟؟؟ الوقاية؟؟؟؟
*مع الاحترام


----------



## eager2010 (22 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكوا
شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات الكتير دى 
انا بالنسبة لى فى مشروع تخرج fire alarm system 
فكنت عايز حاجات صور وفيديوهات بتشرح ال heat detector 
فكرة عملة وصور توضح ده ياريت لو حد ممكن يساعدى عشان محتاجة ضرورى


----------



## eager2010 (22 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود الكبير ده 
انا ماسك مشروع fire alarm 
وكنت عايز حاجات صور بتوضح ال heat detector 
بيشتغل ازاى ياريت المساعدة بسرعة ضرورى


----------



## ibraimel (22 مارس 2010)

thank you for this information


----------



## Eng.Mo'ath (23 مارس 2010)

فعلاً مجهود رائع جداً وطريقة مميزة في الاستفادة من الخبرات العملاقة والمداخلات المختلفة من المهندسين الافاضل

وأنا براي انا هذا الموضوع يعتبر حالة مثالية من تبادل المعلومات نظراً لتغطيته الموضوع والتطرق إلي من جوانبه المتعددة

جزا الله الجميع خير الجزاء​


----------



## ALAA ORABI (25 مارس 2010)

شكرا على جهدك ونحن بانتظار المزيد


----------



## eyt (25 مارس 2010)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير


----------



## هوزحطيكلمن (26 مارس 2010)

جهد عظيم وشرح وافي جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## aziem aziem (26 مارس 2010)

*safty*



hazemallush قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا على المجود الرائع
> 
> حازم


 شكرا علي المعلومات القيمة وفعلا عندنا عقول جبارة


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (26 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## khaliduk (29 مارس 2010)

*جزاك الله خير يا هندسة*​


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (31 مارس 2010)

مشكور أخ علي
يرجى إعادة تحميل الملف على الموقع
file expired


----------



## عبدالسميع2005 (1 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## FreeEngineer (3 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع بارك الله فيك.


----------



## adel fawzi (4 أبريل 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## مبوزز (4 أبريل 2010)

شكرررا لك


----------



## adel fawzi (4 أبريل 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## قلب شجاع من الأردن (6 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله في الجميع

السعادة تغمرني ان اغيب كل هذا الوقت لأعود و أجد ان الموضوع قد تم تصنيفه و مازال القراء يتوافدون عليه و طبعا هذا بجهود المهندس غسان و الأعضاء الباقين لما رفدوا هذا الموضوع بعلمهم الزاخر

كل الإحترام و التقدير للجميع

للمزيد حول علم الحريق زيارة الموقع الرسمي لشبكة الأردن لعلم الحريق و هندسة أنظمة الإطفاء لقراءة المواضيع المتخصصة في هذا المجال و تحميل المحاظرات و الكتب الموجودة هناك

موقع شبكة الأردن لعلم الحريق و هندسة أنظمة الإطفاء

أو زيارة المنتدى و التسجيل فيه للإطلاع على المشاركات المفيدة من كافة الأعضاء و الكتاب كامل معروض ايضا في المنتدى

منتدى شبكة الأردن لعلم الحريق و هندسة الإطفاء

و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## نيوتن ديزاين (11 أبريل 2010)

يا سيد وباش مهندس تامر انت فخر للمهندسين والله 
انا بحبك في الله والله
بارك الله فيك ورحم الله والديك


----------



## hhmady (11 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم انا شاب هاوى واشكركم على هذا الموضوع وعندى فكره فى تفادىالحرائق وقد تم بحثه مع حكومه دبى لكن قالو ليه سنعطيك جائزه رمزيه وسنشغلك هنا بس انا كنت لسه مسجلاتش هذه الفكره فى البحث العلمى انا شاب مصرى اعمل فى قطر الان رحاله الحمد لله وجت ليه فكره فعندما تمسك بورقه وتضع عليه الماء وتضعه فى النار اه الى بيحصل ؟ بتتبخار المياه وتحترق انا والحمد لله توصلات الى ماده رخيصه الثمن واضعه مع الماء وبعد ذلك تضع الماء على الورقه هذه وتضعه فى النار لا تحترق مش عارف اذى بس جات كده توفيق من الله ومحدش يسئل اه هى الماده دى علاشان لسه مش سجلته والله والشغل بتاعى مخلى الواحد فى اعباء الحياه وده رقمى قطر بس الى هكلامو مش هقول ليه اه هى الماده سته زيرو سبعه زيرو ثمانيه تسعه خمس وعلى فكره انا مش بتسلى كلام جد ومش دارس مثلكم عندى الابتكار هويه فى اى شى مثل امان السياره فى الحوادثعندى افكار بالسيارت والحمد لله


----------



## mmsami (12 أبريل 2010)

مجهود لأكثر من رائع


----------



## محمد 111111 (12 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا بحاجة الى جداول بأنواع بدلات الاطفاء وأنواع خراطيم الاطفاء والخوذ المستخدمة من أجل مشروع تخرجي
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## gaith peogeut (18 أبريل 2010)

يا اخي بارك الله فيك وبجهدك وزاد من علمك لخدمة الناس


----------



## محمدوصلاح (23 أبريل 2010)

*سوال محتاج فيه للاجابه 
متى يجب أستخدام نظام الرشاشات التلقائية فى المبانى حسب الاكواد 
وعلاقة ارتفاع ومساحة المبنى باستخدامها حسب الاشغالات المختلفه 
ياريت لو فى حاجه توضح الموضوع ده 
شكراا*


----------



## ibrahimtawfick (27 أبريل 2010)

*Introduction Of Fire Alarm System*

اخى العزيز م.غسان ,اسمحلى بان اضع ملف خفيف واكثر تفصيلا عن موضوع Fire Alarm لما له من اهمية عند الجميع فى المرفقات (بالانجليزية) ,وهذه بعض من المعلومات الاساسية عنه. 

تصمم مكونات أنظمة الإنذار والكشف بشكل يؤمنها ضد الأعطال (Fail Safe Function) بحيث تكون خطوط النظام تحت المراقبة الأوتوماتيكية المستمرة للتعرف على أعطال التشغيل، وفي حالة انقطاع الإرسال وتوقف صدور إشارات الإنذار، فإن النظام يصدر أوتوماتيكياً إشارات باللوحة تحدد نوع ذلك العطل وذلك حسب نوع التصميم.
تكون إشارات بيان الأعطال مستقلة عن إشارات الإنذار في كل من لوحات التحكم والبيان الرئيسية واللوحات الثانوية على حد سواء. كما تتحدد بلوحة البيان الرئيسية ولوحة البيان الثانوية المنطقة المتعرضة للفصل. يتضمن النظام الذي يزيد عدد دوائر الإنذار فيه عن 50 دائرة جهاز تسجيل الأحداث. 
يراعى عزل جميع مكونات الأجهزة التي تعتمد في إرسالها على جهد الأرض عن الأجهزة التي قد يتأثر عملها بهذا الجهد. تكون مكونات النظام مأمونة التشغيل في ظروف الجو المحيطة، كما تكون كافة نقاط التماس الكهربائي (CONTACTS) من النوع المقاوم للتآكل. يزود النظام بوسائل لإجراء فحص الأداء بواسطة أجهزة تجارب خاصة تعطي ظروفاً مشابهة لظروف تشغيل أجهزة الإنذار. 
يكون لأنظمة الإنذار والكشف مصدران مستقلان للتغذية الكهربائية، لا يتأثر أحدهما بأعطال الآخر، بحيث يستمر النظام في أداء وظيفته بصفة مستمرة بما في ذلك أثناء تحويل التغذية من مصدر إلى آخر مع صدور إشارة تنبيه بذلك. كما تستخدم البطاريات كمصدر تغذية وتكون مصممة للشحن البطيء لدعم المصدر الرئيسي للتغذية الكهربائية.
تكون التغذية الكهربائية لأنظمة الإنذار والكشف مستقلة وخاصة بها فقط ولا تستخدم لتغذية أي أنظمة أخرى، كما تكون سعة كل منهما كافية لتشغيل النظام بكامل عناصره على أساس أن تعمل جميع عناصر النظام في نفس الوقت. وتتحدد سعة بطاريات التغذية على النحو التالي: 
- بطاريات تعمل لمدة 4 ساعات تشغيل في حالة توفر مصدر احتياطي آخر للطاقة، على أن تكون قطع الغيار متوفرة بشكل فوري وأن يتم تركيب لوحة المراقبة (Annunciator Panel) في مركز يتواجد به أشخاص لمدة 24 ساعة يومياً وأن يكون جهاز الصيانة متواجداً بصفة مستمرة.
- بطاريات تعمل لمدة 30 ساعة تشغيل، تستعمل في حالة أن الملاحظة والمتابعة للوحة المراقبة تكون خلال الـ 24 ساعة ( أي ليست بشكل فوري) وأن تأمين عمال الصيانة يكون أيضاً في حدود 24 ساعة.
- بطاريات تعمل لمدة 60 ساعة تشغيل في حالة عدم توفر الإمكانيات الموضحة في الفقرتين السابقتين.
تحدد سعة شاحن البطاريات بحيث تكفي لشحن 80 % من سعة البطاريات المقننة في خلال 20 ساعة وتشغيل النظام في نفس الوقت.
تحمل المنتجات الموردة من أمريكا أو المصنوعة في مدن غير أمريكية ومملوكة أو تحت الإدارة الأمريكية الحرفين UL .
تحمل المنتجات الموردة من أوروبا أو المصنوعة في مدن غير أوروبية ومملوكة أو تحت الإدارة الأوروبية العلامات المعتمدة لمواصفاتهم الوطنية أو الحروفCEN 
اعتبارات التصميم :
1- نظام الكشف عن الحريق :يصمم نظام الكشف عن الحريق بناء على مواصفات
CEN EN 54: 4 أو BS 5839-1 أو NFPA 72.
2-أنظمة الكشف عن الغازات :تصمم أنظمة الكشف عن الغازات بناءً على المواصفة
IEC 61799-6
وهذه بعض APPLICABLE PUBLICATIONS
The publications listed below form a part of this specification. The publications are referenced in text by the basic designation only.[/CENTER]

A.	National Fire Protection Association (NFPA) - USA:

No. 70 National Electric Code (NEC)
No. 72-1996 National Fire Alarm Code
No. 90A Air Conditioning Systems
No. 92A Smoke Control Systems
No. 92B Smoke Management Systems in Malls, Atria, Large Areas
No. 101 Life Safety Code

B.	Underwriters Laboratories Inc. (UL) - USA:

No. 50 Cabinets and Boxes
No. 268	Smoke Detectors for Fire Protective Signaling Systems
No. 864	Control Units for Fire Protective Signaling Systems
No. 268A	Smoke Detectors for Duct Applications.
No. 521	Heat Detectors for Fire Protective 
No. 228	Door Closers-Holders for Fire Protective Signaling Systems.
No. 464	Audible Signaling Appliances.
No. 38 Manually Actuated Signaling Boxes.
No. 346	Water flow Indicators for Fire Protective Signaling Systems.
No. 1481	Power supplies for Fire Protective Signaling Systems.
No. 1076	Control Units for Burglar Alarm Proprietary Protective Signaling Systems.
No. 1971	Visual Notification Appliances.

C.	Local and State Building Codes.
D.	All requirements of the Authority Having Jurisdiction (AHJ).

1.9	APPROVALS:
A.	The system shall have proper listing and/or approval from the following nationally recognized agencies:
 وهذا معنى الاخصارات
UL	Underwriters Laboratories Inc
ULC	Underwriters Laboratories Canada
B.	The Fire Alarm Control Panel and all transponders shall meet the modular listing requirements of Underwriters Laboratories, Inc. Each subassembly, including all printed circuits, shall include the appropriate UL modular label. This includes all printed circuit board assemblies, power supplies, and enclosure parts. Systems that do not include modular labels may require return to the factory for system upgrades, and are not acceptable

واذا كان هنالك اى احد يحتاج الى المزيد ,فنتمنى ان يدلنا على مراده اواستفساره,
شكرا لكم جميعا لسعة صدركم,وتمنياتى لكم بالتوفيق​


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (28 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً أخي إبراهيم على هذه الإضافة الرائعة وبارك الله فيك.


----------



## ibrahimtawfick (28 أبريل 2010)

*وجزاك الله خيراً اخى*



ja'far abu shaikha قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> جزاك الله خيراً أخي إبراهيم على هذه الإضافة الرائعة وبارك الله فيك.



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله تعالى اخى الحبيب
وجازاك الله خيرا منه ,فنحن نتعلم من الاخرون ومن خبراتهم التى لم يبخلوا بها علينا يوما ,وبارك الله فيكم وفى المنتدى فى مشرفه الاخ العزيز علينا المهندس غسان.


----------



## hamada_valntino (28 أبريل 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررر وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ايمن انور خالد (30 أبريل 2010)

1000000 شكر


----------



## ابراهيم عبدالخالق (1 مايو 2010)

ما اجمل هذه الموضوعات اشكركم


----------



## ابراهيم عبدالخالق (1 مايو 2010)

جميل بس لو كان عربي


----------



## الجنرال222 (2 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم يعطيكم العفيى


----------



## برهامى (2 مايو 2010)

باركك الله وسدد خطاك ، فانت قيمة علمية تستحق التوقف عندها .
عميد . خبير . د. / برهامى أبو بكر عزمى
خبير فحص أثار الحرائق ( بعد حدوث الحريق لتحديد أسباب الحريق وكيفية وقوعه )
خبير الأدلة الجنائية الفنية ومسرح الجريمة- معهد تدريب الشرطة بالدوحة


----------



## محمود البشير (3 مايو 2010)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله تعالى اخى الحبيب
وجازاك الله خيرا


----------



## الرهوان (3 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا ووقاكم والمسلمين شر نار جهنم


----------



## khaled hariri (3 مايو 2010)

مشكورررررر


----------



## khaled hariri (3 مايو 2010)

موضوع رائع


----------



## khaled t m (12 مايو 2010)

مشكور قلب شجاع على هذه المشاركة الرائعة ...


----------



## هشام راغب (14 مايو 2010)

اريد احصاءات موثقة عن الحرائق في البلاد العربية


----------



## برهامى (14 مايو 2010)

أخى الفاضل :
بحثت عن إحصائيات لحوادث الحريق فى مصر وأنا بصدد إعداد بحث عن مخالفة المواصفات القياسية كمسبب للحرائق فى عام 1999 وأنا على رأس عملى كخبير فحص أثار الحرائق ،إبان تلقى الدورة العليا لفحص أثار الحرائق والمفرقعات، وأضنانى التعب ولم أجد مثل هذه الإحصائية ، فعكفت على حصر وتصنيف حوادث الحرائق فى عام واحد تقريبا من خلال الحوادث التى قمت أواشتركت بمعايناتها فى هذه الفترة تقريبا لعام  [FONT=&quot]من 1/1/1998 إلى 12/2/1999[/FONT] وعددهم 2095 حادث وهى مساحة بسيطة ولكنها أدت الغرض المطلوب بإلقاء الضوء بالتقريب على مسببات الحرائق - من واقع المعاينة والفحص الفنى - وهى أقرب ما تكون تعبيرا عن الحقيقة ويسعدنى أن أرسل لك بعض من هذه الإحصائيات :
-*[FONT=&quot]عينة البحث:[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] حوادث الحريق وانفجار الاسطوانات والصعق الكهربائى والاختناق بالغازات وانفجار الغازات والغلايات والمحولات الكهربائية والكابلات والتوصيلات الكهربائية.
-[/FONT][FONT=&quot]الحوادث التى انتهت فيها المعاينة الفنية إلى وجود تدخل إرادى(1) بإيصال النيران أو وضعها عمداً هو نسبة 21.385% تقريباً من إجمالى الحوادث ، وهى حوادث استخدم فيها مواد معجلة على الاشتعال مثل (الجازولين - الكيروسين - الثنر - الكحول ) وحوادث الانتحار والحوادث الناجمة عن عبث الأطفال وذلك على النحو الاتى:[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]أ- نسبة 61% استخدم فيها مواد معجلة على الاشتعال من الحوادث العمدية ونسبة 13.12 % من إجمالى الحوادث.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ب- حوادث الانتحار(2) بسكب مادة معجلة أو بترولية تمثل نسبة 7.14% من الحوادث العمدية وبنسبة 1.52% من إجمالى الحوادث.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]جـ- عبث الأطفال(3) بمصادر النيران تمثل نسبة 7.81% عن الحوادث العمدية ونسبة 1.67% تقريبا من إجمالى الحوادث.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]د- حريق عمد بأساليب متنوعة تمثل نسبة 23.66% من الحوادث العمدية ونسبة 5.05 % من إجمالى الحوادث.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]3- إجمالى الحوادث الناتجة عن استخدام التيار الكهربائى تشكل نسبة 6.01% من إجمالى الحوادث ، وهى التى سبب الحريق فيها : المصابيح الفلوريسنت، ومشتركات توصيل التيار الكهربائى (القوابس)، والأجراس الكهربائية، ومراوح التهوية والشفاطات وذلك على النحو التالي:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]أ- نسبة 42.85% من إجمالى حوادث المنشأ الكهربائى تسبب فيهم المصباح الفلورسنتى(1) بنسبة من حرائق الكهرباء وبنسبة 2.57 % إجمالى حوادث الحريق.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ب- حوادث حريق تسبب فيهم المشترك الكهربائى بنسبة 19.8% من الحرائق ذات المنشأ الكهربائى ونسبة 1.19% من إجمالى حوادث الحرائق .[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]جـ- حوادث حريق تسبب فيهم الجرس الكهربائى بنسبة 4.76% من الحرائق ذات المنشأ الكهربائى ونسبة 0.08% من إجمالى الحوادث.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]د- حوادث حريق تسبب فيهم المفتاح الكهربائى(2) بنسبة 8.73% من الحرائق ذات المنشأ الكهربائى ونسبة 0.52% من إجمالى الحوادث.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]هـ- حوادث حريق تسببت فيهم المروحة أو الشفاط: بنسبة 13.49% من حرائق الكهرباء وبنسبة 0.81% من إجمالى الحوادث.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]و- حوادث حريق بأسباب متنوعة تمثل بنسبة 10.31% من الحرائق ذات المنشأ الكهربائى وبنسبة 0.62% من إجمالى حوادث الحريق.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]4- إجمالى الحوادث الناجمة عن استخدام غاز البوتاجاز : نسبة 7.01 % من إجمالى حوادث الحريق ، وهى الناتجة عن انفجار الاسطوانة الصغيرة سعة 5 ليترات ، وتلك التى وقعت عقب أو أثناء استبدال الاسطوانة ، أو الناتجة عن خلل بوصلات وملحقات اسطوانات ومواقد البوتاجاز بأنواعها وذلك على النحو التالى:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]أ- حوادث انفجار الاسطوانات الصغيرة سعة 5 ليترات نتيجة (3) عدم مطابقتها للمواصفات القياسية بنسبة 23.12% من حوادث غاز البوتاجاز ونسبة 1.62% من إجمالى الحوادث.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ب- حوادث انفجار غاز البوتاجاز المتسرب أثناء أو عقب استبدال الاسطوانة القديمة بأخرى جديدة بنسبة 13.6% من حوادث غاز البوتاجاز ونسبة 0.95% من إجمالى الحوادث.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]جـ- حوادث انفجار غاز البوتاجاز نتيجة عيوب فى وصلات وملحقات موقد واسطوانة البوتاجاز بنسبة 63.26% من حوادث غاز البوتاجاز ونسبة 4.43% من إجمالى الحوادث.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]5- حوادث اختناق وتسمم بأول وثانى أكسيد الكربون وغاز البوتاجاز بنسبة 0.42% من إجمالى الحوادث على النحو التالى.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]أ- حوادث تسمم بثانى اكسيد الكربون بنسبة 33.3% من حوادث الاختناق وبنسبة 0.14% من إجمالى الحوادث.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ب- حوادث اختناق اول اكسيد الكربون بنسبة 44.44% من حوادث الاختناق ونسبة 0.19% من إجمالى الحوادث.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]جـ- حوادث اختناق بغاز البوتاجاز بنسبة 22.2% من حوادث الاختناق ونسبة 0.095 % من إجمالى الحوادث.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]6- حوادث حريق تفاوتت وتنوعت أسبابها وتمثل نسبة 65.15% من إجمالى حوادث الحريق.[/FONT]


 [FONT=&quot](1)[/FONT][FONT=&quot] سوف يطلق الباحث - مجازا - صفة العمدية على هذا النوع من الحوادث لتميزها عن غيرها من الحوادث دون ان يقصد به المعنى القضائى الذى يترك تحديده لجهات القضاء والتحقيق.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot](2)[/FONT][FONT=&quot] سوف يطلق الباحث - مجازا - صفة الانتحار على هذا النوع من الحوادث والتى يغلب فيه قيام المجنى عليهم بايصال النيران بانفسهم.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot](3)[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ويطلق الباحث على تلك النوعية عبث الأطفال لترجيح ذلك أبان المعاينة الفنية وظروف الحادث وملابساته.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot](1)[/FONT][FONT=&quot] تصلح مكونات المصباح الفلورسنتى - كأطراف المصباح والدواية وبادئ التشغيل والمحول - كأسباب حرائق وسوف تنتاولها بالتفصيل اللازمة فى موضع لاحق.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot](2)[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ويقصد به نوع المفاتيح التى تعمل على حركة العجلات والتى يطلق عليها تجاريا (مفتاح توشينو).[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot](3)[/FONT][FONT=&quot] تراوحت اعداد المصابين والمتوفين فى تلك النوعية من الحوادث بين شخص واحد واربعة عشر شخص فى الحادث الواحد.[/FONT]


عميد . د. خبير / برهامى أبو بكر عزمى
مدير الأدلة الجنائية بالجبزة الأسبق - عضو هيئة التدريس بمعهد تدريب الشرطة بالدوحة - خبير أدلة جنائية ومسرح الجريمة والتزييف والتزوير والبصمات - مستشار قانونى وفنى ( محاماه)
[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## alhart (18 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ماهي المسافة بين hydrant والأخر


----------



## alhart (18 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
مجلس السلامة البريطاني ( 88%من اسباب الحوادث تعزى للإنسان و12% للماكينة )والأسباب الشخصية


----------



## alhart (18 مايو 2010)

ماهي المسافة بين الهيدرنت والهيدرنت


----------



## rasem1980 (24 مايو 2010)

ألف شكر


----------



## الجنرال222 (26 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
هل يوجد لديكم بعض المعلومات عن Bradford
اخوكم المهندس عبدالله الرومي


----------



## maher bos (26 مايو 2010)

شكرالجميع الاخوه الاعضاء على الافاده والمعلومات القيمه في عندي سؤال اذا سمحتم بالاجابه الاستاذ خيري الشريف
عندي مساحة 4200 متر مكعب اريد ان اعمل نظام اطفاء غمر بغاز co2 كم اسطوانة غاز 45 كيلو يلزم او ببساطه
كل واحد متر مكعب كم يلزمه لتر من مادة co2 وهل انطلاق غاز ثاني اكسيد الكربون في مساحة غرفه ممكن ان يكسر الزجاج نتيجه درجة الحراره المنخفضه وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمد معروف محمد (26 مايو 2010)

جزرك الله خيرا وننتظر المزيد


----------



## الجنرال222 (28 مايو 2010)

*ماهي المسافة بين الهيدرنت والهيدرنت *​


----------



## الجنرال222 (28 مايو 2010)

السيد المهندس هل يوجد لديك اصدار nfpa اصدار البريطاني


----------



## الجنرال222 (28 مايو 2010)

صنبور نار (المعروف أيضا بالعامية كما في المكونات النار في الولايات المتحدة أو مضخة جوني في مدينة نيويورك ، وذلك لأن رجال الاطفاء من أواخر 1800s كانت تسمى Johnnies [بحاجة لمصدر]) ، هو الحماية من الحرائق النشطة التدبير ، و مصدر المياه المتوفرة في معظم المدن وضواحيها والمناطق الريفية مع خدمات المياه البلدية لتمكين رجال الاطفاء من الاستفادة من إمدادات المياه البلدية للمساعدة في اطفاء الحريق. </SPAN>قد المباني بالقرب من صنبور مؤهلة للحصول على خصم التأمين منذ رجال الاطفاء وينبغي أن تكون قادرة على بسرعة أكبر اخماد حريق في الممتلكات المؤمن عليها.

مفهوم المقابس الحريق يعود إلى ما لا يقل عن 1600s. وكان هذا الوقت الذي رجال الاطفاء وردا على دعوة وحفر أسفل إلى أنابيب المياه الخشبية وحمل على عجل حفرة لتأمين المياه لمكافحة الحرائق. المياه لسد ثقب إنشاء بئر مؤقتة ، ويتم نقلها من البئر على النار عبر ألوية أو دلو ، في وقت لاحق ، عبر ناحية ضخ سيارات الاطفاء. وكانت ثقوب ثم توصيله مع السدادات ، عادة الخشب الأحمر ، والتي مع مرور الوقت جاء ليكون المعروف باسم الإشعال النار. وغالبا ما موقع سد يتم تسجيل أو ملحوظ بحيث يمكن إعادة استخدامها في حرائق في المستقبل. هذا هو مصدر النار مصطلح عامي المكونات لا تزال تستخدم اليوم لصنابير مياه الإطفاء. بعد الحريق الكبير في لندن في 1666 ، المدينة تثبيت أنابيب المياه مع حفر ثقوب على فترات ، ومجهزة الناهضون ، مما يسمح نقطة وصول لالمقابس النار خشبية من مستوى الشارع. [1] [2]

</SPAN>وقد زعم أن Birdsill هولي اخترع صنبور النار ، ولكن لم يسبق له تصميم من 1869 براءة اختراع أخرى كثيرة لصنابير مكافحة الحرائق ، وعدد من هذه التصاميم في وقت سابق ان إنتاجها وتسويقها بنجاح. </SPAN>وجود العديد من صنبور مياه الاطفاء خشبية فتش التصاميم السابقة لتطوير صنبور الحديد الزهر مألوفة. وعلى الرغم من وجود تطور صنبور فوق الأرض الأولى في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية مرة أخرى إلى آثار فيلادلفيا في 1803 ، [3] صنابير مياه الإطفاء -- مشترك تحت الارض في أجزاء من أوروبا وآسيا -- منذ 1700s.</SPAN></SPAN>


----------



## الجنرال222 (28 مايو 2010)

ومرفق خرطوم إلى صنبور النار ، ثم يتم فتح صمام لتوفير تدفق قوي من المياه ، وبناء على أمر من 350 كيلو باسكال (50 قامت إدارة المعرض / في مربع) (وهذا الضغط يختلف باختلاف المنطقة ويعتمد على عوامل مختلفة بما في ذلك حجم و موقع المياه الرئيسية المرفقة). ويمكن هذا المرفق مزيد من خرطوم لإطفاء الحريق ، والتي يمكن بعد ذلك استخدام مضخة قوية لزيادة ضغط المياه وتقسيم ربما هو داخل تيارات متعددة. ويمكن توصيل خرطوم مع اتصال مترابطة أو رابط ستورز. وينبغي الحرص على عدم فتح أو إغلاق صنبور مياه الاطفاء بسرعة كبيرة جدا ، لأن هذا يمكن إنشاء مطرقة المياه التي يمكن أن تتلف الأنابيب المجاور والمعدات. الماء داخل hoseline اتهم الأسباب أن تكون ثقيلة جدا وارتفاع ضغط المياه يؤدي إلى أن تكون قوية وقادرة على اتخاذ منحى ضيق في حين ضغط. عندما يتم دون عائق الى صنبور مياه الاطفاء ، وهذا ليس مشكلة ، وهناك مساحة كافية لوضع خرطوم على نحو كاف.


لم يتم تصميم المصفق صنبور النار valveMost الصمامات لخنق تدفق المياه ، وهي مصممة على أن يتم تشغيله بالكامل أو على كامل خارج. الترتيب احكام بصمام معظم صنابير مياه الجافة برميل هو صمام لاستنزاف أن تكون مفتوحة على أي شيء آخر من التشغيل الكامل. ويمكن استخدام في الانفتاح ، وبالتالي نتيجة جزئية في تدفق كبير مباشرة في التربة المحيطة صنبور مياه ، والتي ، بمرور الوقت ، يمكن أن يسبب تجوب شديدة. ويرد دائما خرطوم مع صمام فوهة مغلقة ، أو النار اتصال شاحنة ، أو إغلاق صمام بوابة إلى صنبور قبل فتح الصمام صنبور الرئيسي.

عندما يعمل رجل اطفاء ل، حسب صنبور معدات الوقاية الشخصية مثل القفازات والخوذة مع درع للوجه وعادة ما ترتديه. ارتفاع ضغط المياه من خلال التعقيب على القضية يمكن أن يحتمل الشيخوخة وتآكل صنبور فشلا ، مما اسفر عن اصابة رجل الاطفاء وتشغيل صنبور أو من المارة.

في معظم الولايات القضائية هو غير قانوني لموقف سيارة على مسافة معينة من صنبور النار. في أمريكا الشمالية المسافات يشيع 3-5 متر أو قدم 10-15 ، وأشار في كثير من الأحيان عن طريق طلاء أصفر أو أحمر على كبح. في المملكة المتحدة ، وتستخدم الخطوط الصفراء للحفاظ على السيارات من الوقوف على صنابير مياه الجوفية. يتم تجاهل القيود وقوف السيارات في بعض الأحيان (وخاصة في المدن حيث تتوفر وقوف السيارات في الشوارع نادرة) ، ولكن هذه القوانين عادة ما تكون القسري. الأساس المنطقي هو أن الحاجة إلى صنابير مياه تكون واضحة ويمكن الوصول إليها في حالات الطوارئ.


مفهوم المقابس الحريق يعود إلى ما لا يقل عن 1600s. وكان هذا الوقت الذي رجال الاطفاء وردا على دعوة وحفر أسفل إلى أنابيب المياه الخشبية وحمل على عجل حفرة لتأمين المياه لمكافحة الحرائق. المياه لسد ثقب إنشاء بئر مؤقتة ، ويتم نقلها من البئر على النار عبر ألوية أو دلو ، في وقت لاحق ، عبر ناحية ضخ سيارات الاطفاء. وكانت ثقوب ثم توصيله مع السدادات ، عادة الخشب الأحمر ، والتي مع مرور الوقت جاء ليكون المعروف باسم الإشعال النار. وغالبا ما موقع سد يتم تسجيل أو ملحوظ بحيث يمكن إعادة استخدامها في حرائق في المستقبل. هذا هو مصدر النار مصطلح عامي المكونات لا تزال تستخدم اليوم لصنابير مياه الإطفاء. بعد الحريق الكبير في لندن في 1666 ، المدينة تثبيت أنابيب المياه مع حفر ثقوب على فترات ، ومجهزة الناهضون ، مما يسمح نقطة وصول لالمقابس النار خشبية من مستوى الشارع. [1] [2]

</SPAN>وقد زعم أن Birdsill هولي اخترع صنبور النار ، ولكن لم يسبق له تصميم من 1869 براءة اختراع أخرى كثيرة لصنابير مكافحة الحرائق ، وعدد من هذه التصاميم في وقت سابق ان إنتاجها وتسويقها بنجاح. </SPAN>وجود العديد من صنبور مياه الاطفاء خشبية فتش التصاميم السابقة لتطوير صنبور الحديد الزهر مألوفة. وعلى الرغم من وجود تطور صنبور فوق الأرض الأولى في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية مرة أخرى إلى آثار فيلادلفيا في 1803 ، [3] صنابير مياه الإطفاء -- مشترك تحت الارض في أجزاء من أوروبا وآسيا -- منذ 1700s.</SPAN></SPAN>


----------



## nero12 (29 مايو 2010)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## ابوسيفين (29 مايو 2010)

مشككككككككككككككككككككور اخى


----------



## محمد المسلاتي (29 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الجنرال222 (29 مايو 2010)

ماهي هندسة الإطفاء حماية (المعروف أيضا باسم الهندسة النار أو النار هندسة السلامة) هو تطبيق العلم والمبادئ الهندسية لحماية الناس وبيئتهم من الآثار المدمرة لاطلاق النار والدخان.

الانضباط في هندسة الوقاية من الحريق ويشمل ، ولكن ليست حكرا على :

أحدث الحماية من الحرائق -- نظم إخماد الحريق والإنذار من الحريق.
السلبي الحماية من الحرائق -- النار والدخان الحواجز ، والانفصال الفضاء
دخان مراقبة وإدارة
بناء تصميم وتخطيط وتنظيم الفضاء
برامج الوقاية من الحريق
ديناميات النار والنمذجة النار
سلوك الإنسان أثناء أحداث إطلاق النار
تحليل المخاطر ، بما في ذلك العوامل الاقتصادية
في الممارسة العملية ، والمهندسين الحماية من الحرائق عادة تحديد المخاطر والضمانات التي تساعد في تصميم منع ، والسيطرة ، والتخفيف من آثار الحرائق. مهندسي الحماية من الحريق مساعدة المهندسين المعماريين ، وبناء الملاك والمطورين في تقييم سلامة المباني حياة وأهداف حماية الملكية. ويعمل أيضا FPEs كمحققين النار ، بما في ذلك تلك الحالات على نطاق واسع جدا وتحليل انهيار مراكز التجارة العالمية. ناسا يستخدم المهندسون الحماية من الحرائق في برنامجها الفضائي للمساعدة في تحسين السلامة. في بعض البلدان ، وإطلاق النار ويعمل المهندسون لتقديم استعراض 3rd الطرف عن الحلول الهندسية النار المقدمة لدعم محلي</SPAN>

عبدالله الرومي


----------



## الجنرال222 (29 مايو 2010)

كيف الوقاية من الحريق هو دراسة وممارسة للتخفيف من الآثار غير المرغوب فيها من حرائق [1]. وهو ينطوي على دراسة السلوك ، المجزأ ، وقمع والتحقيق في الحرائق وحالات الطوارئ المتصلة بها ، فضلا عن البحث والتطوير والانتاج واختبار وتطبيق نظم التخفيف. في الهياكل ، سواء كانت برية ، بحرية أو حتى السفن ومالكي ومشغلي مسؤولة للحفاظ على مرافقها وفقا لأساس التصميم الذي له جذور في القوانين ، بما في ذلك قانون البناء المحلية ورمز النار ، والتي تنفذ من قبل السلطة ذات الاختصاص. يجب أن تكون المباني التي شيدت وفقا لإصدار قانون البناء الذي هو في الواقع عندما يتم تقديم طلب للحصول على تصريح بناء. ويقوم مفتشو المباني الاختيار على الامتثال لمبنى قيد الانشاء مع قانون البناء. وبمجرد اكتمال البناء ، لا بد من الحفاظ على المبنى وفقا للقانون النار الحالي ، الذي ينفذه ضباط الوقاية من الحرائق من ادارة الاطفاء المحلية. في حالة من حالات الطوارئ النار ، رجال الاطفاء والمحققين النار ، وغيرهم من موظفي الوقاية من الحرائق ودعا لتخفيف والتحقيق فيها ونتعلم من الاضرار الناجمة عن الحريق. الدروس المستفادة من حرائق يتم تطبيقها على تأليف لقوانين البناء على حد سواء ومدونات النار. 

في الولايات المتحدة ، يتم استخدام هذا المصطلح من قبل المهندسين والمسؤولين رمز عند الإشارة فقط إلى الإيجابية والسلبية أنظمة الحماية من الحرائق ، وعادة لا لا يشمل أنظمة الكشف عن الحرائق ، مثل أجهزة الإنذار بالحريق أو الكشف عن الدخان.


----------



## الجنرال222 (30 مايو 2010)

NFPA 72 addresses several means of transmitting alarm and other signals from a fire alarm system at a protected premise to a supervising station. The most widely used means is a digital alarm communicator system. These systems use a digital alarm communicator transmitter (DACT) connected through two transmission channels. The Code requires the primary channel to be a telephone line. The secondary channel can be a second telephone line, or one of 6 other transmission means. 
With respect to the telephone line(s), the Code requires in 26.6.3.2.1.1 that the DACT be connected to the public switched telephone network upstream of any private telephone system at the protected premise. It also requires that the connection be to a loop start telephone circuit. Historically, this meant connection to the copper conductors of a plain old telephone system (POTS) traditionally provided by the telephone company. In recent years, providers of telephone service other than the traditional POTS service have become more common. The 2010 edition of the Code includes revisions to address the use of these non-traditional types of telephone service.
The 2010 edition of NFPA 72 includes the following revised the definition of a _public switched telephone network_ and a new definition of _managed facilities-based voice networks_:

*Public Switched Telephone Network (PSTN). An assembly of communications equipment and telephone service providers that utilize managed facilities-based voice networks (MFVN) to provide the general public with the ability to establish communications channels via discrete dialing codes.*
*Managed Facilities-Based Voice Network (MFVN).* A physical facilities-based network capable of transmitting real time signals with formats unchanged that is managed, operated, and maintained by the service provider to ensure service quality and reliability from the subscriber location to public switched telephone network (PSTN) interconnection points or other MFVN peer networks. 
The Code contains extensive explanatory annex information related to what is expected of a MFVN. It is important to recognize that telephone service that that is not provided through a _physical facilities-based network_ would not be covered under this definition. It is also important to understand that the telephone service provider’s communications equipment is expected to provide 8 hours of standby power for equipment installed on the premises or located in the field. This is in contrast to the 24 hours of secondary power required for the fire alarm system itself, including the DACT.
Those using or enforcing earlier editions of the Code will find the revisions in the 2010 edition of NFPA 72 useful in understanding the capabilities and performance expected for the communication pathways used in conjunction with digital alarm communicator systems.


----------



## الجنرال222 (30 مايو 2010)

fire risk assessment


في إطار أحدث تشريع للتأثير على مجتمع الأعمال في الإصلاح التنظيمي (السلامة من الحرائق) لعام 2005 ، وأنه تقع على عاتق صاحب العمل لضمان سلامة موظفيها في حالة نشوب حريق. 

وبعد هذا التشريع الجديد هو الإصلاح التنظيمي (السلامة من الحرائق) لعام 2005 يطلب من 'الشخص المسؤول' أن تكون سباقة ، وليس على رد الفعل في حالة من الوعي النار. انها الدولة أيضا أن يكون صاحب العمل ، حيثما كان ذلك ضروريا من أجل الحفاظ على سلامة العاملين وظيفته في حالة الحريق : 
اتخاذ التدابير اللازمة لمكافحة الحرائق في مكان العمل ، مع الأخذ في الاعتبار طبيعة العمل التجاري وحجم المهمة واضعا في الاعتبار الأشخاص غير الموظفين الذين قد يكون موجودا ؛ 

ترشيح الأشخاص المسؤولين (موظف) لتنفيذ هذه التدابير ، وكفالة عدد من هؤلاء الموظفين ، والتدريب والمعدات المتاحة كافية ، مع مراعاة حجم ومخاطر محددة المشاركة في أماكن العمل المعنية ، و 

أي ترتيب الاتصالات اللازمة مع خدمات الطوارئ الخارجية ، ولا سيما فيما يتعلق اعمال الانقاذ ومكافحة الحرائق. 


لضمان السلامة من الحرائق أحكام كافية في ظل هذه الظروف ، يجب أن أرباب العمل إجراء تقييم مخاطر الحريق. 

هذا الشرط يأتي من إدارة كل من الصحة والسلامة في العمل البندان 199 و. الإصلاح التنظيمي (السلامة من الحريق) لعام 2005. وهو ينص على أصحاب العمل يجب إجراء تقييم مناسب وكاف من : 


من المخاطر على الصحة والسلامة للعاملين وظيفته التي يتعرضون لها ، بينما في العمل ، و 

المخاطر على الصحة والسلامة للأشخاص وليس في حالته عملها الناشئة عن أو فيما يتعلق سلوك له / لها من تعهدها. 

عبدالله الرومي


----------



## الجنرال222 (30 مايو 2010)

لماذا التدريب مهم الرجال الاطفاء؟

الأسئلة 
بعض رجال الاطفاء وضباط النار الاشتراك في الاعتقاد بأن استخدام الهياكل المكتسبة مع تحميل الوقود واقعية هو السبيل الوحيد لتطوير مستوى الكفاءة والمهارات اللازمة لتشغيل آمن وفعال على fireground. ومع ذلك ، المعايير الحالية ، مثل الرابطة الوطنية للحماية من الحريق 1403 ستاندرد لايف النار تدريب (2007) قيودا محددة على أنواع الوقود والتحميل. وتواجه بعض الإدارات مع القيود البيئية التي تحول دون حرق من الدرجة الاولى وقود لهيكلية التدريب بالذخيرة الحية وبالتالي استخدام الغاز هياكل أطلقت (أو لا تجري العيش التدريب على مكافحة الحرائق على الإطلاق). معظم الإدارات الذين يمكنهم الوصول إلى غرض بناء هياكل والدعائم الهيكلية للتدريب بالذخيرة الحية تقتصر على نوع واحد من المرفق (بسبب القيود الاقتصادية). وهذا يثير مجموعة من الأسئلة للاهتمام : 

أي درجة من الدقة والمحاكاة اللازمة لتنمية المعارف والمهارات اللازمة لتشغيل آمن وفعال على fireground؟ 
ما هي العناصر الرئيسية في الإخلاص لمختلف مخرجات التعلم مثل 1) تطوير فهم التنمية النار في المقصورة ، 2) تقييم المخاطر الحيوية ، بما في ذلك الاعتراف الحرجة مؤشرات السلوك النار ، 3) اختيار ما يلائمها من تقنيات مكافحة الحرائق ، (4) تطوير الكفاءة والثقة عندما تعمل في بيئة خطرة ، 5) تطوير المهارات العملية في فوهة والتقنية ، 6) تقييم تأثير العمليات التكتيكية. 
والذخيرة الحية تدريب فقط أو أكثرها فعالية أسلوب المحاكاة لتحقيق هذه النتائج التعلم؟ إذا كان الأمر كذلك ، ما سوف توفر نوع من المحاكاة بأمان الدرجة المطلوبة من الدقة؟ إذا لم يكن كذلك ، ما يمكن أن تستخدم أسلوب المحاكاة الأخرى في مكان ، أو بالإضافة إلى التدريب على مكافحة الحرائق العيش لتوفير القدر اللازم من الدقة؟ 
وأعتقد أن الأداء الفعال في ظل ظروف ضاغطة كبيرة يتطلب تدريبا في سياق واقعي. بيد أنه لم الأجوبة على الأسئلة السابقة لم يحدد بعد. ما لدينا قدر كبير من الرأي الذي عقد بقوة دون دعم الانضباط أو أدلة محددة مهمة.


----------



## الجنرال222 (30 مايو 2010)

عيد رجال الإطفاء العالمي عيد رجال الإطفاء العالمي (بالإنجليزية: International Firefighters' Day‏) يصادف الرابع من مايو كل سنة، تم إعتماده بعد مراسلة إلكترونية بإقتراح عبر العالم في 4 جانفي 1999 بسبب وفاة خمسة من رجال الاطفاء في ظروف مأساوية في الهشيم في أستراليا.العديد من الدول الأوروبية إستخدمت 4 ماي كيوم تقليدي لرجال الإطفاء، لأنه يوم القديس فلوريان، القديس الراعي لرجال الاطفاءعبدالله الرومي


----------



## الجنرال222 (31 مايو 2010)

دلائل على السلوك النار الحالية والمحتملة؟

أثناء العمل من خلال هذه العملية من المحتمل أنك لن تكشف المفاهيم الإضافية التي قد تضاف إلى عوامل بناء أو خرائط الدخان مفهوم المؤشرات. ويمكنك أيضا أن تحدد العلاقات المتبادلة التي قد لا يكون لديك فكرة من قبل. لا تنسى أن العودة والقبض على هذه الأفكار أثناء العمل على الهواء خريطة الطريق.

المسار الجوي
في القراءة النار الدخان مؤشرات ، الذي يعرف أنا الفرق بين الدخان ومؤشرات المسار الجوي. ومع ذلك ، قد يكون من المفيد إعادة النظر في الفرق بين هاتين الفئتين قبل الشروع في إلقاء نظرة مفصلة على مؤشرات المسار الجوي.


دخان : ما هو شكل دخان مثل واين هي قادمة من؟ ويمكن هذا المؤشر تكون مفيدة للغاية في تحديد موقع ومدى النار. قد تكون مرئية مؤشرات الدخان على السطح الخارجي ، وكذلك داخل المبنى. لا ننسى أن تقييم المخاطر حجم المتابعة وحيوية يجب أن تستمر بعد دخول قمت بها!

المسار الجوي : ذات لدخان ، وتتبع حركة الهواء في كل من دخان (من أصل عموما من منطقة الحريق) والجوية (بشكل عام في المنطقة نحو النار). ملاحظة المسار الجوي يبدأ من الخارج ولكنه يصبح أكثر أهمية عند اتخاذ الدخول. ما هو شكل المسار في الهواء مثل الباب؟ الهواء تراك


----------



## الجنرال222 (31 مايو 2010)

التهوية :
 

عندما تحترق النار في التهوية تسيطر الدولة على أي زيادة في إمدادات الأوكسجين على النار سيؤدي إلى زيادة في معدل إطلاق الحرارة. زيادة التهوية قد تنجم عن رجال الاطفاء مما يجعل الدخول الى المبنى (نقطة الوصول هي فتح التهوية) ، والتهوية التكتيكية (التي يؤديها رجال الاطفاء) ، أو التهوية غير المخططة (على سبيل المثال ، فشل نافذة الزجاج بسبب درجات الحرارة المرتفعة).

ومن الضروري الاعتراف عند الحريق ، أو قد تكون التهوية للرقابة ، وتأثير التغييرات المخطط لها وغير المخطط له في ملفه التهوية على السلوك النار. يتم تطوير معظم حرائق مقصورة في مرحلة النمو في وقت متأخر أو التي تسيطر عليها تماما والتهوية عند وصول رجال الاطفاء. وحتى لو لم يتم اطلاق النار دخل في مرحلة الاضمحلال بسبب التهوية محدودة ، والأكسجين المتزايدة التي توفرها الزيادات في التهوية (مثل تلك التي نجمت عن فتح الباب لجعل الدخول) سوف يزيد من حرارة سعر الإصدار. </span>هذا لا يعني أن زيادة التهوية أمر سيء ، ولكن ينبغي أن تكون على استعداد رجال الاطفاء للتعامل مع هذا التغيير في السلوك النار.</span>


----------



## الجنرال222 (31 مايو 2010)

القذف:

هذه الأسئلة 20 التركيز على بعض المعارف الأساسية التي يجب أن يكون رجال الاطفاء في حالة أنهم ذاهبون حقا لاتقان سلاحهم الرئيسي في عمليات الاطفاء الهجومية. 

أي نوع من فوهة (ق) هي على hoseline الخاص preconnected (الجمع أو تيار الصلبة)؟ 
ما هو نوع من الفتحات هم (أي تدفق ثابت ، وتدفق متغير ، التلقائي ، أو طرف واحد ، مكدسة نصائح)؟ 
ما معدل التدفق ، وأسعار ، أو مجموعة لديهم؟ 
إذا يمكن أن تختلف معدل التدفق ، وكيف يتم تحقيق ذلك؟ هل الآلية المستخدمة لتغيير تدفق العمل بحرية؟ 
إذا قمت بتغيير تدفق دون تغيير مقابل في خط الضغط في المضخة ، ما يحدث للضغط فوهة؟ 
ما هو ضغط التشغيل مصممة أو الضغوط (على فوهات الضغط المزدوج)؟ 
عن فوهات مجتمعة ، ما هو تأثير الضغط على حجم فوهة الرذاذ؟ يمكنك تشغيل الضغط على فوهة خرطوم واحد أو أكثر؟ 
إذا كان تدفق متغير أو التلقائي فوهة الجمع ، لا قطرات تغيير حجم مع معدل التدفق؟ لماذا هذا قد يكون كبيرا؟ 
ما هو الوصول إلى أقصى قدر من الفعالية من فوهة؟ 
يمكنك مطاردة الحطام من فوهة؟ إذا كان الأمر كذلك ، كيف؟ 
أي نوع من الربط هو فوهة مجهزة (على سبيل المثال ، إذا مترابطة ، هو المعيار الوطني خرطوم ، أنابيب الحديد ، أو بعض الخيوط الأخرى)؟ 
ما هو نوع من صمام هو فوهة مجهزة (أو الانزلاق صمام الكرة) وماذا لا تجعل من الفرق؟ 
إذا كان فوهة الجمع ، لا توجد لديها أسنان ثابتة أو الغزل؟ لماذا هذا الموضوع؟ 
إذا تم تجهيز فوهة الغزل مع الأسنان ، لا التوربينات تدور بحرية؟ 
هل لديك فتحات تفتح وتغلق بسهولة عندما يتعرض لضغوط؟ 
وفوهات نظيفة (من الداخل والخارج)؟ كيف ينبغي تنظيفها؟ 
هل تحتاج إلى تزييت فوهات الخاص لضمان حرية الحركة للآلية التي تعمل بها؟ إذا كان الأمر كذلك ، متى كانت المرة الأخيرة التي كان مشحم هم؟ 
إذا كان الجمع بين فوهة ، وكيفية ضبط فوهة لنمط زاوية واسعة الضباب؟ 
عن فوهات مجتمعة ، ما هي الزاوية القصوى من نمط واسع الضباب؟ 
إذا كان فوهة الجمع ، وإلى أي مدى من تيار مستقيمة أو زاوية واسعة الضباب لا سيطرة نمط بحاجة إلى أن تتحول إلى أنتجت 40o (متوسطة) نمط الضباب؟ 
في حين معرفة الإجابة على هذه الأسئلة ، لا بد ، فإنه وحده لا يكفي. بالإضافة إلى معرفة الخصائص التشغيلية وإجراءات الصيانة ، ويجب أن يكون رجال الاطفاء المهرة في عملية فوهة لكي تكون قادرة على وضع المياه بدقة حيث الحاجة إليه.​


----------



## الجنرال222 (31 مايو 2010)

المملكة المتحدة نظام إنذار الحريق الفئات 
وهناك أنواع عديدة من أنظمة إنذار الحريق في كل مناسبة لمختلف أنواع المباني والتطبيقات. ويمكن لنظام إنذار الحريق تختلف بشكل كبير من حيث السعر والتعقيد ، من لوحة واحدة مع جهاز الكشف عن وأسلم في مجال الملكية التجارية الصغيرة ونظام إنذار الحريق عنونة في مبنى متعدد الإشغال. وقد نظم لحماية كل المباني وشاغليها. 

فئات نظم إنذار الحريق ولام إذا كانت مصممة لحماية الحياة ، ف لحماية المباني وميم إذا كانت الأنظمة اليدوية. [3] 

م نظم المختصر ، على سبيل المثال أجراس جهة ، صنوج ، وما إلى ذلك قد تكون هذه مجرد دليل أو كتيب الكهربائية ، قد يكون الأخير نقاط الاتصال وأجهزة الاستطلاع. فهي تعتمد على شاغلي المبنى اكتشاف النار والعمل على تحذير الآخرين من خلال تشغيل النظام. هذه الأنظمة تشكل الشرط الأساسي لأماكن العمل مع أي خطر النوم. 
مثبت P1 النظام في جميع أنحاء المبنى -- والهدف من ذلك لاستدعاء رجال الاطفاء وضمان وقت ممكن أن يتم تصغير أي أضرار الناجمة عن الحريق. ويمكن استثناء المناطق الصغيرة منخفضة المخاطر ، مثل دورات المياه والخزائن أقل من 1m ². 
وينبغي توفير P2 في الكشف عن اجزاء من المبنى حيث من خطر اشتعال عالية و / أو محتويات ذات قيمة خاصة. نظم الفئة 2 توفير الكشف عن الحرائق في أجزاء محددة من المبنى حيث توجد إما مخاطر عالية أو التي يجب أن تعطل عمل مصغر. 
تم تصميم فئة L1 L1 نظام لحماية الحياة والذي كشف عن تثبيت التلقائي في جميع مجالات البناء (بما في ذلك المسافات سقف والفراغات) وذلك بهدف توفير في أقرب وقت ممكن للإنذار. وهناك فئة نظام L1 ومن المرجح أن يكون من الملائم بالنسبة لغالبية مباني الرعاية السكنية. في الواقع ، يجب وضع أجهزة كشف في جميع الأماكن تقريبا ، والفراغات. مع فئة 1 النظم ، وكلها من مبنى مغطى بصرف النظر عن الاستثناءات الطفيفة. 
L2 L2 الفئة ألف نظام مصمم لحماية الحياة والذي كشف عن تثبيت التلقائي في طرق الهروب ، وغرف طرق الهروب المجاورة وغرف عالية المخاطر. في أماكن العمل متوسطة الحجم (لا ينام أكثر من عشر السكان) ، ونظام L2 فئة مثالية. هذه النظم إنذار الحريق مطابقة لنظام L3 ولكن مع اكتشاف إضافية في المنطقة حيث هناك فرصة عالية من الاشتعال ، على سبيل المثال ، مطبخ) ، أو حيث المخاطر التي يتعرض لها الناس تزداد بشكل خاص (مثل النوم خطر). 
L3 تم تصميم هذه الفئة لتقديم الإنذار المبكر للجميع. ينبغي أن توضع في كشف جميع طرق الهروب ، وجميع الغرف التي تفتح على طرق الهروب. فئة 3 نظم توفير تغطية أوسع نطاقا من فئة 4. والهدف من ذلك هو تحذير شاغلي المبنى وقت مبكر بما يكفي لضمان حصول جميع قادرون على الخروج من المبنى قبل أن تصبح سالكة طرق الهروب. 
L4 الفئة 4 نظم تغطية طرق الهروب والمناطق تداول فقط. ولذلك ، سيتم وضع أجهزة كشف في طرق الهروب ، رغم أن هذا قد لا تكون مناسبة اعتمادا على تقييم المخاطر أو إذا تم زيادة حجم وتعقيد مبنى. قد يكون في موقع للكشف عن مناطق أخرى في المبنى ، ولكن الهدف هو حماية طريق الهروب. 
L5 هذه هي "جميع الحالات الأخرى" الفئة ، على سبيل المثال ، غرف الكمبيوتر ، والتي قد تكون محمية مع نظام إطفاء فجرها الكشف التلقائي. فئة 5 الأنظمة هي "العرف" في فئة وتتصل ببعض المتطلبات الخاصة التي لا يمكن تغطيتها من قبل أي فئة أخرى
:73:
:58:​


----------



## الجنرال222 (31 مايو 2010)

إنذار الحريق سحب محطةجهاز إنذار
:56: الحريق سحب محطة هو الحماية من الحرائق نشط الجهاز ، وعادة ما الحائط ، والتي عند تفعيلها ، ويبادر إنذار على نظام إنذار الحريق. في أبسط أشكالها ، المستخدم تنشيط التنبيه عن طريق سحب مقبض منخفضة ، الأمر الذي يكمل الدائرة وتأمين المقبض في الموقف تنشيطه ، وإرسال إنذار إلى لوحة التحكم إنذار الحريق. بعد العملية ، سحب إنذار الحريق محطات يجب أن تعاد إلى موقف استعداد باستخدام أداة خاصة أو مفتاح من أجل تنشيط تسلسل التنبيه وعودة النظام إلى وضعها الطبيعي. يمكن محطات الخط البدائي لا تتطلب سوى إجراء واحد أو جهة لتنشيط الحركة ، أن تخضع لتنشيط غير المرغوب فيها عن طريق الاتصال التنافر أو عرضي. ومن بين الاستراتيجيات في وقت مبكر للتعامل مع هذه المشكلة التي تتطلب مشغل لكسر جزء من الزجاج لاطلاق سراح ربيع الداخلية آلية تشغيلها. دليل سحب المحطات التي تتطلب حركات اليد اثنين مثل ؛ ترفع وهدم أو دفع في وهدم منذ حلت محل الزجاج كسر ونماذج عمل واحد في العديد من المنشآت الحديثة.​


----------



## الجنرال222 (31 مايو 2010)

سحب محطات مشفرة 

في الماضي ، سحب مراكز السيطرة على النظام بأكمله. هذه المحطات سحب مشفرة كانت أكبر بكثير من الحديث ، وكان لها تأثيرات عجلة رمز فيها. وكانت هذه الآلية والعتاد التي كانت انتهت عندما انسحبت محطة (وخلافا لمحطات سحب الحديثة ، والمقبض لم يبق لأسفل). ومن شأن تحويل التروس عجلة صغيرة مع عدد محدد من الأسنان ، والتي تحدد الترميز. ومن شأن رفع الأسنان على الاتصال ، والتي من شأنها أن تفتح وتغلق الدائرة ، النبض رمز لأجراس أو قرون. وقد استخدم هذا الرمز من خلال بناء الأمن لتحديد حيث كان مصدره من التنبيه. على سبيل المثال : محطة سحب في بهو الطابق الرابع المصعد من مبنى للمكاتب يحتوي على رمز من 5-3-1. عندما يتم سحبها محطة ، وضباط الأمن في المبنى البحث عن 5-3-1 في قائمة رئيسية من الرموز. بعد العثور على الموقع من الانسحاب ، أنها تحقق لمعرفة ما إذا كان هناك حريق حقيقي. إذا كان هناك ، فإنها اخلاء المبنى واستدعاء رجال الاطفاء. 


العتيقة Holtzer - كابوت ترميز سحب يمكن إجراء اختبارات station.System في واحدة من طريقتين : في محطة سحب مشفرة ، هناك إما حفرة اختبار على الجبهة (والتي عادة ما يتم تنشيط مع ألين وجع) أو التبديل الاختبار على في الداخل. تحويل تبديل طريقة واحدة يتسبب في أجهزة الإعلام لصوت باستمرار (أو في حالة واحدة في المخ أجراس ، أقرع مرة واحدة). تحويله في الاتجاه الآخر ، وتفعيل ثم سحب يسمح به اختبار الصمت الذي يتم التحقق من أجزاء المحطة الميكانيكية لضمان وظيفة مناسبة. سحبت مرة واحدة ، فإن ما لا يقل عن قيام محطة أربع جولات من رمز قبل إعادة نفسها. تسحب استخدمت الأكواد الجديدة في أنظمة الإنذار بالحريق حتى ما يقرب من 1970s. وحتى أواخر 1980s وأوائل 1990s ، أدلى بعض اللوحات مع منطقة اضافية لاستيعاب أي ترميز سحب محطات القائمة. في هذه الأيام ، مشفرة سحب محطات نادرة جدا وتقريبا لم يسبق له مثيل في العمل بنظم إنذار للحريق.​


----------



## كريم الضوينى (9 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وحماك و زادك من فضله


----------



## khairy62 (9 يونيو 2010)

عزيزي قلب شجاع
جزاك الله خيرا على تفضلك بمنحنا تلك المعلومات القيمة وبارك لك في علمك وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## elnegm_tiger (9 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## elnegm_tiger (9 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم يا اخوانى


----------



## ci_omar (9 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير والصراحة قدمتولي معلومات جدأ قيمة ولكن لدي سؤال جدا مهم بالنسبة لي 
أملاً منكم الاجابة عليه ولكم مني جزيل الشكر والتقدير
سؤالي هو كالتالي
ما المفروض مني أن أرسم بالضبط على برنامج الأوتوكاد ميب وماهو مقياس الرسم المفروض استخدامه في المخطط
ليتمكن برنامج فاير من قرائة المخطط واعطائي جميع الحسابات المتعلقة بنظام مكافحة الحرائق
علما بأن مخططي مكون من أنابيب ومواسير أقطارها متفاوته بالتدريج مستخدماً مقياس السنتمتر بالرسم ونسخة أوتوكاد ميب 2009
وبعد ادخال مخططي على برنامج الفاير فإن البرنامج يقرأه ولكن عند الضغط على زر الكالكوليشن ليقوم بالحسابات 
يظهر لي الرسالة التالية 
part section 10-20 cannot have 100mm diameter
ولا أعرف ماذا يريد بالضبط ولا أعرف حلاً للمشكلة وقد قمت بمحاولة التقليل من قطر الأنبوب ال 65 مم ولكن المشكلة بقيت كما هي وأريد مساعدتكم ان كان بالإمكان
وأكون مشكورا جدا ان أمكنني التواصل مع أحدكم عن طريق المسنجر لحل هذه المشكلة ولكم مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمودالحسيني (9 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## محمودالحسيني (9 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## magdy51126 (9 يونيو 2010)

جعلة الله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## زياد رزق (18 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم
اريد اجراءات اختبار خراطيم المياة و طلمبات الاطفاء طبقا لكود الحريق ؟
مع الشكر


----------



## سعد الضويحى (18 يونيو 2010)

مشكور اخى على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## alhart (25 يونيو 2010)

هل fm200 معتمد من الجهات المختصة


----------



## awwwad (27 يونيو 2010)

اخي العزيز ارجاء ذكراسما اهم الجامعات في دول العالم العربي ودول العالم التي تعطي الهندسة فى هذا المجال وللك مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## SafeUrity (1 يوليو 2010)

حقيقةً نعجز عن الشكر يا مهندس تامر:20::75:


----------



## الجنرال222 (2 يوليو 2010)

اسما اهم الجامعات في دول العالم العربي ودول العالم
في بريطانيا 

1University of Edinburgh
2Glasgow Caledonian University
3University of Central Lancashire
:73:4University of Wales, Newport
في عمان

كليه الهندسه والاطفاء
في قطر

Texas A&M University
وهي من اكبر الجامعات الهندسه الاطفاء في امريكا​


----------



## mukhmukhh (16 يوليو 2010)

Thank'SS IT WAS VERY HELPFUL INFO MY DEAR,N MY REGARDS


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (16 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا باشمهندس تامر على هذا الموضوع الجميل المتكامل ، وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك.
مع قبولك تحياتي ،،
د.أحمد زكي حلمي


----------



## محب الخير (19 يوليو 2010)

حقيقة 
جزاكم الله خيرا فلقد استفدت كثيرا من هذا الشرح الممتع
وهذه المرفقات ، فجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## نورس الزبيدي (23 يوليو 2010)

اتق الله حيثما كنت. وأتبع السيئة الحسنة تمحها، وخالق الناس بخلق حسن


----------



## nnahel (26 يوليو 2010)

تسلم والله


----------



## a hoba (27 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Mzghoul (28 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وزادك علما


----------



## تالة101 (28 يوليو 2010)

مجهود رائع
Thank you very much


----------



## samsoom20 (29 يوليو 2010)

مشكور على المجهود الرائع...و لا تحرمنا من ابداعاتك


----------



## kaka_forever (29 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم اولا مشكورين 
لو سمحتو ممكن طلب صغير لو يعني دورة تعليمية في ما يخص الدفاع المدني على برنامج PowerPoint وادا كان ممكن فيديو ايكون مع البرنامج شكرا


----------



## omarjamain (29 يوليو 2010)

*Fire Extinguisher*

كيف نحسب وزن*
Fire Extinguisher ونوعها
*


----------



## البشارة (29 يوليو 2010)

*شكراً جزيلاً .*

_أريد أن أسألكم عن شبكات الإطفاء الأتوماتيكية(بالبودرة- co2 - fm200 ) تصميم ودراسةمع مثال توضيحي .مع طريقة التوصيل بالاسطوانات وسعاتهالو سمحتم._


----------



## eng.zidan (30 يوليو 2010)

روابط التحميل مش شغالة 
لو سمحت محتاج روابط تانيه
شكرا على المجهود.


----------



## eng.zidan (30 يوليو 2010)

روابط التحميل الموجودة فى صفحة رقم 5 غير شغاله 
ارجو الاهتمام


----------



## enana (1 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور أخي الكريم الحقيقة كافة ما قدمته مفيد وغني جداً بالمعلومات المطلوبة


----------



## aaar (2 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا على المجهود العظيم بارك الله فيك


----------



## خالد عطا (2 أغسطس 2010)

الاخ قلب شجاع اشكر لك مجهودك واتمنى الافادة بالتفصيل عن قطاعات الحريق ومتطلباتها وبمعنى ادق هل اجد لديك المواصفة رقم 221 من nfpa ارجو الافادة والحصول عليها مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## عمر كاممل (3 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
جزاكم الله خير الجزاء 
اللهم علمنا ما ينفعنا ، وانفعنا بما علمتنا ، وزدنا علماً


----------



## الجنرال222 (4 أغسطس 2010)

ايهما احسن ان يكون مدير هل الهندسه في الاطفاء او دراسات الاداره الاطفاء


----------



## عبداللطيف ابوبلطه (6 أغسطس 2010)

*بارك الله فيك موضوع ممتاز ومجهود مشكور*​


----------



## البشارة (12 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور أخي على الجهد الذي تبذله من أجلنا,أريد أن أستفيد من خبرتك وأسألك عن طريقة تصميم شبكة اطفاء حريق بالغاز أو بالبودرة الجافة أو بالماء.واذا كان من الممكن أن ترفق الشرح بمثال توضيحي . مع الشكر المسبق لك. أدامك الله.


----------



## احمدهارون (14 أغسطس 2010)

thanks again


----------



## ايمن حسين (19 أغسطس 2010)

موضوع مميز
وطرح متميز 

واهلا بالمهندس تامر وفقه الله ........................................................... فى ملتقانا 
نامل القاء الضوء على اسس تركيب شبكة انابيب مكافحةالحريق بالرشاشات التلقائية وطرق التفتيش عليها واستلامها طبقا للكود nfpa14
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## secren (20 أغسطس 2010)

*بلتوفيق*​


----------



## أبوالهيجاء (21 أغسطس 2010)

الله يجزيكم الخير على الجهود العظيمة


----------



## aiman178 (21 أغسطس 2010)

بصراحة هذا الموضع شيق جدا ومن يكتب فيه يكتب باستفاضة شديدة
فعليا التخصص واضح جدا والدقة
لا استطيع ان اقول اكثر من ذلك فكل قول بعد الذى يكتب بهذه الدقة هو ثناء ويستحق


----------



## وليد شطا (23 أغسطس 2010)

السلام علكم ورحمهالله بعد التحيه 
ارجو منك سيدي 

الفاضل برنامج برمجه لوح الانزار العونه اكون شاكر لك


----------



## صادق سلطان ثامر (23 أغسطس 2010)

مكافحة الحرائق في مستودعات الوقود


----------



## صادق سلطان ثامر (23 أغسطس 2010)

الاخ ثامر المحترم اشكرك كثيرا عاى هذا الجهد المتميز واسال الله لك التوفيق واود ان اسالك عن طرق الوقايه من الحريق في مستودعات الوقود مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## الناصح الامين (30 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك ... عمل جيد


----------



## الجنرال222 (2 سبتمبر 2010)

ماهي هندسة السلامة من الحرائق التصميم 

السلامة من الحرائق الهندسة يقدم نهجا بديلا التوصل إلى حلول تصميم النار آمنة بالمقارنة مع رموز مفروضة ، والضوابط التنظيمية. أداء منهجيات تستند المرتبطة النار توفير فرص الهندسية للتقييم على أساس المخاطر لتحقيق مستويات أعلى من السلامة ، بينما يسمح للمصمم والمهندس المعماري مجالا أكبر في تحقيق تطلعاته لتصاميم حديثة. في معظم الحالات يتم تقليل تكاليف تقديم مستويات مقبولة من السلامة من الحرائق في اعقاب اطلاق النار عندما حل هندسة التصميم 

سوف قانون الامتثال -- النار المهندسين استعراض اقتراح تصميم لرمز المحلية أو التوافق التنظيمي ، وفقا لنظام البناء (دال) باء ؛ أو nfpa الحياة وما إلى ذلك قانون السلامة وستقدم أيضا توجيهات بشأن استراتيجيات فعالة لإدارة السلامة النار وتوفير حلا كاملا من حيث خطط السلامة وعمليات النظام وأدوات الإدارة ، من أجل إرساء قاعدة صلبة لدعم التصميمات الهندسية. 

س 9999 -- وثيقة الإرشادات الجديدة في المملكة المتحدة لتصميم وفقا لخطر محدد مسبقا وملامح شغل ، والسماح ببعض المرونة في طريق المارة ، التوافق التنظيمي من خلال توفير ميزات التعويضية المختلفة. 

بكالوريوس 7974 -- حريق في المباني هندسيا نهج أكثر تعقيدا والهياكل التي تتطلب تحليلا مفصلا الهندسية من أجل تحقيق وقف فعال آمن حل التصميم. المبنى بأكمله أو هيكل قابل للتحليل مفصل للنمو النار المحتملين والتنمية ؛ احتواء الحريق ؛ الكشف عن الحرائق ؛ منهجية إجلاء ؛ التلقائي إخماد الحريق ؛ مكافحة الحرائق وصول ؛ الأداء الهيكلي وغيرها من الميزات. 

Nfpa 101 -- إن 'الحياة قانون السلامة' ، المعروفة باسم nfpa 101 هي علامة تجارية مسجلة لمعيار التوافق الأميركي الذي ، مثل وثائق nfpa كثيرة ، المنقحة بانتظام على دورة لمدة ثلاث سنوات (آخر طبعة 2009). 

المعيار ، على الرغم من عنوانه ، ليست مدونة قانونية ، لا يتم نشره كأداة للقانون وليس لديها سلطة قانونية إلا إذا اعتمدتها سلطة ذات اختصاص. المعيار الذي اعتمد على نطاق واسع في الولايات المتحدة ، ومع ذلك وضعت عمدا مع اللغة المناسبة لتطبيق إلزامية لتسهيل إقرارها في القانون من قبل المخولين للقيام بذلك. 

الجزء الأكبر من عناوين القياسية "أولئك البناء والحماية ، وإشغال الميزات الضرورية لتقليل الخطر على حياة من النار والذعر". 

نماذج حاسوبية -- 

نماذج المنطقة 
النماذج الميدانية 
نماذج الكاشف استجابة 
نماذج الخروج (الإجلاء) 
اطلاق النار على التحمل (مقاومة) نماذج 
نماذج متنوعة 
ويمكن أيضا هندسة أخرى منهجيات تصميم النار الدولي أن تستخدم لتلبية أداء النهج القائم على تحقيق النار حل آمن ، اعتمادا على متطلبات العميل. باستخدام مجموعة من أدوات التصميم المعقدة ، بما في ذلك تحليل الكمبيوتر ، والحرائق المهندسين سوف يساعدك في الاجتماع الخاص لتحقيق تطلعات حلول التصميم الحديث. 



هندسة السلامة من الحرائق التصميم 
السلامة من الحرائق الهندسة يقدم نهجا بديلا التوصل إلى حلول تصميم النار آمنة بالمقارنة مع رموز مفروضة ، والضوابط التنظيمية. أداء منهجيات تستند المرتبطة النار توفير فرص الهندسية للتقييم على أساس المخاطر لتحقيق مستويات أعلى من السلامة ، بينما يسمح للمصمم والمهندس المعماري مجالا أكبر في تحقيق تطلعاته لتصاميم حديثة. في معظم الحالات يتم تقليل تكاليف تقديم مستويات مقبولة من السلامة من الحرائق في اعقاب اطلاق النار عندما حل هندسة التصميم


----------



## الجنرال222 (2 سبتمبر 2010)

خدمات وطنية في المملكة المتحدة وثيقة التوجيه النار

والغرض من هذه الوثيقة هو تقرير ال جي اى لتسهيل وتشجيع الاتصال بين الاطفاء المحلية كتائب السلطة وشركات المياه من خلال التوجيه ، والتي تحدد القضايا ، أن شركات المياه وفرق الاطفاء وينبغي أخذها في الاعتبار عند إعداد ترتيبات محلية خاصة بهم. 
وهو يسلط الضوء على القضايا التي تهم شركات المياه وفرق الاطفاء بحيث كل قد يكون على بينة من الالتزامات الأخرى ، والأهداف والقيود في إعداد الترتيبات المحلية لتوفير وتأمين المياه لمكافحة الحرائق. 

معدلات تدفق أن دائرة النار يتطلب مثالي لمكافحة الحرائق والمفصلة في الملحق 5 ، مصادرة للفئات الأماكن التي تم تحديدها وصنابير مياه جديدة لمواقع في المنازل والمصانع. وستطرح الشركة للمياه تبلغ دائرة النار حيث يقدر أنه لا يمكن لهذه التدفقات أن تتحقق في ظل ظروف الطلب العادي ، مع أي طلبات إضافية من أطراف ثالثة خارجة عن سيطرة الشركات المياه ، واتفاق مشترك تم التوصل إليه بشأن جعل المياه المتاحة باستخدام المبادئ المبينة في القسم 5.4.


----------



## الجنرال222 (2 سبتمبر 2010)

التكتيكية مقابل نسبة تدفق النقدي (TFR 1989

سجلت Grimwood المؤلف من 120 حريق الدراسة ، التي أجريت في حين حريق لندن محقق
اطفائية ، معدلات التدفق التي ارتبطت بشكل واضح مدى الضرر النار. وانخفض تدفق النار الأرض الفعلية لسعر أقل من 2.0lpm/m2 في 83 ٪ من الحرائق وإخماد الحرائق تم تحقيقه في مرحلة الاضمحلال على النار منحنى التنمية على 53 ٪ من المناسبات. الاضمحلال التدريجي الحرائق أكثر عرضة للمباني الموضوع أو مقصورات في انهيار الهيكلية ويجب تجنبها. وكانت هذه الحرائق جميع الحرائق الخطيرة التي وقعت العمل ضمن بيئة المدينة الداخلية وشارك فيها مجموعة واسعة من الإشغال. 


النار النمو وقوانين الدولة 
عندما يبدأ انتشار النار في هيكل الحجم الكبير لمعدل التنمية النار يعتمد على كمية الوقود المتاحة والتهوية الكافية. في 'الطاقة قوانين' تشير الى ان حريق من هذا النوع قد يتضاعف حجم كل 30 ثانية! إذا لم يتم تزويد رجال الاطفاء الخاص مع معدل التدفق الكافي للتعامل مع هذه الحالة ، قد تكون أفضل خارج المبنى! 

مكافحة الحرائق معدل التدفق في المملكة المتحدة 
بول Grimwood يفسر تطوير ن 2004 / 1 وتفاصيل ما يعنيه أن دائرة الإطفاء في المملكة المتحدة من حيث معدل تدفق الاحتياجات حرائق في المبنى ، في هذا الأخير نظرة على أحكام المياه على الارض لاطلاق النار. 

ولاية ايوا ، Grimwood الفورمولا 
جون وايزمان يصف أوجه التشابه بين دراستين معدل تدفق مستقلة ويقارن الناتج الصيغ. 


خارج غرفة النار والمحتويات -- 2009 
هذه الورقة يأخذ نظرة على كيفية غرفة 3MW '& النار محتويات' يمكن أن ينتشر عن طريق نقل الغاز طبقات النار على إشراك الغرف المجاورة في غضون ثوان قليلة ، مع الافراج عن الطاقة الحرارية إلى 15MW وما وراءها 

غرفة وحرائق المحتويات وبعدها. . . . 

200 لتر / دقيقة خرطوم خط الهجوم -- فعالة؟ آمنة؟ 

أثبتت البحوث Grimwood لأنه كان هناك تدفق من الدرجة الحرجة ، دونها من فرص السيطرة على الحريق خلال مراحل النمو للتنمية (على العكس من مراحل الانحطاط) وتقلص إلى حد كبير. واعتبر هذا التدفق معدل حوالي 2 LPM/m2 وهذا كان معدل تدفق التي سبق تحديدها في مجال البحث العلمي الماضية كنقطة الحرجية. 

وخلال البحث ، وقد لوحظ تدفق الصرف من LPM/m2 4-6 مقدم البلاغ أن يكون أكثر ميلا (في المقصورات بين 5-60 M2) للتعامل مع واقع مقصورة مكافحة الحرائق خلال مراحل النمو لاطلاق النار التنمية. 

4 litres/min/m2 حيث كانت تقتصر على النار ، وظلت بمنأى عن التهوية. 

6 litres/min/m2 حيث الحريق قد خرقت الحدود المقصورة و / أو كان جيدا تنفيس. 

التي يشارك فيها حريق غرفة صغيرة (12-16 m2 مع 2.3m السقوف) ثم كحد أدنى معدل التدفق من 200 لتر / دقيقة وآمنة إلا إذا وضع على النار ليست التأثر بشكل كبير من قبل هندسة الوقود أو توسيع المعلمات التهوية. وبعبارة أخرى ، إذا كان إطلاق النار يتطور بسرعة وخطورة عالية السرعة الحالية (طبقة الدخان) هو المساس الغرف المجاورة أو أجزاء من الهيكل ، ثم سوف تحتاج إلى رجال الاطفاء أعلى معدلات التدفق في فوهة. 

على سبيل المثال ، يمكن قمعها واحد حجرات النار بعد ومضة كهربائية يدل على اطلاق سراح الحرارة 3MW الذروة فقط باستخدام 200 لتر / دقيقة. ومع ذلك ، حجرات النار في نفسه لمدة خمس 70m2 شقة قد / شقة تطوير (إذا جيدة التهوية) إلى مناطق أخرى للخطر من قبل طبقة الدخان القابلة للاشتعال في غضون اقل من 30 ثانية. ذروة إطلاق الحرارة وصلت 15MW وتدفق بمعدل 200 لتر / دقيقة الآن غير كافية على الاطلاق في التعامل مع تطور سريع لاطلاق النار. 

الحد الأدنى للمعدل التدفق من 200 لتر / دقيقة هي في الواقع حلا وسطا للسماح للخدمة النار في الاحتفاظ للهجوم السريع ارتفاع ضغط خرطوم بكرة (الرافعة) خطوط. وقد ثبت أن ارتفاع سريع سرعة نقل تيارات قد تكون أكثر فعالية في السيطرة على الحرائق من أبطأ حركة (الضغط المنخفض) تيارات تدفق على قدم المساواة. حيث النار النامية السكنية يحدث بعد ذلك ما يلي تدفق الحد الأدنى () خطوط الهجوم ينبغي نشر -- 

400 لتر / دقيقة (ضغط منخفض) 

200 لتر / دقيقة (الضغط العالي) 

على أن تدعم جميع الابتدائية خرطوم خطوط بخط احتياطية من مساوية أو أعلى معدل التدفق 

أين يجب أن ينطوي على نار كبيرة مفتوحة خطة أو المناطق التجارية والمباني الصناعية ، والحد الأدنى من معدل التدفق من خط الهجوم ، خرطوم أن نحو 560 لتر / دقيقة. 

ودعا على وجه السرعة على الرغم من غاز التبريد تكتيكات يمكن تطبيقها باستخدام كميات قليلة من المياه ، وهذه لن تكون فعالة أو قابلة للتطبيق حيث خطورة الحالية تتحول إلى التحرك بسرعة فائقة ساخنة طبقة الدخان بالقرب من السقف ، وتكتيكات أخرى لل. 

المؤلف ملاحظة : هذه هي معدلات التدفق من دون توجيه المملكة المتحدة الحالية على الصعيدين الوطني وجميع المبادئ التوجيهية للبحوث الدولية الحالية باستثناء البحوث ولاية ايوا. ومع ذلك ، تعتبر معدلات تدفق آمن وفعال ضد مثل (المتوسط : المكتب) بتحميل النار حيث تقتصر مشاركة الهيكلي أو التهوية المعلمات وتكتيكات مكافحة الحرائق واتخاذ القرارات المناسبة الأمر. لا يمكن أن الصيغة معدل تدفق أيوا أن تستخدم لتقييم أو تقدير معدلات التدفق المطلوبة إلا إذا كان أسلوب الهجوم هو 'غير مباشرة' ويتم تطبيقها من المواقف الخارجية ، وفقا للممارسة مقبولة.


----------



## الجنرال222 (2 سبتمبر 2010)

الوفيات والإصابات رجل الاطفاء : دور الإجهاد الحراري ومعدات الوقاية الشخصية 


7 يناير 2010 


وأبرز العاصمة بحث حديث والتنمية الاجتماع الذي استضافته الفيدرالية في واشنطن ، وعدد كبير من المشاريع البحثية التي تمولها منع الحرائق والسلامة التي تمنح بموجب منح المساعدة لرجال الاطفاء برنامج منح. وقد شغل الغرفة مع مجموعة متميزة من حملة الدكتوراه والعضو المنتدب بأن تشترك في هدف مشترك -- مما يجعل مكافحة الحرائق اكثر امانا. وعلى الرغم من الكثير من هذا البحث قد يستغرق عدة سنوات لتحقيق نتائج عملية ، كانت هناك أيضا عروض عن المشاريع المنجزة التي يمكن أن توفر توجيهات قيمة لرجال الاطفاء في الوقت الحالي. 

قدم واحدة من هذه المشاريع ، والقلب والأوعية الدموية والردود النشاط الحيوي لمكافحة الحرائق ومعدات الوقاية الشخصية من قبل وغافن سميث دنيس القرن من جامعة إلينوي معهد الخدمة النار ، استعراضا للبحث المعروفة والجديدة والنتائج والتوصيات الهامة. في سهل الانجليزية ، هذا المشروع درس كيفية الإجهاد الحراري قد يكون عاملا مسببا المشتركة في كل من النوبات القلبية رجال الاطفاء (السبب الرئيسي للمن الرسوم الجمركية في حالة وفاة) ، وتنزلق ، رحلة وسقوط الحوادث (الجزء الأكبر من الإصابات أرض النار). 

جزء واحد من هذه الدراسة الموثقة المختبر ، استنادا عوامل الخطر القلبية الوعائية ضمن فوج كبير من رجال الاطفاء والتحقيق في الآثار المترتبة على تكوينات مختلفة معدات الوقاية الشخصية على الاستجابات الفسيولوجية والنشاط الحيوي للعيش أنشطة مكافحة الحرائق النار. وشملت الدراسة 122 من رجال الاطفاء المشاركين من الذكور من جميع انحاء ولاية ايلينوي مع مجموعة واسعة من تجربة مكافحة الحرائق. وكانت المجموعة مقسمة بالتساوي تقريبا بين الحياة المهنية ورجال الاطفاء المتطوعين. وكان المشاركون صغار السن نسبيا (متوسط العمر = 29.5 سنة) ، وكانت خالية من مرض القلب والأوعية الدموية المعروفة أو التوازن / ضعف ومشية لم يتناولوا أدوية لارتفاع ضغط الدم أو ارتفاع الكولسترول. المشاركون يشارك في 18 دقيقة من النشاط في مكافحة الحرائق التي تتضمن برج حرق الذخيرة الحية. واستمرت درجات الحرارة في حوالي 100 درجة فهرنهايت وواو 170 درجة في الكلمة ومستوى الخصر ، على التوالي. وشملت أنشطة مكافحة الحرائق المتكررة عمل بقية الدورات ، مع رجال الاطفاء القيام صعود الدرج ، والدخول القسري ، وعمليات البحث والإنقاذ ، وسحب خرطوم المحاكاة. 

النتائج الرئيسية 

• وهناك نسبة كبيرة من رجال الاطفاء الذين شاركوا كانوا يعانون زيادة الوزن او البدانة استنادا الى معايير مؤشر كتلة الجسم. 

• وهناك نسبة كبيرة من هذه رجال الاطفاء ما قبل ارتفاع ضغط الدم أو ارتفاع ضغط الدم. 

• ثمانية عشر دقيقة من النشاط الاطفاء محاكاة أسباب فسيولوجية انقطاع كبير بما في ذلك زيادة معدل ضربات القلب (75 بي بي إم) ، وزيادة في درجة الحرارة الأساسية (1.2 درجة فهرنهايت). 

• أنشطة مكافحة الحرائق محاكاة تسبب في زيادة كبيرة في أعداد الصفائح الدموية وزيادة كبيرة في تنشيط الصفائح الدموية (مما أدى إلى تشكيل جلطة أسرع). 

• إطفاء نتج النشاط في زيادة مستوى التخثر (عامل زيادة النشاط وPF1.2 الثامن) ، وتغييرات كبيرة في انهيار تجلط (fibrinolysis). 

• معدات الوقاية الشخصية والتكوين ليس له تأثير كبير على ، الإدراك الحسي الفسيولوجية كيمياء الدم ، أو ردود coagulatory لنشاط مكافحة الحرائق في الأجل القصير. 

• تسبب الإرتداء الاطفاء من معدات الحماية الشخصية مضارها كبيرة في المشي والتوازن بغض النظر عن المعلمات التي كان يرتديها تكوين معدات الوقاية الشخصية. 

• تعزيز وسائل الحماية الشخصية أصغر تأثير ضار على بعض المعلمات مشية من معدات الوقاية الشخصية قياسي. 

وكان ثمانية عشر • دقيقة من النشاط الاطفاء محاكاة آثار أخرى لا يعتد به على المشي والمعلمات التوازن بالمقارنة مع تأثير ارتداء معدات الوقاية الشخصية مكافحة الحرائق. 


التوصيات 

والأهم من ذلك ، فإن هذه الدراسة تقدم توصيات لخدمة النار التي تأسست في استعراض دقيق للأدب ، بدعم من هذه الأبحاث والتي تهدف إلى الحد من الوفيات والإصابات على الأرض النار. وتتناول هذه التوصيات استعداد للخدمة الطبية ، ومتطلبات اللياقة البدنية ، وعلى مشهد واستراتيجيات إعادة التأهيل الماء ، ومعدات الحماية الشخصية. 

التوصية رقم 1 وكما أوصت NFPA 1582 ، ينبغي لجميع رجال الاطفاء تلقي التقييم الطبي قبل أن يصبح 
رجل اطفاء وينبغي أن تحظى الامتحانات الإنسي الدوري بعد انضمامه الى الخدمة. وينبغي لهذه الامتحانات التركيز على صحة القلب والأوعية الدموية وعوامل الخطر القلبية الوعائية وينبغي أن تتم من قبل طبيب الذي هو مألوف مع متطلبات مكافحة الحرائق. 

التوصية تعتبر السمنة 2 المدقع كشرط بإسقاط أهلية لأداء واجبات الإطفاء بأمان. وينبغي معالجة السمنة في NFPA 1582 القياسية. 

التوصية 3 واعترافا من سلالة الفسيولوجية التي تكبدتها خلال مكافحة الحرائق الهيكلي ، ويتعين على الادارات النار تشمل معايير محددة القلب والأوعية الدموية في التوظيف وعمليات التوظيف. وينبغي أن يمنع المرشحين الذين لديهم ارتفاع ضغط الدم أو السكري غير المنضبط دون ضابط من رجال الاطفاء على خط النظر حتى يتم تصحيح هذه عوامل الخطر. رجال الاطفاء الذين لديهم عوامل خطر متعددة ينبغي أن تحصل غربلة إضافية والتدخل العدواني نظرا خطر أكبر عوامل الخطر المرتبطة متعددة. 

يجب أن تكون هناك حاجة التوصية 4 رجال الاطفاء على الالتزام بالمعايير نمط الحياة التي تم تحديدها للحد من تطوير عوامل الخطر القلبية. وتشمل هذه الإقلاع عن التدخين والعادات الغذائية السليمة وممارسة التمارين الرياضية بانتظام. وينبغي أن تهدف هذه التدخلات والبرامج على دعم رجال الاطفاء الفردية ، ولكن الادارة (والاتحاد ، IAFF) ، إذا اقتضى الأمر قد يحتاج إلى اتخاذ ما يلزم لضمان الامتثال في الحالات التي يكون فيها رجال الاطفاء لا يمتثل طوعا ، أو لديك خيار إعادة تعيين من رجال الاطفاء لأداء مهام أخرى. يجب أن إدارات متطوعة مواصلة سبل ضمان تلبية متطلبات الحد الأدنى اللازم للاستعداد للعمل الطبي. 

وينبغي التوصية 5 النار الوطنية لحماية وكالة (NFPA) على مستوى اللياقة البدنية المعتمدة عالميا. على النحو الموصى به من قبل NFPA 1583 ، ينبغي لجميع رجال الاطفاء المشاركة في برنامج اللياقة البدنية المنظمة. هذه البرامج اللياقة البدنية وينبغي التأكيد على القلب والأوعية الدموية (الهوائية) وتشمل اللياقة البدنية واللياقة البدنية والعضلية. وينبغي أن تشمل الإدارات النار تعريف معايير اللياقة البدنية في التوظيف وعمليات التوظيف. ينبغي أن يطلب من الدول الأعضاء على الانضمام إلى برامج اللياقة البدنية المحددة. 

يجب التوصية 6 رجال الاطفاء اتخاذ مبادرة شخصية للتأكد من أنها صالحة للعمل ولا تشكل خطرا لا مبرر له في القلب لأنفسهم أو للمسؤولية لبعثة مكافحة الحرائق. وقال إن معايير اللياقة الطوعية المعمول به حاليا على الارجح ما يكفي من رجال الاطفاء في حالة الفرد يفهم أهمية المعايير القلب وقدرتها على أداء وأمان وبشكل فعال متطلبات عملهم وتصرف وفقا لذلك. 

التوصية رقم 7 للحد من التسلل ، وسقوط اصابات رحلة ، والتدريب ، وينبغي أن يضاف التمارين التي تعزز قدرات التوازن الى بروتوكولات تدريب رجال الاطفاء. وبالنظر إلى الآثار الضارة لارتداء معدات الوقاية الشخصية على التوازن والمشي ، وهذه المناورات هي ذات أهمية خاصة بالنسبة لأولئك جديدة لخدمة الحريق ، وكذلك لكبار السن من رجال الاطفاء. 

يجب التوصية 8 إدارات النار تلتزم بالمعايير المنصوص عليها في NFPA 1584 : قياسي في إعادة تأهيل 
عملية الأعضاء خلال عمليات الطوارئ وعمليات التدريب. ويجب ضمان ما يكفي من القادة الحادثة على الساحة الموارد ، سواء من خلال المساعدات المتبادلة إضافية أو زيادة عدد الموظفين للسماح لجميع الموظفين لتدوير من خلال إعادة التأهيل بعد الانتهاء من مهمة معينة. 

التوصية 9 والمصنعين ومنظمات خدمات النار مواصلة تحديد واختبار تصاميم ، والتدخلات ، 
والاستراتيجيات الموجهة نحو إنتاج معدات الوقاية الشخصية أخف وزنا أو تنفس أكثر ، وأقل تقييدا. 

وتستند المعلومات الواردة في هذه المقالة على التقرير الوفيات والإصابات رجل الاطفاء : دور الإجهاد الحراري ومعدات الوقاية الشخصية التي نشرها مركز أبحاث الحياة رجل الاطفاء السلامة ، إلينوي النار معهد الخدمة ، جامعة إلينوي في أوربانا شامبين ، يوليو 2008. 
عبدالله الرومي


----------



## الجنرال222 (4 سبتمبر 2010)

شاب *ليش* ما تكتبون *مواضيع* عن الاطفاء


----------



## الجنرال222 (4 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الجنرال222 (8 سبتمبر 2010)

مخاوف البناء : السوائل القابلة للاشتعال التخزين 



المادة والصور لهافل غريغوري 
تخزين السوائل القابلة للاشتعال واحتراق داخل المباني هي عنصر أساسي في تصميم الحماية من الحريق وأنظمة الكشف ويجب أن تكون موضع اهتمام لرجال الاطفاء. وجود هذه المواد الخطرة داخل مبنى يزيد بشكل كبير من خطر نشوب حريق. إذا فر السائلة القابلة للاشتعال الحاوية الخاصة به ، فإنه يمكن بسهولة وأشعلت يسبب حريقا التي من شأنها أن تنتشر بسرعة ، مع ارتفاع معدل إطلاق الحرارة. إذا كان إطلاق النار يبدأ في جزء آخر من المبنى وتنتشر في المنطقة مع تخزين السوائل سريعة الاشتعال أو قابلة للاشتعال ، وحاويات سوف تفشل ، سوف محتويات إشعال ، وحتى اطلاق النار ستنتشر بسرعة أكبر. 

للحد من خطر الحريق التي تنطوي على تخزين السوائل القابلة للاشتعال داخل المباني ، ورموز النار تتطلب أن يكون تخزينها في خزانات مصممة خصيصا من شأنها أن تقلل من خطر الاشتعال والتي سوف تحتوي على كميات صغيرة من المنتجات التي قد هربا من عبواتها. 

الصورة 1 تظهر لتخزين السوائل القابلة للاشتعال لمجلس الوزراء ان وجدت عادة في الشركات والمصانع التي تستخدم كميات صغيرة من السوائل القابلة للاشتعال في عمليات الإنتاج والتنظيف. هذه الحكومة والرفوف القابلة للتعديل بحيث يمكن استيعاب الحاويات الصغيرة تصل إلى خمسة غالون (18.93 لتر) لكل منهما. خزائن من هذا الحجم ، وكلا أحجام أكبر وأصغر ، متاحة من العديد من المصنعين ومصممة لتلبية متطلبات حماية الرابطة الوطنية من الحريق 30 ، القابلة للاشتعال والاحتراق قانون السوائل


----------



## الجنرال222 (8 سبتمبر 2010)

إدارة المخاطر 


على أي مستوى في المؤسسة الخاصة بك لإدارة المخاطر لا تأتي من أكثر؟ الرجاء نشر ردودكم في قسم التعليقات أدناه. 

إدارة المخاطر وتحديد المخاطر وتحديد الأولويات ثم كيف أن خطر "أو" مهمة تنسجم مع مخطط أكبر من الأمور. في رأيي ، هناك عدة مستويات من إدارة المخاطر. ادارة الاطفاء هي المسؤولة عن وضع مبادئ توجيهية لإدارة المخاطر المرتبطة. إذ أن عمليات نائب في قسم بلادي القديمة ، أنشأت سياسة أطلق عليها اسم "مدونة الأحمر" (على غرار حركة المرور على ضوء). المحافظة على بناء مدينة على قائمة المباني التي تم تفتيشها ووجد أنها غير سليمة structually. دخلنا كل من هذه الخصائص في Comupter لنا بمساعدة الإرسال (كندي) النظام. عند واحد من هذه العناوين جاءت على النحو النار هيكل عنها ، كل طواقم الاستجابة يعرف هذا المبنى هو "رمز الأحمر" وليس عمليات الاطفاء والداخلية التي ستجرى لأي سبب من الأسباب باستثناء "يرى ولا يسمع" عمليات الإنقاذ. إداريا ، وضعنا لهجة لإدارة المخاطر للقسم مع تلك السياسة. 

كان لدينا أيضا قسم السلامة مع ضابط برتبة نقيب وأربعة lieuntnants سلامة لمدة 24 ساعة. بدا هذا القسم على جميع المخاطر في جميع الحوادث وساعدت في وضع السياسات والمبادئ التوجيهية للإدارة. أنها ساعدت أيضا في التحقيق في الحوادث ، والتي تؤدي إلى مستقبل سياسة ومبادئ توجيهية لتجنب reoccurance. 

يتم تمرير الكثير من تقييم المخاطر وإدارة من جيل الى جيل من رجال الاطفاء وضباط. وتناقش الحوادث السابقة وأنماط مخاطر مقبولة لاحظت هي وتذكر لحوادث مماثلة في المستقبل. 

على نطاق وأكثر أساسية ، يتعين على كل موظف شركة تطوير معالم حضارته فيما يتعلق بقبول المخاطر. إلى أي مدى تذهب للتأكد من أن ما تقوم به رجال الاطفاء الخاص حاليا هو في الواقع يستحق المخاطرة التي يتخذونها يفعلون ذلك؟ 

إدارة المخاطر هو الموقف الذي يبدأ من القمة للمنظمة وتصفية وصولا الى توظيف أحدث. ويجب أن يتبع ذلك أمثلة من أعلى أيضا. 

تسجيل الدخول وتبادل أفكارك أدناه. -- جون "تخطي" متقاعد كولمان كرئيس مساعد من توليدو (اوهايو) إدارة الإطفاء والإنقاذ. وهو المحرر التقني للهندسة الإطفاء ، وعضو المجلس الاستشاري مؤسسة التأمين الفدرالية للتربية ، ومؤلف كتاب إدارة الحوادث لموظف النار شارع الذكية (هندسة الإطفاء ، 1997) ، إدارة الحرائق الكبرى (هندسة الإطفاء ، 2000) ، وإدارة الحوادث لموظف النار شارع الذكية ، الطبعة الثانية (هندسة الإطفاء ، 2008).


----------



## الجنرال222 (8 سبتمبر 2010)

تمرين الأسبوع : تسرب للغاز الطبيعي 



من جانب ريدر الغابات 
وردا على تسرب الغاز من حالات الطوارئ في كثير من الأحيان يحمل وصمة مكالمة مستوى الخدمات الروتينية. العكس هو الصحيح ، ومع ذلك ، في أن كل من هذه الحوادث يمكن ان يتصاعد بسهولة في حالات الطوارئ الكبرى التي يمكن أن تنطوي على حريق أو انفجار أو انهيار ، والإخلاء ، وبأي عدد من النتائج الخطيرة. ويجب أن يعامل كل واحد من هذه الردود وحالات الطوارئ الحقيقية ومعالجتها مع المستويات المناسبة لإدارة المخاطر. 

باستخدام SOGs قسم الخاص ، ومناقشة ردكم على تقارير من تسرب الغاز. وهناك أنواع عديدة من الردود في هذا التصنيف ، وأنها تتطلب كل اهتماما خاصا. استشارة المورد الخاص بك الغاز المحلية للتدريب وموارد إضافية ، وكذلك التوجيه في العمليات. وينبغي أن أنواع الاستجابات ، واقترح أن تستخدم إجراءات لمناقشة عمليات قسم الخاص في هذه المجالات.


----------



## الجنرال222 (8 سبتمبر 2010)

التالي


----------



## الجنرال222 (12 سبتمبر 2010)

عيدكم مباررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررك


----------



## الجنرال222 (12 سبتمبر 2010)

حريق في كاليفورنيا - امريكا


----------



## الجنرال222 (12 سبتمبر 2010)

يا سبحان الله أرداوا أن يحرقوا القرآن غدا فأحرقهم الله اليوم في هذا العيد المبارك . الأن !! .حريق في كاليفورنيا - امريكا


----------



## الجنرال222 (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*لا لحرق القران الكريم انشرها بقدر حبك لله حتى لا يحرق القران الكريم*


----------



## ايمن حسين (12 سبتمبر 2010)

احتاج اى معلومات علمية عن ال low pressure water mist system


----------



## ايمن حسين (12 سبتمبر 2010)

مع جزيل الشكر .................
احتاج اى معلومات علمية عن ال 
low pressure water mist system


----------



## mohammedetsh (13 سبتمبر 2010)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## الجنرال222 (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*اى معلومات علمية عن ال low pressure water mist system*​


----------



## الجنرال222 (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*ترجمة من الإنجليزية إلى العربية*



نظم قليلة ميست ضغط المياه
الأنظمة الداخلية
lp2000ثابتة ، أكوا ميست النظم تصاميم مفصل تستهدف المنشآت الصغيرة التي لا يمكن تقديم الخدمات المصرفية باستخدام اسطوانات. يمكن أن يشمل هذا المجال السكني والمحلية ، والتي سوف تساعد خدمات الإطفاء في تحقيق أهدافها في الحد من الوفيات والإصابات الناجمة عن الحريق ، وذلك في المجتمعات المحلية التي تخدمها.


الأنظمة التجارية
lp2000ثابتة ، أكوا ميست يمكن للنظام ، وهي مصممة أيضا لتثبيت تطبيقات وأكبر من ذلك بكثير لأنه لا يمكن أن ينظر إليه من صفحة المشاريع. وتقدم من خلال تلفيق خارج موقع العرض التزلج مضخة مياه كبيرة لحماية المباني مثل المستشفيات والفنادق والتطورات المكاتب ، والمجمعات السكنية ومراكز التسوق في حين لا تزال أقل بكثير من الرشاشات التقليدية.

ويمكن من خلال تصميم وهندسة النظم lp2000 يمكن تثبيت لمطابقة نظم الرش التقليدية في توفير الحد الأدنى من تشغيل مرات انظر


----------



## الجنرال222 (15 سبتمبر 2010)

رذاذ الماء منخفض الضغط 

تستخدم للسيطرة 
كميات أقل من المياه من الرشاشات التقليدية
فتحات قليلة تدفق
تغطية منطقة واسعة من الرشاشات التقليدية
انخفاض عامل كاف
أقل كمية المياه في منطقة العمليات الأقصى
الفوائد من حيث التكلفة وتشمل تركيب واستخدام أنبوب بقطر أصغر ، مجموعات أصغر وأصغر مضخة خزانات المياه القدرة على العرض.
حرك والنحاس أو عالية الكثافة الأنابيب البلاستيكية
الضغط 2،5-8 بار
نظم مضخة

من قانون
nfpa 750 -- هندسة المنتج
س ts14972 : 2008 -- التقنية التطبيق
نظم ميست 8489 دد 1 المياه التجارية والصناعية
الاتحاد الدولي للسيارات مدونة الممارسات


----------



## الجنرال222 (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## الجنرال222 (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*سبحان الله ​*


----------



## مجدى زكريا (19 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة واتمنى يكون فى قسم فى المنتدى خاص بالحريق


----------



## الجنرال222 (20 سبتمبر 2010)

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*​


----------



## الجنرال222 (20 سبتمبر 2010)

*سبحان الله *​


----------



## الجنرال222 (20 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا المهندس غسان خليل علوة


----------



## ايمن حسين (20 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخ الفاضل 
الجنرال 222
جزاكم الله خيرا على المعلومات القيمة جدا 
وامل استكمال الشرح عن هذا النظام ولو 
امكن ارفاق معلومات اكثر تفصيلا مؤيدة 
بصور وامثلة وخطوات التصميم والحسابات 
حيث يبدو ان لديك خلفية جيدة عن هذ النظام 

جعل الله ذلك فى موازين حسناتكم


----------



## الجنرال222 (22 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوووور اخوي وذي من طيبك


----------



## clinton (23 سبتمبر 2010)

so wonderful what you are putting in thios informations !!!thanks a lot 
clinton hse officer


----------



## asmaasobhyahmed (26 سبتمبر 2010)

أولا جزاكم الله كل خير على هذه المعلومات القيمه
ثانيا أنا بدور على أسس للتصميم بنظام الفوم فياريت لو في معلومات عن المجال ده زي ازاي بختار طلمبة الفوم و بحسب سعة التانك و النظام بيتكون من ايه يا ريت حد يفيدني في الموضوع ده
و شكرا


----------



## ادم اللفتاوي (26 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور اخي للامام دائما


----------



## مهندس معتز القضاة (26 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## ايمن عفيف74 (28 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك اللة خيرا اتمني التواصل والمزيد


----------



## fox5 (29 سبتمبر 2010)

زادك الله علما وبارك لك فيه


----------



## kinghse (1 أكتوبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك وجعل هذا العمل في موازين حسناتك*


----------



## ياقوت العرب (3 أكتوبر 2010)

تسلم على المجود الرائع وبارك الله فيك


----------



## الجنرال222 (4 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور

بارك الله فيك


----------



## حسن عبدالمتعال (4 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخ مشكور محتاج لبرنامج لحسابات هندسة الاطفاء fire haydruluic calculation


----------



## الجنرال222 (5 أكتوبر 2010)

لبرنامج لحسابات هندسة الاطفاء fire haydruluic calculation

http://3d2f.com/tags/fire/sprinkler/hydraulic/calculation/


----------



## hisham 41 (8 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لك يا باش مهندس 
بس رجاء ومن فضلك خلى كل كلامك عربى 
ولك منى ارق تحية ووافر الاحترام


----------



## ماجدالخليفه (9 أكتوبر 2010)

تسلم يالغالي


----------



## عبدالرحمن العطار (9 أكتوبر 2010)

نعم أوفقك الرأي لأن السلامة أهم شيء في الحياة:31:


----------



## emhdisam (10 أكتوبر 2010)

لو سمجتوا عازيز طريقة حساب الفوم و الميست foam . mist water system
لو اي حد عندوا كالكوليشن او برامج خاصة او مراجع رجاء النشر و شكرا


----------



## خلوف العراقي (28 أكتوبر 2010)

روووووووووووووووووووعة


----------



## عبد الرحيم خليل (30 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا دائما وجعلها الله عز وجل لك نورا وصدقة جارية فى الدنيا والاخرة 
دكتور مهندس/ عبد الرحيم خليل


----------



## Eng/Salem Saeed (2 نوفمبر 2010)

الكلام حلو


----------



## hamidmadrid (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خير يا هندسة*


----------



## \نضال (9 نوفمبر 2010)

اللهم اجزي كل من ساهم في هذا الموضوع خيرا واخص الشكر للمهندس تامر 
واجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتهم


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (9 نوفمبر 2010)

*Nfpa 13 d*

NFPA 13 D

Standard for the
Installation of Sprinkler Systems 
in One- and Two-Family Dwellings 
and Manufactured Homes​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (9 نوفمبر 2010)

*Nfpa 13e*

NFPA 13E

Recommended Practice 
for 
Fire Department Operations 
in
Properties Protected by Sprinkler and Standpipe Systems​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (9 نوفمبر 2010)

*Nfpa 13r*

مرة أخرى

NFPA 13R

Standard for the
Installation of Sprinkler Systems in Residential Occupancies
up to and Including Four Stories in Height

​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (9 نوفمبر 2010)

*Nfpa 14*

NFPA 14

Standard for the Installation 
of 
Standpipe, Private Hydrant, and Hose Systems​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (9 نوفمبر 2010)

*Nfpa 15*

NFPA 15

Standard for
Water Spray Fixed Systems 
for 
Fire Protection​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (10 نوفمبر 2010)

*Nfpa 16*

NFPA 16

Standard for the Installation of 
Foam-Water Sprinkler 
and
Foam-Water Spray Systems​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (10 نوفمبر 2010)

*Nfpa 17*

NFPA 17

Standard for
Dry Chemical Extinguishing Systems ​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (10 نوفمبر 2010)

*Nfpa 17a*

NFPA 17A

Standard for
Wet Chemical Extinguishing Systems​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (10 نوفمبر 2010)

*Nfpa 18*

NFPA 18

Standard on Wetting Agents​


----------



## JMAKRAM (11 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء وجعل الجنة مثواك ورضى عنك وأرضاك


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (11 نوفمبر 2010)

Jmakram

وجزاكم خيرا ولك أحسن مما دعوت لي آمين


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (11 نوفمبر 2010)

*Nfpa 20*

NFPA 20

Standard for the Installation of Stationary Pumps for Fire Protection​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (11 نوفمبر 2010)

*Nfpa 22*

NFPA 22

Standard for Water Tanks 
for Private Fire Protection​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*Nfpa 24*

NFPA 24

Standard for the
Installation of Private Fire Service Mains 
and Their Appurtenances​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*Nfpa 25*

*NFPA 25​*Standard for the
Inspection, Testing, and Maintenance of Water-Based Fire
Protection Systems​


----------



## ibrahimtawfick (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*الاطفاء التلقائى*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخوة الافاضل فى المنتدى , مرفق ملف تدريبى عن التدريبات الهامة عن الشبكات وهى انظمة الاطفاء التلقائى على الرابط التالى

الملف من هنا ​


----------



## ibrahimtawfick (17 نوفمبر 2010)

*رسالة شكر وتقدير*

اخى العزيز مصطفى الوكيل 
ماشاء الله عليك ,زادك الله من علمه ومن فضله الفياض,لى تسائل عن استاندرد z10 ,هل هو متوفر لديك ام يمكن الحصول عليه عن طريق آخر ,وهل يمكن افادتنا عنه. وهنالك عرض بسط عن الاطفاء التلقائى على الرابط بالاسفل هل يمكن مراجعته لما لكم من خبرة ممتازة وافادتنا بتعليقكم وملاحظاتكم عنه,آمل ذلك.
 الملف من هنا ​بارك الله فيكم وفى علمكم واعلى الله من شأنكم وقدركم
تحياتى


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (18 نوفمبر 2010)

*National Fire Protection Association*

الأخ المهندس / إبراهيم توفيق 
الملف ممتاز وبارك الله فيك وزادك من علمه 
وأشكر جميع الإخوة الذين مروا وشكروا جزاهم الله خيرا 
وبعد أن أنتهى من كل أكواد NFPA
سوف أرفع ملفات رائعة فى علم الحريق إن شاء الله تعالي 
بالمناسبة أذكر نفسي وإياكم بأن NFPA هى الإستاندرد العالمى الأمريكي فى تصميم أنظمة إطفاء الحريق والكلمة إختصار للعبارة 
National Fire Protection Association 
وهذه قائمة بكل أكواد هذا الإستنادرد وإستعملات كل كود 

​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (18 نوفمبر 2010)

*Nfpa 30*

NFPA 30

Flammable and Combustible Liquids Code​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (18 نوفمبر 2010)

*z10*

الأخ المهندس إبراهيم 
هل تقصد z10 كمادة كياوية (بودرة) تستخدم فى طفايات الحريق والتركيب الكيميائي لها هو 
Synthetic Sodium Aluminosilicate
Na2O * Al2O3 * 2.36SiO2

أو تقصد نظام التحكم z10 

عموما إليك الملفات الآتية 
​


----------



## ibrahimtawfick (18 نوفمبر 2010)

الاخ الفاضل المهندس مصطفى الوكيل 
شكرا جزيلا لردكم الجميل ,ولكن ansi z10 هو احد المعايير لنظم السلامة كنت ابحث عنه من فترة ولكنه غير متاح إلا عند البعض وبالتالى ,غير سهل الحصول عليه, وهو مثل bs8800,ohsas 18000,فى المرفقات نبذة عن المعيار, نتمنى الاستفادة منه.
بارك الله فيكم وزادكم علما وفضلا


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (18 نوفمبر 2010)

ibrahimtawfick قال:


> الاخ الفاضل المهندس مصطفى الوكيل
> شكرا جزيلا لردكم الجميل ,ولكن ansi z10 هو احد المعايير لنظم السلامة كنت ابحث عنه من فترة ولكنه غير متاح إلا عند البعض وبالتالى ,غير سهل الحصول عليه, وهو مثل bs8800,ohsas 18000,فى المرفقات نبذة عن المعيار, نتمنى الاستفادة منه.
> بارك الله فيكم وزادكم علما وفضلا


---------------------------------------------------------------
شكرا على التذكير فإن الذكرى تنفع المؤمنين فاللهم إجعلنا منهم آمين وإليك هذا الكتاب وسأمدكم بالمزيد إن شاء الله 

Understanding OHSAS
18001:1999 and ANSI Z-10


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (18 نوفمبر 2010)

الأخ المهندس إبراهيم 
عندى الكثير جدا عن هذا النظام وسوف أمدك بهم جميعا ولكن على فترات حتى لا أخرج عن الموضوع الأصلي NFPA 

وإليك هذا الكتاب 

Occupational Health and Safety Management


​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (18 نوفمبر 2010)

*Nfpa 30a*

NFPA 30A

Code for Motor Fuel Dispensing Facilities and Repair Garages​


----------



## ماهر عطية (18 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لكل من شارك بهذه المعلومات الشيق والذاخرة مجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*Nfpa 30b*

NFPA 30B

Code for the
Manufacture and Storage of Aerosol Products​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (22 نوفمبر 2010)

*Nfpa 31*

NFPA 31

Standard for the Installation of Oil-Burning Equipment​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*Nfpa 32*

NFPA 32

Standard for Drycleaning Plants​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*Nfpa 33*

NFPA 33

Standard for Spray Application Using Flammable or
Combustible Materials​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (24 نوفمبر 2010)

*Nfpa 34*

NFPA 34

Standard for Dipping and Coating Processes Using Flammable or Combustible Liquids​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (25 نوفمبر 2010)

*Nfpa 35*

NFPA 35

Standard for the Manufacture 
of 
Organic Coatings​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (25 نوفمبر 2010)

*Nfpa 36*

NFPA 36

Standard for Solvent Extraction Plants​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (25 نوفمبر 2010)

*Nfpa 37*

NFPA 37

Standard for the
Installation and Use of Stationary Combustion Engines 
and
Gas Turbines​


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (25 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*Nfpa 40*

وفيك بارك الله مهندس محمود 

NFPA 40

Standard for the
Storage and Handling of 
Cellulose Nitrate Film

​


----------



## jassim78 (26 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا ومزيدا من الابداع


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (27 نوفمبر 2010)

*Nfpa 42*

شكرا جزيلا لك مهندس jassim78

NFPA 42

Code for the
Storage of Pyroxylin Plastic​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (27 نوفمبر 2010)

*Nfpa 45*

NFPA 45

Standard on Fire Protection for Laboratories Using Chemicals​


----------



## jassim78 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

مليون شكر


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (27 نوفمبر 2010)

*Nfpa 50*

NFPA 50

Standard for Bulk Oxygen Systems at Consumer Sites​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*Nfpa 50a*

NFPA 50A

Standard for Gaseous Hydrogen Systems at Consumer Sites​


----------



## ahmed abdelghany (28 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع اكثر من رائع ............ واتمنى المشاركه


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*Nfpa 50b*

مهندس ahmed abdelghany
أهلا بكل من يريد المشاركة وشكرا على ردك المهذب 

NFPA 50B

Standard for Liquefied Hydrogen Systems 
at Consumer Sites
​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*Nfpa 51*

NFPA 51

Standard for the
Design and Installation of Oxygen–Fuel Gas Systems for
Welding, Cutting, and Allied Processes​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (30 نوفمبر 2010)

*Nfpa 51a*

NFPA 51A

Standard for Acetylene Cylinder Charging Plants​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (30 نوفمبر 2010)

*Nfpa 51b*

NFPA 51B

Standard for Fire Prevention During Welding, Cutting, and Other Hot Work​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (1 ديسمبر 2010)

*Nfpa 52*

NFPA 52

Compressed Natural Gas (CNG) Vehicular Fuel Systems Code​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (2 ديسمبر 2010)

*Nfpa 53*

NFPA 53

Recommended Practice on Materials, Equipment, and
Systems Used in Oxygen-Enriched Atmospheres​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (2 ديسمبر 2010)

*Nfpa 54*

NFPA 54

ANSI Z223.1–2002
National Fuel Gas Code​


----------



## husnen hadi (2 ديسمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخي الكريم اولا اتقدم بالشكر لك والموقع للجهد الكبير المبذول من اجل الفائدة العامة.
اخي الكريم ارجو ان تساعدني بالاجابة علية
ماهي المتطلبات الخاصة بتصميم المرشات و منظومة اطفاء الحريق الخاصة بالمستشفيات واي كتاب من كتب nfpaيفيدني بهذا الموضوع ارجو المساعدة ولكم فائق الشكر والتقدير.


----------



## husnen hadi (2 ديسمبر 2010)

*fire fighting system design requirement for hospital*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
اخوتي واخواتي الاكارم ارجو من لدية المعلومةالخاصة بالمستشفيات(منظومة اطفاء الحريق) بتقديمها لي.
اولا- ماهي المتطلبات الخاصة بتصميم منظومة اطفاء الحريق للمستفيات.
ثانيا- ماهوالمرجع اقصد اي من ال nfpa يفيدني بتصميم المستشفيات .
ارجو المساعدة لاهمية الموضوع .

مع فائق الشكر والتقدير 
اخوكم المهندس حسنين هادي من العراق


----------



## سما الاسلام (3 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سما الاسلام (3 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (3 ديسمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
(وَيَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الرُّوحِ قُلِ الرُّوحُ مِنْ أَمْرِ رَبِّي وَمَا أُوتِيتُم مِّن الْعِلْمِ إِلاَّ قَلِيلاً) 
صدق الله العظيم 

مهندس / سما الإسلام 
شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا 

​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (3 ديسمبر 2010)

*Nfpa 55*

NFPA 55

Standard for the Storage, Use, and Handling of 
Compressed and Liquefied Gases 
in Portable Cylinders​


----------



## خالد قدورة (4 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا اخ مصطفى على هذا الجهد المميز


----------



## علاء السلمان (4 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (4 ديسمبر 2010)

*Nfpa 57*

NFPA 57

Liquefied Natural Gas (LNG) Vehicular Fuel Systems Code​


----------



## moha.saeed11 (5 ديسمبر 2010)

استاذى الفاضل ارجو التكرم بمراجعه الملفات 


بموسوعة التصميم الميكانيكى والرسم
لان بعض الملفات انتهت صلاحيتها 


ان امكن اعاده رفع او تنزيل الاتى

كتاب صغير وبسيط عن رسم وقراءة المخططات 



رابط التحميل ​ 


http://www.tntup.com/file.php?file=c...486039d52cb51d​ 

اعتذر للطرح فى هذا الكان لكن العذر ان سيادتك لم تفعل استقبال رسائل خاصه

اشكرك للتفضل باعاده التحميل


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (6 ديسمبر 2010)

الأخ المهندس / moha.saeed11

حاضر سوف أجدد كل الروابط 
وقد قمت بتفعيل الرسائل الخاصة 
وشكرا لك 
​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (6 ديسمبر 2010)

*Nfpa 58*

NFPA 58

Liquefied Petroleum Gas Code​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (6 ديسمبر 2010)

*Nfpa 59*

NFPA 59

Utility LP-Gas Plant Code​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (8 ديسمبر 2010)

*Nfpa 59a*

NFPA 59A

Standard for the Production, Storage, and Handling of
Liquefied Natural Gas 
​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (9 ديسمبر 2010)

*Nfpa 61*

NFPA 61

Standard for the
Prevention of Fires and Dust Explosions in Agricultural and
Food Processing Facilities​


----------



## mahmoudsukar (9 ديسمبر 2010)

* شكرا*


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (10 ديسمبر 2010)

*Nfpa 68*

NFPA 68

Guide for
Venting of Deflagrations​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (11 ديسمبر 2010)

*Nfpa 69*

NFPA 69

Standard on
Explosion Prevention Systems​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (11 ديسمبر 2010)

*Nfpa 70*

NFPA 70

National Electrical Code

Part1 + Part2
​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (11 ديسمبر 2010)

*NFPA 70

National Electrical Code

Part3 + Part4

ضع الأربعة أجزاء فى مجلد واحد ثم قم بفتح الجزءالأول وإفرده سوف يتتابع فرد الكتاب كله وشكرا 
*​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (11 ديسمبر 2010)

*Nfpa 70b*

NFPA 70B

Recommended Practice for
Electrical Equipment Maintenance​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (11 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيراً


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (12 ديسمبر 2010)

*Nfpa 70e*

NFPA 70E

Standard for Electrical Safety Requirements for Employee Workplaces​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (12 ديسمبر 2010)

مجهود كبير ورائع أخي مصطفي أتمني إن كان لديك أي مرجع حول مواصفات منظومة الإطفاء والتبريد لخزانات الوقود الأفقية لا تزيد سعتها عن 100 متر مكعب للواحد ، تزويدي به في هذه الصفحة..لك جزيل الشكر مقدماً...


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (13 ديسمبر 2010)

المهندس محيى شكرا جزيلا لك 
المهندسة رمزة شكرا لك وعندى أكثر من 90 كتاب عن خزانات الوقود لو تحددى فيما يستخدم سيكون أسهل وأيضا فإن معظم أكواد nfpa تهتم بخزانات الوقود بشكل أو بآخر مثل 
nfpa 25, 30, 51,52,58,70,303,1192 
وغيرها الكثير لكن تحديد نوع الخزان ومكانه وفيما يستخدم سيسهل الأمور ، يعنى فوق الأرض أم تحت الأرض ، خزان معدني أم فيبر جلاس ، نوع الوقود ، فيما يستخدم ، وهكذا وعندى إن شاء الله كل ماتطلبين


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (13 ديسمبر 2010)

*Nfpa 72*

NFPA 72

National Fire Alarm Code

Part 1 + Part 2
​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (13 ديسمبر 2010)

أخي مصطفي بيانات الخزانات هي:\
Jet Al fuel carbon steel horizontal cylindrical aboveground storage tanks with capacity of 100 m3/each, Designed and constructed in accordance with ASME Section VIII Division 1 , - API -620 Standard, and the tank plates in accordance to AS TM A36 standards[/LEF

diameter=3m, length =14.83m​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (13 ديسمبر 2010)

هذا خزان وقود طائرات jet a1
صح أم لا ؟
عموما إليكِ الآتى ولو أنى سأقطع سلسلة nfpa مؤقتا
​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (13 ديسمبر 2010)

صح هو لوقود الطيران (كيروسين الطيران)..


----------



## رمزة الزبير (13 ديسمبر 2010)

بيانات أخرى عن نوع الوقود:

STORED PRODUCT:
a) Type of Turbine Aviation Fuel = Jet A.
b) Specific gravity = 51 to 37 degrees API, (S.G.
= 0.775 to 0.840).
c) True Vapor Pressure at 38C = 0.2 kPa
d) Flash Point= 38C.
e) Kinematic Viscosity at 16C= 1.5 cSt
f) Freeze point= -40C


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (13 ديسمبر 2010)

مهندسة رمزة لقد فتحتى موضوع كبير جدا لكن مافيش مشكلة إليك الملفات على التوالى وهى كثيرة 
سوف أرفعها 3 ملفات كل مرة 
عن مواصفات الوقود نفسه وأنظمة الحريق والمواصفات وكله إن شاء الله وإن كان عندك منها يبقى زيادة الخير خيرين​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (14 ديسمبر 2010)

شكراً لك وبإنتظار ملفات عن منظومة الإطفاء والتبريد لخزانات وقود الطيران الأفقية..


----------



## hikal007 (14 ديسمبر 2010)

كل الشكر والتقدير لكل من أسهم فى نشر العلم والمعرفه وإفادة إخوانه .. بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (15 ديسمبر 2010)

المهندسة رمزة أحاول التركيز على طلبك لأنى وجدت الكتب بالضبط 123 كتاب فى هذا الموضوع فقط أو حوله فأحاول إنتقاء الكتب التى قد تفيدك المعذرة للتأخير ​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (15 ديسمبر 2010)

سأرفع ماأراه يمكن أن يفيدكم وسأعود بعد ذلك لسلسة nfpa​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (15 ديسمبر 2010)

I'm Trying
​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (15 ديسمبر 2010)

I'm still trying​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (15 ديسمبر 2010)

Continuing ...​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (15 ديسمبر 2010)

To be continued ...enjoy​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (15 ديسمبر 2010)

أخي مصطفي مجهود كبير وبارك الله فيك وأريد إيضاح أن المطلوب هو مواصفات منظومة الإطفاء والتبريد لخزانات الأفقية..


----------



## NADAELFATIEH (18 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
ارجو افادتي عن كيفية تصميم غرف اللحام المقاومة للحريق
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ibrahimtawfick (18 ديسمبر 2010)

husnen hadi قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> اخوتي واخواتي الاكارم ارجو من لدية المعلومةالخاصة بالمستشفيات(منظومة اطفاء الحريق) بتقديمها لي.
> اولا- ماهي المتطلبات الخاصة بتصميم منظومة اطفاء الحريق للمستفيات.
> ثانيا- ماهوالمرجع اقصد اي من ال nfpa يفيدني بتصميم المستشفيات .
> ...


----------



## ibrahimtawfick (18 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخوة الافاضل 
لمن يريد ان يتعرف على أنظمة مكافحة الحريق التلقائى اكثر يرجى مراجعة الرابط التالى 
http://www.up.ly/ar/download-Sprinklers-Systems-rar-f7d5be4f68.html
تحياتى للجميع بالتوفيق


----------



## ibrahimtawfick (18 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخ العزيز م. مصطفي الوكيل 
حقيقى مجهود كبير وطيب , استفدنا منه جدا .......نتمنى لكم التوفيق .......استمر بارك الله فيكم وفيما عندكم .


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (23 ديسمبر 2010)

*Nfpa 73*

نستكمل باقى سلسلة NFPA
وفى طريقنا نرفع ملفات للأخت رمزة
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
NFPA 73

Electrical Inspection Code for Existing Dwellings
​


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (23 ديسمبر 2010)

أخي مصطفى
بارك الله فيك
جهد جبار مشكور عليه
واعذرني لعدم ادراج رد على الموضوع كل فترة كوني لا أحب زيادة الردود
وموضوعك يستحس التثبيت دون أي شك
ولكن لم أثبته حتى الآن كونه ما شاء الله دوماً فعال وفي الصفحة الأولى
مع تحياتي وتقديري لجهودك الجبارة وتجاوبك السريع مع الأخوة


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (24 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكرا*

الأخ المهندس غسان 
كلماتك وسام على صدري 
أشكر لك إهتمامك 
وإلى الأمام دوما​


----------



## ابو النوف (25 ديسمبر 2010)

اخي الكريم اريد منك بحث مفصل عن التخطيط المبكر لمكافحة الحريق واكون شاكرا لك حسن تعاونك معي ويا ريت يكون البحث بالغة العربية
وشكرا جزيلا لكم


----------



## ابراهيم55 (25 ديسمبر 2010)

ممتاز وجزاءاك الله


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (26 ديسمبر 2010)

*Nfpa 75*

NFPA 75

Standard for the Protection of Electronic Computer/Data
Processing Equipment​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (28 ديسمبر 2010)

*Nfpa 76*

NFPA 76

Recommended Practice for the
Fire Protection of Telecommunications Facilities​


----------



## eng diaa (28 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكرا مهندس مصطفى*

بارك الله فيك مهندس مصطفى على المجهود الرائع جزاك الله كل خير عن الكتب والمعلومات 

ان كان بالامكان امدادى بالكتب التالية :-

-1 SFPE Handbook of Fire Protection Engineering 3rd or 4th Edition

2-NFPA Fire Protection Handbook of Fire Protection Engineering (20th Edition)

3-SFPE Reference / Answer Manual for the P.E. Exam in Fire Protection Engineering, 3rd edition

وجزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## احمد طعيمه1986 (28 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاءاك الله كل خير على المجهود


----------



## amrabdrabou (28 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذاالجهد


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (29 ديسمبر 2010)

eng diaa
سأحاول إن شاء الله 
وشكرا للذين شكروا 
​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (29 ديسمبر 2010)

*Nfpa 77*

NFPA 77

Recommended Practice on Static Electricity​


----------



## ابراهيم55 (30 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## MOHATTA34 (30 ديسمبر 2010)

أخى الحبيب قلب شجاع من الأردن :-
أأشكرك على مساهمتك وكم هي مهمة .. ولكن ممكن تساعدني 
يوجدبالشركة التى أعمل بها مخزن مساحته 900متر مربع مزود بنظام اطفاء مائي عبارة عن رشاشات مائية موجودة على ارتفاع 5 متر هل يمكن رفعها لمتر ونصف لأعلى دون أن يؤثر على نظام الاطفاء .
علما بأن المواد التى تتواجد بالمخزن هى مواد خطرة وقابلة للأشتعال .
يرجى الرد على المنتدى أو من خلال الميل 

[email protected]
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (31 ديسمبر 2010)

*Nfpa 79*

NFPA 79

Electrical Standard for
Industrial Machinery​


----------



## goor20 (2 يناير 2011)

thanx


----------



## hooold (5 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله ألف ألف ألف خير ياباشمهندس مصطفى على هذا المجهود الجبار وزادك الله علما ومالا


----------



## مى محمد سعد (5 يناير 2011)

*نظام اطفاء الحريق*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
انا اسمى / مى محمد سعد مهندسة اتصالات و بشتغل فى مجال الانذار و الاطفاء و كاميرات المراقبه
كنت حابة حد يساعدنى و يقوللى ازاى اقدر احدد Nozzle for CO2 , FM200 و ايه الفرق بين Nozzle 180 o , 360 o و ازاى اقدرر احدد كميه الغاز المطلوبة فى نظام FM200 لو عندى فتحات فى المكان المراد تغطيته ؟ انا عارفه ازاى اقدر احدد كميه الغاز لو المكان مقفول يعنى باخد الحجم و اضربه 0.55 طيب لو فى فتحات ؟؟؟؟
اتمنى الاجابه سريعا


----------



## علاء مجدى غضنفر (5 يناير 2011)

جزال الله خيرا كثبرا


----------



## حسن احمد (6 يناير 2011)

بارك الله لك فى وقتك وعلمك ومجهودك الرائع


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (6 يناير 2011)

*Nfpa 80*

NFPA 80

Standard for Fire Doors and Fire Windows​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (7 يناير 2011)

*Nfpa 80a*

NFPA 80A

Recommended Practice for
Protection of Buildings from Exterior Fire Exposures​


----------



## صلاح مهدي العاني (8 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم
بدايتا اقدم شكري وتقديري لجهودكم الطيبة سؤالي حول مضخات اطفاء الحريق الموجودة في المعامل الكيمياوية وهناك مجموعة هايدرن تعتمد على المضخات هل ضروري جدا حسب الكود الامريكي ان يتم عمل مفاتيح تشغيل اضطراري متوزعة داخل المعمل لغرض تشغيل المضخة في الحالات الطارئة؟علما ان تشغيل المضخات ايضا يعتمد عند انخفاض الضغط تشتغل المضخة؟


----------



## مصطفى عبدالله الغن (8 يناير 2011)

تعريف عن الحريق وكيفية استخدام طفاية الحريق اليدويه


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (8 يناير 2011)

*Nfpa 82*

NFPA 82

Standard on Incinerators and Waste and Linen Handling
Systems and Equipment​


----------



## ecc1010 (9 يناير 2011)

جزززززززززززززززززززززززززززاك الله خيرا


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (9 يناير 2011)

ecc1010 قال:


> جزززززززززززززززززززززززززززاك الله خيرا


-----------------------------------------
وجزززززززززززززززززززززاك خيرا


----------



## didi 13 (9 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك 
أتمنى لكم كل التوفيق


----------



## احمد شوقى عفيفى (10 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو الافاده عن الحسابات الهيدروليكيه لنظام الحريق بغاز fm200 و توضيح تأثير معامل التصحيح و ارتفاع و انخفاض المكان عن سطح البحر 
و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (11 يناير 2011)

*Nfpa 85*

NFPA 85

Boiler and Combustion Systems Hazards Code

Part 1 + Part 2
​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (14 يناير 2011)

*Nfpa 86*

NFPA 86

Standard for Ovens and Furnaces​


----------



## amrabdrabou (17 يناير 2011)

مششششششششكور جدا جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## elmahdiaboudia (17 يناير 2011)

الف شكر لكم وبارك اله لكم فى عقولكم


----------



## omda 82 (17 يناير 2011)

اللة يبارك فيك ويجزيك كل خير بس كنت عاوز اسال على حاجة انا نفسى اشتغل فى مجال الصحه و والسلامة بس مش عارف ابدء فيها ازاى اية الكورسات الى المفروض ابدا بيها واحسن الكورسات اية واماكن التى يمكن اخودها فيها انا من مصر من القاهرة بس المشكلى انى معنديش اى خبرة فى الموضوع دة وبحمد ربنا انى لقية المنتدى دة يمكن الاقى فى الحل ممكن حد يدلنى على بداية الطريق ازاى شكرا


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (18 يناير 2011)

*Nfpa 86c*

NFPA 86C

Standard for Industrial Furnaces Using a Special Processing
Atmosphere​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (19 يناير 2011)

*Nfpa 86d*

*NFPA 86D​*Standard for Industrial Furnaces Using Vacuum as an Atmosphere​


----------



## eng_882 (26 يناير 2011)

اخوان اني مهندس مدني اريد اي مساعدة او ملاحظات عن تنفيذ شبكة اطفاء بالماء لمجمع سكني وشكرا مقدما اخوكم


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (27 يناير 2011)

*Nfpa 88a*

NFPA 88A
Standard for
Parking Structures​


----------



## fireman999 (28 يناير 2011)

استاذ مصطفى اشكرك كل الشكر لما تقدمه لنا من خلال مواضيعك المتميزة ...

اذا فيه امكانية تحط لي كود دلفري هوز .. او بمعنى اصح الاهواز 

مع التقدير الجزيل


----------



## hewa_mhamad36 (31 يناير 2011)

Thanks for all of you


----------



## kasabeh104 (12 فبراير 2011)

والله مشكورين اخى الفاضل بارك الله فيكم وسدد خطاكم وجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد الفضالي (14 فبراير 2011)

موضوع مهم وممتاز


----------



## mohamed_abuelsoud (14 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
أخوانى أبحث عن التركيب الكميائى لطفايات الحريق من نوع ( البودرة الجافة ) 
من لدية معلومات عن هذا السؤال برجاءأعطائى تفصيل بة


----------



## محمد القاضى جدج (15 فبراير 2011)

بصوا يا مهندسين يا افذاذ انا والله مبسوط جدا ان العرب والمسلمين فيهم ناس كويسه كده 
اكتر حاجه مخليانى مبسوط هوه الشعور بان الكل حاسس ان التانى اخوه
والاخوه اللى بيردوا ويحملوا ملفات شكرا حتى تقوم الساعه
اخوكم م محمد القاضى


----------



## saimou (17 فبراير 2011)

مشكور اخي الكريم والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## محمد القاضى جدج (17 فبراير 2011)

الاخ تامر القباعى ممكن ترسلى مخطط كامل لفاير فايتنج ومتوصل عليه نظام انذار ايضا كشكل تخيلى مثلا لدور فيه مكاتب
الرسم يكون من التانكات لحد الرشاشات
ارجوك ارسلها لى اليوم او بكره على اقصى تقدير لان وظيفتى متوقفه على ده 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد القاضى جدج (17 فبراير 2011)

الاخ تامر القباعى ممكن ترسلى شكل واجهه لمخطط فاير فايتنج لمبنى دور واحد مكاتب من اول التانكات لحد الرشاشات ولك جزيل الشكر
مهنتى متوقفه على المخطط ده ارجو ان ترسلها اليوم او غدا على اقصى تقدير
جزاك الله خيرا
اخوك م محمد القاضى


----------



## fernane mohamed (20 فبراير 2011)

*salut je suis Fernane Mohamed j'ai une licence en sécurité industrielle préventive 
j'ai 27 ans 
je demande quelque information sur notre institut , et la possibilité pour faire une master dans*


----------



## blueflower (20 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه الموسوعة القيمة


----------



## أبوبدر المبدع (2 مارس 2011)

مشكووووووووووور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد ع ميرغني (10 مارس 2011)

زادك الله علما
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## نيرر (17 مارس 2011)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة وجزك الله خيرا


----------



## ايمان عناني (21 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع الله بك


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (24 مارس 2011)

آسف على الغيبة 
وأشكركم جميعا وسنكمل السلسلة إن شاء الله 

وتحيا مصر ​


----------



## q123 (27 مارس 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## وائل البرعى (29 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك وزادك من علمه ولي رجاء بأن توضع مشروع متكامل بحساباته ومخططاته ولك جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## ام سلمه (12 أبريل 2011)

الف الف شكر

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Emas (14 أبريل 2011)

مشكورين كتير


----------



## talat_102001 (15 أبريل 2011)

شكراااااااااا


----------



## abdelsalamn (18 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير
abdelsalamn


----------



## مهندس تكييف حديث (20 أبريل 2011)

أسأل الله العظيم أن يجزيك عنا كل خير


----------



## محمد صلاح بنداري (21 أبريل 2011)

اذا سمحتوا يا اخواني اريد ان اعرف كيفية عمل شبكة اطفاء سائل رغوي علي تانكات سولار مساحتها 1 قطره 6.5 متر وتانك اخر قطره 8 متر وارتفاعه 7 متر؟


----------



## ecc1010 (22 أبريل 2011)

للهم إجعل مصر أمنة مطمئنة وسائر بلاد المسلمين إلى يوم الدين
اللهم ولى من يصلح البلاد والعباد
اللهم ولى خيارنا ولا تولى شرارنا
اللهم أمين وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mmeto152000 (22 أبريل 2011)

*شكرا*

إن كان من شكر و تقدير فللواحد القدير على إنجاز هذا العمل ثم لمن بذل جهده ووقته 
أبحث عن كلمات توازي الجهود الذي بُذل في إخراج هذا العمل إلى الوجود، ولكني لا أجدها .

و لكن مهما أني أثنيت .. و سأُحيلهم إلى من يُقدر عملهم حق قدره ويكافئهم عليه .. فأقول:
جزاكم الله خيرا .. جزاكم الله عدد حروف الكلمات التي كُتبت و عدد الكلمات التي تم ترجمتها و عدد الدروس و سلاسل الحديث التي أثريتم بها الموقع و عدد الدقائق التي أمضيتوها في بناء هذا العمل
و كذلك الشكر موصولا....
إلى كل موقع أستفدنا منه و الى كل كتاب عرضناه كاملا أو أقتبسنا منه و الى كل مؤلف شارك بمجهوده


----------



## mmeto152000 (22 أبريل 2011)

*THANKs*

1.	ما اجمل ان يكون الانسان شمسا بين الناس

ما أجمل أن يكون الإنسان شمسا ً بين الناس 
لا تتأمل الوجوه السوداء
والقلوب الحقودة
والزهور الذابلة
لأنك ستشعر باليأس بل بالحزن والكئابة
إلتفت يمينا ًستجد وجوه بيضاء مشرقة
تبتسم لك
وقلوب طاهرة
كما عرفنا إنه في الدنيا أجناسٌ مختلفة
ألوان غريبة
حاول أن تتذوق كل شعور يصادفك
حلو كان أم مر
حتى تعرف في مستقبلك
مامعنى هذا اللون
وما معنى هذا المذاق
تحمل الأشواك التي قد تدوسها في يوم من الأيام
ربما يكون بلاء من ربك
فلا تيأس
فكلما أحب الله عبدا ً إبتلاه
لا تحزن كثيرا ً
فكم منا من عاش نصف عمره حزنا ً ويأسا ً
لسبب ما
فراق خساره ضياع الأحلام
ها هو الآن لا شيء
يستكين في غرفةٌ كئيبة
لا يرضى بشيء
هل تعرف الناس عنه ؟
من هو ذلك لانعلم
فهل إستفاد شيئاً
بكل تأكيد لا
ما أجمل أن يكون الإنسان شمسا ً بين الناس
يلتمسون منه دفئهم
ويشتاقون له كل ما غاب
ما أجمل أن يكون الشخص زهرة
يسارعون الناس إليه كي تحضنه أياديهم
وما أجمل أن يكون الشخص كتاب
يتمنى كل قارئ يجلس بجانبه
كي يقرأ من كلامه قليلا ً
وأن يعتبر من حروفه كثيرا


----------



## المهندس حسن سليمان (28 أبريل 2011)

علمك الله ياباشمهندس ونفعك بعلمك ، ونفع غيرك


----------



## كيبل (9 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو مساعدتي في اختيار افضل نوع من منظومات الاطفاء الذاتية لاستخدامها في بناية لخزن الوثائق 
و نوع الغاز المستخدم فيها
مع الشكر


----------



## ecc1010 (9 مايو 2011)

------------------
اللهم إجعل مصر أمنة مطمئنة وسائر بلاد المسلمين إلى يوم الدين
اللهم ولى من يصلح البلاد والعباد
اللهم ولى خيارنا ولا تولى شرارنا
اللهم أمين وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sassoo.kamal68 (19 مايو 2011)

شكرا على هذه الافادة


----------



## goor20 (21 مايو 2011)

tnx


----------



## sameh elashry (22 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## المنتصرى (25 مايو 2011)

الله يبارك فيك موضع جدا شيق ومهم كثيرا وانا شخصيا أستفدت منه


----------



## ahmad shaban111 (27 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## 2009abu turki (31 مايو 2011)

الله يوفقكم
كيف استطيع التواصل معكم على هذه المواضيع وكيف احمل مشاركتي


----------



## احمد ع ميرغني (1 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ومزيد من التوفيق


----------



## mahmoudalmasry (1 يونيو 2011)

الله يجزيكم خير


----------



## سلام العالم (5 يونيو 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​


جزاكم الله خيراً ، ونفع الله بنا وبكم


وجزاكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه







والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​أخيكم م/ أحمد سويلم
يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة​


----------



## abdelsalamn (5 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير 
abdelsalamn


----------



## خالدسعد (7 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله في مجهودك وحرصك على ان تعم الفائدة


----------



## محمد عيسى نعمان (8 يونيو 2011)

الرابط لايعمل


----------



## أحمد_متولى (9 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ياسين محمد محمد (15 يونيو 2011)

الأخ المهندس الفاضل مصطفى الوكيل نشكرك على ما قدمت زادك الله من العلم وجزيتم خيرا اشكرك شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مالك جورج (17 يونيو 2011)

اشكرك من كل قبلى لانى كنت محتاج الى هذا الموضوع ربنا يعوضك خير عن كل مجهود فعلته


----------



## safa aldin (20 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير أخي العزيز


----------



## hanymnsor (22 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## smsmly225 (22 يونيو 2011)

مانوع سارينة الانذار فى حالات الطوارئ والاخلاء


----------



## ossamaghareep (22 يونيو 2011)

الموضوعات جميلة ومفيدة ولمن نريد وضع خطة الأخلاء كاملة لتعلم منها وكيفة عمل خطة لشركتى 
جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## Foad Masarwa (22 يونيو 2011)

top Info... thanks


----------



## م احمد خلف (24 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## noreldin2000 (29 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حسام هندسة (1 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
أريد من فضيلتكم طريقة استلام أنظمة كشف الحرائق


----------



## محمد يوسف وهبة (3 يوليو 2011)

مشكوور


----------



## abdelsalamn (12 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود العظيم


----------



## احمد محمد عيد على (13 يوليو 2011)

مشكووووووور على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## عمار حلالي (21 يوليو 2011)

مشكور على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## نعيم عبدالكريم (22 يوليو 2011)

الحمدلله وكفى وصلاتا وسلاما على عباده الذين اصطفى ثم اما بعد بارك اللهم فيك يا اخى وجعل جهدك فى ميزان حسناتك وبارك اللهم فى كل من يحاول ويجتهد لنشر العلم والتعلم لان هذا امر من الله امرنا به حيث ان اول ايات القران تحثنا على التعلم الا وهى اقرأ وجزاكم الله عنا خيرا وبارك اللهم فى منتدى ملتقى المهندسين العرب اللهم امين


----------



## jassim78 (22 يوليو 2011)

thank you


----------



## Dak saad (25 يوليو 2011)

الله يعطيك ألف عافية


----------



## احمد سكولز (28 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير وشكرا جزيلا يا هندسة


----------



## م/ مصطفى جمال (30 يوليو 2011)

اللهم بارك فى كل من ساعد المسلمين والبشرية للارتقاء


----------



## abdelsalamn (1 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مندى صابر عبدالله (11 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيك

كل عام وانتم بخير وربنا يتفبل صيامكم وركوعكم وسجودكم وان يجعل عامكم هذا عام خير وبركه


----------



## hamza.abo3rb (13 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بش مهندس مصطفى .. مع التحية والشكر والتقدير


----------



## hamza.abo3rb (13 أغسطس 2011)

الله يجزاكم خير ويعينكم على نشر العلم 

مع التحية والسلام للجميع


----------



## MOHAMED ELBARBARY (13 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير وارجو منك التفضل بافادتى من علمكم بما يتعلق باكواد المستشفيات للتكييف والحريق


----------



## م/ولاء (14 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم
وكل عام وانتم بخير
اريد الاستفسار عن تصميم نظام الاطفاء بالفوم 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## م. محمد جمعه (15 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ahmed nageb (17 أغسطس 2011)

ما هي الاختبارات المطلوبه لانظمه الحمايه متل - sprinkler system, foam system,transformer deluge system, inert gas,vesda system, مع توضيح لحد كام بار اقدر اعمل اختبار الضغط حسب الاكواد العالميه nfpa


----------



## al3onsor (19 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا غالي وفي ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله

الموضوع جدا مهم واساسي في مجال السلامه عامة

جاري تحميل الملفات والاطلاع بشدة على المضمون للاهمية

ومتابع ~~~​


----------



## جابر كريم الشمري (19 أغسطس 2011)

الى قلب شجاع من الاردن 
لماذا تدعي أن برنامج تحويل الوحدات من تصميمك ؟
و هو برنامج مشهور منذ عشرات السنين ومصممه أمريكي وموجود بشكل مجاني على النت ؟
يرجى التوضيح


----------



## Abdelrahman Mostaf (25 أغسطس 2011)

الى قلب شجاع من الاردن و كل من شارك في هذا الموضوع
أبحث عن خطوات عمل commissioning and testing لنظام اطفاء الحريق بالرش الآلي و مضخات الحريق و نظام صناديق الحريق
و هناك ما يسمى ب check list
أرجو الإفادة


----------



## Abdelrahman Mostaf (25 أغسطس 2011)

*الى قلب شجاع من الاردن و كل من شارك في هذا الموضوع
أبحث عن خطوات عمل commissioning and testing لنظام اطفاء الحريق بالرش الآلي و مضخات الحريق و نظام صناديق الحريق
أرجو الإفادة*​


----------



## Abdelrahman Mostaf (25 أغسطس 2011)

*الى قلب شجاع من الاردن و كل من شارك في هذا الموضوع
أبحث عن خطوات عمل commissioning and testing لنظام اطفاء الحريق بالرش الآلي و مضخات الحريق و نظام صناديق الحريق
لذا أرجو دعمكم*​


----------



## Abdelrahman Mostaf (27 أغسطس 2011)

الموسوعة دي جامدة جدا


----------



## Abdelrahman Mostaf (27 أغسطس 2011)

ياترى الموضوع ده شغال ولا مش شغاال
أنا بعتت مشاركة باطلب فيها :
*الى قلب شجاع من الاردن و كل من شارك في هذا الموضوع
أبحث عن خطوات عمل commissioning and testing لنظام اطفاء الحريق بالرش الآلي و مضخات الحريق و نظام صناديق الحريق
أرجو الإفادة*​


----------



## م ابوسامر (2 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## مهندس الخبر (6 سبتمبر 2011)

آمل منكم توفير مادة علمية عن ال compartmentation in sustations and buildings
لمساعدتي في إعداد ورقة عمل


----------



## MOHAMED ELBARBARY (9 سبتمبر 2011)

ارجو التكرم بارسال مايخص المستشفيات للاقسام المختلفه


----------



## safety_engineer (17 سبتمبر 2011)

نتمنى لك التوفيق وشكرا على المجهود المبذول ولى سؤال عن اكواد الحريق كاملة فى الكود الامريكى nfpa


----------



## tarek495 (17 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## sau106 (22 سبتمبر 2011)

جابر كريم الشمري قال:


> بارك الله فيك موضوع ممتاز وجهود مشكورة


جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahhmedf (26 سبتمبر 2011)

gooooooooooooooood


----------



## حامد ابو هارون (26 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## pressure (30 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 

شكرا على مجهودك الطيب 

بس جبيت أعرف ازا بالامكان تعطينا برنامج الحسابات الهيدروليكيه للمرشات (Elite Software) مع شرح طريقة الاستخدام بالتفصيل 

ياريت لو تقدر واكون شاكرلك كتير كتير كتير


----------



## ahmed abd elgaw (5 أكتوبر 2011)

خقيقة لا اعرف ماذا اقول لهذا المجهود الجميل والجبار والمفيد للجميع ان شاء الله فلكم مني جزيل الشكر واسال الله ان يجازيك خير الجزاء وان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## احمد سكولز (6 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## mahmoudjuma67 (6 أكتوبر 2011)

انا لست مهندسا بل اني فني سلامة وصحة مهنية,خريج جديد.
كل ما اريد ان اعرفه حاليا بعض النصائح منك قبل الدراسة الجامعية للحصول على درجات عالية ومستقبل افضل.

بارك اللة فيكم جميعا


----------



## usama hasan (9 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## najiahmed (14 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا بارك الله بك


----------



## إسماعيل عبيد (28 أكتوبر 2011)

Thanks a lot


----------



## ابولوجينا (29 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (31 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله بك وجزاك الله خير الجزاء والله موضوع راقي واقل مايقال عنه انه روعة من صاحبه الاروع


----------



## أحمد_متولى (1 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## fa2008hmi (2 نوفمبر 2011)

أشكر كل من ساهم في إنشاء هذا الموقع وأظن أني لدي مشاركات قد تكون مفيده
و أطلب منكم إذا في حد عندة قاموس مصطلحات لأنطمة إنذار الحريق و الصوتيات الخاصة بها
شكرا شكرا شكرا


----------



## عادل محمد سليمان (4 نوفمبر 2011)

الله يفتح عليكم شئ رائع ...خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه


----------



## fares-25 (5 نوفمبر 2011)

بجد بجد أنا مش عارف أقلك إيه وأفضل شئ هو جزاكم الله كل الخير .


----------



## عمار أخرس (15 نوفمبر 2011)

بالفعل موسوعة كاملة وشاملة

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## Eng_Mohd1982 (18 نوفمبر 2011)

مجهود اكثر من رائع


----------



## taha habash (21 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله كل الخير 
على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## عمر العامري (2 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## as3ate (25 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## Mohamedzine (25 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ...انا مهندس بشتغل فى مجال السلامة والصحة المهنية فى شركة بترول فى مصر ... وانا تخصص ميكانيكا قوى ومعايا كورسات فى تصميم شبكات الحريق وعايز اتعلم تصميم فى اى شركة استشارية (Part Time) ومش عايز مرتب انا مرتبى كويس الحمد لله ...انا بس عايز خبرة فى المجال ده واكون متخصص فيه...اللى يعرف شركات متخصصة فى المجال ده يقوللى عليهم عشان اتصل بيهم واشوف ينفع اتدرب معاهم ولا لأ...مشكورين


----------



## امير العرب 1 (2 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ابراهيم نياز (5 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاتة 
تحية طيبه للجميع 
ممكن شرح طريق الخطه المسبقه للحوادث في المستشفي 
وشكرا


----------



## ماني عبدو (6 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيكم.


----------



## ماجد اللحياني (12 يناير 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخي الحبيب اشكرك على مجهودك الرائع وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك 

هل من الممكن ان تزودنا بمعلومات عن كيفية فحص واختبار انظمة الحريق 
تقبلوا تحياتي*


----------



## pertotti (16 يناير 2012)

لو سمحت اريد معلومانت عن

Jordanian building code
للحوائط الخارجية في البناء


----------



## مهندس إيهاب فؤاد (16 يناير 2012)

متشكر جدا علي ماتفعله للآخرين


----------



## مهندس إيهاب فؤاد (16 يناير 2012)

اخي الحبيب يوجد شيت اكشل لحساب كميات الغاز سواءfm200 &co2 عن طريق ادخال حجم الغرفه


----------



## pertotti (17 يناير 2012)

*jordainian building code*

please fikon trddu 3alayee ... bddi jordainian building code lal 7wa2et al5arijyee 
thank u *


----------



## emad hamza (18 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيكم والله علي هذه المعلومات


----------



## العوضي داود محمد (20 يناير 2012)

عمل عظيم جزاك الله خيرا لهذا المجهود الكبير ونفع الله بعلمك


----------



## راشد على حماد (21 يناير 2012)

شكرا علي مساهماتكم


----------



## abdelsalamn (27 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## safety_engineer (2 فبراير 2012)

مشكور جزيلا


----------



## mohamedmashaly (3 فبراير 2012)

many thanks ya bashmohandes


----------



## Alaa Nofal (10 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير يا مهندس تامر


----------



## yasoooo2005 (12 فبراير 2012)

موضوع جميل وتشكر على المجهود 
برجاء رفع كود الحريق


----------



## مرتضى الكناني (12 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خير جزاء المحسنين


----------



## ممدوح عزت موسي (13 فبراير 2012)

*الأخ العزيز المهندس قلب شجاع من الأردن الشقيق*
*تحياتي*
*اشكرك علي ما تفضلت به من شرح مسهب لنظام الأطفاء الذاتي للحريق وادعو الله سبحانه وتعالي ان يكون هذا الجهذ في ميزان حسناتك وان يكون قلبك بالأضافه للشجاعه عامر بالأيمان...*
*مهندس /ممدوح عزت موسي*


----------



## رامي الخطيب (26 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## رامي الخطيب (26 فبراير 2012)

أرجو مساعدتي في الحصول على مفاقيد الظغط لقطع الوصل لدكت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## التمام (9 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا كل الخير


----------



## Amen 1 (19 مارس 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=16636&page=10#ixzz1pXpZKc2V

*مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور
شكرا 
شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا*​​


----------



## Amen 1 (19 مارس 2012)

_*مجهود رائع جدا شكرا*_


----------



## عربى صلاح (30 مارس 2012)

*اخى فى الله انى احبك فى الله 
وزادك الله علم على علم
ولذللك وجب التنبية 
كلمة ان شاء الله 
لا تكتب ملتصقة ابدا
فلها تفسير اخر وانى واثق انك لا تقصد 
لذلك وجب التنبية لانى احبك
*


----------



## صالح الكناني (1 أبريل 2012)

موضوع مميز تشكر علية ... جزاك اللة خير


----------



## abdofighter (13 أبريل 2012)

شكراً على الشرح الوافى


----------



## استشارة (17 أبريل 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
يوجد لدي استفسار وابحث عن اجابة شافيه وافيه فضلاً وليس امراً

ماهو تخصص المهندس الذي يعد المخططات لأنظمة الحرائق ويعد المخططات للفنادق والشقق؟
شكراً*


----------



## مهندس عموره (19 أبريل 2012)

شكر خاص


----------



## صالح الكناني (22 أبريل 2012)

الف شكر


----------



## نعيم عبدالكريم (7 مايو 2012)

اولا احييكم بتحية الاسلام السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة وثانيا اود ان اشكرك كثيرا يا باشمهندس تامر على جم جهدك وادعوا الله ان يوفقك وان يثيبك لما تقوم بة من مساعدة الاخرين ومد يد العون لهم بما تجهد نفسك بكتابنة ولما تجهد عقلك فى التفكير بة للوصول بنا الى اعلى المستويات والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة


----------



## eng.ekramy (10 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم 
للحصول علي احدث نسخ من كودات NFPA
الدخول الموقع التالي
لا استطيع الصاق الرابط بالكامل

ekramy.com/adel/site2


----------



## Hassan omran (28 مايو 2012)

اولا جزالك الله كل الخير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك 
ثانيا ياريت ونتمني عمل قسم خاص بهندسه مكافحة الحريق حتي تكون المعلومات في مكان واحد بدلا من البحث عنها في كل المشاركات توفيرا للوقت والجهد وكذالك عدم تكرار الموضوعات لكي تعم الفائده علي الجميع واخيرا تيحياتي واحتامي لكل المهندسن الاعزاء علي افضل موقع ينقل العلم بين المهندسين العرب داعيا الله عز وجل ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتكم جميعا وبارك الله فيكم وتقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## mkinj (29 مايو 2012)

*Hose Reel*

أستاذ محمد السلام عليكم ورحمة الله


أنا أسمي محمد وطالب منك مساعدة ومضطر عليها اذا ممكن من فضلك انا قرات يلي كاتبو وعجبني كتير وماشاء الله عنك خبرتك واسعة بخصوص الاطفاء استاذي الكريم مابدي طول عليك اكتر انا مطلوب مني اعمل برزنتيشن عن hose reel المانويل والاوتومتيك بالانكليش طبعا وانو اشرح عنهن وانا ماني عارف اعملهن لان خبرتي ضعيفة شوي بها الشي وانا بشتغل بشركة اطفاء بالمبيعات بالامارات وحابب تساعدني اذا ممكن ولك جزيل الشكر ويارب ماطول علي بالرد لان كتير مضطر واذا مافيها ازعاج الك واذا حضرتك مشغول دلني عموقع او اي شي اقدر بس بتمنى يكون من حضرتك وشكرا مرة تانية وهي ايميلي [email protected]


----------



## mkinj (1 يونيو 2012)

*Hose Reel*

أستاذ تامر السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

أنا أسمي محمد وطالب منك مساعدة ومضطر عليها اذا ممكن من فضلك انا قرات يلي كاتبو وعجبني كتير وماشاء الله عنك خبرتك واسعة بخصوص الاطفاء استاذي الكريم مابدي طول عليك اكتر انا مطلوب مني اعمل برزنتيشن عن hose reel المانويل والاوتومتيك بالانكليش طبعا وانو اشرح عنهن وانا ماني عارف اعملهن لان خبرتي ضعيفة شوي بها الشي وانا بشتغل بشركة اطفاء بالمبيعات بالامارات وحابب تساعدني اذا ممكن ولك جزيل الشكر ويارب ماطول علي بالرد لان كتير مضطر واذا مافيها ازعاج الك واذا حضرتك مشغول دلني عموقع او اي شي اقدر بس بتمنى يكون من حضرتك وشكرا مرة تانية


----------



## م/عثمان البطحانى (5 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا م/تامر على المعلومات القيمة وشكرا جزيلا لك ولكن لدى اقتراح بسيط وهو ان تكتب لنا مقالات عن حسابات الرشاشات 
والمواسير وطرق التصميم وتنزيل بعض المخططات 
وشكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## م/عثمان البطحانى (5 يونيو 2012)

انا معك فى هذا الاقتراح الاخ الكريم واضم صوتى لصوتك الى ادرة المنتدى بعمل قسم خاص لانظمة مكافحة الحريق 
وتدعيمنا ببعض المخططات وانواع التصميمات الخاصة بنظام الاطفاء والانذار


----------



## ehab67 (29 يونيو 2012)

مشككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككور


----------



## ahmad abdallah (30 يونيو 2012)

الأخوة العزاء 

هل يمكن المساعدة في الحصول على الكودات التالية ولكن احدث اصدار 

nfpa 54
nfpa 56
nfpa 58
nfpa 59


----------



## Heroellazez (7 يوليو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عطيةحسن (1 أغسطس 2012)

جزاكم الله كل الخير و رمضان كريم


----------



## hammhamm44 (2 أغسطس 2012)

very thankssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (3 أغسطس 2012)

اشكرك على مجهودك الرائع وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك ورمضان كريم


----------



## usama hasan (3 أغسطس 2012)

بسم الله ماشاء الله.. جزا الله كل المشاركين فالعمل خيرا عنا جميعا​


----------



## محمد البو فريحة (14 أغسطس 2012)

مشكورون وماجورون 
اللهم انا نرغب اليك في دولة كريمة تعز بها الاسلام واهله وتذل بها النفاق واهله وتجعلنا فيها من الدعاة الى طاعتك القادة الى سبيلك


----------



## Safety007 (19 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا لك ايها القلب الشجاع واشكرك علي المجهود الرائع, وان علم الحرايق هو قلب السلامه


----------



## virtualknight (13 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله في كل من ساهم في هذا المجهود المبذول


----------



## اكرامى علاء (14 سبتمبر 2012)

كيفية حساب الطول المكافى لماسورة التى تغذى الرشاشات فى الحسابات الهيدروليكية


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (18 سبتمبر 2012)

​بارك الله فيك يا أخ مصطفى وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## شاكر النقيب (18 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا واحسن الله اليكم


----------



## شاكر النقيب (18 نوفمبر 2012)

احسن الله اليكم


----------



## شاكر النقيب (18 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور اخي الله يسهل عليك


----------



## eng.mostafa08 (27 نوفمبر 2012)

طبعا موافق لازم يبقى لهندسة الحريق موضوع منفصل


----------



## أحمد جمال غلاب (10 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## Emas (25 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكور مهندس تامر


----------



## hewa_mhamad36 (26 ديسمبر 2012)

نعم ادعم


----------



## ali&anas (27 ديسمبر 2012)

مع الشكر للجميع ياله من موقع ممتاز


----------



## دعيرم (3 يناير 2013)

موضوع مفيد ومهم شكراً لك
والشكر موصول لهذا الملتقى الشامخ


----------



## دعيرم (3 يناير 2013)

بالنسبة للدعم نعم وبقوة


----------



## ENG+AHMED (6 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## as3ate (13 يناير 2013)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## اسلام عمار (13 يناير 2013)

اه يا تامر من زمان ربنا يكرمك


----------



## khirozaza (1 فبراير 2013)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## rraid6 (10 فبراير 2013)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات


----------



## ابوالبراء المصري (23 فبراير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا مهندس تامر وكل من ساهم في هذا الموضوع الطيب


----------



## ugdhk (27 فبراير 2013)

نعم , وفكرة جيدة


----------



## shark h (10 مارس 2013)

ازاي اعمل تصميم لخزان بيحتوي علي بترول ومازوت


----------



## م/مصعب (13 مارس 2013)

مشكور ربنا يزيدك علم


----------



## ENGHAMO (16 مارس 2013)

بارك الله في كل من نشر علم ينتفع به وجعله في ميزان حسناته


----------



## اسماعيل المشهداني (20 مارس 2013)

*رد: الوثيقة العاشرة : أسئلة و ردود*

ممتاز


----------



## حسام الحسني (20 مارس 2013)

لكم منا الشكر والتقدير


----------



## حسام الحسني (20 مارس 2013)

الف الف شكر لكم


----------



## mshfik (30 مارس 2013)

شكرا جزيلاً وجزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## mshfik (30 مارس 2013)

مشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور


----------



## محمد ع العزيز (14 أبريل 2013)

شكرا


----------



## k.hadad (17 أبريل 2013)

*رد: الوثيقة العاشرة : أسئلة و ردود*

انا شخصيا معنى جدا بمعظم ما اجده فى موقعكم الممتاز و اخص كل ما يتعلق بهذا الموضوع


----------



## شاكر النقيب (18 أبريل 2013)

ارجو المساعدة في بيان كمية المادة الفعلية في طفايات الحريق اليدوية ذات السعة 6 كغم و12 كغم من البودر او الفوم اقصد هل ان وزن العبوة كاملة بعد الاملاء هو 6 كغم او 12 كغم ام ان وزن البودر او الفوم داخلها هو 6كغم و12 كغم لان هناك الان اشكالية بين شركتنا وورشة الاملاء ارجو الرد بسرعة ...... وفقكم الله في عملكم وشكرا


----------



## محمد على محمد عطية (2 مايو 2013)

موسوعة رائعة


----------



## hamdyahmed1982 (19 مايو 2013)

*رد: الوثيقة العاشرة : أسئلة و ردود*

ممتاز


----------



## walat77 (24 مايو 2013)

*رد: الوثيقة العاشرة : أسئلة و ردود*

لم ينجح تنزيل الملفات .ارجو تحميلها مرة اخرى وشكرا


----------



## elgamlaa (6 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله عليك


----------



## خالد حماد كباشى (14 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا ..ونتمني الاستفادة من خبراتك


----------



## اسلاماسلام (15 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 

هل ممكن تجمع الموضوع في اسطوانة بروابط


----------



## hyssin (15 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م/ أحمد عبد المنعم (24 يونيو 2013)

*جزاك الله خيراً و جعله في ميزان حسناتك 
*


----------



## بوفاتك (28 يوليو 2013)

*رد: الوثيقة العاشرة : أسئلة و ردود*

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## abdelsalamn (28 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ars1036 (2 سبتمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mr:ali (8 سبتمبر 2013)

ttttthhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaannnnnnkkkkkkkkkkkkkksssssssss


----------



## alwrdawy (17 نوفمبر 2013)

عزيزي المهندس 
كيف اقوم بعملية حساب كمية المواسير واقطارها لمشروع يتكون من 1400 رشاش ؟ 
هل يوجد طريقه غير الحصر في المخططات ؟؟


----------



## هشام بن صالح (19 نوفمبر 2013)

يعطيك العافيه وشكرا لك


----------



## سما الاسلام (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*جزاكم الله خيرا *


----------



## raspoteen (23 نوفمبر 2013)

بصراحة الموضوع شيق و المجهود مشكور بس الترجمة ومحاولة الأستعياب الجيد للمعلومة صعب شوية هل توجد نسخة مترجمة للعربية او هل هناك طريقة سهلة لترجمة تلك الوثائق المرفقة سواء ملفات word - pdf


----------



## مهندس محمود سعد (25 نوفمبر 2013)

الله يفتح عليك


----------



## abdelsalamn (28 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## abdelsalamn (6 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## riyadsafety (6 ديسمبر 2013)

ما هي واجبات مهندس الاطفاء؟
وما هي واجبات مسؤول وجبة اطفاء؟


----------



## د.نبيل يس (5 فبراير 2014)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## engbilal (6 فبراير 2014)

مشكور يا اخ تامر على هذا المجهود.
هذا وان يدل يدل على مدى قوة المهندس الاردني.
اخوك
م.بلال نصار


----------



## mohamedgad (26 فبراير 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mm0121511 (3 أبريل 2014)

جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## eng_m_fatah (3 مايو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## aalyarai (14 مايو 2014)

مشككوووووووووووووور


----------



## ahmedali_safety (14 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم
اخوكم احمد على (مشارك جديد فى المنتدى)
فى البداية اشكركم على المجهود الطيب الذي تقومون بيه 
لدى سؤال: هل من مواصفات لتانك الديزل ( كسعة وكصناعة وكمكان تركيب) فى طلمبات الحريق الديزل


----------



## مصطفى مكاري (21 مايو 2014)

*رد: الوثيقة العاشرة : أسئلة و ردود*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
ماهو ال naf s 227
وما من ماذا يتكون
و لكم جزيل


----------



## معالج ادمان (25 يونيو 2014)

بااارك الله فيك


----------



## Eslam Zaky (7 يوليو 2014)

شكرا لكم


----------



## المسلمى (14 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك اللة خير على هذة المعلومات القيمة


----------



## عمر طلعت (25 نوفمبر 2014)

*جزاكم الله خيرااا*


----------



## سعيد 123 (27 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم يا شباب 
ابحث عن بحث او موضوع عن
"مدى كفاءة انظمة الاطفاء التلقائية مقارنة بتكلفتها"

ارجو المساعدة...


----------



## م.مصطفى عوض (1 فبراير 2015)

ممتاز ورائع 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mohanned.jk (1 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير و بارك بك اخي

​​


----------



## عمر طلعت (9 مارس 2015)

* جزاكم الله خيرا *


----------



## عمر طلعت (9 مارس 2015)

* جزاكم الله خيرا *


----------



## fraidi (1 يونيو 2015)

جزيت خيرا


----------



## safa aldin (3 يونيو 2015)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## حيدر الخفاجي 1983 (26 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم انا حاب اشكر الجميع على المعلومات التي يتم ادراجها بالموقع الشكر للجميع


----------



## abdelsalamn (31 يوليو 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## awab2009 (13 أبريل 2016)

*بخصوص برنامج فقد الاحتكاك*

السلام عليكم اخي اولا مشكور كتير على المجهود الجبار بس حبيت استفسر هل خلصت من النسخه حقت البرنامج 

حق فقد الاحتكاك


----------



## haider2012 (14 أغسطس 2016)

شكرًا اخي العزيز ع هذا المجهود الرائع وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك 
عفوا استاذ ممكن تساعدني في كيفية تصميم او بالأحرى أماكن الخطورة في وحدات التكرير النفطيه وكذلك في وحدات الغلايات البخارية في المصافي 
مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## fraidi (5 يناير 2017)

بوركت وجزيتم خيرا


----------



## مراد محسوب (30 أبريل 2018)

السلام عليكم 
عايز اصمم خزان مياه احتياطى ..... للحريق .. كيف يتم حساب سعته .


----------



## مراد محسوب (5 مايو 2018)

مجهود عظيم . جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## عمر طلعت (7 أكتوبر 2018)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## zizo_ppc (27 مايو 2022)

شكراً جزيلا


----------

